#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-17
<nalioth> well, that lasted all of 20 blissful minutes
<nalioth> pieman caught the k-train, btw
<ikonia> can pieman not be excused for havng an amusing nick ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, lets not go setting a precedence we dont want
<LjL> ikonia: only one time in 3.14159
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I was of course teasing
<ikonia> pieman is an ammusing name in the uk
<elkbuntu> do enlighten us then, because nalioth, LjL and myself are not pommies
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> pieman is an ammusing name for some one a little more round and jolly than the average person
<elkbuntu> you guys are easily amused then
<ikonia> yes, but it's a big of a silly name, hence he ammusment
<LjL> elkbuntu: duh. they're british.
<ikonia> it's not an insult
<ikonia> just a bit of fun
<LjL> tehm0nk-otherpc: need a test?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> yeah i guess
 * nalioth is not impressed with gutsy on ppc
<LjL> oh, we still have ubuntu for ppc? how retro :>
<nalioth> LjL: not only powerpc, but PlayStation3, also
<LjL> well that's not retro
<ikonia> ughh the ps3 is going nowhere
<nalioth> it's got lesser users than the powerpc platform
<ikonia> the hardware interaction will not allow it to do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> erealz is a troll
<ikonia> no, I think he's just a child
<nalioth> do the new PPAs offer source packages?
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> same as any other ubuntu repo
<PriceChild> just use deb-src
<nalioth> excellent
<ikonia> nalioth: what do you plan to use ubuntu on your ps3 ?
<nalioth> ikonia: i don't have a PS3.  i have a G5 powermac
<ikonia> ooh, sorry, I miss-read. I thought you where using it on a ps3
<nalioth> not yet
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (Emmy)
<ikonia> can someone please kick emmy - troll "are you all humans or robots" constant
<ikonia> just timewaster/troll
<ikonia> ok - now getting a/s/l type comments from him
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: thank you
<tonyyarusso> np
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, NoiseBOX said: ubotu: my problem is the blacklist file ISN'T preventing them from loading. I'll have to check the init.rd
<ikonia> heads up on yusuo trying to get people to tell him how to do DOS attacks
<ikonia> when I've told him not to ask, he's trying in a more indirect approach "how do I get commands to repeat over and over"
<ardchoille> ikonia: Thanks for the tip
<ikonia> I've got my eye on his questions, just be ware
<Pici> ikonia: thanks as always :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> again, head up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48533/ yusuo is trying to write a script to get his mate to execute an infinate loop to take down his machine
<ikonia> user exited and re-entered using nick  hiddenpimpdaddy
<ikonia> can anyone put an eye or note on yusuo@AC8D9F75.ipt.aol.com
<Pici> Are you sure? It looks like hes trying to get some free mp3s to me.
 * jussi01 sighs... hiddenpimpdaddy...
<ikonia> Pici: %150
<ikonia> Pici: look at his loop - its one file
<ikonia> he is trying to get it to execute in a loop so it keeps launching downloads
<ikonia> before the others finish
<ikonia> Pici: plus he was telling the channel earlier he wants to do DOS attacks
<Pici> I missed that part.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I've been monitoring his questions and he's been subtly trying to find out how to take people's machines off the net
<ikonia> this was his best attempt
<ikonia> ok he's back in #ubuntu under the name yusuo
<jussi01> ok, he has joined #ubuntforums
<ikonia> Pici: heads up in #ubuntu-au hiddenpimpdaddy is looking for help with the DOS script
<ikonia> jussi01: yup and ubuntu-au
<jussi01> has someone !o4o him yet?
<ikonia> in #ubuntu yes
<jussi01> sigh...
<jussi01> go ikonia!!
<ikonia> well thats done
<ikonia> any way a track on his ip can be put on
<jussi01> ikonia: well done!
<ikonia> or a note about his prebious attempts
<ikonia> just for future reference
<ikonia> jussi01: thank you
<jussi01> ikonia: I detest people who want to do that kind of stuff.
<ardchoille> Me too
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> elkbuntu: cake is on me
<jussi01> oh, strike... he is in #ubuntustudio
<elkbuntu> ikonia, chased him anywhere else i might have powers?
<ikonia> #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-au now ubuntu studio
<elkbuntu> iirc jdong can help for the forums, not sure who can help with studio
<ikonia> jussi01: what nick now ?
<ardchoille> I'm watching in #kubuntu, just in case.
<elkbuntu> i'll hit up +1 now before he gets to it
<jussi01> ikonia: itsonlyeducation
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, just lock him out now. he's one that's earned it
<elkbuntu> once they start prowling this widely, preemptive bans are useful to kill the fun
<ikonia> strange that he wants ubuntu to do it
<ardchoille> I won't get yelled at for a preemptive ban?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, you've been told to do it by one of the IRC council :)
<jussi01> banned from #ubuntustudio
<ardchoille> That'll work :)
<ardchoille> So it's: /mode +b #kubuntu *!*@AC8D9F75.ipt.aol.com
<ardchoille> ?
<ardchoille> I usually let auto_bleh.pl do this stuff
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> actually, you probably dont need the channel even, but it'll let you know soon enough
<jussi01> dont you need the +b after #kubuntu ?
<ikonia> I'll stick a note to some staffers to see if they can put an eye on his network
<elkbuntu> ikonia, considering he's aol, he just needs to reset the connection to get a completely different mask
<elkbuntu> but i get the feeling this joker isnt that smart
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> plus I've already mailed aol
<ikonia> with his username
<ikonia> breaching TOC
<Tm_T> ardchoille: what you're doing? :p
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, as per my orders
<ardchoille> Trying to set a ban
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, little loser trying to learn how to dos people
<ardchoille> But the command elkbuntu told me didn't work
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: aaah :)
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, try /mode +b *!*@AC8D9F75.ipt.aol.com in the channel
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Thank you. I thought that was what I did
<elkbuntu> irc commands suck
<Tm_T> naah
<elkbuntu> aaaanyway, bedtime. have fun with the anklebiter
<jussi01> nite nite elkbuntu
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: sleep well :)
<ikonia> night, thank you
<ardchoille> Good night, and thanks elkbuntu
<jussi01> ardchoille: is that your first action ?
<ardchoille> jussi01: It's my first without using auto_bleh.pl
<jussi01> :D
<ardchoille> Thanks to the good folks here, I'm learning
<ikonia> guys, your action was appriciated
<ikonia> thank you all
<jussi01> ikonia: yours also!
<ikonia> great to see prompt action against something that could have been an issue
<jussi01> maybe PriceChild could sort #ubuntuforums?
<PriceChild> grrrr what's gonig on?
<Pici> grrr
<jussi01> PriceChild: [15:11] <elkbuntu> Tm_T, little loser trying to learn how to dos people
<PriceChild> Which one?
<PriceChild> Pici, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jussi01> PriceChild: mailto:yusuo@AC8D9F75.ipt.aol.com
<jussi01> stupid copy function...
<PriceChild> ...
<PriceChild> jussi01, who then?
<jussi01> PriceChild: I gave it to you! yusuo@AC8D9F75.ipt.aol.com
<PriceChild> did he hit multiple channels?
<jussi01> yes
<PriceChild> (sorry by your "stupid copy function" thought you had mispasted what ardchoille was dealing with above)
<jussi01> #ubuntu, #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu-au, #ubuntustudio afaik
<jussi01> PriceChild: all good.
<PriceChild> #kubuntu as wel right?
<jussi01> PriceChild: no, but we premptively did that
<PriceChild> ok
<jussi01> there may have been more channels we missed.
<nixternal> hahahahahaha, you guys are talking about hiddenpimp or something aren't you?
<nixternal> he was in ubuntu-chicago and I made fun of his AOL account
<nixternal> he left promptly
<ardchoille> hehe
<Gary> well done nixternal
<jussi01> nixternal: hehe... nice
<LjL> wols_: beware troll
<wols_> LjL: does flash still use /dev/dsp?
<LjL> wols_, i don't really know to be honest, i suppose i can do an lsof right now though
<LjL> wols_: or, perhaps not, since even amarok makes /dev/dsp show up as open in lsof
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, thegeeker said: ubotu, what is your dilemma?
<Pici> !bot > thegeeker
<Gary> that damn ubotu, always chatting to me, but never replying to my questions :p
<Pici> How does this sound:
<Pici> !variant
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distrubtions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, Freespire, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<ikonia> well worded
<stdin> how about adding LinuxMCE, that's apparently ubuntu based
<ikonia> leave it at a few example
<ikonia> people get the idea
<ikonia> if it becomes a list you'll be held to randoms
<ikonia> "you didn't say that in the list"
<Pici> I switch out Freespire for MCE. But I dont want to add too many.
<Pici> !variant =~ s/Freespire/LinuxMCE/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> thats good, it can take sed input
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, PJC said: !patience is a virtue
<PriceChild> apokryphos stepped down then?
<Pici> hm?
<ikonia> when/why ?
<Gary> yeah, when? :'(
<Gary> mind you, 27 weeks since he was last in -uk
<kahrytan> Is there a reason you guys want to snoop and harass me?
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> kahrytan: What do you mean?
<kahrytan> ask nalioth, vorian, and pricechild.
<ikonia> why make such a comment then
<Pici> I mean I dont understand what you mean by 'snooping' you?
<ikonia> take it up with them
<kahrytan> Not that it bothers me.
<ikonia> the don't moan about it
<kahrytan> Hanging out in hawaii loco channel doesnt bother me. Just annoying me
<ikonia> kahrytan: if it doesn't bother you - be quiet about it
<stdin> why? it's an open channel isn't it?
 * Pici thinks we shouldnt be starting another argument over this.
<ubot3> If nalioth wanted to snoop, he would. He is just being responsible to his duties.
<kahrytan> which is to follow me?
<ikonia> stdin: I'll cut to the chase  - kahrytan is a trouble maker and has been caught many times. He's not happy now that everyone is aware of it and won't tollerate it
<ikonia> </chase>
<Gary> slander, lets sue
<kahrytan> lol
<Pici> or is that libel?
<ikonia> you can't sue for fact
<stdin> ikonia: yeah, I haven't kept a close eye on the whole issue with him, but I've seen enough idling in here to have a grasp of it
<Gary> Pici, no idea
<ikonia> stdin: this is another tedious trouble making exercise
<kahrytan>  Actually, the only trouble I cause is with -ops.
<ikonia> kahrytan: if you have a problem, take it up with the people you have a problem with
<ikonia> don't mouth of in here "again" while they are not around
<Gary> have a nice christmas too
<Pici> ikonia: he is, thats what this channel is for.
<ikonia> I think we know he's not taking up any issue, just randomly spounting off
<kahrytan> Mahalo Pici.
<stdin> considering the 1st thing you say when you join is "Is there a reason you guys want to snoop and harass me?" you don't present yourself in the best light
<kahrytan> Or I dont beat around the bush and get straight to the point.
<ikonia> then get to the point
<kahrytan> ikonia, I did that
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  did you miss the point?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> your complaining that people are idling in a channel your in
<ikonia> I wish to make a complaint
<ikonia> kahrytan: is snooping on me by existing in a channel I'm in
<ikonia> I am not happy with this
<Pici> ikonia: I think you should drop it.
<ikonia> done
<kahrytan> You are hilariously funny
<Pici> kahrytan: you too.
<nalioth> kahrytan: unfortunately, _any_ #ubuntu* channel is open to _anyone_
<Pici> Until the named people come around to deal with the issue, I think it would be best not to do... oh.. nevermind.
<kahrytan> True but I know why you are there.
<Gary> kahrytan, anyways, they are not being funny or anything, they are just doing their jobs, snooping as you call it could also be called monioring for trouble, and is a wise thing for any op to do.
<kahrytan> Gary➲  And there isn't any. nor will be
<Gary> and they will realise this, and life will go on, all of us happy and dancing
<nalioth> kahrytan: do you live in Hawaii?
<kahrytan> I am moving, nalioth.
<nalioth> kahrytan: are you the head of the Hawaii loco team?
<kahrytan> One of them
<nalioth> so you don't live in Hawaii, but are 'one of' the members of their loco team
<kahrytan> nalioth➲ and your point being?
<Pici> I think he was just curious.
<kahrytan> I am moving to hawai`i in 12 days.
<kahrytan> and if you want to stalk me, i will be at 84-740 Kili Drive, Waianae, HI, 96792
<nalioth> kahrytan: your persistent belief that everyone is out to get you is self-fulfilling
<kahrytan> nalioth, thats a condo building that has guards
<nalioth> kahrytan: why does https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhawaii lead to a 404 ?
<Pici> nalioth: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hawaii
<nalioth> Pici: that is not my question
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  because it was changed to fix naming standards?
<nalioth> kahrytan: what was changed?
<kahrytan> nalioth, launchpad address
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  want proof it is co-foundeded, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hawaii/+members
<Daviey> ikonia: i'm idle in 6 channels your also in
<Daviey> hmm, make that 5 now
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  Oh yeah, As cofounder, we SHARE an email address.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, I have been told that is a half truth... in that you're the only one with a password.
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  wrong
<kahrytan> What will it take for -ops to stop monitoring me?
<Gary> kahrytan, time
<Gary> it is that simple, be good, they get bored and do work, I mean other things
<kahrytan>  Though, Aloha Law in LoCo stand does stand. it is addition to CoC.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, you have quite a bad record so far and it is up to individual operators when they decide they trust you in leading channels like that.
<kahrytan> Hawai`i Revised Statutes, section 5-7.5 Aka Aloha Law.
<ikonia> ????
<kahrytan> All citizens and government officials of Hawai`i are obligated by law to conduct themselves in accordance with this law, while performing their duties and obligations, as well as in their day-to-day living.
<ikonia> so?
<kahrytan> The Aloha Spirit is the coordination of the True Self's mind, heart and soul, manifested by thinking good thoughts, emoting good feelings, and sharing goodness with others.
<ikonia> ??
<Gary> thats nice, but offtopic kahrytan
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  my record is mostly in butting heads with -ops
<effie_jayx> hey
<PriceChild> kahrytan, I am unsure what you are trying to say?
<effie_jayx> someone just walzted in my channel and gave a rm -rf / to a noob
<effie_jayx> damaged his system
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, ban
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  I did that
<effie_jayx> anything else I can do?
<kahrytan> I am not that much of a noob
<PriceChild> I think they've gotten bored posting them on the forums, haven't had any in ages *touches wood*
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, nick?
<kahrytan> That would kill linux entirely
<PriceChild> kahrytan, lets stay on topic please
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  alberkman>
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  alberkman
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  anything else I can do?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: someone did that on #ubuntu-es, wasn't very pretty, yeah
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ i promise you, I won't cause trouble in my loco channel. I do have to set an example.
<effie_jayx> poor guy
<PriceChild> Erm.... "good".
<kahrytan> What effie_jayx ?
<effie_jayx> it wrecked his gnome-terminal
<nalioth> kahrytan: whining about folks 'who are monitoring' isn't setting an example
<Pici> kahrytan: effie_jayx is talking about a different issue. Not you.
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  But could -ops at least keep it one op and not  is seemingly the entire -ops?
<PriceChild> kahrytan, I don't tell fellow ops where they can and can't go.
<kahrytan> ie, Someone other then nalioth who likes to, even now, try to piss me off.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, especially with members of the irc council or freenode staffers... they may appear places with their own reasons.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, that is definitely not helping.
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  not much I can do than just ban
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, not really.
<effie_jayx> which is not really punishment since the guy doesn't even use ubuntu
<ompaul> kahrytan, your opinion may not be correct, it is your opinion, however we do not share it. Guess that makes us right in our minds and you right in yours.
<ikonia> effie_jayx: can you help teh guy recover his system, the rm -rf may have not gotten all the way through his folders
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  nalioth is being annoying and constantly nitpicking.
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, if he does it in other channels then things can be escalated.
<effie_jayx> ikonia,  I am trying
<ikonia> effie_jayx: want a hand ?
<effie_jayx> I really don't know howmuch got lost
<effie_jayx> ikonia,  sure
<ikonia> effie_jayx: what channel ?
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-ve
<PriceChild> kahrytan, nalioth is a ridiculously experienced ircop and chanop, and one of the IRC Council. I can't remember a time where his judgement has been anything less than impeccable. He is in #ubuntu-us-hi for a reason.
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> wait yes that is the right channel.
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ not talking about judgement. hes attitude towards me can be borderline disrespectful. And is nitpicking.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, if you believe that he has violated the Ubuntu IRC Guidelines, CoC or LCoC, then please get me logs to pricechild@ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> In my opinion all he has done is disagree with you.
<PriceChild> We have gone over this issue before and no further discussion is needed.
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  "<nalioth> kahrytan: whining about folks 'who are monitoring' isn't setting an example" is not all respectful
<ompaul> kahrytan, it is a fact you whine, it is a fact you whine about -ops
<ompaul> kahrytan, the question is therefore
<mc44> <kahrytan> Is there a reason you guys want to snoop and harass me?" is not at all respectful
<PriceChild> Perhaps not as polite as it could be... however you have taken a huge amount of our time... and are not getting the point
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  it is pretty frustrating
<ompaul> kahrytan, the one I asked you last time and you declined to answer
<kahrytan> ompaul➲ What you can call whine can also be call a compliant.
<mc44> "<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  nalioth is being annoying and constantly nitpicking." is not at all respectful
<effie_jayx> the guys goes about happy . and he wrecked a guys system
<effie_jayx> I need help with the guy
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, if he evades the ban then there are more things that can be done. But if he doesn't come back then there's not much more to do. It is a lesson to the user. Point him to the announcement on the forums?
<effie_jayx> he just evaded the ban
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, what channel is it?
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-ve
<ompaul> effie_jayx, the sad fact is that the internet has trolls who should really cop on to themselves and stop working against their fellow humans, and get on with life rather than dancing in puddles screaming look at me - like your bad one there - being older they pick bigger puddles so to speak
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  Well said ^^^^
 * ompaul scratches his head
<ompaul> was it something I said
<mc44> ompaul: kahrytan obviously realised he fit your description ;)
<Pici> pot. kettle.
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  heh...
<ompaul> penny             dropped
<effie_jayx> it only builds up...
<ompaul> little splash
<ompaul> and the odd wave
<effie_jayx> the guy belongs to a lug that is infamous
<ompaul> sine of the times
<Pici> ompaul: ugh....
<effie_jayx> and they think they can go about life telling everyone to RTFM
<effie_jayx> ikonia,  thanks
<ikonia> effie_jayx: welcome
<ompaul> effie_jayx, well for them the pain is the truth, the internet is not a small club, not is the gnu/linux using community
<ompaul> effie_jayx, you can of course suggest to them the following, thank you for your contributions to the people are not safe on linux thought base, well done, how much do MS pay you for this?
<ompaul> idiots
 * ompaul gets slightly annoyed
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  I can still see him
<effie_jayx> he is online
<ompaul> effie_jayx, as that userid?
<effie_jayx> yes
<Pici> I can whois him, but I don't see him in any channels.
<effie_jayx> Pici,  try #velug
<Pici> effie_jayx: ah.
<ompaul> effie_jayx, you got a pm
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  thanks :D
<effie_jayx> channel is filling up with lurkers
<ompaul> effie_jayx, which one?
<ompaul> -ve?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  lots or joins from his friends
<effie_jayx> I HATE this
<effie_jayx> I totally detest it...
<effie_jayx> lots of lurkers just checking the channel out
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  is there something I can do
<effie_jayx> ?
<ompaul> effie_jayx, not a lot
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  #ubuntu-ve ... yes
<ompaul> effie_jayx, more than likely him
<nalioth> effie_jayx: if they don't do anything, don't worry about it
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  ok
<ompaul> effie_jayx, can you check your pm please
<ompaul> brb
<effie_jayx> newsflash
<effie_jayx> the guys is fixing his system
<ompaul> effie_jayx, :)
<effie_jayx> and I contronted the troll and made him look like an idiot.
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  thanks
<ompaul> effie_jayx, well I pmed him all that
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  you did
<ompaul> effie_jayx, he is not feeling so comfortable
<effie_jayx> he's trying to rub it off
<ompaul> effie_jayx, say this
<ompaul> debian -> ubuntu -> gnewsense
<ompaul> if you wabnt
<ompaul> want
<ompaul> frankly I have sat in a pub with the president of FSFLA
<effie_jayx> really
<effie_jayx> and I have talked with two observers from the FSFLA
<ompaul> the software I drove into existence is used by RMS aand the FSF
<effie_jayx> and they agree with me
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> effie_jayx, F Heinz is a good guy, very persuasive in three languages
<Myrtti> MoJiTos <3
<ompaul> the unstoppable argument in search of a place to rest
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  thanks for your support
<effie_jayx> it really means a lot
<ompaul> effie_jayx, no problem
<atlfalcons866> why am i banned from the ubuntu and kubuntu rooms
<ompaul> lets find out
<ompaul> atlfalcons866, the logs are hard to get at please wait a few minutes while I try to find the right one
<ompaul> atlfalcons866, using this logon calling ops  skyfalcon866  in several channels within minutes got that happening
<ompaul> atlfalcons866, and you did not complain about ubuntu+1 also
<ompaul> the same reason for all
<atlfalcons866> well i didnt do thatg
<ompaul> calling ops
<ompaul> well that is funny given the IP and also given the nick being so similar
<ompaul> funny as in strange coincidence
<atlfalcons866> well my brother does this stuff all the time
<atlfalcons866> so it could have been him
<atlfalcons866> well w/e i dont use kubuntu or ubuntu any more so it dosent matter anyway
<ompaul> I am reading my personal logs and you do seem to ask rather interesting questions - pity
<ompaul> he left
<ikonia> guys, can I request an update to the topic in #ubuntu and #kubuntu again please, and the re-issue of the factoid !flashissues
<ompaul> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is in -proposed
<ompaul> I'll do ubuntu don't think I can in k
<ikonia> super
<PriceChild> !no flashissues is <reply> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<ikonia> the fix in proposed has been withdrawn
<PriceChild> ompaul, i'll look after k
<Mez> /join #ubuntu-knitting
<ikonia> the critical part is that downloading the new flash plugin manually will bork in kubuntu (konqueror)
<ompaul> don't you just hate when they screw up like that
<jussi01> PriceChild: you said you will do #kubuntu ?
<jussi01> :)
<PriceChild> was fixing #ubuntu's, now done #kubuntu
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> ompaul: it's not a screw up
<ikonia> change of direction
<ikonia> ooh you mean adobe
<ompaul> ikonia, aye
<ikonia> sorry, I was slow
<ompaul> PriceChild, thanks you caould have asked me
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul pretends to be really hurt by PriceChild 
<ompaul> haha
<jussi01> PriceChild: am I _really_ lagged or has it not taken in #kubuntu ?
<Myrtti> purr
<jussi01> hmmm... where did PriceChild go?
<jussi01> Myrtti: if you have a minute, (and you know) - could you tell me where in the theme file is the setting for the background  color of the topic and status bars?
<Myrtti> hrmmm
<Myrtti> towards the end?
<jussi01> hmmm, yeah looks like that, still have no idea what to change though...
<jussi01> gah... netsplits :(
<jussi01> wb Myrtti
<Myrtti> wb?
<jussi01> welcome back
<Myrtti> oh :-)
<Myrtti> I watched Pretty Woman yesterday and seeing cute Linux geeks talking about Postgres's inner joins and implementation level of SQL:92 was too much for me combined
<jussi01> hehehe
<jussi01> and pricechild is gone... :(
<jussi01> Im going to go and fix the #kubuntu topic - as pricechilds attempt got lost somewhere by the look of it.
<ubotu> Spec called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Gary> damn, can the ops trigger be modified so in -offtopic and -uk it triggers moi too?
<Tm_T> Gary: I just have ops trigger in hilight itself =)
<Gary> that would work :p
<Tm_T> btw look how I'm on vacation
<effie_jayx> ping
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: yes?
<effie_jayx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ubotu> effie_jayx called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<effie_jayx> I need help
<ompaul> effie_jayx, go for it
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: just ask =)
<ompaul> in your own channel
<effie_jayx> ok
<ompaul> or hjere?
<ompaul> or where?
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: never call ops just for help
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: and just ask, don't ask to ask
<stdin> if it's not a "Channel emergency", calling ops is abusing the trigger
<Tm_T> yup
<Myrtti> i was almost asleep
<effie_jayx> sorry
<effie_jayx> in my channel
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<effie_jayx> sorry
<effie_jayx> I made a mistake
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: what was this all about?
 * Tm_T is confused
<Myrtti> purr
 * Tm_T hides
<effie_jayx> Tm_T,  I am getting random joins from people over a ban today
<Tm_T> ahah
<effie_jayx> rm -rf
<ompaul> Tm_T, he had a bad time earlier today ^^ so
<ompaul> I think he is allowed a little leaway :)
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> I was just curious what was the issue
<Tm_T> no harm meant :)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: jabber is dead?
<PriceChild> Grrrr DSL line went down.
<Jack_Sparrow> same here
<Tm_T> hmm, okie
<Tm_T> glad my irssi is not relying on my dsl line :p
<Myrtti> tm_t: no cliem in N95
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aa roger
<Tm_T> Myrtti: bitlbee?
<Myrtti> No open ports yet for it
<Tm_T> roger
<Myrtti> sleep...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nighty night :)
<Myrtti> buhbye
<AlgorthmicContro> Oh, pretty colors.
<Tm_T> AlgorthmicContro: hi how can we help you?
<PriceChild> The +s signify ops AlgorthmicContro.
<ompaul> AlgorthmicContro, why are you here?
 * tonyyarusso is now a Microsoft Certified Professional.  Let the tomato-throwing commence.
<AlgorthmicContro> Tm_T: I wouldn't know if you're capable of helping, however I was banned for posting a rm -rf type command, I realize it was very malicious and foolish of me to do so, subsequentl I was banned from #ubuntu
 * AlgorthmicContro throws tomato's at tonyyarusso
<ompaul> AlgorthmicContro, your sense of humour is rubbish, what you said in #ubuntu, you know, if I had my way, when someone said that they should have all their gnu take away
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, SHAME ON YOU
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I know...it's sad.
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: congrats
<AlgorthmicContro> ompaul: ok
 * nalioth cuts off tonyyarussos powerpc account access
<ompaul> LjL, you about
<tonyyarusso> awww
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, you are certified dark side now
<nalioth> i vote we expel him from freenode
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: for the time being anyway.  The funny part is that it's actually part of a program that will later result (hopefully) in LPI I and II certs, plus some other random ones.  This just happens to be the first.
<Tm_T> hey now
<Tm_T> AlgorthmicContro: when were you banned?
<ompaul> Tm_T, less than 24 hours ago
<Tm_T> okie
<Tm_T> ompaul: see him next week that is?
<ompaul> Tm_T, I am leaving it to the relevant op who is not replying to my shout outs
<Tm_T> ompaul: ah roger, thanks
<Tm_T> AlgorthmicContro: and welcome to the dark side of the moon
<AlgorthmicContro> Tm_T: Aw, pity.
<Tm_T> pity?
 * somerville32 eats chicken
<AlgorthmicContro> Tm_T: what dark side?
<ompaul> the side you never see
<Tm_T> thaats the one
<ompaul> in soviet irc chickens eat somerville32
<Tm_T> ompaul: that's not funny
<ompaul> Tm_T, it is not even ironic - in fact it is pretty much rubbish
<Tm_T> yup
 * ompaul announces self as worst punner and worst non punner bad comment maker
<somerville32> Helpful note to everyone: Don't eat a pound of bacon on an empty stomach :(
<Tm_T> somerville32: why not?
<Tm_T> somerville32: and how much is pound in grams?
<ompaul> 453 grams
<Tm_T> hmm, that's not much?
<ompaul> it is enough
<somerville32> Thats an entire package :P
<ompaul> for one person
<tonyyarusso> mmmmmmm, bacon
<ompaul> in fact it is enough for two people
<LjL> ompaul: yes
<Tm_T> nah
<ompaul> LjL, we had AlgorthmicContro  in
<ompaul> that was all
<somerville32> Tm_T, because I suspect it is what has made me ill :(
 * Tm_T eats ~700 g pizza with ~300 g extra toppings
<Tm_T> and then I wonder what else I should eat :(
<LjL> ompaul: rm -rf, uhm, IIRC he did something like "nohup rm -rf / &", that's about as malicious as it gets...
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> so a week perhaps
<ompaul> maybe more
<Tm_T> :)
 * jussi01 throws a peice of poro at Tm_T 
<Tm_T> well review in a week?
<Tm_T> jussi01: heart that is?
<ompaul> in fact he did -fr which says in case of highlights
<ompaul> don't trigger them
<LjL> he did, wow.
<LjL> then sure, make it in a week
<LjL> but i think "ljl" will not highlight me in a week
<ompaul> LjL, for review
<ompaul> LjL, why not - you on a world tour of milano?
<ompaul> or it is christmas eve
<Jack_Sparrow> HI guys.. can anyone verify this works to fix flash for now and is something we should be offering up as advise
<Jack_Sparrow> The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<LjL> yeah, so many nice little places out of the city gates which i've never seen
 * jussi01 -> kde4 testing.... back in a bit!
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: that fixes what?
<ompaul> ikonia, ^^ please check Jack_Sparrow's comment
<Jack_Sparrow> Supposed to get flash working
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: more
<Tm_T> how it is/was broken
<Jack_Sparrow> Still is broken per our own topic
<ompaul> Tm_T, scroll back you will see that adobe chanced stuff
<LjL> ompaul: no really, just saying if he went as far as putting the command in such a way that we'd not get highlighted by it, then i think the least he deserves is that everybody pretends not to be highlighted by him when he comes for review :)
<ompaul> changed even
<Tm_T> ompaul: yes, that's isn't still enough to me to know which issue that is
<Tm_T> there's several idiocies
 * ompaul rofl - LjL you is evil
 * ompaul goes to watch a ted talk 
<somerville32> Jack_Sparrow, The new version of flash breaks Konq because Konq doesn't support XEmbed.
<somerville32> The new flash works fine for Firefox users
<Tm_T> somerville32: GTKembed wasn't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: We see a lot of people fighting it that dont use konq
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: Would just like to make sure we/I give out the best latest info.
<somerville32> I'm pretty sure it is in -proposed too
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: I am a bit groggy here, but I did see that earlier today and there was some issue, perhaps that the other had not been completely removed.
<jussi01> somerville32: I thought ikonia said earlier that it was taken out of -proposed
<somerville32> Looks like it
<somerville32> hmm
<ikonia> flash has been removed out of proposed and requires a fresh approach
<PriceChild> It is being discussed on the MLs
<ikonia> the issue was regarding konqueror and opera, the fix works for gnome/firefox, however a decision was taken to fix all or none
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Ik,,   Did you see my note above
<ikonia> yes, I'm about to post
<LjL> ikonia: that's democratic.
<ompaul> LjL, but bug fixes should work not be democratic ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys, I am out of it today.. Didn't mean to poke the bear....
<somerville32> Jack_Sparrow, ... what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bringing up the flash issue..
<somerville32> Yes but what do you mean poke the bear?
<somerville32> Who is acting like a bear?
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: Took some cold meds and feeling fuzzy all over
<LjL> ompaul: i'm a kde user, and i democratically laugh at you for not getting the fix because i can't get it either.
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: no one acting wrongly...
<ompaul> LjL, you are kwrong for doing it like that
<somerville32> Jack_Sparrow, I just don't know what you're apologizing for.
<Jack_Sparrow> For my not being with it...
<somerville32> :S I didn't get the impression you were out of it :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Very much so...  barely keep up with the channel today
<LjL> ompaul: not that you would need the fix for something nonfree anyway
<ompaul> LjL, no but the masses need their tube of youness
<somerville32> What do you call the thing you get when you become a member?
<somerville32> A shadow?
<somerville32> lol
 * somerville32 is brain dead today too
<LjL> pff
<LjL> cloak
<somerville32> Right
<somerville32> What was the rational behind not having different types?
<somerville32> like ubuntu/developer
<PriceChild> what defines a developer?
<ompaul> cos you are part of that community or you are part of that community
<PriceChild> Maybe I think I deserve a developer cloak as I maintain a package in universe?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: naaaah
<Tm_T> PriceChild: you need something ugly like mine
<PriceChild> The main reason though is just to keep things equal. Everyone is equal, no elitism etc.
<somerville32> Is the argument similar for not having xubuntu/member cloaks?
<ompaul> somerville32, you don't get a cloak when you become a member
<ompaul> you only get one when you ask for one
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a cape.. does that count..  told you I was feeling punchy
<somerville32> right.
<ompaul> somerville32, note that cjw does not have a cloak - and you can't suggest he is not core
<Tm_T> how about Riddell? ;)
<ompaul> Tm_T, you got his name wrong
<ompaul> Kjriddell
<ompaul> hehe
<Tm_T> ompaul: .
<ompaul> Tm_T, he has a kde cloak
<Tm_T> ompaul: and?
<ompaul> you asked
<Tm_T> I know
<ompaul> I tell and there is no and
<Tm_T> but he doesn't have Ubuntu cloak
<Tm_T> and still he is Ubuntu devel
<ompaul> Tm_T, no he is a kubuntu dev :)
<Tm_T> difference is...
<ompaul> blame Jeff Waugh
<Tm_T> I blame you
<ompaul> then you are wrong
<Tm_T> for that, I blame you still ;)
<ompaul> you always have to have the last word methinks
<Tm_T> glad I don't have to have, nor like to have, so say something for the closure, ompaul
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-18
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, im sitting in -ve now, but i'm going to be away from 2hrs time until 6 hours time
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  :D
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  just in case
<effie_jayx> ;)
<elkbuntu> :)
<effie_jayx> things that bugs me is the bunch of lurkers that come check the site
<elkbuntu> ah
<justin420> hi all. anybody in here answer a question about how long i am gonna be banned from #ubuntu?
<LjL> justin420: why were you banned?
<justin420> i got banned for saying something when i got spammed by someone to try freebsd
<LjL> justin420, i can understand frustration due to trolls/spammers... however, i also unfortunately have to understand frustration due to the fact that those trolls cause a never-ending follow-up of comments by channel users
<LjL> and that we have hardly any hope of making those channel users understand that that's what the trolls *want*
<LjL> so, i really cannot justify your response to my request to stop commenting
<justin420> so i am permanently banned then?
<LjL> justin420, any ban can technically be removed at any time
<PriceChild> justin420, In future I would suggest reading the immediate scrollback. It was explained what had just happened, and requested that users ignore it.
<PriceChild> justin420, I would also suggest you "/msg ubotu guidelines", and don't tell other users to "shut up"
<justin420> LjL:i understand that. i had a buddie who was an op in a dalnet; he kinda tought me a little bit about op stuff.
<PriceChild> Didn't I just ban Phision? ikonia am I going mad?
<LjL> justin420, uhm, this is not dalnet though... and while i don't know dalnet very well, i can make a guess and suggest that we might be a little less, uhm, anarchic
<PriceChild> *Phusion
<ikonia> PriceChild: I thought you dead
<ikonia> PriceChild: I thanked too early by the looks of things
<justin420> PriceChild: sorry, i didnt see that, but if I am allowed back in i will be sure to keep that in mind.
<ikonia> PriceChild: must have been a kick only or an ip evade
<ikonia> hmmm whowas suggests and ip change
<LjL> evade
<PriceChild> ikonia, previous hostname had "static" in it...
<PriceChild> this was on purpose
<justin420> LjL: i know this is not dalnet; i was just trying to make a comparison to removing a ban at anytime thing. :)
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> PriceChild: spot on, it's an evade
<LjL> justin420, however, even considering you hadn't noticed the scrollback (can happen), do you think it's reasonable to complain that ops should do their job better, when they're doing it all for free and were in reality struggling with get those spammers out of the channel?
<LjL> are you so surprised at my reaction of politely telling you to avoid commenting?
<PriceChild> LjL, Phusion is back again.. :/
<ikonia> he's change ip again
<ikonia> he's got a script
<ikonia> changes his host
<LjL> PriceChild: don't ban
<Tm_T> who?
<PriceChild> LjL, indeed
<PriceChild> LjL, staff?
<ikonia> totally different network host now
<LjL> PriceChild: they can't do anymore than network-wide banning
<LjL> he's on shells
<PriceChild> So what do we do?
<LjL> PriceChild: wait
<PriceChild> :)
<justin420> i think its nice that all the ops do what they do, i wouldnt mind being one someday; but that will probably never happen. i also enjoyed helping others in that channel when i could contribute.
<PriceChild> justin420, did you read the irc guidelines? (i provided an ubotu trigger earlier)
<LjL> further read even
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<justin420> PriceChild: yup
<LjL> justin420: now, this is not said anywhere in the guidelines
<LjL> but please
<LjL> when someone is trolling hard or spamming, call !ops on the bot (use that ONLY in emergencies)
<LjL> and avoid any other comment about it
<LjL> that's just helping the troll
<justin420> LjL: dont be an ass to others? :) especially when they got bigger fish to fry?
<LjL> justin420, that's not the point
<LjL> the point is that what trolls and spammers want is to pollute the channel by *making people talk about them*
<justin420> so like !ops <nick>
<LjL> more like !ops | nick due to syntactical reasons
<LjL> but yes
<LjL> justin420: you see, we're pretty eager to keep the channel free from trolls and such entities. but the users need to help, not only by warning us of trolls, but most importantly *by not playing their game*
<justin420> LjL: yeah; keeping a good channel is a strong quality of your product/ethics/community
<LjL> also, between you and me, calling me a little bitch doesn't help. i'll unban you now, don't be surprised though if you're kept under a closer watch than other users. please go nice by the rules, and you won't get any further annoyances. ok justin420?
<justin420> yup
<justin420> thanks LjL
<justin420> :)
<PriceChild> Great.
<LjL> shame too late for phusion
<LjL> he'll have a little surprise next time he joins though
<Tm_T> LjL: that is?
<Tm_T> aaaa :))
<ikonia> he's trying hard
<ikonia> bless him
<PriceChild> LjL, I would assume he is watching under a different shell.
<Tm_T> sure
<ikonia> is timbooooo him
<Tm_T> ikonia: ?
<PriceChild> I love the way they always try and keep the same nick.
<LjL> PriceChild: then if he's not a stupid troll he'll still join here and try to talk us into compromising.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Does the IRC Council have / want any jurisdiction over LoCo channels?
<ikonia> Tm_T: the user timbooo
<Tm_T> ikonia: aah, interesting
<LjL> aaaagh
<LjL> banlist is full
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, we have juristiction over loco channels
<ikonia> I think it is
<PriceChild> however you say it
<ikonia> username goatsex
<LjL> ok i'll remove freenode.net's set ban that looks like non-static, as usual *sigh*
<ikonia> heads up on  Timbooooo
<ikonia> (thats the correct ammount of ooo's"
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Is it recommended to add the council's nick to the access list, like for freenode/staff/*?
<Tm_T> ikonia: the one I removed?
<ikonia> you got him
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ikonia> wow - this guy wants back in bad
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it is "suggested"
<Tm_T> ikonia: who?
<tonyyarusso> and what is that nick again?  /me forgot
<LjL> ubuntuirccouncil
<ikonia> phusion
<ikonia> @tm_t
<Tm_T> ikonia: okie
<LjL> ikonia: wait, i banned a live one?
<ikonia> heads up on jughead
<ikonia> LjL: I don't think so
<ikonia> LjL: could be wrong
<tonyyarusso> ok
<somerville32> Might want to check out #ubuntu-server
<Tm_T> somerville32: yes?
<somerville32> [20:46] * kgoetz gives up.
<somerville32> [20:46] <fujin_> thank fuck for that
<somerville32> [20:46] <kgoetz> !tell fujin_ about coc
<somerville32> [20:46] <fujin_> !tell kgoetz i don't give a fuck
<somerville32> [20:46] <fujin_> oh snap
<somerville32> [20:46] <fujin_> !tell kgoetz about man
<somerville32> [20:46] <kgoetz> your in ubuntu chanel here, not debian...
<somerville32> [20:47] <kgoetz> *an ubuntu
<somerville32> [20:48] <fujin_> regardless of where I am, I believe 'rtfm' explains what I was trying to achieve.
<ikonia> they are all in tonight
 * LjL doesn't have access
<PriceChild> LjL, there's a little more space
 * tonyyarusso cleaned his as well
<tonyyarusso> I don't know about the rest of you folks, but I only have one ban still active in there - how many are you keeping around?
<PriceChild> hmmm I have a lot of bans there
<ikonia> PriceChild: I lost count of yours
<LjL> tonyyarusso, i generally keep a one-month window
<LjL> but the bulk of the bans is attributed to freenode.net
<LjL> i cleaned my part of that recently with the help of the bantracker... was kinda painful
<tonyyarusso> Those are netsplit-related, no?
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> depends what server you're on as to which show up
<LjL> i think they're server death related rather
<LjL> i don't think a simple netsplit causes that
<PriceChild> That would make more sense I guess.
<PriceChild> somerville32, -server contact is online.
<LjL> ikonia: i do have "away" on highlight.
<ikonia> no doubt
 * PriceChild usually just removes them
<ikonia> ugh, I'm getting scrappy, good night
<Tm_T> ubotu is sluggish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sluggish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> erm
<atoponce> heh
<var> what's the deal with the ban?
<var> i guess i swore, but just an autoban without even a warning?
<LjL> caught in the act.
<LjL> how are you phusion
<te> looks like my shell host is banned in #ubuntu, could someone please clear up the ban to be user-specific instead of host-wide
<var> phusion?
<var> i know a phusion on another server
<LjL> gateways are not allowed in #ubuntu, sorry
<var> that sucks :\
<Tm_T> how?
<var> but um, can i get an unban in ubuntu please
<Tm_T> var: if you ask from me, not yet
<LjL> if you ask from me, not ever
<LjL> and same goes for te
<var> why not?
<LjL> because you *are* te.
<var> dude look at why im banned, i swore one time
<var> im not flooding the channel or spamming or something
<Tm_T> :p
<ardchoille> I remember that host from somewhere and it isn't a good memory
<ardchoille> @blinkenshell.org
<mneptok> tons of clients from that host this past year
<ardchoille> Now I remember, they give out free shell accounts (irssi enabled) to anyone who asks
<LjL> [03:22:42] <te> ljl just remove the ban on blinkenshell, it has a userbase of like 10 people, and that's fine if you wanna keep the ban on silenceisdefeat
<LjL> [03:22:49] <te> i wasn't aware of the gateway rule
<LjL> [03:23:08] <LjL> i'll turn them both into forwards to #ubuntu-proxy-users, as with other proxies
<Tm_T> that's reason to ban it per se
<Tm_T> yuh
 * Hobbsee waves
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hi :)
 * somerville32 hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya somerville32
 * mneptok deflates Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee carves mneptok into a thousand pieces
<mneptok> i'm bite-sized!
<Hobbsee> yeah, but i doubt people will eat you...
<LjL> chanserv... come on now, what's going on with you and this network tonight
<Pici> Oh no 3 ljls
<LjL> Pici: network's laggy as hell
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how are you?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: good!  new car is nice!
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> cruisin' ?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I might buy a car when I get my retirement
<Hobbsee> mine got hailed.
<Tm_T> never had a car
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: identical or different car entirely?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: different entirely
<tonyyarusso> fun
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: see http://photos.hobbsee.mailbolt.com/Car/ (p/w is sarah)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Join the club!  (My family has four red cars.)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: now whole world knows your password ;(
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yeah, logs occasionally get grepped by google
<Tm_T> yu
 * Hobbsee would just prefer all the images do not get linked by google
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: that's an orange car.  the other 2 are red.
<atlfalcons866> so now my ubuntuforums account is ban
<atlfalcons866> ed
<tonyyarusso> atlfalcons866: That would be an issue for the Ubuntu Forums moderators, not us.
<atlfalcons866> yeah
<atlfalcons866> i still dont why i am banned from ubuntu irc
<atlfalcons866> for sumthing i didnt do
<LjL> suppose the reason you were banned from the forums was also something you didn't do?
<atlfalcons866> i didnt do
<atlfalcons866> just cause my name was identical to skyfalcon and on the same ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Your brother  on the same account did it right?
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: no, dog ate his homework
<LjL> and incidentally, the offending user was also made of the same atoms as you
<LjL> but it wasn't you
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   Gosh I wish I could sleep
<mneptok> 21:51 <@mneptok> regurg, excuse
<mneptok> 21:51 < regurg> mneptok: nesting roaches shorted out the ether cable
<mneptok> i have more, if anyone needs them
<Tm_T> mneptok: msg all of them to me :)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I'd love that list too.... :P
<mneptok> should be in infobot's source
<tonyyarusso> ah
<atlfalcons866> so im banned forever
<mneptok> http://www.koders.com/perl/fid9847D112CB7DD64C7018C00617F5CA781DB409F4.aspx
<atlfalcons866> for sumthing i didnt do
<LjL> atlfalcons866, you're banned until your ban is lifted. and it *is* something you did do - if nothing else, the fact that you didn't care to secure your computer properly
<LjL> certainly not our faults if you let trolls use your computer
<atlfalcons866> i dont
<atlfalcons866> i have 3 computers on my network
<tonyyarusso> Then you should secure your network.
<atlfalcons866> wired?
<atlfalcons866> thats what i do
<tonyyarusso> Don't let idiots online.  If you can't control your network, you'll have to deal with the consequences.
<Tm_T> it's like "don't give guns to kids"
<atlfalcons866> what the hell is CTCP Version
<LjL> atlfalcons866, off the record, you and i know perfectly well that you're lying through your nose. so, i suggest you don't waste your time and leave this channel
<atlfalcons866> Im not lying
<tonyyarusso> What are the usernames of the other two people on your network?
<atlfalcons866> y
<Tm_T> lying or not, I believe LjL has made his/our view clear
<atlfalcons866> whats * Received a CTCP VERSION from Hobbsee mean
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: Hobbsee did poke your IRC client to what version it is
<tonyyarusso> Standard IRC communications stuff - you can look them up if you wish.
<atlfalcons866> why did you want to know my other names
<tonyyarusso> We already know _your_ other names.  Just thought I'd give you a chance to claim it was someone else.
<atlfalcons866> what are they then
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: please stop. there's a rope shortage. ;)
<Hobbsee> atlfalcons866: how old are you?
<atlfalcons866> 17
<atlfalcons866> y
<Hobbsee> wow.
<Hobbsee> would have put you as much younger than that.
<LjL> however people, i'm going to bed now, and i'd find it unfair towards myself to let you have all the fun while i'm not around
<LjL> so
<mneptok> atlfalcons866: if you live at home, that sorta shortens the list as to what "other people" could have been abusive in #ubuntu and got you banned. i suggest you go talk to them.
<mneptok> LjL: "u know y" please
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: u no y
<LjL> mneptok: as tony said
<mneptok> no, U no Y!
<LjL> u n0 y
<mneptok> Jew knows guy.
<mneptok> Jew marries guy.
<mneptok> Happily erver after, etc.
<no0tic> lol
<nano__> Hello, I received a "ban" in #ubuntu-offtopic for stating my displeasure concerning one of the rules, I'd like to respectfully appeal this decision. thank you for your time.
<LjL> nano__, i hope neither you nor my fellow operators will be too saddened if i report the exact way you stated such displeasure
<LjL> 2007-12-17T23:00:34 <nano__> FUCK YOUR GODDAMN LANGUAGE RULES, YOU FUCKING STUPID CUNT
<LjL> that's just to say, nano__, that you should come here again and ask for your ban to be reviewed in, well, i'd say roughly a month
<mneptok> nano__: et tu es Quebecois? quelle dommage.
<LjL> hope that helped, have a good day
 * mneptok is ashamed
<LjL> mneptok: well you should be even without him
<mneptok> LjL: yes, but i don't need *more* reasons.
<LjL> understandable
<nano__> mneptok: je fais ma part dans cette guerre contre l'opression
<mneptok> LjL: right now there's a very self-satisfied neo-Nazi out there because i'm hoarding the sense of self-loathing.
<LjL> nano__, quelle guerre de fous
<Hobbsee> LjL: give kb3llm the spiel about the previous guy, please
<Tm_T> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> nano__: et nous itou.
<LjL> Hobbsee: come again?
<Hobbsee> LjL: about why atlfalcons866 got banned
<Hobbsee> LjL: he's from #freenode
<kb3llm> Hobbsee: i'm not a staffer or anything
<kb3llm> i just hang out in there a lot
<LjL> Hobbsee: that would be about falcon?
<kb3llm> and I'm not voiced so you cant see this
<Hobbsee> LjL: yes
<nano__> LjL well I was a little hot-tempered. thanks for considering it
<Hobbsee> kb3llm: yes we can, it's not +m
<kb3llm> oh..
<kb3llm> heh
<Hobbsee> :)
 * kb3llm feels dumb
<mneptok> kb3llm: you feel sorta warm and squishy to me ...
<Tm_T> muhahah
<kb3llm> umm?
 * kb3llm runs  FAST
<Tm_T> LjL:
<mneptok> *muah*
<Hobbsee> haha
<LjL> kb3llm: skyfalcon866 was banned because of calling !ops (our emergency trigger) in several channels (#ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #kubuntu) after being repeatedly told to stop, as well as other minor misbehaviors. atlfalcons866 claims to not be the same person; however, the IP is the same, the name is strikingly similar, and if i look at my old logs, i see that months ago both had "jack" as ident
 * Hobbsee throws mneptok a live squirrel for him to chew on
<Tm_T> LjL: 0503.46 atlfalcons866 [n=atlfalco@c-24-218-246-100.hsd1.ma.comcast.net] requested CTCP VERSION from Tm_T:
<Tm_T> LjL: have any idea what reply does he had? ;)
<LjL> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> ;)
<no0tic> Tm_T, what reply? :)
<Tm_T> that'll give him something to chew
<kb3llm> just curious what exactly does !ops do?  send a message to here? private message the ops?
<Hobbsee> message in teh channel, highlighting all the ops
<Hobbsee> kb3llm: see /msg ubotu ops
<kb3llm> this chan, or the one its sent in?
<LjL> Hobbsee: both
<LjL> kb3llm: both
<Tm_T> no0tic: yeh
<kb3llm> k
<kb3llm> interesting
<Hobbsee> kb3llm: ie, not to be abused, as we have other crap to do, and only want to be called in emergencies
<Hobbsee> [14:21] <atlfalcons866> well it dosent matter cuz im done with ubuntu so hobsee you run along and tell your little ubuntu ops that i dont use ubuntu anymore
<Hobbsee> [14:22] <Hobbsee> even better.  bye then.
<Tm_T> :(
<LjL> Hobbsee, he said the very same thing last time he came here
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: that's not funny
<kb3llm> heh - his loss
<LjL> kb3llm: (and it *does* state that it should only be used in emergencies, so you can't not know, at least the second time you use it)
<Tm_T> kb3llm: trolls always wins ;(
<kb3llm> I prefer debian, but I do like ubuntu.. I know it's based on Debian...   even though I use Debian more I would hate being banned from a ubuntu channel.. lol
<Tm_T> kb3llm: I would hate being banned anywhere, no matter like channel or not
<ubotu> Snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu (blahblahx)
<Tm_T> because it is usually indication that you have been misbehaving
<kb3llm> .......
<ardchoille> True
<Tm_T> 0523.24 < blahblahx> wastrel: yo momma doesnt need another box with a power cable and a serial connecter. OHHHHH
<Tm_T> nixternal: Hobbsee: that one
<nixternal> ya, whoopy :)
<nixternal> just beein' a wiseguy
<kb3llm> I'm banned in one channel right now --  i guess it was kind of my fault...  pretty much one person convinced the next to hate me, and soon the whole chan hated me, and then I got banned.
<Tm_T> yup
<nixternal> he hasn't said anything else
<Tm_T> nixternal: yup, and gone, nothing to worry about
<nixternal> has floodbot been working out pretty well? I haven't noticed
<kb3llm> whats floodbot do, ban people that flood?
<kb3llm> that it?
<Tm_T> mostly try to catch joinfloods
<Tm_T> as, spammers join in numbers, spam, then out
<mneptok> oo!
<Tm_T> mneptok: what oo?
<mneptok> maybe *falcon* will leave Ubuntu for OpenBSD!
<mneptok> then he can go and play "Test Their Patience!" (tm) with Theo.
<mneptok> which i will PAY to watch.
<Tm_T> mneptok: I was so thinking of that Theo =)
<kb3llm> so why are some people in here +v even thought the chan is -m  ?    the +v's ubuntu ops?
<Tm_T> yes
<mneptok> kb3llm: aye
<kb3llm> ah, k
<Tm_T> op in some ubuntu channels AND members of ubuntu-ops team
<no0tic> Tm_T, I'd say OR :)
<Tm_T> no0tic: actually latter should be "atleast"
<Tm_T> exception in old farts
<Tm_T> or do I remember all wrong?
 * mneptok releases a magnificent, splintering horrorfart
<mneptok> daintily, of course.
<Tm_T> ok
<no0tic> mneptok, well done
<Tm_T> kids...
<kb3llm> adults...
<kb3llm> :P
<mneptok> Tm_T: quiet, youngster.
<Tm_T> youngster?
<Jack_Sparrow> ck out co_cakep    <co_cakep> #semarang
<mneptok> compared to me, probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> 54 here
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: i think that's a failed /join
<Tm_T> mneptok: hmm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Started out programming for Commodore in '79  assy 6502
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i take comfort in your presence. makes me feel young(er). :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)  and with that.. goodnight
<mneptok> WDC represent!
<Jack_Sparrow> Take care people..
<Tm_T> mneptok: I'm older than anyone in IRC world
<Tm_T> :(
<mneptok> Tm_T: Jack is 54, i'm 42.
<Tm_T> kids...
<mneptok> Tm_T: if you're older than me, you just volunteered for diaper duty.
<ardchoille> I'm 44
<Tm_T> mneptok: where do I sign up?
 * mneptok shifts uncomfortably in his chair.
<kb3llm> I'm 15 - younger than all of you.
 * kb3llm notices a silence
<Tm_T> kb3llm: there's no silence
<Tm_T> we are just old and slow
<kb3llm> Tm_T: lol
<mneptok> kb3llm: we're grep-ing logs for anything the cops could use against us when you claim abuse.
<ardchoille> lol
<no0tic> lol
<kb3llm> mneptok: heh - nah.. I wouldn't report you guys...
<Tm_T> mneptok: when you find someone with three number age, ping me ;/
<mneptok> s/golden rod of Protean fury/wee-wee/
<mneptok> sorry, wrong window
 * mneptok fixes the log
<kb3llm> you guys are doing a nice thing for the ubuntu community....  why woud I report you?
<mneptok> kb3llm: http://people.ubuntu/com/~mneptok/mnepolo.png
<mneptok> that's why?
<kb3llm> hah!!!
<mneptok> rather, http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/mnepolo.png
<Tm_T> mneptok: mmm, you're skinny
<ardchoille> s|ubuntu/|ubuntu.|
<mneptok> Tm_T: that's ~12 years ago
<no0tic> mneptok, 0.0
<Tm_T> mneptok: still, I weight less then 50 kg and still I'm wider than you
 * kb3llm no comment
<Tm_T> mneptok: mostly we have different type of skeleton that is :)
<kb3llm> so am I officially the youngest person in here?
<Tm_T> kb3llm: unofficially atm
<kb3llm> Tm_T: ?
<no0tic> 24 here
<kb3llm> no0tic: still older than me by 9 years
<kb3llm> lol
<Pici> 24 here too
 * Hobbsee is 19, she thinks.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: young and wild, car and all
 * mneptok saws off Hobbsee's leg and counts the rings
 * Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> can i have my leg back please?
<ardchoille> hahaha
<mneptok> Hobbsee: the rings say you're 19. they also say you have termites and Dutch elm disease.
<Hobbsee> brilliant!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i *told* you not to have unprotected pollenation with unfamiliar saplings!
<no0tic> mneptok, probably you should double the number of rings you counted, she has two legs
 * no0tic runs away
<mneptok> no0tic: not any more.
<no0tic> well, she had
<ardchoille> You lot rock!
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oh.  was that the mistake.
<Tm_T> mrh
<Tm_T> I'm bored
<Tm_T> so I added few pics to my launchpad account
<somerville32> link?
<no0tic> ~tmt
<ubot3> Factoid tmt not found
<ardchoille> How long must I be an ope in #kubuntu and an Ubuntu member to be approved for this team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc ? Is there a time consideration?
<Pici> Is that a misspelling of op or ape?
<ardchoille> It's a misspelling of oper
<Pici> oh.
<Hobbsee> good question
<Pici> I would think its whenever the council feels like it.  But thats not really a good answer.
<Hobbsee> after they've seen a bunch of your op work, for a start.
<ardchoille> I'll wait a few months and try joining the ubuntu-irc team then
<Pici> I'm heading off to bed.  fyi, unagi is in -offtopic (history of kicks/bans in #ubuntu) I had to throw a !stop in there after this little comment regarding the !women factoid:
<Pici> 00:21:49 <unagi> ubuntu-women? is taht like a dating channel for women that like ubuntu?
<Pici> 00:21:51 <unagi> cuz thats hot
 * Pici hits the hay (or something)
 * nalioth hopes it's clean hay
<Myrtti> /me cries
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Tm_T> you too?
 * Tm_T haven't stop crying since a hour or so ago
<Myrtti> WHEN shall my people be set free from idiots like unagi
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Tm_T> oh, I have totally different issue
<Hobbsee> ah, drat, i missed it.  connection timed out, and i didn't rejoin ubuntu
<Tm_T> Myrtti: my home is invaded, ruined
<Myrtti> :-o
<no0tic> Hobbsee, did you change the "connection time out" message? If so how? :)
<Hobbsee> no0tic: unsure what it was.  the network cable got pulled out
<Myrtti> at least you have a home, Tm_T
<Tm_T> Myrtti: http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/24h/id77814.html
<no0tic> is flash issue solved?
<Tm_T> what issue exactly?
<no0tic> md5sum afaik
<no0tic> I heard something about that
<Tm_T> okie, haven't seen that one
<ardchoille> Couple of users in #kubuntu reported that too
<Myrtti> last I heard it was in -proposed
<no0tic> Myrtti, what's -proposed?
<Myrtti> it was waiting to get to main or whatever
<no0tic> thanks
<Myrtti> but ikonia would know better
<Hobbsee> no0tic: the testing repo
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> no0tic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<no0tic> d|v pasting
<Tm_T> paul OM!
 * jussi01 pokes Tm_T... good morning
<Tm_T> good day
<Tm_T> and you just stole a factoid from me ;)
<jussi01> hehe...
<jussi01> and you just made me laugh - which is something I havent done since my grandma died on the weekend. Thanks!
<ompaul> I stole a factoid?
<jussi01> no... me
<Tm_T> jussi01: :))
<Tm_T> jussi01: laugh is good :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: and if it doesn't feel like it right now, death is part of living
<ompaul> jussi01, ok, so do I declare you guilty or not then ;-)
 * jussi01 runs... Its Gary...
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeps :)
<Gary> meh :-D
<ompaul> jussi01, could be worse, could be gary barlow :)
 * ompaul grins
 * jussi01 has no idea who that is...but meh, whatever
<Gary> why was that cute guy in take that?
<ompaul> hehehe
<Gary> s/why/who
<ompaul> Gary, it is a little early in the morning to remember anything
<Gary> argh my typing skillz first thing in morning are naff
<ompaul> I am lucky I remember where the computer is
<Gary> I'm off to site to play builder this morning, yay
<Tm_T> jussi01: FYI I have been digging graves, family and other people I known
 * ompaul sshs into the office
<Tm_T> hardest is to make less than meter long holes
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah
<Gary> Tm_T, pardon?  seriously? :'(
<Tm_T> Gary: no, I'm kidding with death of children, sure ;)
<Gary> Tm_T, what happened?
<Tm_T> brothers family have bad curse related to babies it seems
<Gary> :'(
<Tm_T> atleast all three (four?) does fit to same place, cheaper
<Gary> my boyfriends nan is 102 next month
<Tm_T> I'm 112 years old
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, you dont look a day over 111
<elkbuntu> you must be a hobbit
<Tm_T> hobbit or hobb-see?
<Gary> Tm_T, blimey, life has treated you really bad, you look 120
<elkbuntu> LOL
<elkbuntu> pwned
<Tm_T> Gary: thanks <3
<Tm_T> seriously said, I'm not too old yet and already waiting my retirement days =)
<Gary> so are we
<jussi01> Tm_T: I thought I told you before - dont lie about your age, you are 137!!
<Gary> no no no, he just looks 137
<jussi01> ardchoille: go to bed... seriously... you are on here waayyy to much... :P
<ardchoille> No such thing as way too much :)
<Gary> hi ho hi ho, it's off to work we go, see ya's later, I'm off working (yes, really WORKING, OMG!!!11)
<ardchoille> I'm learning some pretty slick stuff: packaging and writing apps in pyqt
<ompaul> Gary,
<ompaul> don't forget your shovel if you want to go to work!
<elkbuntu> unagi is back and talking, crap
<Myrtti> seems like so
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (slinky-)
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> kane77 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> elkbuntu, he klined now
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i still dont want anyone with a username 'shit' in the channel
<ompaul> concur
<ompaul> just tellin ya he did debian and poof off the face of the earth
<elkbuntu> heh
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !rt is <reply> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
 * jussi01 pokes Tm_T
<Tm_T> yes?
<jussi01> Tm_T: could you add that factoid for me?
<jussi01> please :)
<Tm_T> hmm, sure
<Tm_T> ubotu: rt is <reply> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> jussi01: you're welcome :)
<jussi01> Tm_T: thanks a lot!
<Tm_T> jussi01: sorry I was about to do it anyway, but caught up reading that wikipage =)
<jussi01> hehe :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: how much you deal with sound systems?
<jussi01> Tm_T: I am a memeber of the ubuntu studio dev team, however I am not an expert on sound. but try me - if I dont know I can probably find out.
<Tm_T> jussi01: I need app/daemon to play system notifications
<Tm_T> alsa as directly as possible
<Tm_T> I use aplay atm but it's sluggish at times
<jussi01> Tm_T: hmmm, not so sure about that. what we are more about is music production. sorry. :(
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> just had a thought :)
<Tm_T> alsaplayer -l 0.9 -i text -q $*
<Tm_T> that's actually is my current :p
<jussi01> Is there something built into the bot which tells how many time a factoid has been called in a given period of time? if so, how would/could we access the info?
<Hobbsee> ther eused to be
<Pici> Theres something in there to prevent one command from being spammed.  And theres a count of how many times the factoid has been called on the factoid site...
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, great, thats what i was looking for.
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yay!
<Pici> !back
<ubotu> Hurray, I've rejoined the channel.  Too many bugs :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Pici> I saw that when looking for something else and knew it had to be Hobbsee that added it.
 * Hobbsee didn't add it
<Pici> !-back
<ubotu> back has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-10-19 18:48:39
 * Pici shrugs
<Hobbsee> erm, okay, i did then.
<Tm_T> hahaha
 * Hobbsee doesn't *remember* adding that.
<Pici> Sounds like something you would say.
<jussi01> hehehe, thats a great factoid :D
<no0tic> wow, freenode recruits new staffers
<Tm_T> where?
<Tm_T> no0tic: yes?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: freenode blog
<Tm_T> ah, thanks
<Tm_T> I'm interested to see how they recruit
<Tm_T> not to be recruited myself, mind you :-P
<Hobbsee> well, i wouldn't mind.  if people were klinable.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: would we ever see Gary again?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> good question :)
<elkbuntu> and this is why she'll never be a staffer :Þ
<Seeker`> :P
<Hobbsee> well, that was known
<Tm_T> Hobbsee_: jumpy?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: interesting, you're not again in #ubuntu-women
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i don't tend to be
<Hobbsee> not on my autojoin list
<Tm_T> I see, good to know :)
 * Tm_T doesn't need autojoin :))
<Myrtti> with the amount of IRC frustration I've lately had, I have no autojoins either
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<jussi01> Myrtti: how did your house application go?
<Myrtti> bonked
<Myrtti> going to see different ones tomorrow
<Pici> Is that good or bad?
<jussi01> that sucks
<Pici> Okay, bed.
<Pici> er, bad.
<Pici> I switch to another screen tab and thats what happens... tsk.
<LjL> Pici: hey, look at -offtopic
<Pici> ...
<Tm_T> LjL: please
<Tm_T> really, take that outside of ubuntu channels, I really honestly ask it
<Pici> nano__: Can we help you?
 * Pici neverminds, has read log. 
<Tm_T> 0512.41 < nano__> Hello, I received a "ban" in #ubuntu-offtopic for stating my displeasure concerning one of the rules, I'd like to respectfully appeal this decision. thank you for your time.
<Tm_T> 0514.21 <+LjL> nano__, i hope neither you nor my fellow operators will be too saddened if i report the exact way you stated such displeasure
<Tm_T> 0514.25 <+LjL> 2007-12-17T23:00:34 <nano__> FUCK YOUR GODDAMN LANGUAGE RULES, YOU FUCKING STUPID CUNT
<Pici> Tm_T: I saw
<Tm_T> 0514.56 <+LjL> that's just to say, nano__, that you should come here again and ask for your ban to be reviewed in, well, i'd say roughly a month
<Tm_T> Pici: see that
<Pici> Tm_T: see 11:01:00 * Pici neverminds, has read log.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> too late for me though :(
<Tm_T> sorry
 * Tm_T crawls back to his cave in the mountains, old hermit he/she is
<Myrtti> groar
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<LjL> well, i wonder if nano__ has any further questions he'd like to ask us
<Tm_T> I too
<Tm_T> it sorta didn't end ever
<Myrtti> /me taps her fingers
<Myrtti> nano__: we're waiting.
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Tm_T> tap your fingers at my back =)
<jussi01> Tm_T: is your real name Rölli?
<Tm_T> nope
<Myrtti> /me crochets while waiting for proftpd to compile
<Myrtti> hrmmm errors
<Tm_T> ftp :(
<PriceChild> hate it when boxes don't have the cd in... "but I want to play that!!!!!"
<Tm_T> ?
<Pici> ?
<LjL> ?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: can you elaborate? I failed to understand that
<Pici> I am at a loss as well.
<tonyyarusso> Pricey's lost it.  Move along.
<jussi01> did he ever have it? :P
<Sp4rKy> hi
<LjL> hello Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> i'm an op of #ubuntu-fr
<Sp4rKy> there is a stuipid guy which uses many connections from same host to flood
<Sp4rKy> we ban it from #u-fr, but is there a way to keep an eye over him on freenode ?
<Sp4rKy> (it's not the first time he does that on #u-fr)
<nalioth> does he use the same nick?
<LjL> Sp4rKy, even the freenode folks couldn't do very much more than banning him every time he gets another host...
<LjL> Sp4rKy: if he keeps the same nickname or ident or realname, you can try banning that, and see if he's smart enough to change it
<Sp4rKy> nalioth: random nicks, and many host
<LjL> Sp4rKy: was kiki it?
<Sp4rKy> yes ...
<Sp4rKy> we ban him from free host, ip reappears with noos, we ban him 10 minutes ago
<LjL> Sp4rKy: have a deep breath and keep banning. there's hardly anything more than can be done about it :|
<Sp4rKy> k :/
 * Sp4rKy hopes we won't have to ban half of free & noos domains :p
<LjL> Sp4rKy: also, why don't you join #ubuntu-irc and see if the guy's being a problem to other LoCo channels as well, in which case you could coordinate
<Sp4rKy> it's an idea :)
<nalioth> Sp4rKy: there are a lot of old bans in the ban list for #ubuntu-fr.
<Sp4rKy> indeed
<skarface> please test my router so I can join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> hi kids
<LjL> skarface: you're good
<skarface> I know
<skarface> ;)
<skarface> thanks
<Tm_T> smooth :)
<Tm_T> just like I love it
<Pici> Like a baby's bottom?
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> Pici: yes
<jussi01> hmmmm...
<LjL> jesus i can't shut up when people say things like the difference between gnome and kde "is mostly cosmetic"... prepare to give me !ot
<Jack_Sparrow> What response would you like to see?
<LjL> just !ot | ljl if i don't stop after the last line
<ardchoille> LjL: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> LjL: if you promise to remove me if I appear to be having itchy fist for any "OMG she's hot" / "this is a dating channel" -comments?
<LjL> Myrtti: can't promise that
<Myrtti> damn
<somerville32> All good things come to an end.
<Myrtti> I'll have to part the channels myself then
<LjL> Myrtti: or you could educate the people concerned
<LjL> of course, /remove does count as education
<Myrtti> the thing is, my education might too soon evolve to screeching, ranting, and trying to strangle people over ethernet
<Myrtti> which isn't fun
<Myrtti> gives a bad impression
<LjL> Pici: i think j didn't understand that what i meant to tell him is that he *did* call, by saying "ops"...
<Pici> LjL: I actually happened to be looking at the screen ;)
<LjL> sigh ldl
<Pici> ...
<GazzaK> wooo, I'm still connected at work
<Pici> LjL: same guy in +1 now...
<LjL> hm
<LjL> dunno perhaps give him a second chance in -ot
<Gary> who is it?
<Pici> frojnd.
<LjL> good call
<Pici> frojnd: We have many younger people and people who use Ubuntu with their families in these channels
<Pici> As well as people ircing from work.  We really dont allow non-family friendly chatter and links to be posted, which is why you were removed.
<frojnd> Pici, np... I agree with this
<Pici> Okay, I'm willing to understand that you just weren't aware of these policies.
<frojnd> the reason why I just blindly posted was becouse someone on #ubuntu chan gave me this when I asked for freenode ot
<Pici> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> heh i did, but you said "regular talk"... now that's now how we define regular talk :P
<Pici> frojnd: I think that you should just familiarize yourself with those factoids before rejoining -offtopic.
<frojnd> Pici, There is no need for me to join -offtopic..
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<frojnd> now that I see why is the channel (-ubuntuoT) for..
<Pici> frojnd: which one?
<frojnd> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Its for stuff not related to support issues, but still family friendly.
<frojnd> Pici, it's disstracting for me that I'm tied up here
<frojnd> Pici, do u know maybe for any bigger chans ?
<frojnd> for OT ofcaourse
<Pici> frojnd: #defocus is the only one on Freenode that I know of.
<LjL> #defocus, but i don't know what their topic/language/etc policies are to be honest
<Pici> Agreed, neither do I.
<LjL> frojnd: do you happen to have Windows?
<frojnd> LjL, yes when I was younger
<LjL> frojnd: i mean right now
<ardchoille> Sajes (JaVaC@84.76.134.233) spamming pics in #kubuntu but left, just FYI
<LjL> you mean saras?
<LjL> well same person
<ardchoille> Oops, yes, sorry
<frojnd> LjL, if I use windows ?
<frojnd> LjL, at the moment
<LjL> frojnd: if you currently have windows on some computer.
<frojnd> LjL, oh...
<frojnd> LjL, yes...
<frojnd> 2
<LjL> frojnd: anyway i was asking because i knew of a free (beer) music identifier program for windows (although i'm trying to recall the name, but can't)
<frojnd> LjL, heh, no I don't know any kind of these programs :)
<LjL> well but i do, i just can't remember the name, i thought you'd find it useful for what you asked earlier
<ardchoille> LjL: So, even after they leave the chan it's good to ban?
<LjL> ardchoille: i usually banforward to -ops, however when it's blatantly malicious, just banning is fine
<frojnd> LjL, hm.. interesting
<ardchoille> I'll have to remember that
<LjL> frojnd: i have it, it's Tunatic, google it, first hit
<LjL> it works with radio so it should work with a wmv i guess
<frojnd> Thax LjL
<jussi01> hmmm, how do I get more items out of the bot when there are too many too list?
<LjL> jussi01: more
<LjL> but that doesn't work with packages
<LjL> if that's what you're after
<jussi01> LjL: thats what i thought, but it errors out on me...
<jussi01> Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<LjL> jussi01: is that in PM?
<jussi01> LjL: yes
<LjL> jussi01: what's the command, for starters?
<jussi01> LjL: just for example  !find network
<LjL> i said, it doesn't work with packages
<LjL> there's just no way to do that
<LjL> use packages.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> sorry, missed that...
<jussi01> amazing how the brain can just skip stuff like that.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: this seems to work too..  The workaround is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jrib> I see
<jrib> I guess that's probably better so they get updates
<LjL> if that works, do advise it to people who insist
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: is that in a factoid or wiki page somewhere?
<LjL> better they get a hardy package than install the tarball i'm sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope, got it from in the channel yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: It has worked for everyone that I know of..  but dont like giving it out ulness they are fanatic about having flash
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: makes sense to add it on the wiki imo
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: What about letting one more person verify it then post it...
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: sure
 * LjL doesn't volunteer
<Myrtti> when will it be in main gutsy?
<Myrtti> how long ,ust we wait
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont even use flash...
 * Tm_T is happy with gnash
<Tm_T> works with none here, I'm fine with it :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone give me a webpage to test the flash install..
<Seeker`> ~/quit
<ubot3> Factoid quit not found
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i guess http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Jack_Sparrow> I suppose I need to install java as well...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: or just try anything on youtube... some people were complained about lack of sound, youtube would test that
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<LjL> although i don't quite understand why youtube tells me i need to upgrade my flash - sometimes. seems it does it when i go directly to a video's page... if i start from youtube.com and search, it seems fine
<Jack_Sparrow> I had already started java so it will slow me down for a sec..
<Tm_T> Phusion: hi
<Phusion> PriceChild: ?
<Phusion> hey thee.
<Phusion> there.
<PriceChild> Hey Phusion?
<Phusion> hey there.
<Tm_T> :))
<ikonia> ahhh this was the guy from yesterday with 100+ ban evasions
<Phusion> I want to repent
<Phusion> 100!? oh c'mon
<Tm_T> repent?
<ikonia> yes well over a 100
<Phusion> yeah, I evaded bans 3 times yesterday because.... I'ma jerk and I was in the middle of helping someone in #ubuntu when I got the boot
<Phusion> excuse me?
<Phusion> you're thinking of someone else
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> no
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> it's you allright
<Phusion> well, Pricechild was there for the whole thing
<Tm_T> Phusion: I sort of waited to see you :)
<LjL> Phusion, i wonder, why didn't you even *ask* about the ban, before evading the second after it?
<Phusion> I evaded ban 3 times, had a chat w/ pricechild and said, if you'd like me to leave, I will
<Phusion> so I did
<Phusion> I'm LAZY!
<Phusion> so much faster to just jump back in and finish the convo with the TWELVE PEOPLE I WAS SUPPORTING
<Phusion> I'm here to apologize
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> Phusion: hug me?
<Phusion> you guys run a tight ship, I'm not used to such restrictions
 * Phusion hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> hands off, you perv!
 * Tm_T hides
 * Phusion can't let go
 * Phusion is stuck
<PriceChild> Phusion, lazy people do not have dozens of standby proxies ready. I'm pretty surprised and amazed to see you back, rather than under a different name and s non the wiser.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Tm_T
<Phusion> hehe
<PriceChild> *and us none
<Phusion> well, first of all
<Phusion> they're vhosts, not proxies.
<Phusion> second of all
<Jack_Sparrow> Well for what it is worth.. that fix worked on this feisty install
<Phusion> if I was a shady person, yeah, I'd just duck you again
<LjL> Phusion: proxy is a pretty generic term
<Jack_Sparrow> at least for youtube video  with sound
<Phusion> pretty specific for me
<LjL> i figure.
<PriceChild> Phusion, The original offence... "rm -rf /" - what was that all about?
<Phusion> oh, right, that, I err.. made it clear I was joking, but yeah, thats pretty bad
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarcasm is wasted online
<Phusion> yeah.... srsly
<PriceChild> Phusion, I don't think it could ever be made clear enough.
<Phusion> yeah
<LjL> Phusion, if as you say you're coming from less light boats, then please read these carefully
<LjL> !etiquette > Phusion    (Phusion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Phusion> well, look, I'd be glad to stay outta yer chan, if I was a real douche I wouldn't be here explaining myself, I didn't duck under a different host and nick and I'm not a griefer, I do tech support for a living and I love OSS and Ubuntu
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is crowded with absolute beginners, some who will copy/paste whatever you give them and not think twice. Not stopping to see later warnings.
<ikonia> the ban evading last night was may more than 3
<Phusion> certainly not
<Phusion> I owned up to what I did
<Phusion> PriceChild: yeah, I realize this
<Phusion> and telling someone to whipe their drive certainly isn't going to further their expeditions into alternate OS's
<ikonia> it's almost like your reading from a script
<Phusion> logic, does once in a while fall upon my cranium
<Phusion> uhm...
<Phusion> ok.
<Phusion> I'm trying to show you that I understand what you're trying to tell me, but if thats reading from a script then sure.
<Phusion> you don't know that I'm a 25 year old, mildly educated IT professional, and may feel the need to explain to me that my jokes will get actually used by the newbs
<Phusion> so, if you'll A) let me back in so I can help out the newbs or B) tell me to shove off I'd love to do either of them-- but I've been using linux since '97 and Debian since '00 or so and I'm quite an asset, not so much the asshat you may thinking I am
<LjL> Phusion, i see your stance
<LjL> please tell me when you've finished reading the stuff in !etiquette
<Phusion> ok
<LjL> with !coc and !guidelines being most important
<Phusion> I can ask ubotu?
 * Tm_T loves coc <3
<LjL> yes, /msg ubotu etiquette
<Phusion> yes..
<Phusion> Tm_T: how about CoC?
<Tm_T> Phusion: that's the one I'm talking about
<Phusion> word.
<Phusion> good stuff
<Phusion> too bad they died off like the rest of the great 90's music, eh?
<PriceChild> Anyway back on topic.
<Phusion> hrmm !etiquette doesn't seem to do it on obotu or Ubotwo
<Pici> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Phusion> ohhhh you just want me to read those, got it
<PriceChild> ie /msg ubotu $foo, where $foo is any of those you haven't read yet.
<jussi01> Tm_T: got a moment for a quick pm?
<Tm_T> sure
<LjL> by the way frojnd, if you don't have anything else to ask us, may i ask you to leave this channel? we like to keep it for mostly ad-hoc, temporary use
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<PriceChild> kb3llm, nano__, wols, can I help you?
 * PriceChild double checked the tab completion on "na" there
<Tm_T> Phusion: what was the other choice?
<Phusion> hrmm?
<Phusion> I didn't have a C
<Phusion> I'm trying to read through the etiquette
<Phusion> and I just did, looks pretty standard
<LjL> Phusion: so no problem with abiding by it?
<Phusion> nope, seems straight forward
<ikonia> tf
<Phusion> tanx guys
<LjL> breathe on his neck, and if he talks to people with strange hostnames, make a note of that.
<ikonia> LjL: define strange ? (roughly)
<ikonia> as in clearly false
<LjL> ikonia: yeah, as in shell-account-like
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> but actually my pain killers are kicking in, I'm feeling a little woozy so I think I'll drop out
<ikonia> good night
<LjL> night
<kb3llm> argh
<kb3llm> lol
<Tm_T> yes?
<nalioth> kb3llm: something we can help you with?
<kb3llm> nalioth: no... not really
<nalioth> kb3llm: did you not get the /msg from earlier?
<kb3llm> nalioth: but everyone was fine with my being in here last night, why the sudden change?
<nalioth> see the topic please
<PriceChild> "everyone"?
<Tm_T> kb3llm: you were here for the reason I believe
<kb3llm> i see that.
<PriceChild> I have no idea who you are, and you didn't reply to the question :/
<kb3llm> but I'm not hurting anyone.
<kb3llm> PriceChild: what question?
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> kb3llm, nano__, wols, can I help you?
<kb3llm> PriceChild: I'm beyond help :P
<kb3llm> no I'm just "here" - lol....  but I'm not causing any harm...
<Tm_T> you are here because...
<PriceChild> People "just here" gets me uneasy... no-one stumbles across this channel.
<PriceChild> s/gets/get
<Tm_T> agreed
<kb3llm> PriceChild: well I whois'd someone from #freenode yesterday
<kb3llm> they were in here
<kb3llm> so I wanted to check it out
<kb3llm> and I liked it, so i stayed.
<kb3llm> nice group of people here..
<kb3llm> or so I thought before I was kicked :P
<Tm_T> yup
<kb3llm> j/k
<Tm_T> this isn't social channel anyway ;)
<kb3llm> meh - come on... lemmie stay - please?
<Tm_T> why?
<kb3llm> because it's not hurting anyone..
<Tm_T> it's already hurting PriceChild ;)
<nalioth> please respect our wishes
<PriceChild> kb3llm, checking logs... it appears you came here questioning someone else's ban?
<kb3llm> PriceChild: no...
<kb3llm> PriceChild: I was just "helping" with that in #freenode - but then, like I said, i whois'd someone, and found this chan.
<kb3llm> ...  do you really want me to leave that badly?!
<LjL> naughty
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> also young
<Tm_T> apparently bit lonely too
<Tm_T> volunteeringly staying here
<Tm_T> that's the measure of his desperation
<PriceChild> "03:43	mneptok	s/golden rod of Protean fury/wee-wee/" - haha
<Tm_T> yu
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-19
<LjL> NOTICE - some clones will now join #ubuntu, this is a TEST
<ardchoille> Send in the clones
<nixternal> heh
<Pici> onowhatdidyoudo
<ardchoille> Sorry, had to do it
<nixternal> I almost killed the clones, but I had an idea someone in here had to be upt o something with the names of them
<LjL> nixternal: you're staff?
<nixternal> no
<PriceChild> kitche, one of lj.l's tests
<kitche> ok :)
<kitche> must have been testing the flood bots eh
<Tm_T> erm
<Pici> erm?
<Tm_T> kitche
<Tm_T> tried to smell fresh blood or something?
<LjL> tried to get k-lined
<LjL> fabio_ just joined #ubuntu, but i think an older hostname of his is banned
<ardchoille> Can someone have a look in #kubuntu 16 minutes ago and look at the post by Gogoacquan?
<nalioth> ardchoille: what about it?
<Pici> I don't have a time machine, sorry.
<ardchoille> I wasn't exactly sure what it was but it appeared to be an intentional flood. I did a quick ban remove to stop it. Did I do the right thing?
<ardchoille> 16 minutes ago, sorry
<ardchoille> What was that? I mean I don't want to ban unnecessarily.
<PriceChild> I would remove the ban myself.
<ardchoille> Removed
<PriceChild> hmmm...
<nalioth> ardchoille: i usually just /remove flooders
<nalioth> unintentional flooders that is
<ardchoille> nalioth: Noted, will do that in the future.
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you for your guidance :)
<nalioth> that stops the flood and lets them rejoin whenever
<ardchoille> Ok
<tgm4883> what is the official stance of piracy talk in official channels?
<PriceChild> tgm4883, no
<PriceChild> tgm4883, not just official channels, anything in #*buntu*
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> just wanted to know before i ban this guy
<PriceChild> tgm4883, has he been warned?
<tgm4883> well, it just started in our channel
<tgm4883> and im about to warn
<tgm4883> but wanted the official stance first
<PriceChild> tgm4883, btw if you "/ns link", you don't need separate instances on the access list :)
<tgm4883>  /ns link?
<nalioth> tgm4883: /msg nickserv help link
<nalioth> PriceChild: shame shame, not all clients understand /ns
<PriceChild> Gah sorry, I fail.
<stdin> you would thing clients would /quote commands they don't understand
<Daviey> Is tgm4883 and tgm4883_laptop the same person then? :D
<tgm4883> yes
<kitche> hey I was wondering if there was a channel to discuss about licensing issues?
<kitche> since ion3 is old and it actually breaks the new license it has and it's author has been on a rampage lately
<jdong> kitche: you can probably try your luck on #ubuntu-motu as ion3 is a universe package...
<PriceChild> I guess -devel or -motu... but wouldn't the ML be a better medium?
<jdong> kitche: perhaps better luck via mailing lists or launchpad, as PriceChild mentioned
<kitche> yeah I'll try launchpad
<jdong> kitche: and to my knowledge there are at least a few core developers aware of the state of ion3 and I'm not sure what their plans are as far as remedying it.
<kitche> there have been many distros removing ion3 package
<jdong> kitche: http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/20070919-00
<jdong> lol that's a slightly lighter take on the issue from our beloved Mako
<kitche> hmm seems like someone made a bug report for it already
<tonyyarusso> !info ion3
<ubotu> ion3: keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20070506-2 (gutsy), package size 1592 kB, installed size 4084 kB
<atoponce> the shisohan bot is annoying... is that in there normally?
<atoponce> unnecessary line noise, in an already noisy channel
<crdlb> somebody please kick it :)
<tonyyarusso> done
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: nooo
<atoponce> Tm_T: thx
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: Whyyyy?
<Tm_T> 0355.15 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> I couldn't do it :(
<Tm_T> not fun
<tonyyarusso> heh
<atoponce> tonyyarusso: heh. thx to you
 * atoponce takes his thx back from Tm_T 
<no0tic> a question on auto_blesh script
<tonyyarusso> yesh?
<no0tic> it doesn't let me remove different nicks in the same minute
<kitche> tonyyarusso: looks sort of like IRSeek actually they have bots in other channels as well
<no0tic> it delays about one minute from one to the next
<Tm_T> kitche: you are?
<no0tic> I do not want to mass remove
<kitche> Tm_T: huh no the bot that was in #ubuntu they have bots in other channels as well
<Tm_T> kitche: no, I mean, who you are?
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: odd - I can
<kitche> Tm_T: I sort of do help once in a while in #ubuntu was in here to ask a question earilier forgot to /part
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, well I'll try further
<Tm_T> kitche: ah, roger
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, ok now it worked, was a temporary issue.. (?)
 * tonyyarusso shrugs
<nalioth> no0tic: yes, i suspect it's a client setting, because i have no problems, either
<Jack_Sparrow>  <tipical_chilean> suck my dick
<no0tic> nalioth, config keys?
<nalioth> no0tic: i have no clue
<no0tic> I'll investigate
<tritium> My client must be goofing up.  Every channel is showing +/i in front of things people say.
<tritium> Almost like all the channels are +m
<nalioth> tritium: not at all.  have you updated xchat recently?
<tritium> nalioth: I'm using irssi
<nalioth> you are? you DO have problems
<nalioth> Want to see if someone is identified to services at a glance?  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing tritium
<tritium> xchat hsa no problems
<nalioth> tritium: ah, but xchat comes with this enabled (and a lot of folks get confused on freenode)
<nalioth> anyway, tritium, that URL is what is happening
<nalioth> guess your script didn't kick in
<tritium> nalioth: so this is a new freenode change?
<nalioth> tritium: not new at all
<nalioth> it's new that xchat does it
<tritium> nalioth: behavior just started today.
<tritium> Nice, link for irssi script is broken
<nalioth> http://ben.reser.org/irssi/    format_identify.pl   tritium
<tritium> nalioth: so what changed today?
<tritium> This script was not needed yesterday.
<nalioth> tritium: your irssi, perhaps?
<tritium> nope
<nalioth> the +/- is user requested
<nalioth> the server does not push it
<tritium> bizarre
<tritium> I'll be back.  (By the way, 2nd link is also bad)
<tritium> Excellent.  Restart cleared it.  Perhaps an artifact of connecting xchat to irssi-proxy
<nalioth> tritium:  http://ben.reser.org/irssi/format_identify.pl
<nalioth> tritium: link works fine
<nalioth> anyway, that is how you see at a glance who is identified and who is not
<tritium> nalioth: Unable to connect.  Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at svn.ben.reser.org.
<tritium> Anyway, thanks for the info.
<tritium> Looks like I don't need the script anyway.
<nalioth> http://tomaw.net/irssi/  tritium
<tritium> Thanks.  If I need that, I'll grab it.
<nalioth> it's very nice
<nalioth> no need to /whois to see
<tritium> yeah, that is pretty cool
<tritium> yeah, looks like that's not in irssi-scripts
<nalioth> there are lots of freenode-only scripts that aren't
<tritium> I'd imagine so.  So you use xchat?
<tritium> nalioth: what's this error about: Sorry, bantracker has been shut down for anonymous users due to server load ?
<Pici> I imagine that the bantracker has been shut down for anonymous users due to server load, but thats just a wild guess.
<nalioth> tritium: use @btlogin if you're on the list
<Pici> 'the list'
<tritium> nalioth: use @btlogin where?  URL?
<Pici> tritium: here.
<nalioth> @btlogin
<Pici> Or in an ubotu query.
<nalioth> and ubotu just PM'd me a login
<Pici> It'll give you a url with a session id.
<tritium> Thanks.
<ubotu> In ubotu, hodgson said: foo is bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, hodgson said: gnome-panel is configure-flushed to ~/.config/menus
<Pici> bleh at -offtopic.
<tonyyarusso> Just as a heads up for those who might on an off chance notice and be concerned, I'm removing myself from Planet Ubuntu temporarily while I change my blog infrastructure, in hopes that I'll be able to avoid spamming it.  I shall return.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: thanks for the info.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you will spam it with all your posts, when you rejoin, you know?
<Hobbsee> just contact elmo about it
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !toshiba is <alias> laptops
<ubotu> SoteriouLoucas called the ops in #ubuntu-gr ()
<dgjones> Just to let you know, there's a troll in #ubuntu talking about not using windows etc etc, username JasonBourne, nothing dodgy yet, but only messages have been don't use windows, don't buy it etc
<stdin> senorpedro seems to be going around several channels (including #kubuntu and #ubuntu) spamming links to some site in tinyurl form
<stdin> ...posing as a question about his xorg.cong
<stdin> *conf
<elkbuntu> and these links are really what?
<stdin> some flash game type thing
<Gary> that game seems to need people to follow the link to progress on
<Gary> so he is spamming to advance his 'game', which is bad
<stdin> "<senorpedro> i have a little problem with the xorg.conf http://tinyurl.com/yw97ry does anybody know what is wrong?" < tinyrul link to the 'game'
<Gary> thats really wrong, was that in #ubuntu ?
<stdin> yeah, and #kubuntu (along with #suse #debian #gentoo ....)
<stdin> I've alerted a staffer in #freenode anyway
<Gary> cool, that'll be solved soon then
<jussi01> can you unban with auto_bleh.pl ?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !usb is <alias> install
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !no, !usb is <reply> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Mez> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Mez> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pici> LjL: Is that someone specific?
<LjL> Pici: as a matter of fact, yes, although that ban really should be there anyway
<LjL> it's already there on nicknames and realnames
<LjL> (and doesn't even forward to here with those)
<LjL> Pici: [15:45:05] [Whois] yuyjhjh is n=fuckemal@83.228.95.46 (In The Game of Life...Go HeadsUp 4 Rollz) just joined #freenode, but he'd joined #ubuntu previously
<LjL> and all of nickname, ident and host (i have a thing for IPs starting with "83"...) got to my eyes
<Pici> Yes, I saw that in my lastlog, wasn't sure if thats who you were looking for.
<elkbuntu> he shouldnt have been able to join -ubuntu, but i suspect the mask on the f word doesnt include wildcards
<LjL> elkbuntu, there was no relevant mask on the *ident* as far as i'm aware
<elkbuntu> they must have got removed. i reinstated the ban on 'shit' the other day
<LjL> elkbuntu, that ban will never work. people's idents are either n=something or i=something, never "something" alone
<LjL> the correct way to ban an ident is *!?=ident@*
<LjL> hello dbmoodb
<ubotu> In ubotu, dbmoodb said: dpkg is better than you
<dbmoodb> i love that
<LjL> err...
<LjL> we have a dpkg factoid already, though :)
<dbmoodb> i know
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, what is the point of that?
<dbmoodb> >
<elkbuntu> you joined here for what purpose? hopefully not to watch the factoid attempt
<dbmoodb> point is the sharp end no >?
<elkbuntu> i dont have the time nor patience for putting up with someone being a smartarse
<dbmoodb> ?
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, well, this is not a chat channel, generally people come here for a purpose. what is yours?
<dbmoodb> !elkbuntu
<dbmoodb> drat
<ubotu> elkbuntu is cute
<dbmoodb> oh good
<elkbuntu> the bot generally goes slow when people are abusing it
<dbmoodb> -point - one sec
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, the second expired several minutes ago
<dbmoodb> oh ssh
<dbmoodb> eating
<LjL> helps digestion.
 * jussi01 hugs elkbuntu 
<Pici> Dont use #ubuntu-ops for at least 30 minutes after eating
 * Gary sends elkbuntu a hot chocolate with marshmallows
<elkbuntu> well off to bed. feel free to nuke the idiot if he acts up again
<Pici> Elive_user1: Morning, how can we help you today?
<Elive_user1> Pici, i tried joining #ubuntu but it sent me here instead
<Pici> Invert314: okay, let me do some looking, hold on.
<Pici> Invert314: ah.. looks like a ban was set due to your quit message.
<Invert314> oh
 * Invert314 can change an inappropriate quit message
<LjL> Pici: cheers for realizing that. i was wondering myself
<Invert314> can you please unban me Pici?
<Pici> LjL: you banned him...
<LjL> Pici: i know.
<LjL> Invert314: yes, i don't think your quit message is very appropriate, i'll unban you but i'd like you to change it
<Invert314> i will change my quit message right away
<Pici> Invert314: Thank you.
<Invert314> ty LjL + Pici =D
<PriceChild> Lag: 777.3 seconds
<LjL> nice
 * nalioth shovels more lag into PriceChilds bucket
<LjL> nalioth: i always knew you must have a /lag command for when /kill isn't acceptable
<nalioth> sssshhh that's sekrit  :|
<Gary> afternoon nalioth
<nalioth> hi Gary
<Myrtti> HHHHHallelujah!
<jdong> I wish I could say the same right now....
<Myrtti> I got an apartment!
<Gary> whats up jdong ?
<Gary> Myrtti, buy or rent?  and is it nice?
<Myrtti> rent, cheap, very nice!
<Gary> how can cheap = very nice?
<Gary> is this your first place?
<jdong> Gary: well, just completed 12 hours or so worth of MIT finals and don't know the results on any of them
<jdong> Gary: of course, over 100 pages of writing later, I feel like I did really crappily on EVERYTHING
<jdong> so now I await results in nervous anxiety.
<Gary> jdong, good luck then
<Gary> don't get too stressed
<jdong> thanks
<jussi01> Myrtti: congrats!! are there squirrels??
<Myrtti> jussi01: who cares about squirrels when the pub and busstop are 20m away ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: heheeheheh... great!!
 * jussi01 wishes there was an easy way to theme irssi...
<Myrtti> jussi01: check out gmaps or like, opiskelijankatu 5 ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: from the fuzzy google earth pic, looks nice!!
<Myrtti> 12 floor building, but I'm on the lpwest apartmental floor
<Myrtti> so I could gear up stepmania ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: heeheh, nice
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> man, Im loving some of the feature I never knew irssi had... :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: which ones?
<ikonia> what was the factoid for "non-ubuntu distros like mint"
<tonyyarusso> !derivatives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivatives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * tonyyarusso is guessing
<tonyyarusso> But look!  It gave you a handy URL!
<ikonia> it wasn't that
<ikonia> already browsing!#
<jussi01> !distro
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ikonia> nah
<jussi01> !variant
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distrubtions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<ikonia> thats the one
<crdlb> distrubtions?
<ikonia> your quick !
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: ie. away log
<tonyyarusso> lol...
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: cross of distribution and disruption?
 * crdlb says variant =~ s/distrubtions/distributions/
<Myrtti> jussi01: LOL!
<crdlb> hehe
<tonyyarusso> !variant =~ s/distrubtions/distributions/
<Myrtti> jussi01: screenaway <3
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Shut up Ubotwo
<ikonia> thank you chaps
<jussi01> Myrtti: and that does?
<crdlb> autoaway on detach from screen
<Myrtti> yup
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, /me needs that
<Myrtti> pure 100% love
<crdlb> I would never remember to use /away otherwise
<Myrtti> splitlong too
<Myrtti> aaaand trackbar
<tonyyarusso> what are those?
<jussi01> is it on irssi.org?
<Myrtti> could be on aptitude show irssi-scripts
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: try trackbar, you'll love it
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: It doesn't have a description on irssi.org....
 * tonyyarusso checks the source
<tonyyarusso> Whoa!
<tonyyarusso> FOr reals?
 * nalioth waits for the scripts to attack each other
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: try it ;-)
 * tonyyarusso /runs
<jussi01> Myrtti: what exactly does it do?
<tonyyarusso> nice
<Myrtti> when you change the window, it draws a line to where you left the conversation
<somerville32> Xchat does that
<Myrtti> so you can easily go thru backlog
<Myrtti> somerville32: sure
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> I see it now
<jussi01> yeah, xchat does that :)
<Myrtti> well, now you have it in irssi too :-P
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> splitlong is nice
<Myrtti> it cuts up too long messages to smaller pieces
<jussi01> cool
 * jussi01 now has all of them loaded...
<Jack_Sparrow> hellfire is a prob
<jussi01> where?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry  ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> it has been handled
<Pici> arg, I need to fix my banforward alias
<tonyyarusso> ya rly
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pici
<ikonia> another damn troll trying to make his point in #ubuntu
<ikonia> kids must be bored during the christmas holiday
<somerville32> I didn't think it started until Friday
<nalioth> our local JDs are out today
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<nalioth> that's not good
<PriceChild> bots did well there?
<nalioth> i'm looking at the d:lines
<PriceChild> not enough?
<nalioth> d;lines are uncommon
<PriceChild> They don't exist even?
<nalioth> what do you mean?
<PriceChild> nothing... my cat smells funny
<Pici> my cats breath smells like cat food
<ardchoille> PriceChild: hehe
<PriceChild> They weren't all caught... some in -unregged
<PriceChild> Pici, be quiet ralph
<PriceChild> There are some left in #ubuntu too
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Thats funny, my dogs breath smells like cats...
<Jack_Sparrow> Wrong channel....   back to offtopic....
<Jack_Sparrow> in ubuntu   <DetrOiD> [21:53:51] <DetrOiD>  /join #(ND)tron
<Myrtti> yyyyyeees?
<Pici> nalioth: got another spam message from fesIegen (n=KLBKSohb@81.213.136.162)
<nalioth> Pici: on join or out of the blue?
<Pici> Around 3 minutes after its join
<Pici> In fact... looks like there was another mass join at ~:06, d-lined again
<Pici> Or perhaps a mass d-line
 * Pici needs to get back to real work
<Tm_T> aerere is spamming, #ubuntu
<Pici> Tm_T: in queries?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and #ubuntu is stuck on me
<Tm_T> thanks
<Pici> kb-ed
<Myrtti> /me hugs eeeeeeweevyone
<jussi01> Myrtti: still happy about the house?
<Myrtti> vewy :-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: got a little "happy help" there?
<Myrtti> hm?
<PriceChild> Myrtti, woo found a house?
<jussi01> Myrtti: I was just asking if you had celebrated with a little drink ;)
<Myrtti> jussi01: who would need alcohol now
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehe... :)
<Tm_T> drink != alcohol
<Tm_T> water <3
<jussi01> Myrtti: how big is it the house?
<Myrtti> 32 sq. m
<Myrtti> just good and enough
<jussi01> Myrtti: perfect for 1 :)
<Gary> Myrtti, gonna have to go shopping for stuff now
<Gary> Myrtti, is this your first place?  ie moving out from parents?
<Myrtti> hehe, sorta yes and sorta no
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> I called it quits with my SO of 4 years on August
<Myrtti> he's going to have almost all of the furniture, but no matter
<nalioth> furniture is overrated
<Myrtti> I'm going to get almost all the kitchenware ;-)
<PriceChild> nalioth, are you sat on a bean-bag currently?
<Myrtti> since then I've been staying at my sisters, 40km away from Tampere, which was horrible when I still worked there
<nalioth> PriceChild: i'm floating in mid-air, actually
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, EtteSB said: !foo is bar
<Myrtti> the bus rides took 3hrs per day
<PriceChild> of course :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: it wasnt in nokia was it... :P
<Myrtti> now that I got another job that I can do from "my place", I've been keeping my office at moms
<Myrtti> jussi01: Valkeakoski
 * jussi01 sprays nokia's water around the channel... 
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh
<jussi01> Myrtti: My inlaws are in Orivesi - Im heading there on friday
<Myrtti> :-)
<Gary> Myrtti, aww, been there :'(
<Myrtti> but this thing has started to get on my nerves, so I really started to look for an apartment
<Gary> I got away from my ex and pretty much made myself homeless, had to buy a place quick like and all that, terrible time
<Myrtti> my sister has two kids and I keep my clothes in two boxes in her sauna
<Gary> bought the wrong place, in the wrong location, and only in feb managed to sell and move someplace nicer
<Myrtti> and my mom is a retiree and always sticking her nose into my "office"
<Gary> my mum is just nosy
<Tm_T> old people <3
<Gary> I had to stay there for a few months, it was a nightmare
<jussi01> mums are like that
<Myrtti> that too
<Myrtti> yeah
 * jussi01 is hungry and has nothing in the house...
<jussi01> :(
<Myrtti> but now.... ohmy
<Myrtti> it's The Apartment
<jussi01> Myrtti: never let that happen...
 * Gary just had spicy chicken with rice, yummy
<Gary> Myrtti, taken pics yet?
 * jussi01 hates that all the shops here close at 9..
<jussi01> Gary: !!!
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> Gary: no the previous hasn't moved out yet
<Gary> umm, jussi01 of the house...
<jussi01> Myrtti: whens you move in date?
<Myrtti> 4th n 5th
<Gary> of jan?
<Myrtti> ikea on 5th prolly
<Gary> lol
<Myrtti> yeah
<jussi01> LOL
<Gary> ikea is fab
<Gary> but I would say that
<Myrtti> I've had almost everything packed since sept
<Myrtti> they're in my ex's storage
<Myrtti> need to pack only the kitchenware
<Gary> you get on okay with the ex then still, phew
<jussi01> anyone have any idea when seveas is likely to be around?
<Myrtti> yaeh, he's been tzking care of the piggies for me
<Myrtti> and is going to help me move, and is borrowing a van from his work for it and Ikea
<Myrtti> and drive it, since I don't have licence
<Myrtti> we're going ikea shopping together
<Myrtti> he promised also to help me with the hay and wood cuts for the piggies a bit
<Myrtti> I joked about forthnightly weekends with mcdonalds baby carrots and balloonss ;-)
<jussi01> hahaha...
<jussi01> maccas baby carrots...
<Myrtti> and every summer trip to local petting zoo to see guinea pigs ;-)
<Myrtti> just like every dad should do with their kids :-)
<jussi01> heh...
<crdlb> is that true that ubuntustudio isn't supported in #ubuntu ?
<crdlb> I thought it had similar status as kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, etc
<jussi01> crdlb: it does
<jussi01> crdlb: its pretty similar to xubuntu in status
<LjL> there is a channel #ubuntustudio, doesn't mean it cannot be supported in #ubuntu as well
<jussi01> LjL: usually in  #ubuntustudio we refer normal ubuntu problems back to #ubuntu
<LjL> jussi01, i guess just as in #kubuntu i sometimes say "try asking in #ubuntu as well" when the problem is generic and i don't have an answer
<PriceChild> and vica verca?
<somerville32> jussi01, Xubuntu is official as Kubuntu or Edubuntu or Ubuntu :P
<jussi01> somerville32: exactly, but they dont get shipit - same with us
<somerville32> Shipit is provided by Canonical, not Ubuntu
<jussi01> somerville32: in terms of canonical support, we stand in the same boat as xubuntu.
<somerville32> Pretty much
<somerville32> But Canonical is a third-party
<ikonia> I think it's rude to look at canonical as a third party
<ardchoille> I always thought Canonical was the king of the hill
<Mez> Canonical aren't - they're a sponsor
<Mez> the Ubuntu Foundation funds ubuntu
<LjL> Vov4ik: no, *.lv is not banned... you specifically are banned.
<ardchoille> Ah
<somerville32> Mez, the Ubuntu Foundation is just a trust incase Mark gets run over by a bus and Canonical dies.
<LjL> let me look why
<Vov4ik> ohh why? :/
<Vov4ik> i doesnt was kicked
<Vov4ik> :/
<Vov4ik> or banned
<Mez> somerville32, not AFAIK... it funds ubuntu (though canonical pay developers)
<Mez> it's all weird
<LjL> Vov4ik: be patient while i dig that ban in the channel history please
<PriceChild> Mez, somerville32, the channel is back on topic.
<Vov4ik> hm.. wait
<Vov4ik> i view logs
<Vov4ik> too
<Vov4ik> why i was banned
<LjL> i want to hit the bantracker repeatedly like i hit my fan when it makes grinding noises
<Vov4ik> ohh
<PriceChild> LjL, bantracker says I removed it...
<Vov4ik> i was banned because my script maked mass ctcp
<Vov4ik> /ctcp #ubuntu
<LjL> PriceChild: i've seen that now... it was probably offline or missed that
<PriceChild> indeed
<PriceChild> and that's from march 8-)
 * PriceChild starts things the old fashioned way.
<Vov4ik> first i was killed
<LjL> PriceChild: grep?
<Vov4ik> and second - banned
<PriceChild> LjL, indeed
<PriceChild> sev, nov 3rd.. probably was reply to ctcp
<PriceChild> LjL, was a channel ctcp version
<ompaul> it is a no admit ticket iirc
<PriceChild> Vov4ik, what kind of script issues a ctcp version to a channel?
<Vov4ik> i dont know :/
<PriceChild> Well I don't... and you're the one that has it?
<Vov4ik> ohh
<Vov4ik> okay
<Vov4ik> you can dont remove ban
<Vov4ik> ...
<LjL> Vov4ik, PriceChild is merely asking questions.
<Vov4ik> sry for my bad english
<Vov4ik> i'm russian.
<LjL> Vov4ik: you *have* flooded the channel with insults, and later sent a VERSION request to all its users. since you mentioned a script, we would like to know what it is, that does those things.
<Vov4ik> you can think that i specialy made it
<Vov4ik> mass ctcp
<Vov4ik> ...
<ompaul> Vov4ik, please don't treat us as fools, some of us have been typing on computers since the 1970s
<LjL> we can. but *should* we think that?
<PriceChild> Vov4ik, what is this script meant to do?
<PriceChild> Vov4ik, so its meant maliciously?
<Vov4ik> I would become better.
<Vov4ik> maybe some stats
<Vov4ik> ^^
<Vov4ik> ohh not some
<Vov4ik> forget word..
<ompaul> stats with whom?
<Vov4ik> with version of scripts
<LjL> Vov4ik: say it in russian, i will use google to translate.
<Vov4ik> i'm lame in scripts
<Vov4ik> no, i'll say in english
<LjL> ok
<Vov4ik> need to learn english
<Vov4ik> :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<ardchoille> Vov4ik: Were you trying to see which version and client everyone was using?
<Vov4ik> /ctcp #ubuntu
<Vov4ik> :>
<somerville32> Myrtti, Thin air in here?
<Vov4ik> Type of that..
<LjL> Vov4ik: you also typed something that contained the words "FUCK OFF", earlier on. that's not just "/ctcp #ubuntu"
<Myrtti> cannot locate teh funnay
<Vov4ik> yes??? x)))
<Vov4ik> I do not remember this:)
<LjL> 2007-03-09T12:44:28 -Vov4ik- -FUCK OFF !!! ha-ha-ha-h-ah-a-h-a-hskfghwiruhgir :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<LjL> you sent this line 4 times in #ubuntu
<Vov4ik> :/
<LjL> can you explain why you did that?
<Vov4ik> it doesnt was I ://
<Vov4ik> maybe it's my brother
<Vov4ik> :/
<LjL> well, the nickname was the same
<LjL> Vov4ik, at any rate... if you want to learn english, i can give you some material.
<LjL> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> i suggest that you read those
<ompaul> all brothers need to be banned from the internet
<Vov4ik> LjL, thank you
<LjL> ompaul: recon's sister, too. she's 10 but apparently she set him a timer that would change his nickname to recon-OWNED after 15 minutes.
<Vov4ik> my brother will receive the "pizdy" for the fact that he did :<
<ubotu> maddash_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Vov4ik> I apologize for it
<somerville32> Poor Vov4ik's brother :(
<LjL> PriceChild: i think that was accidental?
<PriceChild> LjL, hmm?
<LjL> the paste
<somerville32> PriceChild, Who did you ban? :S
<PriceChild> somerville32, the paster
<PriceChild> somerville32, they had rejoined and continued
<PriceChild> LjL, i had already removed
<PriceChild> LjL, but they rejioned and continued... so i told them to message me when done int he /remove message
<LjL> PriceChild: ok. i turned it into a mute and set +z
<PriceChild> Its probably finished now...
<PriceChild> I assume they had a script to rejoin
<PriceChild> ah there he's back
<LjL> PriceChild: he's still flooding.
<PriceChild> ffs
<Vov4ik> <-23:51:56-> #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<Vov4ik> :(
<LjL> Vov4ik, what about you take your time to read those documents, and come back tomorrow, after you have it clear what is allowed and what is not allowed in #ubuntu
<Vov4ik> LjL, okay, thank you. i'll read all documents.
<Vov4ik> good night :)
<Vov4ik> he
<LjL> Vov4ik: the ban will be removed tomorrow when you ask.
<LjL> good night
<Vov4ik> LjL, ok.
<Vov4ik> you too
<Myrtti> gnite from me too
<Vov4ik> good night all ;))
<Myrtti> -->
<PriceChild> Hey Flare183, how can I help/
<Pici> Appears to be an US-SC op
<Pici> s/an/a
<ikonia> sc ?
<Pici> South Carolina
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> maybe he can pop around and fix my aunts PC
<Flare183> some people were randomly talking earlier stuff that had nothing to do with kubuntu
<Flare183> about stuff
<PriceChild> earlier?
<Flare183> yes in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> so there's nothing much I can do about it now?
<Flare183> not really i was about to say something eariler (when it was happening) but chose not to
<somerville32> Flare183, ...
 * somerville32 wants to bang his head against a table and so he does.
<Flare183> one question through say if someone was doing something wrong for explain, can I like report it here right?
<Pici> Well, you could call the relavent factoids to get them to stop.  Like !offtopic
<somerville32> Flare183, Yea, try being a catalyst and mediate the situation yourself
<Flare183> and what if they keep doing it
<PriceChild> Wait... so there's a -ru and a -rs
<Pici> PriceChild: both for russia?
<PriceChild> ah serbia
<PriceChild> shiny website
<somerville32> Flare183, If you find what they are doing disruptive, tell an op
<PriceChild> strange abbreviation
<somerville32> Flare183, otherwise, you can just ignore them.
<Flare183> Pici: you were right about me being an op in #ubuntu-us-sc
<Jack_Sparrow> tonnyja  wont stop speaking russin in ubu tu
<Flare183> pici: i asked xq if he would do that
<Flare183> youve keeps saying this: "[17:41] * youve been disconnected from the server. Please quit your client and reconnect."
<Flare183> in #ubuntu
<Flare183> thanks
<jdong> lol
<jdong> that's.... creative? is that the right word?
<PriceChild> One more from Phusion and I'm going to speak with him... not sure who that jerk comment was directed at but he's on my watch list for a reason.
<Tm_T> rhkfin: haha
<Flare183> PriceChild: he was talking to "youve"
<Tm_T> mmmgh
<PriceChild> Flare183, anything else we can help you with?
<Flare183> no I am going to leave now
<PriceChild> Gah lagging
 * nalioth engages the auxiliary lagometers and points them at PriceChild 
<PriceChild> My connection is so ridiculously poor
<PriceChild> I've been opped 40 seconds and no remove or ban yet...
<PriceChild> Still nothing... can anyone see this?
<crdlb> nope :(
 * somerville32 can't see anything either :(
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: where?
<PriceChild> maybe its just chanserv.py messing up, #ubuntu
<LjL> noticed shizou?
<tonyyarusso> not opped on my screen
<LjL> shizuo, that is
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, i cycled
<tonyyarusso> oh
<PriceChild> LjL, something higher obviously didn't want me to just get rid of him
<LjL> PriceChild: that's good, he seems a nice study subject
<ikonia> main channel is scrappy tonight
<LjL> [23:56:54] <Shizuo> This channel is weird
<LjL> the *channel* is weird huh
<somerville32> ikonia, In the future, you're welcome to forward people who have questions related to Ubuntu Server to #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> he's not using the server version
<ikonia> he's wanting to configure oracle on ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not supported by oracle or ubuntu
<mneptok> LjL: is there a reason you haven't kb'ed Shizuo?
<LjL> i have now, just before you asked
<mneptok> so i see
<LjL> [00:00:39] <Shizuo> WHY DO YOU HATE ME?
<mneptok> great minds think alike. maybe someday they'll find a reason we do, too.
<ompaul> hahaha
<Pici> And fools seldom differ....
<ompaul> Pici, always with the negative tones :)
<nalioth> anybody ever hear of Geubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<nalioth> http://geubuntu.intilinux.com/Home.html
<tonyyarusso> aaaargh, why won't epiphany load in new tabs
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Ubuntu for people who love awful web sites?
<tonyyarusso> Is this thing hosted on a dialup connection?
<PriceChild> I think I sent that one to trademarks...
<PriceChild> it claims gebuntu is copyright one guy....
<tonyyarusso> nice
<white_eagle> Hello
<white_eagle> I can't join ubuntu off-topic
<white_eagle> It doesn't say anything like banned
<mneptok> 1 moment
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: /j #Ubuntu-offtopic
<white_eagle> nah
<white_eagle> nothing
<Tm_T> erm
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> thank god
<LjL> white_eagle: actually, you just joined
<white_eagle> tryed it
<white_eagle> 10000 times
<white_eagle> it didn't worked
<white_eagle> with /join ....
<LjL> uh... can happen, i suppose.
<LjL> once in 10^(10^10) times
<mneptok> white_eagle: i suspect you typed the channel name incorrectly
<white_eagle> oh
<somerville32> Which core-devs are usually on at this hour?
<mneptok> slangasek, kees, and other PST Canonicalians
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-20
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I know it's not your department, but do you have any inkling when Canonical plans to start actually paying attention to LoCos again, particularly with regard to web hosting?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: you should ask Jono
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I did.  He said he'd "look into it", a few weeks ago.
<tonyyarusso> Hopefully that means things might happen, but I'm getting a tad frustrating, as Canada has been working on getting a web site since January.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: MagicFab tells me a LoCo Council is in the offing
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: That'd be nice.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: where is ubuntu.ca now?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: It's on Canonical servers now - but we can't edit it.  (Post content yes, edit the actual site no.  Note the broken links, which I keep having to field e-mails from users about.)
<tonyyarusso> Shoot, I'm going to be late for choir.  /me runs out
<ardchoille> Does anyone remember seeing this ip in the ban list for #ubuntu 91.140.206.245 ?
<LjL> ardchoille: nope, never been there
<PriceChild> gah bantracker barfed
<LjL> PriceChild: was probably me :)
<ardchoille> LjL: ok, thanks
<PriceChild> LjL, does it have huge problems with multiple users then?
 * PriceChild never bothered to nose into the reason
<Pici> PriceChild: the bantracker?
<LjL> PriceChild, sqlite doesn't really handle concurrency. as i understand it, it waits 5 seconds to complete a query, and if it's not completed after that time, it barfs
<Pici> Probably due to using sqlite instead of a real database, pgsql/mysql
<PriceChild> Pici, never seen the bantracker?
<Jack_Sparrow> If people have 1 gig of ram are we telling them to not setup swap partitions.. I know they will most likely not be used...
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: we're not
<Pici> PriceChild: I mean are you re ferring to the bantracker.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, we're not suggesting that
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: a swap partition *is* important to have.
<Pici> And, I use it every day.
<PriceChild> Pici, yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wols has suggested it repeatedly
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: 1) no swap partition (or a swap partition smaller than the RAM) doesn't let hibernation work
<Jack_Sparrow> including the person he is helping right now..
<Pici> Not that hibernation is working anyway... but thats not the point.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed.. but he has jumped me a couple of times over the issue
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: 2) even if you have enough RAM to fit all your applications, the kernel may rightfully decide that it prefers to cache a huge amount of files into RAM *and swap some programs out*. that's desired behavior.
<Jack_Sparrow> I always suggest it...   just pointing it out that some others are not
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I have a machine with 8 GB of ram and it uses swap well
<Jack_Sparrow> read back with eagle and wols...
<ikonia> what is wols on about
<ikonia> there is no need for iftab use udev
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: my scrollback is short... but i see him talking about *swapfiles* over swap partitions
<ikonia> udev won't create /dev device nodes
<wols_> si?
<LjL> wols_, we were chatting about the merits (or lack of) of having swap
<LjL> wols_: i think as a rule, it shouldn't be recommended to deactivate swap, even if one has a quite big amount of RAM
<Jack_Sparrow> [15:56] <Jack_Sparrow> Eagleray: Wont he need to make a swap partiton too.     [15:57] <Eagleray> Jack_Sparrow: only if he's lacking in ram
<LjL> 1) no swap partition (or a swap partition smaller than the RAM) doesn't let hibernation work   2) even if you have enough RAM to fit all your applications, the kernel may rightfully decide that it prefers to cache a huge amount of files into RAM *and swap some programs out*. that's desired behavior
<wols_> I run fine without on this 256MB box. will soon need it if/when wine works as intended (some autoit program which gives me grief)
<wols_> yes, but with 1GB depending what you do (video stuff?) you don't really need swap
<ikonia> I disagree
 * mneptok does, too
<LjL> wols_, but then people complain that hibernation doesn't work, and you're left wondering why, until you realize they don't have swap because they've been recommended to disable it
<Pici> I have 1gb of ram, not doing any media creation and routinely I see swap being used.
<LjL> also, ikonia noted earlier: I have a machine with 8 GB of ram and it uses swap well
<LjL> it certainly does depend on what you do
<ikonia> kswap is your friend :)
<mneptok> deactivating swap is a definite no-no. if it was unnecessary, the distro team wouldn't auto-create a partition at install time.
<LjL> but even on a "normal desktop system" (if such a thing exists), you can end up doing things, like, say, copying a large amount of files, which the kernel may judge will be helped by swapping out some processes
<wols_> LjL: I agree. mine is a headless server. no hibernation.
<ikonia> thats good memory managment
<wols_> hibernation is a valid point on a notebook especially
<Jack_Sparrow> My only prupose for bringing it up is to provide consistent information and support
<wols_> LjL: what do you do in those 8GB?
<ikonia> thats my machine
<mneptok> wols_: it's not about what users do. it's about what the kernel wants to do.
<ikonia> and it will swap out stuff that's not being used
<ikonia> even when it's not doing anything
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: essentially it's an extreme version of "how much swap should I use" with the infamous 1.5x your ram rule which is stupid in the age fo 2GB machines
<LjL> wols_: yup, i see it may be a perfectly valid setup for you... i'm just talking about what should and shouldn't be recommended to users in #ubuntu - if they feel comfortable with deactivating swap, it's their prerogative, but they shouldn't be given the impression it's generally a good thing. if they know it works for them, then they'll do it without asking
<wols_> ikonia: my (debian sid) desktop has swap. never seen it used
<mneptok> !WFM | wols_
<ubotu> wols_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<LjL> wols_: that you should ask ikonia, it was his comment. but... 8GB is less than the size of any hard drive of today, so i think it's perfectly possible that the kernel may decide to fill up the RAM with cache
<Jack_Sparrow> I am happy to go with whatever is the official response....
<ikonia> depends how your machine is setup
<wols_> LjL: as I said, swapfiles are (imho) fine
<ikonia> everything has it's place
<ikonia> swapfiles for average joe/mass majority desktop users arn't a great call
<wols_> but they're harder to setup of course
<Pici> ikonia: took the words right out of my mouth... or is it fingers?
<ikonia> chooses not to progress that discussion
<ikonia> ;)
<LjL> wols_, swapfiles may do i suppose, i've never really investigated them. i'd merely prefer it weren't recommended to attempt things like deactivating swap or, for that matter, using a swapfile, since i don't think it's officially "supported". if someone explicitly asks "how do i use a swap file instead of a partition", i suppose that's fine to answer them
<wols_> LjL: supported by whom? the kernel once upon a time )2.2 or so) a bias against them but to the best of my knowledge not anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys.. didn't mean to poke the bear.. again...
<LjL> wols_: supported by Ubuntu itself, i.e. recommended by the kernel team for instance
<ikonia> wols_: that was due to a limit with the gnu tools, not actually the kernel
<wols_> ikonia: which tools?
<ikonia> off the top of my head, no idea
<ikonia> 2.0 was a long time ago
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: discussions like that are what makes it interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> guys..  my head is killing me.. I need to take some meds and go lay down.. cya tomorrow....
<wols_> answer "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or "show me your xorg.log all day gets booooring
<Jack_Sparrow> wols.. take care..  and thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<LjL> wols_: i think i can understand that :)
<LjL> good night Jack_Sparrow
<mneptok> the default Ubuntu install creates a swap partition, not a swap file, and certainly no swap at all. users should not be encouraged to stray too far from default behaviors.
<wols_> mneptok: you're right. for ubuntu a swappart by the installer is the best and only way
<ikonia> it's mass majority over more advanced users
<ikonia> if your advanced to know the benifits of no swap over the draw backs, you won't be asking about it
<ikonia> to an extent anyway
<LjL> ikonia: users who are advanced enough to do it, know how to do it ;)
<ikonia> exactly
<mneptok> more advanced users don't ask questions about basic partitioning schemas in Freenode's #ubuntu. trust me. ;)
<ikonia> ..............how do you do it ;)
<LjL> although... i have no idea how to use a swap file. but i suppose google would help - or if i made it *very* clear in #ubuntu that i'm not confused, and that i *really* want a swap file, and know the advantages&drawbacks...
<ikonia> LjL: then you don't get "please give me the exact commands to type"
<mneptok> i'd actually pull that convo to a PM or another channel at that point
<mneptok> otherwise it's like talking about wolves at a deer convention
<ikonia> the danger is that someone reads it
<LjL> perhaps. #ubuntu-classroom what the common choice at one point, but a desire has been expressed to keep it a bit more clean
<ikonia> and then thinks "he said it's better, I want it! I don't know why, but I want it!"
<mneptok> ikonia: that's usually when i say "homosexual sex is *awesome*"
<mneptok> >:)
 * ikonia craves
<ikonia> I don't know why
<ikonia> but I want it !
<mneptok> omg. it's like he *knew*
<ikonia> </jokes>
<mneptok> and HI GARY!
<LjL> mneptok, that was a double violet highlight you know
<ikonia> mneptok: Gary's ears where pricked up
<Pici> wow
<Gary> hey
<Gary> knew what
<mneptok> LjL: is "Situation: Double Violet" the new code term for "mnep just became active" ?
<ikonia> it's like the shop keeper from Mr Ben, say "homosexual sex" 3 times and <someone> appears ;)
<Gary> oi
<LjL> mneptok: no, just pretty convincing evidence
<mneptok> floodlet for Gazzypantaloons:
<ikonia> Gary: I think "Mr Ben" is wasted on our USA friends
<mneptok> 19:34 < ikonia> and then thinks "he said it's better, I want it! I don't know why, but I want it!"
<mneptok> 19:34 <+mneptok> ikonia: that's usually when i say "homosexual sex is *awesome*"
<mneptok> 19:34 <+mneptok> >:)
<mneptok> 19:34  * ikonia craves
<mneptok> 19:34 < ikonia> I don't know why
<mneptok> 19:34 < ikonia> but I want it !
<mneptok> 19:34 -!- Gary [n=Gary@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary] has joined #Ubuntu-Ops
<ikonia> I said Gary's key word
<ikonia> "I want it"
<LjL> !pony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> bleah
<ikonia> mneptok: how is your nick pronounced
<mneptok> "sir"
<ardchoille> haha
<Gary> ikonia, w e i r d o
<LjL> it's not, in most circumstances
<ikonia> it's a typed one, rather than spoken one
<Pici> I can honestly say, that I pronounce it completely wrong in my head.
<ikonia> it always sounds like "menp tock" on my head
<ikonia> I know that's not how it's said
<TheSheep> click click click click click click click click
<Pici> ikonia: me too
<ikonia> Pici: I feel less silly now
<Pici> But like I said, I knwow thats wrong.
<ikonia> agreed
<Gary> if I ever talk and mention him, I say that weird geezer who works for canonical
<Gary> then say, no, not mark, the other one :p
 * Gary hides
<LjL> the one with empty pockets
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Gary> those pockets cannot be empty, as he is always playing with something in them...
<ikonia> right, I'm going back to playing with perl 5.10
<Gary> probably a good thing
<ikonia> as the conents of mneptok's pockets and his own busines
<somerville32> And I'm going to go back to hacking on Python 2.6! :D
<wols_> so how big should the swap be for a 1GB RAM machine. fast suggestions needed :)
<wols_> is 1GB exact enough for hibernation?
<somerville32> 1GB should be good for swap
<LjL> wols_: i'd make it at least a bit in excess of 1GB, just to be sure, but yes
<LjL> there's certainly no need to follow any weird "2x RAM" or "2.5x RAM" rules
<wols_> was thinking of 1.2. or is 1.1 enough?
<LjL> 1.1 should be fine
<LjL> wols_: only, careful with GB vs GiB
<somerville32> I read it should be 1x RAM
<LjL> somerville32: for hibernation to work, yes. but making it a little more than that won't hurt surely
 * somerville32 nods.
<LjL> now how much is a GB and how much is a GiB... /me gets calculator
<LjL> yes, 1.1 "GB" should be OK even with decimal
<LjL> 1GiB is 1073741824 bytes, so 1100000000 bytes will fit it
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (fabio abusive)
<somerville32> If someone sees gouki, can you let me know that some of the channels on stats don't seem to be getting rebuilt?
<somerville32> Oh, he is online
<Tm_T> QMario: hi?
<Tm_T> deuryte: hi how are you?
<Tm_T> :(
<ardchoille> What's the issue with deuryte ?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: nickspam, trolling
<ardchoille> Ah
<Tm_T> 0438.08 < Tm_T> 0419.06 -!- deuryte_ is now known as allah
<Tm_T> 0438.14 < Tm_T> 0428.04 -!- allah is now known as one_true_God
<ardchoille> How silly
<Tm_T> just for small example
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Can you teach me how to ban+forward? I know how to ban. kick and +q
<Tm_T> ardchoille: just !#channel to the end of banmask
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Ah, thank you
<QMario> Hello Tm_T.
<tonyyaru1so> ...
<tonyyaru1so> oh, not ID
<Pici> tonyyarulso?
<Pici> Interesting place to stick a 1
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Got confused about why I'd lost a channel access.
<Pici> Ah..
 * tonyyarusso blames comcast
<Tm_T> QMario: may I ask your being here?
<QMario> Tm_T, I automatically log in here.
<QMario> Tm_T, I am not in trouble or anything.
<Tm_T> QMario: you know this is not casual chat room?
<QMario> Tm_T, I know.
<Tm_T> as in, if you don't need to be here, don't be here ;)
<QMario> Then I would never have met you, Tm_T. Okay, goodbye. Thank you for the chat.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> and welcome to ubuntu community
<Pici> I thought he was an op somewhere...
<Tm_T> apparently not
<Tm_T> who knows
<Pici> Hmm... someone is #ubuntu is asking a question regarding a situation about the CoC...
<Tm_T> Pici: ?
<Pici> oh... /me reads -offtopic
<Tm_T> :)
<tonyyarusso> who are they talking about Pici ?
<Pici> Hobbsee: if you're joining -offtopic because of my above comment, I asked the user to join here.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Pici> tonyyarusso: kharytan (spelling?)
<Hobbsee> yeah, and general sanity
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Hobbsee> urgh.
<Hobbsee> him again?
<Pici> 23:34:44 <kitofhawaii> bazhang: well...it's a lot more complicated than that...apparently the person that's helping me start a  loco has turned out to have a huge reputation as a troll
 * Hobbsee wonders how he even got in -offtopic then
<Pici> Its a different person, this guy/gal just has a CoC question/issue.
<Hobbsee> heya kitofhawaii
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: hey there :)
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: what's up?
<kitofhawaii> Pici: yah apparently everyone else knows about him...i'm kind of surprised and confused about the best thing to do about our team
<kitofhawaii> should i just be frank about it?
<Hobbsee> based on the emails that i've had with him, do your team without him :)
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: unsure if you know this, but the person in question doesn't believe in authorities, and if they don't side with him, they're biased, and incredibly rude.
<kitofhawaii> well he's pretty much cybersquatted much of the team...but part of the problem is more personal because he's moving here, and he's going to be living less than half a mile away
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: if he can't work as part of the team, and you guys know that, then cut him out for the good of the team.
<Hobbsee> and i'd suggest not handing out your address :)
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: i've gathered that quite a bit...quite a few times i've been accused that he feels i am taking over the team...but i mean, i was under the impression we were going to work together
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: bad idea.  don't do it
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: oh he doesn't know beyond that i live down in the same town :)
<Pici> kitofhawaii: I'm not exactly sure how to say this.. but the comments that he has made in here regarding his situation leads me to believe that he is very paranoid.
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: his impression of "working together" means "workign together, as long as you agree with him on all issues"
<Hobbsee> and i'm sad to have found this out, with recent emails
<kitofhawaii> pici: i have gathered that...i mean i was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. he is really excited about this and i think he would be valuable if we were able to mentor him here
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: yah, i know. i mean this process just started so i mean i didn't have any idea. most of the reason i was working with him on it was because he went and registered the irc team so he's owner currently
<Pici> nalioth (was going to avoid a ping, but oh well), was probing him the other day about his involvement in the hawaii loco team. I think he was kind of concerned that someone not living there was one of the co-leaders.  Or he could have just been curious.
<kitofhawaii> now it's like wow i mean if he's this odd towards me...there's been some odd things said (frankly very nasty) but i have an iron backbone. other team members probably won't
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: it wouldn't be hard to get hte irc council to hijack it to you
<tonyyarusso> Aargh, why are chocolate truffles so addicting..
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: i would expect the irc council to make a judgement on what's good for the hawaii team, and so hijack the channel, and give ownership to you
<kitofhawaii> Pici: yah, he's fully aware what nalioth is in there for. today i made the decision i'm not going to talk to him about team activities outside of the irc channel, since he, as you said, is so paranoid about ops
<Pici> Hobbsee: I thought that 'we' were leaving irc stuff to the loco teams.
<Pici> er, loco team managment. Or I may be missing something.
<Hobbsee> Pici: unless there's a very good reason not to, yes.
<Hobbsee> Pici: however, the name *does* fall in our namespace, so it is hijackable.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Right, I see how this could be an extenuating circumstance.
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: are you the alternate team contact for the hawaii team?
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: if that's what is best for the team, i'd consider it. but that's why i'm coming to you guys to ask about it :) i want to do what's right
<Hobbsee> well, it's a bit hard, as the council isn't here right now, but..
 * tonyyarusso added UbuntuIrcCouncil to his team's access list to remove any doubt
<Pici> From what I remember from the other day, theres a single gmail address as the contact which you both share?
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: i believe so, kahrytan cybersquatted that and out of the interest of being polite i didn't complain...but i'm pretty sure it's been changed since then yes
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: access list != team ownership
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: *nod*
<kitofhawaii> Pici: there is, yes, i finally have access to that account :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Yeah, I know.  Helps for most normal things though, in the same sense as freenode/staff/*
<kitofhawaii> Pici: but he didn't use that to list the team
<tonyyarusso> speaking of addresses.../me pops to #launchpad
 * Hobbsee pokes elkbuntu
<kitofhawaii> Pici: honestly i don't know 100% what he's done so far. he went on a mass registering/etc trip to pretty much get ownership of everything. at the time i just viewed it as someone being very helpful, but as of late i'm not so sure
<Hobbsee> if it were me, i'd just get as much stuff transfered over to !him as possible, asap
<Myrtti> plirpp
<Hobbsee> which sovles a mass leadership debate later
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> moin
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, back, just walked in actually
<elkbuntu> reading backlog
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: plorrp
<Pici> kitofhawaii: I'm not sure what his intentions are either...
<Myrtti> /me hugs everyone
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: to !him?  :) to kahrytan?
<Pici> to him? or from him?
<no0tic> /me hugs Myrtti
<elkbuntu> well, considering he is a troll and has proven he doesnt understand the CoC... something can be done, however since this goes beyond IRC, it needs more than just our mediation
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: to not kahrytan
<Hobbsee> kitofhawaii: didn't you ever do electronics?  :)
<Pici> Hobbsee: I thought it was some weird factoid reference.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no point shoving it to the CC, though
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: oh...yes yes sorry i missed the reference =))
<Pici> elkbuntu: I honestly didn't know where else to send kitofhawaii..
<Hobbsee> Pici: nah.  boolean electronics
<kitofhawaii> Hobbsee: i guess i'm just used to seeing !topic in regards to ubotu
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, no, i know. i'm referring to the impending LoCo council which is still not established
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ah right
<Pici> Ah, okay.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no point sending it there either, though
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, which leaves us with Lord Bacon
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: well, okay, i guess there could be
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: he won't trust lord bacon either.
<elkbuntu> which would probably incite him to get the LoCo Council finished off
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: still, for a hijack, kah...tan doesn't actually *need* to be happy with the end result, as he won't get the stuff back.
<tonyyarusso> Oh, the day Jono gets a title will be the end of England...
 * Hobbsee can never spell that nick
<Pici> Me either.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, he's not going to trust the CC either, so we're at a no-win situation if you take that as a reason to not bother
 * tonyyarusso wouldn't mind having a hot coal under some people to get a LoCo Council up and running
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: was thinking of it from his POV only there
<Pici> 'he' = ktan?
<Hobbsee> wasn't exactly saying "he won't accept any of it.  therefore, do nothing"
<Hobbsee> i'm more saying
 * Pici is confused.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, then dont bother with what he will or will not accept
<Hobbsee> "any of the reasonable bodies can do it, as he won't trust any of them regardless"
<kitofhawaii> i'll follow whatever you guys recommend in this situation. maybe transferring everything to a third party of some sorts? i really have no concern about my personal ownership of anything, just incredibly concerned about his
<Hobbsee> Pici: yes
<Pici> I was lost in a sea of pronouns.
<elkbuntu> kitofhawaii, as are we, hence the monitoring nal's been doing
<kitofhawaii> elkbuntu: yah i'm really appreciative of all that has come out from this. :) regardless of him, the concern that's been shown has been really nice
<elkbuntu> kitofhawaii, he's a poisonous person, that's for sure
<elkbuntu> we just dont want him to make the loco into a troll recruiting ground
<Pici> Or turn people away from Ubuntu for bad experiences in your loco team
<Pici> Sorry, Potentially bad experiences.
<kitofhawaii> i agree fully with you both. i haven't recruited anyone to join up even though there's interest because of this situation
<kitofhawaii> i'm really concerned about bringing people in and there being a flame-out in the channel
<kitofhawaii> or his opinion about ops and whatnot being so negative telling other members what he thinks of you guys :) it's just not productive
<kitofhawaii> i just wish he could keep his personal opinions about things to himself, but i discovered that he can flame up and just say some really nasty things when the wrong button is pushed
<elkbuntu> yep
<nalioth> all of his actions re the hawaiin ubuntu team on LP and here are suspect after his behavioral history
<nalioth> he has not shown any desire to help Ubuntu before he went and registered the hawaii parts of Ubuntu irc and launchpad....
<kitofhawaii> yes, i have learned that. at least at minimum i made a decision today to stop talking to him in pm regarding team affairs or in general and only communicate in the channel, since it gave him an avenue to say things that just didn't seem right.
<kitofhawaii> yeah. i didn't have a history with him so i didn't know what was going on. i just assumed he was doing his best to help and i still feel that's probably correct in his own way.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what are those mails you did refer to?
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: have you seen the logs of this channel?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i mailed him about his conduct, etc
<kitofhawaii> so like registering the channel and launchpad, it seemed like he was being ambitious (probably true) and i liked that about him. :) but his ambition isn't what concerns me so much as the part about having that power will do
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: possibility to see his answers?
<tonyyarusso> Does Planet Ubuntu's config.ini have a way to specify the base URL of the site separately from the feed URL?  For instance, I want the feed of http://tonyyarusso.com/taxonomy/term/73/0/feed, but for my name to link to http://tonyyarusso.com/, not http://tonyyarusso.com/taxonomy/term/73/0
<nalioth> you may ask uncle google "kahrytan site:http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/" and get a eyefull, kitofhawaii
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: i have not. i did want to give him the benefit of the doubt that he wouldn't repeat whatever past history was there
<nalioth> check out the logs, kitofhawaii
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: ok :) *checking now*
<nalioth> people who are ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it and all that good stuff
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: :) that is true. but if he was able to get over what he found out about my personal life and still work with me, i thought there was hope :)
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: "clean slate" and whatnot. but that is still no justification for not looking you are right :)
<Tm_T> stdin: YAY!
 * Tm_T hides
<stdin> :)
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: i guess uncle google's not helping me much tonight. :)
<nalioth> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF8&q=kahrytan+site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Firclogs.ubuntu.com%2F   kitofhawaii check out the logs from #ubuntu-ops
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: i have checked them twice. but the only thing i saw was in one log about how he was a known troll re riotkittie, and him apologizing for being upset in here one time. after that, i don't see anything that would've brought this much attention on him. certainly indications something happened, but not what happened if that makes sense
<nalioth> it is unfortunate that most of his feelings have been made known in PM or other channels
<nalioth> all of the irc council has logs from him with this persecution complex evident
<kitofhawaii> that is true. i saw in forums he tried to ask about reporting irc ops
<kitofhawaii> so what you recommend i do with this now? it's really evident to me that you all are universally against him co-running/co-leading the loco and i agree with that. what should i do now?
<nalioth> whatever _you_ do, is gonna put you on his 'bad list'
<nalioth> even if you do nothing
<kitofhawaii> lol that's a mighty big pickle yes :)
<kitofhawaii> i don't have a problem being on his bad side. i have forced my opinion in certain cases with him, and i have managed worse in real life at work.
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> kitofhawaii: problem is, if he is "leader", everyone is in his backside, and will suffer
<kitofhawaii> so i am willing to do whatever is necessary to see to the success of this team
<Tm_T> when he is not in any leadership-kind of state, his backside cant hurt
<Tm_T> backside/bad side
<kitofhawaii> yah :)
<Tm_T> there will be damage, now its only matter of how much and for who
<kitofhawaii> it's now become a question so much of what to do but be able to abide by the CoC because i want to make things are done correct from the community's perspective
<kitofhawaii> and to be honest i have found the situation mildly humorous for many reasons :) so i'm not under a lot of stress about it, because i know it'll work out one path or another
<kitofhawaii> i do have a thick skin :) and people like this, i do feel sorry for, and i definitely don't take it personally.
<kitofhawaii> after all, i do represent so many things he is against. that he has worked with me at all has been impressive
<nalioth> freenode staff had a helper back in the day that was one of the best users to be inducted into the staff
<nalioth> the best most hard working staffer until he used his access to dump the network  :(
<no0tic> o.o
<Tm_T> nalioth: whatta...
<Tm_T> oh yes, I think I'll go now, see you all later ->
<kitofhawaii> Tm_T: bye :)
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: he is really insistent about chatting in pm
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: i have adopted a rule for myself.  i don't discuss any #ubuntu* business outside of #ubuntu* channels
<nalioth> this protects everyone, as there will be public logs
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: that's what i'm telling him...it's going over like a lead brick but i will keep doing so
<nalioth> if he has nothing to hide, he should have no problem with that
<kitofhawaii> how do i block whois btw? he's been using that to track me...
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: /umode +i
<kitofhawaii> i don't care about what people see me doing in channels or where..just he tends to get well...touchy about that :)
<nalioth> there is no way to block a /whois, but +i will hide any channels you don't share with the inquisitor
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: that's perfect thank you :)
<Myrtti> /whois nick nick is even scarier ;-)
<no0tic> Myrtti, what's the difference?
<Myrtti> it tells you the idle time and away reason
<Myrtti> I use it to stalk people too ;-)
<no0tic> Myrtti, ;)
<Myrtti> that and notify :-D
<no0tic> nalioth, is it true that staffers can see whom is whois-ing them?
<nalioth> no0tic: not really, no
<jdong> no0tic: can see _who_.
<Myrtti> /me starts to rape nalioth
<Myrtti> 's wii
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> bad typo
<Myrtti> :-<
<nalioth> 0_o
<Myrtti> I've always hated the position of the ' -key in Finnish layout
<Myrtti> it sucks.
<Myrtti> and so does my laggy Internet connection too
<Myrtti> hrmph
<no0tic> jdong, thanks for helping out with my bad english
<jdong> Myrtti: haha :D
<jdong> no0tic: lol I just like being a grammar nazi when I'm bored :)
<no0tic> jdong, me too, and I hate doing errors
<Myrtti> /me backs up to the excuse that I just moisturized my hands
<Myrtti> :->
<jdong> Myrtti: is that related to the first statement at all? :D
<Myrtti> /me backs away silently
<Myrtti> buhbye :-P
<no0tic> jdong, and I love grammar nazis (LjL sorry for the hilights)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> he has nazis on highlight?
<no0tic> jdong, he had some days ago
<somerville32> LjL is a guy? :P
<Myrtti> /me facepalms
<jdong> somerville32: every geek has a little guy inside him
<jdong> err wait.... that phrasing was bad....
<somerville32> 0_o
<no0tic> jdong, something about some trolls around, "nazi" spamming #ubuntu channel
<jdong> ah
<somerville32> I remember that
<somerville32> They complained to every mailing list available, lol
 * somerville32 wishes ops didn't have to exist and everyone just simply got along nicely :(
<Myrtti> fat chance
<somerville32> Pfft.
<somerville32> Not with an attitude like that :P
<Myrtti> even the romans had operators in senate
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<somerville32> Btw, I was just wondering, is fubar taboo?
<jdong> I wouldn't think so, it's a pretty common term used in speech that the (b)acronym is not all that obvious
<no0tic> jdong, I'd like you to correct me whenever I'm wrong :)
<jdong> haha I will do so then :)
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> kitofhawaii: can we help you?
<somerville32> kitofhawaii is cool
<jussi01> oh ok
<jussi01> :)
<somerville32> :)
<nalioth> jussi01: kitofhawaii is a member of the hawaii loco team
<jussi01> nalioth: ahhh ok.
<kitofhawaii> jussi01: :) i was returning in after having dropped out :) apparently all i need to mention in this channel is kahrytan and everyone understands :)
 * jussi01 wishes more people who are supposed to be in here would have voices...
<jussi01> kitofhawaii: hehe, yeah :)
<Gary> but kitofhawaii you mentioned that nick in another channel and everyone there understood too :p
<kitofhawaii> Gary: that's true :) honestly if he didn't cybersquat everything it would've been fine, but i had no idea. i was trying to organize this stuff in an orderly fashion and when he showed up it was like a fire drill honestly. :)
<Gary> haha
<somerville32> I wonder if he'll ever read the things we say about him when he isn't logged in
<elkbuntu> kitofhawaii, he's trying to get status to spite us, and he's going it at the disregard of everyone else
<jussi01> hmmm, is it only seveas who can give access to bt?
<Gary> jussi01, yeah, :-(
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know when the great man is likely to drop  by?
<somerville32> jussi01, e-mail is most likely a better idea
<kitofhawaii> elkbuntu: i have come to understand that seriously. luckily he hasn't acted on things he's said at least for his sake
<somerville32> jussi01, get him to transfer control to the IRC Council or something :P
<Gary> or a flight over to ams?
<somerville32> @now amsterdamn
<jussi01> Gary: that would be nice :)
<somerville32> @btlogin
 * jussi01 goes off to email seveas...
<Gary> jussi01, can you include me on the email?
<jussi01> Gary: yeah, what do you want about you?
<jussi01> :P
<Gary> a btlogin :p
<Myrtti> jussi01: and me?
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> though I haven't tried
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> yay failed :p
<jussi01> ok, ok, anyone else want bantracker access? Ill send a big group email...
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Myrtti> /me checks
<somerville32> You can put my name in there.
<Myrtti> If I had access, how would ubotu act?
<jussi01> ardchoille: Ill pop you in as well ;)
<Myrtti> and how if not?
<jussi01> Myrtti: if not, it will give authenticaion failed or similar
<somerville32> Myrtti, if you did have access, it would not say: Error: Authntication failed
<ardchoille> jussi01: Pop me in where?
<Myrtti> oh, then I have access to it
<Gary> Myrtti, if it fails it pm's you ubotu> Error: Authntication failed (spelling mistakes FTW)
<Myrtti> the site is just damn laggy
<somerville32> Myrtti, check your pm
<jussi01> ardchoille: the request for bt acccess
<Myrtti> waiting and waiting
<somerville32> @login
<somerville32> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ardchoille> jussi01: Ah, great. I was waiting for seveas to add me but he isn't here.
<somerville32> :(
<ardchoille> jussi01: Can you teach me how to use it?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Myrtti> whoa!
<jussi01> ardchoille: hehe... better you ask someone else ;)
<jussi01> @login
<ardchoille> @login
<no0tic> anyone could tell me how to add to our local supybot this fantastic bantracker plugin? :)
<ardchoille> jussi01: Thank you muchly :)
<Gary> no0tic, the bantracker is a custom written thingy which ties into a website
<Gary> so I think it only works with ubuntu channels, but maybe seveas released the source?
<no0tic> Gary, I'm an #ubuntu-it op, so I'll need it to track ban on #ubuntu-it with our ubot-it :)
<no0tic> Gary, I'll ping seveas on that
<Gary> could you get ubotu into -it?
<somerville32> !search bot
<ubotu> Found: etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic, kernel, 11:57] <ubotu> strigi, ubotu, logs, etiquette, bot, meetings, thunderbird, ops-#kubuntu
<no0tic> Gary, we used another supybot because our foctoids are all in italian, just to not mess with yours
<somerville32> What is "11:57] <ubotu> strigi"?
<no0tic> *factoids
<somerville32> !"11:57] <ubotu> strigi"
<jussi01> could someone test if I need to whack our company's ISP? (check if www.navicron.com works...)
<jussi01> !11:57] <ubotu> strigi
<Gary> jussi01, forwards to navicron.fi and times out
<jussi01> Gary: ok, thanks. Ill go kick someone
<Myrtti> hmmm
<jussi01> Myrtti: ??
<Myrtti> nothing
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> I hate having old bans around that are assigned to dynamic hostnames
<Myrtti> but I'm not sure if it's wise to remove them either
<jussi01> ahhh, yeah...
<jussi01> hmmm, I am about to embarass myself im sure, but....
<jussi01> why is unregged here: [10:33] [jussi01(+ei)] [7:freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfntz 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)] [Act: 2,8,11,12,13]
<Gary> Myrtti, I leave them for a month, then remove
<ardchoille> jussi01: same thing in #kubuntu for me
<no0tic> jussi01, I advice you adv_windowslist.pl
<jussi01> no0tic: I am ;)
<Myrtti> well, that about does it.
<no0tic> ;)
<jussi01> no0tic: I still have that bar tho
<Myrtti> removed some really old bans
 * elkbuntu peers into -offtopic and notices it is like a borderline-troll party
<somerville32> Quick. Shut the door before they get out :P
 * somerville32 groans - he just stubbed his toe on his computer
<kitofhawaii> y'ouch
<ardchoille> somerville32: hahaha
<Myrtti> heads are going to roll
<Tm_T> not mine
<Tm_T> but now I'm seriously away ->>
<somerville32> Myrtti, I hope you're not really as stressed as you sound
<no0tic> Myrtti, I was hoping to see some rolling heads...
<Myrtti> no0tic: I dislike kicking and removing
<no0tic> sometimes it's enough becoming @
 * somerville32 shrugs
<Myrtti> yup
<no0tic> to stop troll-parties
<somerville32> It is just -offtopic anyhow
<somerville32> :]
<no0tic> :)
<Myrtti> and a start a total nonsense discussion instead
<somerville32> I love the word nonsensical :)
<Myrtti> somerville32: I dislike sexist and sex related discussions there
<somerville32> Myrtti, me too
<Myrtti> as on any #ubuntu- channel
<TheSheep> thre shuld be a /nuke command ;)
<Myrtti> so had to do something
 * somerville32 just had heart palpitations
<no0tic> why does latest kernel update overwrite the old one? it can lead to big problems...
<Myrtti> it does?
<Myrtti> o_____0
<no0tic> Myrtti, yes, it terribly does
<no0tic> Myrtti, same build version
<mc44> because it's not got an ABI bump
<mc44> which means lots of peoples binary drivers won't break, which is nice.
<no0tic> mc44, I found an user with audio driver broke
<no0tic> mc44, you're right, anyway. vmware just works, I didn't need to recompile kernel drivers for it
<Myrtti> erhmh
<Myrtti> I just got a strange message
<elkbuntu> from who about what?
<Myrtti> [12:45] <BaBY`17`> Hadi Bekliyorum msn de Ekle ||| cansu_senem18@hot
<elkbuntu> spam, nice
 * jussi01 is loving having a dedicated irc server :)
<jussi01> screen ftw!!
<Myrtti> /me loves her myrtti.fi virtual server and domain <3
<Gary> Myrtti, just ignore it, they are being dealt with
<Myrtti> Gary: I am
<Gary> ummm bacon sarnie was nice
<jussi01> hmmm, whats the plural of criteria ??
<Myrtti> there is none I think
<Myrtti> it's substance noun
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> bleh
<Myrtti> check on some native
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: I am a native...
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> lolz
<Myrtti> this is the first :-D
<Myrtti> OMG
<Myrtti> hahaha
<Myrtti> ROFL
<Myrtti> But I think it's a substance noun like water or news
<Myrtti> criteria sounds like a plural to me already
<Gary> spam from <LxRooT> in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> derivate from criterium or like in latin I think
<mc44> criteria is the plural. Criterion is the singular
<jussi01> hehehehe
<jussi01> and this is supposed to be part of my job... :P
<jussi01> sigh
<jussi01> we need a factoid for sigh
<jussi01> !sigh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> jussi01: I don't know should I be proud for myself or... :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: I have an excuse... Im australian - we speak funny there - or so Ive been told
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> and why is it that finns always use only about half of the "the and is a" that are required? :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: examples, plz
<Myrtti> bots incoming
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> looks like someone just did a router-style attack
<jussi01> Myrtti: whats wrong with this sentence? For these reasons GTK+ was selected to be base of our software.
<elkbuntu> jussi01, it's lacking context for one
<Myrtti> to be the
<Mez> well I had fun getting to work today
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/103
<Myrtti> did I pass the test?
<jussi01> Myrtti: jeps :D
<Myrtti> maybe the Finns in question haven't been infused with the English language as much as I've been
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah, irc'll do that to you :P
<Myrtti> and sister living in the US for 12 years and telly
<Gary> is shizuo worthy of a /remove for bot abuse?
<Gary> ahh, nm
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu (atamer privspam)
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'd hardly call monitoring leet kids and idiots in IRC infusion
<Myrtti> :-P
<ikonia> Hmmm ubotu is lagging in here
<ikonia> doesn't appear to note someone has called the ops
<jussi01>   ikonia ???
<jussi01> [13:28] < ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu (atamer privspam)
<jussi01> good morning PriceChild
<PriceChild> Morning :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: all yours... sigh...
<PriceChild> jussi01, answer him 8-)
<jussi01> PriceChild: I dont wanna say anything now... I might make him sad... :P
<PriceChild> :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: could you grab me that union page for marketing people again? I seem to have lost it :(
<elkbuntu> bwahaha, email subject of an email that just hit my inbox: "**SPAM**  Now all best Medical Directory, anesthesiology,	23k Hospitals, 17k physicians email"
<elkbuntu> i think this is the first spam i've noticed that even advertises that it is spam
<jussi01> heeheh
<Myrtti> you've got a spam filter somewhere
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://tradenomi.fi/direct.aspx?area=page&prm1=52
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti THANKS!!!!
<jussi01> "bookmarked" :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: bookmark it ;-)
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> hmmm, how do you see who has ops in a certain channel?
<Pici> /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Pici> Of course, you'll need to know what access number means what, but its a good start
<PriceChild> /msg chanserv level #channel list
<PriceChild> to sort that out
<Pici> Ah, /me looks
<jussi01> Pici: + PriceChild thanks :D
<jussi01> hmmm, ubotu doesnt like me today
<jussi01> anyway, can someone add this ops factoid?
<jussi01>   - !ops-#ubuntustudio is <reply>Help! jussi01, joejaxx, luisbg, tsmithe or _MMA_
<PriceChild> !ops-#ubuntustudio is <reply>Help! jussi01, joejaxx, luisbg, tsmithe or _MMA_
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<jussi01> thanks PriceChild
<Pici> His name underlines on my client.
<jussi01> Pici: whose?
<Pici> _MMA_
<jussi01> Pici: mine also
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<jussi01> hmmm, I think we can take !website away now...
<Pici> !website
<ubotu> Yes, the www.ubuntu.com web site will be changing throughout the day as the webmasters prepare it for Gutsy release.  This is NOT in any way an indication that the release has happened.  See also !f5
<jussi01> and: ubuntu-restricted-extrasis <reply> ubuntu restricted extras
<jussi01> !ubuntu-restricted-extrasis <reply> ubuntu restricted extras
<Pici> !no ubuntu-restricted-extras is <alias> restricted
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi01> hmmm, there are many out dated factoids... maybe we should have a "factoid day" and clean them up sometime
<jussi01> hehe, I love all of the ops factoids :P
<jussi01> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Help!
<Pici> :D
<Myrtti> /me feels vain
<jussi01> !myrtti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myrtti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> Myrtti: you need to have one!
<PriceChild> !forget website
<ubotu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !f5
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<PriceChild> Hi NeT_DeMoN_, how can I help?
<NeT_DeMoN_> is there a way i can stick ubotu in a channel i created?
<PriceChild> What channel is it?
<NeT_DeMoN_> ##NeT_DeMoN
<NeT_DeMoN_> its registered
<PriceChild> Ok so its not any sort of Ubuntu channel.
<PriceChild> ubotu has limited resources and we have to be careful how much we tax it sorry.
<NeT_DeMoN_> nope, its a private channel, so i guess thats a no then?
<PriceChild> You're welcome to get the source yourself and use that for whatever purposes.
<NeT_DeMoN_> ok, thanks any ways
<NeT_DeMoN_> ok
<NeT_DeMoN_> i was just wandering for information purposes
<PriceChild> wols, can I help you?
<NeT_DeMoN_> are you all staff?
<PriceChild> No
<NeT_DeMoN_> oh, ok
<PriceChild> Anyone with voice is an operator somewhere in ubuntu.
<PriceChild> A few without voice are also.
<NeT_DeMoN_> oh, ok
<NeT_DeMoN_> is that what the green block is for?
<PriceChild> probably, on my client, voiced people have yellow circles
<Pici> They get plusses on mine
<jussi01> and mine has little +'s
<jussi01> heh
<NeT_DeMoN_> i use konversation
<Hobbsee> NeT_DeMoN_: shift+f1, and click on the list of names
<NeT_DeMoN_> Hobbsee: ah, ok, thanks
<NeT_DeMoN_> well, i have no more questions so i guess i'll leave
<NeT_DeMoN_> thanks for yalls help :)
<PriceChild> Have fun.
<NeT_DeMoN_> you too :)
<jussi01> could someone please explain to me what auto_bleh.pl commands /aq /arn /amb and /at do?
<Pici> PriceChild: I think wols is still in here from our discussion on swap files yesterday.
<PriceChild> jussi01, remove, remove and name ban, something, 10 minute ban
<Myrtti> mute ban
<Myrtti> I guess
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<PriceChild> thought that was /am
 * PriceChild finds the source
<PriceChild> jussi01, arn is actually remove with a notice to them
<jussi01> ok
<Hobbsee> does someone feel like doing some hacking on ubotu?
<PriceChild> i think amb is ban with a message, not sure
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> 'Provides /ak /aq /ab /abr /abrn /arn /amb /amr /at'
<PriceChild> jussi01, test it on me somewhere
<jussi01> PriceChild: please join #dib5sn
<jussi01> hmmm
<PriceChild> hmm :/
<jussi01> PriceChild: can you join again?
<PriceChild> no?
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> ok, thats just weird
<jussi01> ahh, now I think I fixed it...
<NeT_DeMoN_> im sorry to bother you all again but i have a question
<jussi01> NeT_DeMoN_: go ahead?
<NeT_DeMoN_> i left my channel, still logged in but im not the operator anymore, is there a way i can become the ower again?
<LjL> NeT_DeMoN_: that would be a question for #freenode - but anyway, did you register the channel?
<PriceChild> Is it registered? (This is more of a #freenode question, this channel deals with ubuntu irc disputes)
<NeT_DeMoN_> yes it is
<NeT_DeMoN_> ok, i will go there the
<NeT_DeMoN_> n
<LjL> then what's the problem? ask chanserv to op you
<NeT_DeMoN_> ok
<NeT_DeMoN_> thanks
<jussi01> someone please keep an eye on #k-offtopic - kroatia
<ikonia> jussi01: he's pain a pain in #ubuntu before
<jussi01> ikonia: ok... I just redirected him from #kubuntu... sigh
<jussi01> he was mildly talking piracy
<ikonia> jussi01: he normally pushes the line in general on any topic
<ikonia> not seen him in #ubuntu for a while
<jussi01> hmmm, ok
<jussi01> is there a command from here to add something to hilights? or do i need to do it manually (for irssi)
<ikonia> not sure with irssi
<ikonia>  "/?" doesn't list anything
<jussi01> hmmm, that gives me unknown command...
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> it's /help
<ikonia> silly irssi
<jussi01> heheehehe... its /hilight
<jussi01> :PP
<ikonia> ooh thats handy
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> hehe, a pain in the ubuntu.
<ikonia> Pici: that's not leet
<ikonia> it ubun2
<ikonia> ....apprantly.
 * ikonia is not down with the l33t crews
<jussi01> !1337 | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> genius
<ikonia> one of the best factoids I've seen
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> Yay the card that I sent my grandma for her birthday just arrived.
<TheSheep> nic?
<PriceChild> The card I sent from 3 1/2 hours drive away.... first week in December.
<jussi01> PriceChild: LOL... it takes that long?
<jdong> PriceChild: lol so your post service is no better than ours :)
<nalioth> jdong: it's christmas time
<jdong> PriceChild: how many US Postal Service employees does it take to screw in a light bulb? 3. 1 to put it in a box, 1 to toss it into the warehouse, and 1 to open a query as to why it has not been screwed in.
<jussi01> nalioth: so, its still on time here :P
<TheSheep> silly artifical bottleneck, come to think of it, they could spread it aover several months to make it more manageable
<TheSheep> like with birthdays
<jdong> yeah likewise, I don't mind getting presents on ANY day of the year :)
<jdong> ugh the air is so dry in here
 * nalioth sends jdong an alien egg to moisten things up....
<jdong> :D
 * PriceChild thinks it best not to ask where nalioth got that from
<PriceChild> Hey Ariel_Eran, how can I  help?
<nalioth> he is here to discuss irseeks presence in #ubuntu
<Ariel_Eran> Hi PriceChild, we would like to talk to you and the other ops here about logging the #ubuntu channels
<nalioth> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: can you not parse this site?
<Ariel_Eran> we can if you prefer that we do that, however, we prefer, if possible, to have a common infrastructure to log channels. We've spoken to Christel and she's about to announce Freenode's support for our service
<jussi01> hmmm, kroatia has just showed up in #k-ot if someone wants to keep an eye o him
<Ariel_Eran> (following adjustments to our service)
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: for the most part, #ubuntu* channels are logged already.  we have our own log bot that publishes them.
<PriceChild> several even
<PriceChild> ubuntulogbot, then the locobots
<nalioth> i suspect irseek would better utilize its resources on channels that do not have public logging (with those channels operators in agreement, of course)
<Ariel_Eran> our service will hopefully log several other important channels and we'd like to have it under one umbrella, rather than have to parse multiple source types (our service allows active browsing of the content)
<PriceChild> This is for the irseeks site right? Why do you want to duplicate content?
<Ariel_Eran> Yes, this is for IRSeek. We think that using our service, it would be easier to search through/browse the logs...
<Ariel_Eran> (our bots will have distinct names, and will be quiet the entire time)
<nalioth> asking google "pricechild site:irclogs.ubuntu.com" gets all hits on pricechild in quite a few #ubuntu channels
<PriceChild> a pretty obvious place to look if you want ubuntu help.... not the best, but more obvious than irseek
<PriceChild> tbh, I'm ridiculously unconvinced about the usefulness of these logs...
<Ariel_Eran> This query will result in very long flat text file, but we'd like to have a better approach to browsing/searching the content
<PriceChild> If I want an answer... trawling irc logs is painful :/
<ardchoille> I know I am new to ops, but may I add my input?
<Ariel_Eran> I think that in a sense you are right, and that is why we want to provide a different sort of service where the search/browse experience would be improved (and hopefully further improved down the line) so that it would be useful, rather than painful
<PriceChild> ardchoille, of course
<ardchoille> Ariel_Eran: Just speaking as a community member, I feel that the Kubuntu/Ubuntu community is doing a great job of this already and in a way that is quite easy for people to use. I have come to trust the Kubuntu/Ubuntu community and I don't even know who IRSeek is.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, like the system grepping to extract single conversations amid the chaos??
<nalioth> i don't get how your search will be more useful than googling 'enlightenment site:irclogs.ubuntu.com'
<nalioth> ardchoille: ask Uncle Google about irseek
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> irseek could work as a "fallback"
<Ariel_Eran> PriceChild: had you had a chance to use our service before it was taken down?
<Myrtti> I'm not saying I'm approving
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, no
<Myrtti> but if irseek picks up and is used by people, they're bound to ask why we're not logged there too
<Ariel_Eran> among other things, it allows easy highlighting/removing messages from a certain nick in order to allow easy browsing of conversations
<PriceChild> I'm of no opinion either way yet...
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, any eta to its return?
<Ariel_Eran> hopefully, Christel will announce her support in the upcoming days and we will bring it back shortly after
<Ariel_Eran> part of the problem is that we need to bootstrap the service and we need important channels like the #ubuntu family
<Ariel_Eran> once we have a few important channels logged, it would be easier to understand the usefulness of the service that we're hoping to provide
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: there is no reason that we cannot wait a month or two after you restart the service.  that will give folks here a chance to see how it works and if it would benefit all concerned
<PriceChild> How could irseek logging us be bad for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> So far I've only considered it to be near useless.
<ardchoille> Ariel_Eran: Will your bots be able to distinguish between private and public conversation in channels?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, pardon?
<nalioth> there are other large channels to be logged, on many networks
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: that's exactly the bootstrap issue that we're referring to, we need to be able to log important channels so that the service attract further channels
<jdong> could anything bad happen from logging just #ubuntu for IRSeeK's bootstrap?
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: true, and the #ubuntu channels are probably few of the most important ones so we're hoping to log those as a first priority by getting your support
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I feel that private conversations shouldn't be logged and open to the public. Channels like #kubuntu are fine, but pm, to me anyway, means "somewhat private" and that is taken away when it is logged to a site open to the public.
<Jack_Sparrow> Did I read right that hotplug was removed from gutsy?
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, Ubuntu definitely doesn't gain anything from you logging. And I think its the same for any other channels. You can't attract us, this is a service purely for the user.
<somerville32> Why can't they just parse the existing logs?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, you don't understand :)
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Ah, ok.
<PriceChild> ardchoille, bots are just users... they can't read pms.
<PriceChild> ardchoille, not even freenode staff can read pms...... or can they? ;)
<PriceChild> They can't.
<jdong> I mean, #ubuntu is already logged by us, it's not gonna hurt us in any way if #ubuntu is logged by IRSeek.
<PriceChild> But can they really?!</boosh>
<jdong> I do think the logbot should be clearly distinguishable though and NOT under a tor connection
<Ariel_Eran> somerville32: we can do that too, but it's better from our perspective to have a single source for our content rather than monitor multiple types of sources. It's easier and more reliable.
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, do your logs show join/part/mode changes?
 * PriceChild still hasn't had a reply from rt about that.
<somerville32> Ariel_Eran, Why not just use the logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com - all channels of interested are logged there
<Ariel_Eran> jdong: sure, we understand that now. That is part of what we've spoken to Christel about, and we're going to apply that in our new implementation.
<jdong> somerville32: that has already been answered
<Ariel_Eran> pricechild: nope
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, grr :)
<jdong> somerville32: they would like one centralized source input for logs and not a million parsers for each project that has a log site
<somerville32> jdong, Okay. I didn't understand the scope.
<PriceChild> I don't see much benefit to this for "the user" or irseek, but also no bad side effects on Ubuntu.
<jdong> I don't have any authority on this issue of course, but as a bystander and member of the community I don't see a major problem with allowing IRSeek to log one #ubuntu channel for now until we understand more about the service
<ardchoille> Hmm.. christel seemed to be against irseek in the past. I wonder what made her change her mind.
 * PriceChild wonders if LjL or elkbuntu are awake
<PriceChild> ardchoille, no permission was asked
<ardchoille> Ah
<PriceChild> ardchoille, they just appeared, tor'd, and logged.
<jdong> ardchoille: the bots came on under generic nicks and tor masks
<jdong> ardchoille: it was quite subversive the way it was done
<nalioth> ardchoille: read the news that Uncle Google showed you
<ardchoille> ok
<jdong> PriceChild: as far as end benefits, I think IRSeek might provided a cooler/more interactive log browsing interface than what we currently provide
<jdong> PriceChild: at any rate neither of us has seen the service before.... so this is all speculation :)
<Ariel_Eran> ardchoille: we've spoken to Christel several times after we had taken the service down and she sees a lot of benefits to the user as long as we follow the rules that we've discussed, such as using easily identifiable bot names, opt-in, etc...
<nalioth> jdong: i _have_ seen the service.
<ardchoille> Understood
<nalioth> Ariel_Eran: i still do not see why you'd want to replicate what is already done.  i think your service and resources might be appreciated more by the smaller or less irc savvy projects
<Ariel_Eran> we better understand the concerns at this point and that is also the reason we have decided to take the site so quickly after people responded to it
<somerville32> nalioth, I'm getting spammed :(
<somerville32> [14:34] <BaBY`25`> Gelll msn yalnýzca sen gel ekle caným ||| melisa_sude28@hot
<jdong> nalioth: regardless of whether or not we see value in the service, is there any reason why having #ubuntu logged by someone else is a problem?
<PriceChild> gah not again
<PriceChild> somerville32, how long was that ago?
<somerville32> Just now
<somerville32> I got one earlier too
<jdong> nalioth: I do, however, see the value in a centralized IRC logging engine... I mean it's like saying Google shouldn't index my site because I have a search engine feature built in to it.
<Ariel_Eran> nalioth: we are trying to improve the current search/browse experience by providing additional features, providing a more interactive approach to reading the logs. We think that both IRC and non-IRC users will find these logs much more accessible. We hope that the site will provide a centralized source for many IRC logs
<Ariel_Eran> jdong: :)
<PriceChild> Eyes on #ubuntu please... they're back, being d-lined. I set a ban on most common username.
<PriceChild> nalioth, there are still a few left... with n=sobetch
<nixternal> Gelll msn yalnýzca sen gel ekle caným ||| melisa_sude28@hot
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, There are 4 "leaders" to ubuntu-irc and currently only two are present. Would it be ok if you came back tomorrow after they, and other ops have had time to weigh in? (Many timezones)
<nixternal> anyone know what that says?
<Gary> this has been going on since 10am ish, ouch
<nixternal> SeKeR^^ is pm'ing that stuff
<Ariel_Eran> PriceChild: sure, when would be a good time?
<nixternal> thanks whoever klined him
<nixternal> hehe
<PriceChild> nixternal, the guy is banned so can't disrupt the channel, not sure whether to remove them all or not.
<nixternal> he just got klined
<nixternal> that is ownage, god I love this country
<nixternal> IRC country that is!
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, whenever is good for you, probably 24 plus a couple of hours from now is good?
<Ariel_Eran> Is there any chance they'll be online a few hours from now?
<PriceChild> Probably. I think we would appreciate a day at least though to get everyone's thoughts on the matter.
<ardchoille> I just got spammed from caIvin  n=Guest597@88.226.31.247
<PriceChild> I think most just left....
<Ariel_Eran> PriceChild: Ok, I'll do my best to log in tomorrow night (that is ~24 hours from now)
<PriceChild> maybe not with that d-line
<PriceChild> Thanks Ariel_Eran.
<Ariel_Eran> I must leave now, Thanks for your time.
<PriceChild> Right I'm off climbing.
<tomaw> 121
<LjL> [20:21:39] <SeTam> Baksana Evde Yalnýzým Webcamda ne Gostercem Ekle msn Ye ||| sudenaz_camda_sx@hot
<Pici> I dont even know what language that is
<nalioth> LjL: timestamp?
<tonyyarusso> Turkish?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: we're on 'em
<LjL> nalioth: 19:21:39 UTC
<Pici> User's host is in turkey... which doesnt necessarily mean anything.
<LjL> nalioth: they're not stupid. they target ljl-temp (they did the same yesterday, or the day before, or what it was), but never ljl
<nalioth> LjL: i'm seeing that
<LjL> possibly they /cs access list and ignore those
<LjL> ljl-temp is also identified as ubuntu/member/ljl, so i guess they go by nickname
<LjL> and we do have nicknames in our access list
<Pici> LjL: I was getting them yesterday... and I'm on the access list
<LjL> Pici: *shrug*... might be chance. today ljl-temp got two of them. but the other day it got 4... and ljl got none
<crdlb> 14:30 <banu19> Baksana Evde Yalnýzým Webcamda ne Gostercem Ekle msn Ye ||| sudenaz_camda_sx@hot
<Pici> You know.. if I wanted to look at their webcamdas, I'm not sure how I'd do that with that address.
<nixternal> [   banu19] Baksana Evde Yalnýzým Webcamda ne Gostercem Ekle msn Ye ||| sudenaz_camda_sx@hot
<nixternal> lovely, another one
<Pici> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<Pici> Hey, atoponce was just asking about your recent blog post about Kubuntu
<nixternal> yes
<Pici> Just to clarify, Kubuntu will not be LTS, but Ubuntu will, right?
<nixternal> correct
<tonyyarusso> wait, what?
 * tonyyarusso hits the planet
<Pici> tonyyarusso: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.20/kubuntu-804-featuring-kde-4/
<atoponce> nixternal: see all the commotion you caused now with your post? :)
<tonyyarusso> So Kubuntu has to wait another two years for an LTS?
<atoponce> way to go
<atoponce> i thought canonical backed kubuntu. i guess not?
<nixternal> they never have, but I won't get into that
<tonyyarusso> Does that mean that Kubuntu 6.06 users will be completely out of luck?  (As I'm assuming we won't have another LTS before June of '09)
<Pici> perhaps we should move this into +1
<atoponce> heh. and i just pointed nalioth to here from +1 :)
<tonyyarusso> How'd it get to be 2 already....  /me runs out to attempt that awful ordeal commonly known as "Christmas shopping"
 * nalioth hands tonyyarusso knee and elbow pads
<somerville32> LTS doesn't really make a different for me anyhow. I certainly did use dapper long than I had to :P
<somerville32> but you should know that if Ubuntu is LTS, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc. are inherently LTS too
<Pici> somerville32: we're in +1 now ;)
<somerville32> #ubuntu+1 ?
<tonyyarusso> ya
<somerville32> *didn't
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: You seem to actually be happy about this.  Care to /j #ubuntu+1 and explain why this is a good thing?
<Pici> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 20 2007, 20:02:41 - Next meeting: MOTU meeting in 15 hours 57 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso: One year I dressed like a hobo.. people cleared the isles trying to get away from me...  Just a ratty old jacket and some dirt on my sneekers...
<tonyyarusso> lol, that's a great idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone called security..  I flashed em my gold card and ID.. they laughed and left me alone
<Jack_Sparrow> It was the best $5 I ever spent in a thrift store.. and sorry for the ot......
<Jack_Sparrow> [12:27] <elektronik123> ROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTERROUTER
<jdong> looks like Steve Ballmer's Cisco job application.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jussi01> do we really need the last part of that?
<jussi01> I mean really, only ops have access to add factoids...
<LjL> jussi01: not really, people can still "add" them and they get forwarded to here
<LjL> and we get quite a few garbage spit out
<jussi01> LjL: perhaps we need to reword it or something?
<jussi01> LjL: yeah, I cant remember how many times I have seen !foo is bar
<jussi01> sigh
<LjL> jussi01, even the wiki page i think still says you can "add" factoids. it's true from the user's point of view - it's just a moderated system of adding
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> I suppose.
<fukizzat> #list
<jussi01> fukizzat: can we help you?
<LjL> jussi01: by telling him how to change an ident
<jussi01> LjL: heh..
<Myrtti> fukizzat: change your ident
<Myrtti> ;-D
<Gary> or change your ident or else :p
<Myrtti> or I'll...
<Myrtti> poke you with a pink fluffy pen!
<mneptok> tinkle in your Pepsi!
<Gary> oww, can I have that Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> MINE! NOT YOURS!
<Myrtti> *hrmp*
<mneptok> fukizzat: is there something you wanted?
<LjL> now
<LjL> now *this* is weird
<LjL> i'm seeing... UFO. 5 of them. christmas joke by someone who can send air balloons? :|
<mneptok> LjL: maybe the horse-sized pills are kicking in
<Gary> thats a big pill
<LjL> mneptok: no, and i can tell a plane from a weird object
<Gary> aliens, arghh
<LjL> well i can be hardly the only one who's seen those, i guess i'll know in due time.
<mneptok> TRIPODS!
<mneptok> R U N !
<Gary> LjL, not been to a work xmas party?
<Gary> or the bar?
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  you got one of those new ipods?
 * effie_jayx hides
<effie_jayx> the attack of the killer DRM filled ipods...
<mneptok> effie_jayx: no, the implant and monitoring appartus scared me off
<mneptok> "Now Playing: Fields Of The Nephilim - Blue Water   :::  Body Temperature Normal - Next Bowel Movement 20m37s"
<Gary> mneptok, haha
<LjL> Gary: no >:
<LjL> dad reminded me it's winter solstice tonight
<LjL> so, the easy explanation is someone being bored by fireworks and inventing something wittier
<Gary> helium filled glowy things?
<LjL> or something like that, yeah
<nalioth> stdin: people ask quite often
<stdin> nalioth: doing it in a channel full of staff requires a "special" kind of thought process
<nalioth> no, just a troll doing what they do
<BloodElf> Sorry :P
<ompaul> BloodElf, not smart really
<ompaul> going to give it a miss if I let you back in?
<ompaul> guess not
<BloodElf> ?
<BloodElf> No
<BloodElf> Ill be good
<BloodElf> ompaul?
<ompaul> done
<ompaul> part here and join #ubuntu
<BloodElf> Um?
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: I need some help in channel
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, was that it?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ompaul> BloodElf, I thought I had removed it
<ompaul> just a sec
<ompaul> BloodElf, done
<BloodElf> thanks.
<PriceChild> hate typing after climbing
<PriceChild> took half a dozen attempts at my username/password
<Gary> haha
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Lead or belay?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, indoor, so both and bouldering
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Gary> PriceChild, you should try concentrating when all you can hear is "have you seen the way to amarillo" playing from the party downstairs
<PriceChild> Gary, oh that'd be crazy
<Gary> and now it is "just twist again, like we did last summer"
<mneptok> let's twist again, like we did last year
<mneptok> remember when things were really hummin'?
<mneptok> let's twist again, omg lulz ph33r.
 * Pici is scared.. more than usual
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WfoccRna6I
<Gary> dancing queen now, I think I'm gonna jump out the window
<Jack_Sparrow> pici  you here.. ubuntu needs you
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-21
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks..
<Pici> PriceChild: :D
<LjL> have the turkish bots stopped? i didn't get a single hit
<tonyyarusso> I don't have any in the last few hours myself
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (cowlikk)
<Jack_Sparrow> [18:43] <cowlikk> you guys all fucking suck dick . haha have a nice day
<Jack_Sparrow> [18:43] [Whois] cowlikk is n=cowlikk@host-69-146-57-31.csp-wy.client.bresnan.net (purple)
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: we don't need that in here  :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Np...  I called ops
<nalioth> we saw it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ok...
<ardchoille> He came into #kubuntu saying they wouldn't help him in #ubuntu. Now I know why
<cowlikk> hello i was foolish and i am needing to be unbanned can someone help me with thi
<cowlikk> :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> You were beyone foolish.. you were downright rude...
<cowlikk> i know i got carried away
<cowlikk> i just dont understand why caps are so offensive
<cowlikk> so i guess no one here can help?
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll see if pici wants to review this.
<Pici> cowlikk: Let me take a look at the logs, hold on.
<Jack_Sparrow> 18:44:11
<cowlikk> they arent pretty
<cowlikk> sorry
<ardchoille> I think there is more to it than the caps
<Jack_Sparrow> 18:43 actually
<cowlikk> how is everyone no what is going on already
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, in your TZ ;)
<cowlikk> i dont know what that means
<cowlikk> i have only had linux since about 11pm last night
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> I can paste it but you wont like it
<cowlikk> now i screwed up bigtime cause i cant get help cause i was a @ss hole
<somerville32> cowlikk, There are other channels you can get help in
<cowlikk> if only i new where
<cowlikk> i tried some
<Jack_Sparrow> no0tic: I need to get some sleep.. see you in the morning
<cowlikk> still no go
<somerville32> !irc | cowlikk
<ubotu> cowlikk: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici.. goodnight...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: later
<cowlikk> .....
<cowlikk> am i still banned
<nalioth> cowlikk: and you're likely to stay that way for at least a few more hours
<cowlikk> so come back when
<cowlikk> now can i get unbanned
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti>  
<Pici> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> shower -->
<Pici> My shower is that way... how'd you guess?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Myrtti doesn't guess.
<Myrtti> I *know*
<tonyyarusso> Pici will never take a shower in peace again :P
 * Pici is frightened
<tonyyarusso> is it a bad thing if my first flickr post is kinda gross?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: not again!
<tonyyarusso> what?
<tonyyarusso> hmm, I thought F-Spot was the default photo handler now.  Guess not.
<nalioth> thought we talked about you being gross :P
 * kitofhawaii smacks forehead
<elkbuntu> what is he up to now?
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: What is required if one wishes to become a member of the community council?
<kitofhawaii> oh he was fine :) but i caught the perfect moment to start talking to him about things, told him i was really concerned about his relationship with you guys, and the mutual mistrust, and that it was going to impede things for the team...he asked what to i mean...and the funniest thing happened
<kitofhawaii> the power went out =))
<ardchoille> lol
<kitofhawaii> not only did it go out, it went out twice in about three seconds. enough to brick my wireless router :-))
<kitofhawaii> please tell me there's no channel op command to do that =)) /kickbanbrickrouterwithpoweroutage? :)
<elkbuntu> kitofhawaii, not that i know of, or i'd use it occasionally :Þ
<ardchoille> hehe
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, you mean become an ubuntu member?
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: So all ubuntu members are also members of the community council?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, no, members are recognised participants of the community, the community council, a very small select group of people, decide who becomes a member
<ardchoille> Ok, that's what I wanted to know.
<elkbuntu> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ardchoille> aha
<Myrtti> /me still isn't sure should she apply
<PriceChild> On tv, they are beat-boxing "silent night"...
<ardchoille> PriceChild: That's blasphemy
<PriceChild> Its worse than (c)rap.
<ardchoille> hehe
<elkbuntu> so it's rap(e) then?
<ardchoille> hahaha
<PriceChild> Never heard or rap with the silent c?
<PriceChild> And rape isn't funny. (shut up jdong)
<white_eagle> hello, please take the ban off me at #ubuntu, I haven't done anything so bad to punish me for 1 day
<white_eagle> huh?
<white_eagle> hello
<white_eagle> anyone
<white_eagle> operators
<white_eagle> none?
<Gary> this behaviour might not be helping with the lifting of any ban
<white_eagle> but what should I do
<white_eagle> I didn't spam, I just told that Linux isn't an OS, that it is an kernel, and because of the "argument" that followed they banned me
<white_eagle> a kernel*
<PriceChild> white_eagle, please be patient.... let me read up.
<PriceChild> white_eagle, I see you were given quite a bit of warning that your discussion was offtopic?
<white_eagle> ........I just said that
<white_eagle> and then again
<PriceChild> #ubuntu has over a thousand users... and can be very very hectic. Offtopic discussion can make giving support very hard.
<white_eagle> and nothing else
<PriceChild> no you didn't
<white_eagle> well what did I say
<white_eagle> ...
<PriceChild> You said that line.... !offtopic and !topic were called, you said it again
<white_eagle> see, I told that 2 times
<PriceChild> you continued offtopic talk
<white_eagle> 2 TIMES
<PriceChild> You were warned again.
<white_eagle> ah, nevermind
<white_eagle> don't want to get another ban
<PriceChild> and then you took pride a little..
<PriceChild> and then you were removed and banned
<white_eagle> ah, and the others who joined the disc.
<white_eagle> what about the
<white_eagle> them*
<Myrtti> that's totally irrelevant to your case
<Myrtti> you are responsible for your own actions
<Myrtti> they are for their own
<Myrtti> if it was you who started it, then the responsibility is bigger for you
<PriceChild> 1. You're the one that started it. 2. How others behave is no excuse for your own actions. 3. How others are treated has nothing to do with you.
<white_eagle> and they don't have the lightest responsibility
<white_eagle> right?
<Myrtti> white_eagle: who said that?
<Myrtti> I didn't
<white_eagle> ah, eitherways just moving to fedora
<white_eagle> bye
<Myrtti> lol
<somerville32> And who said that people don't choose their distro based on the people who use it? :P
<PriceChild> quick Myrtti pm him back to invite him back with full apologies.... we didn't mean to go as far as to drive ALL HIS VALUABLE CONTRIBUTIONS towards fedora.
<Myrtti> who cares ;-)
<Myrtti> they all go upstream anyway, right ;-)
<somerville32> In a perfect world :(
<somerville32> But trust me, we don't live in a perfect world
<PriceChild> would've let him back in probably
<Myrtti> you pm him
<PriceChild> lol no :)
<somerville32> just unban him? :S
<PriceChild> pfft no
<somerville32> pfft. pfft.
<Myrtti> pppfffffftttt
<Myrtti> *HUGS*
 * elkbuntu waits for the esr-like email
 * somerville32 declares it past his bed time
<somerville32> @now atlantic
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Atlantic: December 21 2007, 05:41:31 - Next meeting: MOTU meeting in 2 hours 18 minutes
<somerville32> oh crap :/
 * somerville32 sets the alarm for 8am
 * PriceChild watches him set the alarm
 * elkbuntu watches PriceChild watch somerville32 set the alarm
 * PriceChild watches elky watch me
 * elkbuntu watches pricechild watching her
 * somerville32 goes to slee^H^H^H^H nap
 * PriceChild watches him to go sleep
<elkbuntu> yeah, lets all watch somerville32 sleep
 * somerville32 closes the curtain on his monitor
<elkbuntu> aww, he led us on :(
<white_eagle> sorry for before
<white_eagle> i was irritated
<ubotu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu (botattack)
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: vgafb is vga= framebuffer modes can be found at http://marzenada.blogspot.com/2006/08/kernel-vga-parameters.html
<Mez> !vgafb is vga= framebuffer modes can be found at http://marzenada.blogspot.com/2006/08/kernel-vga-parameters.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Pici> !fb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Pici> Hrmm... I think that !vgafb is only going to confuse people.
<Pici> Plus its already in the !framebuffer factoid.
<Pici> !fb is <alias> framebuffer
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !no framebuffer is <reply> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !no vgafb is <alias> framebuffer
<ubotu> _ruben called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> SparX_: Let me just bring up my logs again
<SparX_> ok
<SparX_> but i was just testing the flood bot...
<Pici> um.
<SparX_> i consider i should be kicked first
<Pici> Can I ask why you thought they needed testing?
<SparX_> not immediatly banner
<SparX_> *banned
<SparX_> cos on some channels it doesnt work
 * SparX_ is sorry.
<Pici> So.. you thought that instead of talking to an op about it, you'd just flood the channel and think that you'd just get away with it?
<SparX_> no
<SparX_> i thought i would be kicked first
<Pici> The bot didnt kick you, I did.
<SparX_> you banned me
<SparX_> not kicked
<Pici> Yes, correct.
<SparX_> i promise it wont happen again
 * SparX_ is telling the truth.
<Pici> See it from my side: You joined the channel, said nothing. Then 5 seconds later you tart spamming 1 blank line a second
<Pici> s/tart/start
<SparX_> well...
<SparX_> anyway, if you will accept my apology do it, if you will not, then dont
<Pici> SparX_: I can't in good conscience remove the ban at this time.
<SparX_> whatever
 * Hobbsee suspects people with such intelligence, or lack of it, should not be on irc anyway.
 * SparX_ thinks Hobbsee is the only person here with lack of intelligence.
 * no0tic thinks SparX_ has gained a time extended ban
 * SparX_ says: "i dont care."
<Pici> SparX_: If you have no further business here, we ask that you kindly depart.
<Pici> well
<Pici> I don't even have words for that.
<LjL> ok, let me point out that "testing the floodbots" is something that would always get you a very long ban.
<no0tic> try spamming a blank line avery 5 seconds
<no0tic> *every
<no0tic> hi LjL, good twilight
<LjL> when i wrote them, i certainly didn't intend them to be an original new excuse for spamming and then having an excuse for it
<LjL> no0tic: nah... 'tis morning
<Hobbsee> wow...
<Hobbsee> i wish id' stayed around.  could have kickbanned him from here myself.
<Pici> The only reason I can think of for testing the floodbots would be to know how to tune your bot attacks
<Hobbsee> Pici: make sure you comment him in the bantracker, please.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Will do.
<Hobbsee> Pici: comments such as "hobbsee thinks him a brainless git" are quite appropriate :P
 * MenZa snickers.
<LjL> Pici: that's one reason, another reason is to just annoy the channel and then saying "hey, i was trying to help you testing them!"
 * Hobbsee just hopes that it *never* becomes publically accessable again
 * Pici thinks that Mez needs to fix his ban scripts
<Pici> Hes setting nick, ident and realname bans... :/  Good if you dont want someone coming back ever, but not really needed.
<LjL> yeah, the banlist is already bordering on full
<LjL> and one needs to be careful, because some idents/realnames can be pretty generic and catch a lot of folks
<Pici> Right... like chatzilla's
 * tonyyarusso hides
<tonyyarusso> that never happened, of course
<LjL> meh, we all do mistakes like that once in a while, doing it consistently as a standard way of banning is another matter though
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: Knock knock
<LjL> knock knock jokes are banned
<Jack_Sparrow> Want a joke.. was looking to see if he was around
<Jack_Sparrow> wasnt
<Pici> I thought ikonia was a girl for a while <.<
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning pici
<Pici> Morning
<LjL> Pici: seems if you stay in #u-o for a while, you end up thinking people are girls for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> I think he asked about the game Sudoku, I wrote two versions, and I checked and both run under wine
<LjL> i wrote a version for epoc32 :P
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: you called
<ikonia> Pici: I have good legs ;)
<Pici> ikonia: hah
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi ikonia...  Were you the one that asked about the game Sudoku
<ikonia> not me
<ikonia> I'm not clever enough for sudoku
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry then.... Whoever it was will need to find me again.. sorry for the ot
<ikonia> must dash. Time for more xray fun
<Jack_Sparrow> take care of that toe
<Hobbsee> yay, sudoku!
<Jack_Sparrow> I wrote two cool version for ugh windows..
<Jack_Sparrow> both run under wine.. to my surprise
<jdong> 10:27 < sexypatty> wet pussy needs direction to cum, not here to play games if  you want to make me cum its just $5 for 24hrs and I will do  anything you want to see baby....
<jdong> in #ubuntuforums, just kickbanned him/her
<jdong> dunno if staffers want to take more action
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmorena was trying to pull users into pvt chat to give them help, I joined to see what he was up to and he is giving bad advice...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Log?
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt terrible advice, I asked him about flash...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: well, what was the advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry trying to paste it over.. but mostly add-remove and stuff that wont work...   then install manually.. he insists it will work with opera and other browsers
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Minataku said: ubotu: !irda is way too old to be of any use
<Pici> ...
<LjL> and what's more he wasn't even kidding.
<Pici> go go gaget ban spam
<LjL> Pici: like finding the banlist full?
<Pici> gizmoarena: Howdy, how can we help you today?
<gizmoarena> hi pici
<gizmoarena> im here to support you guys
<LjL> rrright
<Seeker`> that was...interesting
<LjL> *!billgates@*
<LjL> ^ i don't know who set this, but bans like this are useless
<LjL> to ban an ident, +b *!?=ident@*
<Amaranth> that always trips me up
<Amaranth> but i didn't set that one :P
<Pici> Bantracker says its m-ez
<Pici> also  *!gog123@*
<LjL> please everyone, when you have some time check your old bans and remove some. good servers to connect from are zelazny and simmons, which currently show the correct banner nicknames for bans since August
<Pici> I usually just search on the bantracker for my name
<Pici> But yes
<LjL> wow, client just froze solid
<LjL> elporro: please change your ident to join #ubuntu
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpatrick> elporro is also a bad nick
<Pici> is it?
<Pici> Didnt someone come in here before I recycled irc? i asked them if they needed help.
 * Pici needs a bad advice hammer
<no_name> it;s not really a bad name
<jpatrick> it means the...like, a bad kind of cigarret in spanish
<Gary> yeah, but they left Pici
<nalioth> no_name: not your nick, your ident
<no_name> it depends on the country of latin america
<Pici> Gary: Didnt ask anything?
<Gary> nope
<Pici> Oh well.
<Gary> well gizmoarena> im here to support you guys
<Gary> the left
<no_name> it can also mean a big stick like a club
<Gary> then...
<Pici> Odd.
<Pici> no_name: Do you understand what we mean by your ident?
<no_name> not really
<LjL> no_name: well, it's the one that says "fuck".
<jpatrick> the n=fuck
<no_name> ohh
<no_name> what about now?
<nalioth> blah
<Pici> You should be able to join #ubuntu now
<no_name> I don't really know why Mirc asks for email
<no_name> that's why I never take those fields seriously
<Pici> Sigh.. someone was walking someone else through installing a suse package on Ubuntu in #u.
<LjL> no_name: type /whois no_name
<LjL> that's how you present yourself to other IRC users
<LjL> Pici: the webcam thing?
<Pici> LjL: The snack thing.
<Pici> I'm not sure what it was for, I just saw the link to a rpm package on suse's site.
<Gary> Pici, did you just write a blank like into #freenode ?  or are my fonts messed up?
<LjL> he wrote some character
<Pici> Gary: I was trying some ascii code, its probably some non-printable control character
<LjL> otoh someone definitely pasted blank lines *again* into #ubuntu
<Pici> vishal?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> must be the blank-line-flood day today
<LjL> being harsh on phusion.
<LjL> i still believe he's a troll.
<ompaul> speaks to something
<ompaul> :)
<FrancoGG> hi. lexou in #ubuntu spammed me once, in a pm
<nalioth> thanks FrancoGG
<FrancoGG> ty
<nixternal> 12:29:06 [     fueI] eeekleee msn kimseye Soyleme Caným ||| funda_esk25
<nixternal> nalioth: ^^ get that prick..that ip has been messaging for the past couple of days that crap
<nalioth> nixternal: got an ip?
<nixternal> 88.231.93.9
<nixternal> he isn't the only one, they have been coming in #ubuntu all week long doing this
<nixternal> you rock :)
<nalioth> nixternal: we know.
<nalioth> we're trying to get a pattern on them
<nalioth> so we can keep them from connecting
<nixternal> hrmm, haven't been paying much attention to the IP addresses
<nalioth> i just didn't understand the nick you pasted
<sysdef> we (the #ubuntu-de* ops) want the lost channel #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt back for a forward to the new offtopic channel. who is the holder of the #ubuntu-* namespace? (aka the group contact)
<nalioth> you are talking to them
<sysdef> nalioth: heh, that's why i joined here ;D
<sysdef> that is needed to rescue(?) the channel?
<Pici> Tor still banned in #ubuntu/freenode?
<sysdef> we started a new channel because the channel #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt was lost to spammers. now we use a moderated offtopic channel since more than a half year and need a forward to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nalioth> Pici: tor is always banned in #ubuntu*
<Pici> nalioth: What about users asking about tor? installing it?
<nalioth> Pici: what about it? it is included in Ubuntu
<jussi01> !tor
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> #tor exists
<sysdef> the group contact can come down to #ubuntu-de-op and meet us because i set +I *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<sysdef> thanks for your help :)
 * tomaw wonders what LjL is doing
 * jussi01 is getting annoyed that it is almost impossible to use a n800 withirssi as there is no alt key
<LjL> tomaw: doing nothing... my connection was acting up, i suppose.
<tomaw> Your quite reason was Excess Flood, so it's probably something other than your connection
<LjL> tomaw: you say excess flood? but i've, uhm, some other clones connected. they're *all* doing that.
<Pici> stop cloning around
<LjL> Pici: meh, i'm just being a turk trap
<LjL> and anyway, i'm pretty sure it's not the excessive amount of clones causing this
<tomaw> Excess Flood means your connection is sending too much data to the server too quickly
<tomaw> If could be your large number of channels and a less than perfect client
<tomaw> s/f/t/
<LjL> tomaw, i'm in a large number of channels, but no CTCP requests were sent, and my client doesn't send anything else unless i tell it to
<LjL> also, the other clones i have connected are just in #ubuntu
<LjL> (well, were, now they disconnected because they'd lost their nickname)
<LjL> hey hey we're having exploit attempts... well concealed ones
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<LjL> gah
<Jordan_U> Just making sure that someone noticed what just happened in #ubuntu
<Pici> Jordan_U: no, we're just twiddling our thumbs in here
<Pici> :p
<LjL-Mobile> see, i didn't even excess flood *now*
<LjL-Mobile> (although the client is still trying to send ctcp replies)
<Pici> why +mi ?
<Pici> oh, you turned it off
<LjL-Mobile> Pici: because +rR wasn't enough. yeah, i turned it off after LjL turned it on - LjL tried to turn it on some 5 minutes ago... but it only went through now :)
<LjL-Mobile> LjL was and is kind of busy replying to those CTCP
<Pici> oh
 * LjL-Mobile on the other hand has mode +C set
<Pici> okay.
<Pici> I thought LjL-Mobile wasn't LjL for a second there.
<PriceChild> Did they finally manage to cause some trouble?
<LjL-Mobile> PriceChild, you're surprised? today they were "testing the floodbots".
<Pici> ugh, don't remind me.
<PriceChild> Same guys as the ones being D-lined the past few days?
<LjL-Mobile> PriceChild: no, those are just the turks
<Pici> These appear to be comcast bots, the other ones were turkish
<LjL-Mobile> spammy, but mostly harmless
<LjL> -r
<Pici> arr
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh// is the correct pronuncuatuion
<LjL> we lost at least some 60-70 users anyway for the record
<LjL> (which does at least about match the amount of people in -unregged)
<somerville32> Alas, Deploy the search parties
<LjL> one thing, did floodbot1 and floodbot3 also disconnect when i kept disconnecting with excess flood earlier?
<Pici> LjL: Doesnt look like it
<LjL> Pici: weird, all my actual clients were disconnected :|
<LjL> Pici: see -unregged?
<LjL> it's possible that some server is desynced. like last time.
<LjL> although i doubt i will obtain from steel_lady the information i need *rolls eyes*
<LjL> Pici, are you on xchat? if so, please tell steel_lady how to do a whois on herself...
<Pici> LjL: irssi here.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> thor: Greetings, how can we help you?
<tritium> Good call, LjL
 * Pici makes sure that this is indeed -ops
<thor> just saw the reference to this channel in #ubuntu and thought I would see what it is all about. Was actually waiting for the referred individual to show up and see how you handled it <smile>
<LjL> thor: i doubt he'll join.
<thor> well....I am fair to meddling with linux, but relatively new to irc....never messed with it til I started showing up to help the new kids
<thor> I'll leave the godly chat to the gods and return to the unwashed masses <smile>
<mneptok> grrr
<nixternal> 16:37:38 [ kaskado__]   /msg SiLENT-021 XDCC SEND #1
<LjL> egoelf is a complete idiot
<nixternal> #kubuntu - does this guy think he is getting warez or what? :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> ask him if he has the season 3 finale of The Office US
<jdong> (kidding :D)
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> maybe SiLENT-021 does
<nixternal> man, that XDCC crap so brings back the 90s
<LjL> pricechild: communist!
<LjL> you've given up your capitals.
<pricechild> Wha wha?!
<LjL> sorry that was bad.
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Pici> boo
<Pici> you're certantly no ompaul
<LjL> i wouldn't dare try :o)
<Pici> So, what happened with elfboy or whatever his name was?
<Pici> I was cycling
<LjL> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49224/
<Pici> LjL: he definitly is a complete idiot
<LjL> they get on my nerves so much though, when we get an attack and then, while i think i've just finally finished dealing with it, they "attack" ops like that
<LjL> as the other one too
<LjL> Pici: the "i know what i'm doing, trust me" one. "could you do it all in one command"?!?!
<LjL> i'm trying to understand what the hell is going on with servers seemingly desynced
<ardchoille> LjL: Remember, growing old is compulsory, growing up is optional.. and some folks have opted out. Nothing you can do, it's not about you, it's about them.
<LjL> and people bitch at me for doing two +o commands and four -rR?!
<Pici> People have such nerve..
<LjL> i'd like to be able to hit their head against a cactus repeatedly. honest.
<Pici> +1
<LjL> ardchoille: yes, i usually laugh about such things. but after an attack since i'm already kind of irritable, i lose my temper
 * LjL should just realize most of those people are probably *related* to the attack in the first place, and do it on purpose
<ompaul> LjL, the spikes should be hard or soft?
<ardchoille> LjL: It's ok, you're doing your best.. and that's all that anyone can ask of you. I, for one, appreciate you and I'm sure I'm not alone.
 * Gary passes LjL a nice hot mug of hot chocolate
<Pici> Its the 1 user that can ruin it, while the other 900 people in the channel are saying thanks (thankfully not out loud)
<ardchoille> Pici: Yeah
 * LjL did fine with a cigarette, but thank you gary
<LjL> Pici: yeah that's true pici, i wouldn't like to see all 1000 of them saying thanks, although sometimes a percentage do =)
<LjL> ompaul: uhm... soft, but only because i've calmed down a bit now
<LjL> ok so... now let's see if i can patch the bots so that they can find new ways to get around them.
<Pici> Did we not detect the mass join?
<LjL> Pici: there was no mass join, i think (although i should check the logs). it wasn't very many of them, but they sent many CTCP - and they were registered.
<Pici> hmm.
<LjL> Pici: the bots did detect a CTCP flood (and then *maybe* they detected a mass join, i don't know, because they don't report *further* attacks after one was just done)
<LjL> Pici: then they set +rR, but that did very little to them, since they were registered. then they started banning them, but they were too slow at it, and about 70 people still managed to excess flood
<LjL> Pici: but the most interesting thing happened *before* the CTCP attack. there were a couple of DCC exploits
<Pici> LjL: I still saw a bunch of people in unregged get k-lined
<LjL> although i doubt anyone even noticed
<LjL> Pici: well, maybe some weren't registered. some certainly were, or they wouldn't have been able to keep CTCPing...
<LjL> Pici: did you notice the dcc exploits?
<Pici> LjL: I didn;t
<LjL> [Fri Dec 21 2007] [22:43:11] Part       igcynpiu has left this channel ("DCC CHAT startkeylogger").
<LjL> [Fri Dec 21 2007] [22:43:13] Part       imrfbxpftlbd has left this channel ("DCC CHAT startkeylogger").
<LjL> [Fri Dec 21 2007] [22:44:22] Part       igcynpiu has left this channel ("DCC CHAT startkeylogger").
<LjL> only kind of exploit the bots cannot detect.
<Pici> Dont scare me like that
<LjL> (well, they will in about 10 minutes, but)
<Pici> odd
<LjL> the bots really didn't behave that bad.
<LjL> it was the attack that was good.
<LjL> the first +rR was set way too late, though
 * Pici needs to look at his logs
<LjL> Pici: hold on, i'll get you something better
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-22
<LjL> stdin: note that ubotwo doesn't have all the abilities ubotu has, though. bugsnarfer doesn't work, !info doesn't work (though !find does work, i'm not sure why !info doesn't but i haven't investigated)
<Invert314> ah crap
<Invert314> i did it again
<stdin> LjL: yeah, I've found !info and !find to be strange things to get working. but there is packages.u.c for that
<LjL> Invert314: afraid you did yea
<Invert314> i just changed my quit message
<Invert314> see?
<Invert314> i'll demonstrate:
<LjL> stdin: that's true, my older hack told people "package searching is not available, try p.u.c instead", but i deleted my hacked version by mistake some time ago
<LjL> rm *is* evil
<LjL> Invert314:  ok, i'll unban you, but please don't let it happen a third time
<Invert314> i promise it won't happen again
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, redd0t said: ubotu: if you look he is downloading linux distros
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, nixternal said: !kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> damnit, can I please get my bot editing power back...hobbsee isn't around, so quick :)
<elkbuntu_> !kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, elkbuntu_ said: !kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<elkbuntu_> eh?
<elkbuntu> !kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> there we go
<nixternal> !kubuntu-bugs
<ubotu> kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> why thank you
<nixternal> I hate searching for that link :)
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, nixternal said: !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply> Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> I HATE YOU BOT!
<cowlikk> hello i was wondering if i can get unbanned
<nalioth> have you read the Code of Conduct and the guidelines, cowlikk ?
<cowlikk> yes i have since read the code of conduct
<cowlikk> i was just being rude and am soory for what i said
<nalioth> then rejoin #ubuntu and take care  :)
<cowlikk> thank you very much i will be much more considerate next time
<nalioth> it doesn't cost anything  ;)
<cowlikk> why am i banned from #kubuntu still?
<cowlikk> oh workin now thanks
<kitofhawaii> heya all
<nalioth> hi
<kitofhawaii> i have news
<kitofhawaii> kahrytan's giving me control of the group
<nalioth> ok
<kitofhawaii> or rather agreeing to let me take control
<kitofhawaii> if that makes sense at least :) we came to an amicable resolution and we're working out the details now
<kitofhawaii> is there anything specific you want him to do?
<nalioth> abide by the CoC ?
<kitofhawaii> lol well i'll have him go sign it :) we'll see how well that works out...:)
<kitofhawaii> since i'm unfamiliar with it, how does he go about turning over the IRC channel to me? maybe i should ask in #freenode...:)
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-us-hi contact kitofhawaii  < press enter key >
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: you can ask anything in here that you'd ask in #freenode
<kitofhawaii> nalioth: thank you :)
<kitofhawaii> he needs to do that right?
<nalioth> if he wants you to have the channel
<kitofhawaii> <kahrytan> doh
<kitofhawaii>  Communal
<kitofhawaii> <kitofhawaii> communal?
<kitofhawaii> <kahrytan> I tried /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-us-hi contact kitofhawaii
<kitofhawaii>  didnt work
<kitofhawaii> err...
<kitofhawaii> sorry about that...
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv help identify
<kitofhawaii> oh didn't realize he hadn't identified yet :) thanks :)
<kitofhawaii> contact changed :)
<nalioth> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: !life is Sometimes, we need some fresh air, bear with us for a bit.
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: !fool is <reply> a silly person
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: !binary is Binary is system of numbers using only 0 and 1. If you want to translate binary please look here: http://www.paulschou.com/tools/xlate/
<ubotu> EADG called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> klined
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ping
<jussi01> Gary: you around?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, pong?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: I received a message back from seveas.
<elkbuntu> and?
<jussi01> basically ubotu is set so if anyone is added to the ubuntu-irc team a cron job is run and they are added to ubotu's bits and peices
<ardchoille> In that case, I'd like to be added to the ubuntu-irc team please.
<ardchoille> I've joined the ubuntu-irc team but subscription request pending approval
<Gary> jussi01, and me too then
<jussi01> Gary: and you too?
<Gary> re: ubotu & team
<jussi01> ahh... havent you been on that list for application to that team for a while?
<Gary> yeah :p
<jussi01> all 3 of us are on the list for the team, its about whether the cc decides to trust us....
<Gary> I had a bit of away time from irc in the middle
<rob> any irc-council types around at the moment?
<PriceChild> rob, is it ok if i get back in 5 mins?
<rob> PriceChild, yes, riddle just requested jpatrick be added to a Kubuntu channel access list
<PriceChild> rob, He's already on, and riddell can do that kind of thing himself
<rob> <Riddell> hi, could you up jpatrick's access level on #kubuntu-es to 49
<jpatrick> yes, #kubuntu-es
<PriceChild> ahhh #kubuntu-es...
<PriceChild> thought you meant #kubuntu :)
<rob> heh sorry :)
<PriceChild> What has happenned to TiMiDo?
<jpatrick> he's only around every once in a while
<jpatrick> hardly know and memoing him, takes weeks to reply
 * Hobbsee often takes weeks to reply to memos
<Hobbsee> actually, i suspect he got quieter once i told him no for ops in #Kubuntu
<PriceChild> rob, I'm not sure if you want to treat me as an ubuntu contact as the gcf hasn't gone through freenode yet. nalioth ​has always suggested we go through him so he's the one that gets in trouble
<PriceChild> I'll be back in 5 mins.
 * rob leaves it to nalioth then
<Hobbsee> rob: afaik, riddell's still the de-facto channel contact for anything #kubuntu*. j ust do it.
<rob> seeing as he already has ops there is no rush
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (koolaid)
<Gary> * koolaid (n=omgyea@pool-72-71-64-2.atl01.dsl-w.verizon.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Gary> needs a ban
<ubotu> In ubotu, kubuntu said: tell me, what is that link?
 * Gary passes ompaul a nice mince pie and coffee
<ompaul> coffee +1
<ompaul> mince pie .... -27 allergy :P
<Gary> :'(
 * Gary steals mince pie
<jussi01> hello all
<Gary> hello jussi01
<jussi01> gday gary!
 * ompaul wonders who all is
 * jussi01 throws eggs at ompaul 
 * ompaul hands jussi01 a command to run    "/me misses"
<jussi01> ha
 * jussi01 misses but the eggs ricochet off the chair and hit ompaul in the back of the head 
<jussi01> :P
<jpatrick> rob: cheers
 * nalioth waves
<jpatrick> ah thank you :)
<nalioth> de nada
<LjL> u_: sorry, please type /join #ubuntu and then /part #ubuntu-ops. my mistake.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, underdawg said: !lexmark is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<LjL> !lexmark is <alias> printers
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ubotu> In ubotu, underdawg said: !lexmark is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<LjL> no.
<underdawg> hi i just had a recommendation
<underdawg> for the ubotu bot
<LjL> underdawg: when there is an official Ubuntu wiki guide, and in this case there is one, it should be preferred over forum posts or anything
<underdawg> I see
<underdawg> I'll keep that in mind when trying to help the bot next time
<LjL> if the guide is incomplete, i guess you can help improving it - it's a wiki after all
<LjL> consult the people in #ubuntu-doc if you want to do that
<underdawg> I will
<underdawg> sorry for any nuisance
<underdawg> I'll head out now
<LjL> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Pici> !tor
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LjL> Pici: that's tor-#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> ah
<Pici> LjL: http://tor.unixgu.ru/ is down... not sure what was supposed to be there
<LjL> Pici: i changed that factoid, but i guess !tor-#ubuntu-ops wasn't an alias but a copy
<LjL> !search unixgu
<ubotu> Found: tor-#ubuntu-ops-also
<Pici> o.O
<LjL> !forget tor-#ubuntu-ops-also
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<Pici> !tor
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Pici> Interesting, I did not know about -also
<LjL> Pici: not very useful mostly. it has been useful in some specific instances - for example, !flash should and does alias to !restricted, however when flash 9 wasn't yet in the main repos, there was a !flash-also that mentioned backports
<LjL> the drawback is even more spam from the bot, if that's used in channels
<Pici> Indeed.
<jussi01> does anyone have any clue as to when the next community council meeting will be?
<Pici> Did you check the fridge?
<jussi01> Pici: no, but i did check the agenda...
<nalioth> Pici: join #ubuntu-read-topic  and !tor there
<Pici> oops, wrong button
<jussi01> heh
<Pici> some weird screen command
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I love those
<jdong> cd /srv/share
<jdong> grr
<LjL> hey look, there's some fool who actually has /srv!
<jdong> LjL: lol considering I'm using it for illegal purposes wink wink it's nothing to be proud of :D
<LjL> i should ban you now y'know
<jdong> LjL: then I might actually be productive!
<LjL> oh, i'm afraid i would have to ban you from a couple of other channels too for that to happen
<jdong> lol my productivity is uncurable.
<no0tic> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Bounce allhaver in ubuntu
<LjL> !flash-also is <alias> flashissues
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> see, it comes useful again
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LjL> although uhm, !flash isn't an alias to !restricted anymore anyway
<ikonia> is the second factoid auto triggered from the first
<LjL> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> LjL: thats excellent, thank you
<PriceChild> Did that irseek guy ever come back?
<tomaw> Yeah, we've been talking to him on and off for a while now
<PriceChild> Anything been decided?
<LjL> konversation segfaulting... this is new
 * PriceChild mutters something about kde crack
 * jussi01 mutters about PriceChild 
<LjL> PriceChild: konversation never crashed while idle before. the worst it ever did (an svn version i was using) was crash at startup if i minimized it before it connected to irc
<PriceChild> I was just joking :)
 * LjL mutters something about kde 4 crack rather
<jussi01> LjL: hehe... maybe its trying to use incorrect libs? (ie. kde4 ones?)
<LjL> i hope not
<jdong> jussi01: or he's trying to use incorrect client?
<jdong> *ducks*
<LjL> although i haven't quite been able to remove the kde4 stuff
<jussi01> sombody kick him....
<jdong> jussi01: some friend you are :P
<LjL> jdong: yeah, for instance when i try to send messages, sometimes people with nicknames starting with j get kicked instead
<jussi01> jdong: btw, did you get a mark?
<jdong> jussi01: no :(
<jussi01> doh!
<jdong> jussi01: really sucks....
<jdong> jussi01: probably going to have to wait till after new year
<jdong> they aren't required to turn em in until like the 17th
<jdong> and it seems like all of the TA's have gone on holiday
<jussi01> jdong: at least you got a letter grade
<jdong> couldn't get any clarification of what the Letter Grade row means in grade management
<jdong> jussi01: lol but I don't know what that letter grade is for :D
<jussi01> hahahaha
<jdong> A D+ averaged with a C is.... tight at best
<LjL> D++ or C--, that is the question
<jussi01> PriceChild: can you define "sustained positive contribution" needed for the ubuntu-irc team?
<LjL> you need to not piss off pricechild for a couple of months
<jussi01> LjL: heheeh...
<J-_> you guys are crazy playing tricks like that with me. /me facepalms.
<LjL> meh...
<jussi01> ??
<LjL> some people *are* emotional.
<LjL> jussi01: he was sneakingly opped in -offtopic by someone
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> does irssi log by default?
<LjL> it lags by default
<LjL> about logging, i dunno
<PriceChild> jussi01, op for a couple of months in a channel half the council watches in is probably good enough if we think you're sound of judgement
<LjL> which is quite an assumption
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok. thanks very much.
<PriceChild> jussi01, at the end of the day "it depends"
<jussi01> PriceChild: I expected that. ;) just wanted a general idea, which you provided. :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, boxemall said: what is  !automate?
<LjL> !bot > boxemall    (boxemall, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> For some reason I can never remember when Christmas day is.
<PriceChild> Its that damn christmas eve that confuses me.
<LjL> ...
<PriceChild> and planet doesn't help with someone in another country claiming the 24th
<LjL> i think i've known when christmas day was the very day i learned the date system.
<PriceChild> birthdays, anniversaries I'm fine with
<LjL> well it's a birthday in a sense :P
<PriceChild> I've never been a fan of religion though :P
<jussi01> !o4o | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<PriceChild> well... sunday school was fine for a little
<LjL> PriceChild: well that that person existed is hardly a matter of religion, that they were born on 25 december (yes, that's it) i wouldn't swear upon
<jussi01> whoops, Im supposed to be nice to PriceChild :P
<PriceChild> jussi01, ;)
<jussi01> PriceChild: but back on your topic, you are not alone - I never remember it either...
<jussi01> whats the lolcats factoid again?
<jussi01> (see #kubuntu)
<PriceChild> t00na... hmm
<jussi01> do we even have one? I know !1337
<jussi01> hmmm, closest i can find is !u
<LjL> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jussi01> LjL: not really good for this guy...
<nalioth> jussi01: it does not log by default
<jussi01> nalioth: ok, so to turn on logging?
<LjL> !lolcats is <reply> i iz so bored of lolcats. speek english!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
 * jussi01 hugs LjL 
<nalioth> jussi01: have you visited irssi.org  and looked at their very very very complete documention?
<nalioth> jussi01: there is a section there marked "getting started"
<PriceChild> haha
 * jussi01 hugs nalioth 
<PriceChild> very.... very complete
<PriceChild> w00di and TRINFIL joining and saying same thing...
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> LjL, FloodBot3 didn't detect the exploit and deopped another floodbot.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> another one for the k train there, trying to be clever
<Pici> banned for now /me shrugs
<PriceChild> Pici, i think nal will probably have got it... he killed the other.
<Pici> PriceChild: LjL said that nal's script doesnt detect those
<nalioth> both got klined (the kill is the hors d'ouvre
<nalioth> doesn't detect what?
<Pici> nalioth: do you autodetect those quit messages?
<nalioth> yes, they make me crazy
<PriceChild> Pici, I think that was fixed ;)
<Pici> and k-line them?
<Pici> Okay.
<nalioth> i hate them, because the script get's em, but the don't highlight me
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> I was misinformed then
<nalioth> did you talk directly to the horse?
<no0tic> what quit message?
<Pici> Thats not a nice way to talk about LjL
<nalioth> no0tic: a dcc expoit
<no0tic> ah wow
<PriceChild> LjL, floodbot3 did it again during the second exploit
<PriceChild> nalioth, 3 is yours isn't it?
<Spreck> may i be tested?
<nalioth> i have no clue who the little red-headed stepchildren belong to
<PriceChild> :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: 2 is mine (currently)
<PriceChild> nalioth, I was just wondering if your code was behind.... maybe not :P
<Spreck> i was sent to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit..  i changed my port number..  can anyone here help me get back into #ubuntu?
<nalioth> Spreck: buckle up
<Spreck> thanks
<PriceChild> Spreck, last time, did you not restart the irc connection before asking for a test?
<nalioth> Spreck: thanks for your patience, you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<Spreck> yeah.. i didn't restart pidgin
<Spreck> thanks though
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-23
<AfterDeath> bots incoming to #ubuntu
<PriceChild> ok
<AfterDeath> 00:01:33 -!- ArtistePorno [n=artistep@c-69-243-251-207.hsd1.mo.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu
<AfterDeath> 00:01:33 -!- Dj_amtzu [n=dj_amtzu@c-69-243-251-207.hsd1.mo.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu
<AfterDeath> 00:01:33 -!- LaMuncBa [n=lamuncba@ool-18b8935a.dyn.optonline.net] has joined #ubuntu
<AfterDeath> (example) ^
<firecrotch> #ubuntu-read-topic says I should ask here to be tested...
<PriceChild> firecrotch, did you read the bit before that?
<firecrotch> PriceChild:  Yup.  I'm on port 8001 now
<PriceChild> firecrotch, Thanks, you can rejoin #kubuntu
<AfterDeath> On another note, is there a reason that #ubuntu-read-topic isn't +t ?
<firecrotch> PriceChild:  Thank you very much.  Cheers!
<PriceChild> A few more suspicious joins AfterDeath?
<AfterDeath> PriceChild: yeah
<PriceChild> How hard do we have to make it for them until they decide its just not worth the time or effort.
<AfterDeath> basically, watch for joins in sets of 3, where each client joining has nick=realname=truncated ident
<PriceChild> Not much I can/should do though :/
<PriceChild> There is another three...
<AfterDeath> yep
<Pici> hrm
<AfterDeath> also, it looks like they aren't registering
<PriceChild> I guess that is something.
<AfterDeath> and either the bots have [umode that prevents being forwarded], or they're precisely joining 3-at-a-time
<Pici> Not much we can do until they attack though
<PriceChild> There is 3 more
<PriceChild> nalioth, are you around?
<AfterDeath> again, and Adrian^34 tripped a dnsbl alert
<PriceChild> actually they're coming in 4s....
<PriceChild> just the 4th is always a few seconds later
<AfterDeath> hmm, interesting
<AfterDeath> quux seems to be around
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: how many is it so far?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, half a dozen groups...
<PriceChild> at least
<tonyyarusso> Interesting
<AfterDeath> either way, be ready to +R at an instant
<AfterDeath> assuming the floodbots don't do that already
<PriceChild> AfterDeath, any chance of putting me onto hilights from asm for #ubuntu please?
<AfterDeath> yup
<PriceChild> They're getting quicker.
<no0tic> :S
<PriceChild> This is getting ridiculous
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ardchoille> I'd like to see what's going on, maybe I can learn from this
<PriceChild> LjL, the bots just -J'd.... they shouldn't have
<PriceChild> Why are they +J'ing?!
<PriceChild> *-J'ing
<PriceChild> LjL, I deopped the bots to +J, but they opped and -J'd for some reason
<Pici> Somethings wrong with who the bots are banning too.
<Pici> 19:36:07 <FloodBot1> Banning CTCP/NOTICE attacker vincenz (87.5.148.49)
<PriceChild> yes he wasn't flooding...
<Pici> Or perhaps someone is exploiting people who where in the channel
<Pici> Or not /me shrugs
<AfterDeath> woah, bot collaberation for faster banning is win++
<Pici> AfterDeath: Unless its banning the wrong people
<AfterDeath> yeah, heh
<PriceChild> Pici, check your lastlog.... do you agree that was a legitimate user?
<Pici> PriceChild: Definitly
<Pici> I even remember him
<PriceChild> Ok.
<PriceChild> Pici, tonyyarusso I'm going to remove the bots from the access list because that's not good. Agreed?
<PriceChild> THey set a lot of bans there and there were probably others
<LjL> PriceChild: they -J if the detect a "netsplit", i.e. too many users quit. actually, they don't do this anymore (i changed that yesterday), but floodbot2 still does
<LjL> i suppose it was bot2 doing the -J
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: for the time being, sure.  Hopefully it gets fixed though.
<Pici> LjL: What about the bans?
<PriceChild> ah LjL is here
<LjL> dunno, i've just looked at this channel
<PriceChild> please see hilights for a few issues :)
<LjL> let me see
 * tonyyarusso defers to him
<Pici> Well, we only hilighted him like 10 times
 * AfterDeath can't see why he was banned
<LjL> don't kick bot2 unless nalioth is around
<LjL> but feel free to kick bot1 and bot3
<AfterDeath> Pici: what is the timestamp on this message?
<Pici> AfterDeath: which?
<AfterDeath> the one I just said ^
<Pici> 19:43:02
<AfterDeath> k
 * PriceChild waits for LjL before doing anything
<LjL> how wait, how many attacks were there? which attack yielded wrong bans?
<LjL> i see an exploit attack earlier, and then now this quite huge ctcp attack
<PriceChild> LjL, its this attack right now
<LjL> PriceChild: the wrong bans were what? i don't see afterdeath banned for instance
<PriceChild> there was definitely at least one wrong ban, which i just removed
<Pici> LjL: hes not
<AfterDeath> That's bizzare, I can't see why it banned him
<PriceChild> 87.5.148.49
<PriceChild> my lastlog shows nothing but normal talk from him and his ip
<LjL> vincenz?
<PriceChild> yup
<AfterDeath> there's no connection between that IP and any of the attackers (such as nick, realname, ident)... and he didn't do anything
<AfterDeath> I'll bbiab
<LjL> PriceChild: [01:35:07] * vincenz wonders
<LjL> it was this
<Pici> Why?
<LjL> if someone does a CTCP - even an ACTION - during an attack
<LjL> it's considered part of the attack
<Pici> ahh
<PriceChild> Bug!!! :)
<Pici> Understandable.
<Pici> No.
<Pici> What if it was an /action attack?
<LjL> PriceChild: well, not quite. i implemented that *because* one attack (which was made while the bots were already around, but ignored ACTION) was carried out using ACTION
<PriceChild> They really are watching these bots and adapting to them.
<LjL> yes.
<Pici> Its creepy
<Pici> s/screepy/scary
<LjL> anyway, i'll remove that, it was an ill decision
<LjL> it's like banning on PRIVMSG, an ACTION, although it's a CTCP, isn't really different in practice
<Pici> I think its a feature.. but whatever.
<LjL> Pici: a side effect of banning people who wonder is not a desirable side effect
<Pici> LjL: Will this protect against /me floods?
<LjL> what's more serious though is the fact that i only see bot2 doing the bans
<LjL> and, once again, very very late
<sysdef> LjL: in what language the bots are written?
<LjL> Pici: yes, it's intended to do that. but what if it's just a PRIVMSG flood? what difference does it make? but in the former case (CTCP ACTION), it bans the "offender", in the latter (PRIVMSG), it just sets +rR and doesn't ban anyone
<LjL> sysdef: i'm ashamed to tell since everyone thinks it's not a language to be ever used for anything serious... but php
<Pici> Okay.
<sysdef> LjL: the source is open?
<LjL> sysdef: no, it was decided to keep it closed, at least until it has stabilized.
<nalioth> was ist los hier?
<LjL> but wait, why did people excess flood *at all*?
<LjL> i don't see any CTCP VERSIONs in the attack
<LjL> i just see ACTIONs
 * Pici looks
<sysdef> nalioth: die bots spinnen!
<LjL> nalioth: the bots banned a legitimate user
<PriceChild> LjL, i think those were the bots?
<LjL> PriceChild: eh?
<LjL> ah
<sysdef> nalioth: w00t. that was perfect german ;)
<Pici> sysdef: The attackers are already savvy enough to adapt to the effects of the bots being there, its scary what would happen if they could see the source.
<LjL> anyway, i'm still in favor of having the bot set +m briefly on such attacks.
<LjL> you just cannot ban fast enough
<sysdef> LjL: i guess a ctcp action aka /me sould be filtered out
<PriceChild> Pici, hehe.... that's an argument regularly used for open source...
<LjL> and in the case of PRIVMSG or ACTION, you just cannot ban *at all* without the risk of banning legitimate users
<LjL> sysdef: yes, i will do that, however the bots then won't be able to stop an attack like this *at all*
<LjL> they'd just +rR. the bots didn't much care about that. they were quite registered.
<sysdef> LjL: the reason
<PriceChild> I set -r
<sysdef> LjL: the reason i ask is, maybe i can send fixes (i code also php, yes. who dont?)
<Pici> I see some non-printable characters in one of the actions... I dont know what they are though
<tonyyarusso> me too
<Pici> 19:34:32 * salomeea
<Pici> I really dont know enough about IRC to know if that could cause an issue though.
<LjL> who cares
<LjL> nah
<LjL> at worst it might be something that tries to exploits mIRC clients.
<sysdef> LjL: what about counting the ctcp actions? if you detect a ctcp action flood you can catch them. this will minimize the collateral damage
<no0tic> Pici, it prints "SHIT"
<LjL> sysdef, that's precisely what is done, but it's not counted *per user* (that would be a bit tricky to do, the way the code is organized. also, if it were counted per user and people only banned after a certain amount has been sent from them, the bans would come very late)
<Pici> no0tic: nice, two hilights at once.  What do you mean?
<LjL> (i mean, they came very late *anyway* in this case, but i'll have to check why they did that)
<no0tic> Pici, salomeea and the others bot printed non-printable charachters like ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀
<LjL> no0tic, nope, there were *other* messages sent that printed something else
<Pici> no0tic: nono, There was one bot that printed some control characters.
<LjL> like this: ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ █ ▀█â–Â
<jdong> O_O
<no0tic> ah
<Pici> 19:34:32 * salomeea ▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ â�@Sˆâ–¬â–ˆ  â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ Ã
<Pici>  â–ˆ â–€â–▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ ˆâ–ˆ ▀█▀▄▄█▀▀ █▬█ â–ˆ ▀█â
<no0tic> I read those like pici
<Pici> I specifically meant �@S
<Pici> That doesnt print correctly here, but it might just be something my font doesnt handle
<Pici> �   used to replace an incoming character whose value is unknown or unrepresentable in Unicode
<AfterDeath> PriceChild: wrt adaptation, I think the key is that a spammer usually is communicating a message of some sort
 * Pici shrugs
<holotone> can I please be tested
<holotone> so that I can join #ubuntu
<LjL> sure
<Pici> holotone: stand still plesae
<holotone> LjL:
<holotone> thanks
<holotone> aye, thanks
<Pici> Are we giving people the benefit of the doubt when they ask to be tested?
<LjL> hm?
<LjL> i tested him.
<PriceChild> LjL, floodbot is copying your unbans?
<Pici> Well, if I was banned for bad behavior, I'd come in here and ask to be tested.
<PriceChild> Pici, we check the ban we're removing :)
<LjL> Pici: if you were banned for bad behavior, you won't have a ban saying pici!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<Pici> I always check on the bantracker, since I dont have a way to search the bans on irssi
<Pici> Okay :)
<AfterDeath> LjL: is the source code for floodbot available?
<LjL> no
<PriceChild> AfterDeath, see above
<Pici> Unless of course, someone would be willing to share an irssi plugin that could help me.
<LjL> PriceChild: that's a bug i introduced yesterday i think... you'll have noticed that, when you -r'd, the bot -r'd too. that's to prevent desync. i guess the regex is wrong though
<AfterDeath> ah
<PriceChild> LjL, yup
<PriceChild> LjL, what with bans being mode changes
<LjL> Pici, i always ban using nickname!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic for exploit victims. most other ops do the same.
<Pici> Arelis: how can we help you?
<Arelis> Pici: I was just checking. an xmonad developer wants it packaged into Ubuntu
<Pici> LjL: as do I.. not that I've gotten the chance since the bots have been doing a great job of that.
<Arelis> so i checked if he could ask it here
<Pici> !newpackage | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PriceChild> Arelis, /topic
<Pici> Arelis: #ubuntu-motu is the place you want to be :)
<Pici> or not.
<LjL> PriceChild: well, i'm checking for something like "-[^ ]*(r|R)", it shouldn't in theory catch unbans... i'll look
<PriceChild> LjL, could you also check out why it opped to +J when I had -J'd it?
<LjL> PriceChild: isn't that vice versa?
<PriceChild> pardon?
<PriceChild> gah
<LjL> PriceChild: didn't you mean -J when you had +J'd?
<PriceChild> could you also check why it opped itself to +J when I deopped it and -J'd the channel?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> other way around still
<PriceChild> could you also check why it opped itself to -J when I deopped it and +J'd the channel?
<AfterDeath> heh
<PriceChild> Why was it -J'ing in the first place even?
<LjL> PriceChild: because it thought there was a netsplit. too many people had parted.
<PriceChild> ahh gotcha, you'd already explained that one too sorry :)
<LjL> PriceChild: remember the priority when writing them was making sure that they would *always* remove the limit on splits
<AfterDeath> LjL: You know there's an easier way to track netsplits, right?
<PriceChild> any chance we can get it to recognise netsplits by the server name in the quite message?
<LjL> AfterDeath: looking at the quit message does the trick mostly
<PriceChild> *quit
<LjL> PriceChild: it does
<LjL> PriceChild: it *also* checks for excessive difference between users and limit, however.
<PriceChild> so why'd it decide that was a netsplit?
<LjL> it checks both ways.
<AfterDeath> LjL: right, so can't you just look for large number of quits that are QUIT somedude :blah.freenode.net alsoblah.freenode.net or w/e
<PriceChild> does it need to check for it being too low?
<LjL> AfterDeath: i look for even just *one* quit like that.
<AfterDeath> ah
<LjL> PriceChild, it most likely doesn't.
<LjL> i introduced that redundancy to make *absolutely sure* it would -J on netsplit
<LjL> remember it was +l originally, and setting the wrong +l is quite bad, much worse than setting the wrong +J
<PriceChild> indeed
<LjL> i can probably remove that check now
<AfterDeath> actually, I don't believe +J usually matters on a netsplit
<LjL> but then don't balme me if they miss server deaths :P
<PriceChild> AfterDeath, yeah but on server death...
<AfterDeath> if the server actually dies . ^
<AfterDeath> but server death is extremely rare
<PriceChild> AfterDeath, its sods law.... #ubuntu +J's, freenode dies.
<LjL> AfterDeath: well, it is the reason we stopped using +J in the first place, though.
<AfterDeath> PriceChild: :D
<AfterDeath> hrm
<AfterDeath> you might be able to avoid reacting if the number of quits isn't large when you eliminate nicks that have spammed in the past X seconds/minutes
<LjL> AfterDeath: i don't keep track of nicks who have spammed though... i could i guess, that's just a bit of code to add
<LjL> but perhaps i really can just remove that check
<LjL> or make the threshold much bigger, anyway
<AfterDeath> either way works
<AfterDeath> but keeping temporary track of nicks that cause triggers can be useful
<AfterDeath> how often does #ubuntu get flooded with completely random nicks?
<AfterDeath> Oh, hey, idea.
<AfterDeath> LjL: Want the nicklist the spammer was using?
<LjL> AfterDeath: this is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49370/
<AfterDeath> heh
<AfterDeath> this is w00t's: http://dl0x.org/~icxcnika/wl/
<AfterDeath> In this case I think he was using nicks.txt
<AfterDeath> I don't think he uses moarnicks2 or word_list
<LjL> AfterDeath: why wouldn't people just generate the nicknames randomly using a syllabic generator?
<LjL> i would do that if i had to join bots.
<AfterDeath> Because of the degree of sophistication necessary, because of the lack of knowledge of math that would be needed to do that, and because the parameters of the "random" generation can be identified.
<AfterDeath> or simply, "effort, stupidity, and imperfection"
<ardchoille> The parent dir is filled with questionable things, including newfloodbots.txt
<AfterDeath> yeah, that's one of his scripts.
<LjL> AfterDeath: they're putting quite a bit of effort into doing attacks that elude my bots, though. yesterday they did PART #ubuntu :DCC CHAT blah
<LjL> which, of course, was the only way to do a DCC exploit without triggering the bots.
 * AfterDeath frowns at the fact that his parent directory was readable D:
<AfterDeath> I'll make a directory with the various flood scripts I've acquired, though
<AfterDeath> http://dl0x.org/~icxcnika/floodscripts
<AfterDeath> LjL: Think you can make use of either of those? :)
<LjL> i think so
<AfterDeath> k
<AfterDeath> LjL: Do the floodbots do geco checking or dnsbl lookups?
<LjL> AfterDeath: none of that. the bots's bulk just sets a limit for +l (although the actual +l'ing is not done). attack detection was an afterthought.
<AfterDeath> ah.
<AfterDeath> Geco checking would be fairly useful for use with the nicklists, because usually nick=ident=geco
<AfterDeath> although sometimes (if the bots have been told to change nicks before joining), ident=geco, ident will be in the nicklist, and nick will be in the nicklist, but nick!=ident
<AfterDeath> heh, snoopy people :<
<AfterDeath> Anyways, see if you can use that stuff, and if there's anything else I could get you / help you with, ask
 * LjL will, currently though he's busy fixing the bots' little problems
<AfterDeath> LjL: you should get someone to help you with that :)
<LjL> perhaps. but sharing the source is a decision i would have to take together with other people
<AfterDeath> well, the help is certainly offered, do with that what (you/"other people") will
<AfterDeath> LjL: does ubuntu get flooded with completely-random-nick bots regularly?
<LjL> AfterDeath: i honestly couldn't say how often they look completely random
<LjL> anyway... i do suggest you people monitor the bots channel. that attack was foreseeable minutes before it actually happened, if one just looked at the clones warnings
<tonyyarusso> LjL: question though - if we know one is coming, but don't know when and can't really prove from whom, what do we do?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, if it's obvious enough, the staff will act
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well, if you see many clones detected by the bots, +q them, for a start - +q them first, ask questions later. and if it looks bad, you can +rR, although i somehow suspect that all future attacks will come from registered bots
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<AfterDeath> If you think you can be close enough to "completely sure" start banning the bots yeah
<AfterDeath> LjL: they already do, when necessary
<LjL> AfterDeath: indeed.
<AfterDeath> And I'd use antispammeta's db to try to find woot, but I think he's been getting more clever about things
<AfterDeath> i.e. using proxies rather than his bell.ca ip, and maybe different clients for different channels
<Jack_Sparrow> anyone here..
<elkbuntu> maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a problem with theeagle in ubuntu..  HE has been fishing all day for ways to do things in others computers without them knowing...  HE has been wartned several times
<Jack_Sparrow> HE started off about wanting programming help on virus's
<Jack_Sparrow> HE has been warned repeatedly
<Jack_Sparrow> by myself and others
<Jack_Sparrow> It is time for a more stern approach
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope he listened.. thanks.
<ubotu> In ubotu, ajmorris_ said: !bla is bla
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: !helpers is The volunteers here at the IRC and at on the ubuntu beginenrs team consist of many members, to view or growing list of contributors visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469546
<Gary> flooding in #ubuntu btw
<martinw> Ah someone beat me to it.
<blazemonger> i cant send msg on #ubuntu dont know what i did wrong
<blazemonger> hey im having trouble sendin txt to #ubuntu
<Gary> do you get any message back
<blazemonger> nope
<blazemonger> im using pidgeon
<blazemonger> i m trying to figure out why im getting scrollkeeper parser errors
<Gary> what happens when you try to /join #ubuntu
<blazemonger> and why i shoulede pay for a os which gives errors on updates
<blazemonger> how can i as a graf. artist help out ubuntu?
<blazemonger> i can do gueilla marketing :)
<blazemonger> i can do graf art :)
<Gary> best speak to the marketing team
<blazemonger> gary:i could do some brilliant marketing
<blazemonger> i'm all up for promoting thge cause of capitalism and making a buck :)
<Gary> this channel is for ubuntu irc operations blazemonger not for marketing ideas, thanks :-)
<jpatrick> blazemonger: if you're into marketing why not join #ubuntu-marketing ?
<Gary> ahh, I knew it was something like that
<blazemonger> im on the #
<blazemonger> thanks folks
<blazemonger> http://rafb.net/p/HrapwJ32.html\
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> ok how is this regex wrong: -[[:alpha:]]*(r|R|m|i)
<LjL> oh. nevermind. i've had the epiphany.
<LjL> !no vmware is <reply> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<michalski> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nalioth> michalski: can we help you?
 * michalski slowly walks away
<michalski> no sorry
<jussi01> nalioth: do you still have a repo?
<jussi01> if not, perhaps we should remove !nalioth ?
<nalioth> jussi01: if you like.
<nalioth> how many times has it been called in the last 6 months?
 * jussi01 checks
<jussi01> 11
<LjL> !no nalioth is <reply> Sorry, nalioth's repository is no longer available.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myrtti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> phew
<LjL> ¡myrtti is <reply> down with women on IRC
<jussi01> Myrtti: just be glad you dont have one like !jdong
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Myrtti> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Myrtti> errrf yes
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<LjL> erm sorry, i forgot to remove ubotu
<Myrtti> LjL: No pony for you
<jussi01> !pony | LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic | ljl
<jussi01> oh, where did pony go?
<jussi01> ahhh
<Myrtti> ponies
<Myrtti> mmmmm good
<LjL> are they fooling around? hm
<jussi01> LjL: ?
<LjL> jussi01: nothing, three italians in about 10 seconds.
<jussi01> LjL: heh, ok
 * jdong thinks of all the jokes he could make that last line into.
<jdong> ok done, that was fun.
<LjL> look only 9 seconds?
<LjL> took
<jdong> LjL: :) I've gotten really good at bad jokes
<jussi01> !omgjdong
<ubotu> jdong: You're going to hell.
<jussi01> hmmm, all the -#ubuntu-effects factoids could be removed correct??
<jussi01> !search #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Found: working_link-#ubuntu-effects, hotkeys-#ubuntu-effects, extra desktop-#ubuntu-effects, keys-#ubuntu-effects, transset-#ubuntu-effects, shortkeys-#ubuntu-effects, shortkey-#ubuntu-effects, artifacts-#ubuntu-effects, alt-gr-#ubuntu-effects, amd64-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<PriceChild> LjL, the bots are being a bit annoying.... reinforcing *all* modes
<LjL> PriceChild, you prefer that servers are left desynced?
<PriceChild> That's a risk whenever any mode is changed.
<PriceChild> the servers eventually sync on their own?
<LjL> PriceChild: but r and R are pretty sensitive modes, and if we kick people from -unregged while the servers are still desynced, it's not good - we lock people out. it happened, i think you remember.
<PriceChild> Indeed.
<LjL> PriceChild, after all setting -rR is (hopefully) not something that happens so often... so is having three MODE lines instead of just one so huge a problem?
<nalioth> locked in the twilight zone, between haven and darkness
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<jussi01> grrr
<jussi01> sorry
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !cinelerra is <reply>cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<LjL> !cinelerra is <reply> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ubotu> But cinelerra already means something else!
<jussi01> LjL: I just added the legal reasons bit
<LjL> jussi01: what are they anyway? wikipedia says it's GPL, and i can't find a license on their site
<Pici> I think that we should change the 'legal reasons' bit in the factoids to 'license issues'
<LjL> well, whatever, what are they?
<Pici> I mean not just the Cinelerra one, just in general.. but anyhoo, I'm out for a bit.
<jussi01> LjL: there are quite a few different bits and peices, fonts and other stuff - the whole thing is a mess
<jussi01> LjL: I agree with Pici
<jussi01> LjL: the ubuntu studio team would love to have it included, but we just cant
<jussi01> and its not for lack of trying...
<LjL> jussi01: well but the restricted bits could be taken out with some patience, no?
<jussi01> LjL: I am of the understanding this is not the case - it take a mountain of work. however, this is only what ive been told, not first hand experience.
<jussi01> LjL: if you can wait a moment, I can grab more info.
<LjL> was just wondering... i'm not going to do it myself :)
<jussi01> LjL: cool - I just asked a friend, it seems that not all of the files have licence headers and they ship a modded ffmpeg
<LjL> ah.
<LjL> files randomly missing headers is not good.
<jussi01> yeah, not real fun at all.
<jussi01> !-brokenkde4
<ubotu> brokenkde4 has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-11-21 01:19:56
<jussi01> LjL: I assume that is still current?
<LjL> jussi01: not mine even though it shows my name. ask stdin. i think so though.
<jussi01> LjL: ahh, cool :)
<ardchoille> Final resolution behind those irseek logbots is here btw: http://blog.freenode.net/?p=68
<nalioth> i'd not call it final, but 'current'
<ardchoille> Ok. That info was obtained from tomaw, just FYI
 * tomaw hides
<ardchoille> I found a broken link on the wiki (Site map), to whom do I report this?
<LjL> Ariel_Eran, i suppose you're here about that?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, the wiki is a wiki?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: D'oh! You're right.
<tomaw> hehe
<LjL> well not really
<LjL> that link isn't editable
<ardchoille> I don't think I'm skilled enough to write an entire Site Map, tho
<LjL> should be webmaster@ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> Thanks
<PriceChild> what link is it/where?
<PriceChild> and btw maybe a wiki admin would be better?
<PriceChild> or launchpad bug
<LjL> PriceChild: bottom of any page of wiki.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ardchoille2 , the Site Map link
<PriceChild> ardchoille, LjL you can change that
 * PriceChild looks for a suitable page
<PriceChild> ah... /sitemap isn't a normal wikipage
<LjL> duh :P
<LjL> it's www.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> I thought it'd point to some sort of list of useful topics
<ardchoille> Me too
<LjL> it pointed to the www.ubuntu.com sitemap, before it was (apparently) removed
<ardchoille> I was looking for the wiki "how to" to learn how to post an image on my page
<LjL> ardchoille: add « attachment:filename » to the wiki, then "More Actions" -> "Attachments" from the main toolbar
<LjL> (or vice versa, the order doesn't quite matter)
<ardchoille> LjL: Where do I add attachment:filename? To the end of my wiki page url?
<jussi01> pros922: how can we help?
<pros922> Hello all, can anyone unban me from #ubuntu? Not sure how it happened
<LjL> ardchoille: to the place you want the image to appear at
<ardchoille> Got it, thanks LjL
<LjL> pros922, it happened because you were spamming.
<LjL> by the way, that ban i did now was because [20:24:13] [Notice] -rangerguy39- Syntax for | sam_
<pros922> It won't happen again. I'm not sure, but I think someone might have had access to my terminal.
<pros922> Anyway, I'll leave it up to you guys. Much appreciated
<pros922> ty, I'd really like to rejoin. Thanks.
<LjL> bah i'll unban
<LjL> mneptok: it was your ban, what do you think? i'd unban just for being civil and not whiny in here. the offense he was banned for was relatively serious, though.
<jussi01> jpatrick: sigh
<jpatrick> aha, you're here :)
<jussi01> jpatrick: lets hope it ends there...
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> and it doesn't!
<jussi01> jpatrick: sigh... hopefully now we actually get some support q's...
<jpatrick> jussi01: yeah, kubuntu's so good there are hardy any q's..
<jpatrick> jussi01: woah..
<jussi01> jpatrick: support q's ftw!!
<jussi01> :P
<jpatrick> jussi01: i've just been insult on #kubuntu
<jussi01> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> jussi01: nm
<ubotu> In ubotu, Schuenemann said: !sch is nothing
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (Dsit)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Dr_willis said: training is  Classroom Books on Ubuntu (400+ Pages) Free at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training - in PDF format.  Well worth reading for new linux users.
<jklock> Could someone test me?
<jussi01> ok, Im off... ardchoille jpatrick have fun with those crazies in #kubuntu.
<jpatrick> later jussi01
<ardchoille> See ya :)
<jussi01> bye
<PriceChild> You may rejoin now jklock.
<jklock> thanks
<PriceChild> Gary, shiny :)
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> isn't it just
<PriceChild> lol :)
<PriceChild> You did that one quickly.
<PriceChild> <Flare183> Palomides: It's hard to explain, One way of saying it is "I want to join the ranks of the ops" another, "I want to be in charge when needed"; If you get what I mean
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-15
<phix> LjL: You in?
<LjL> phix: yes
<bazhang> chfwiggum, did you have something else we could help you with?
<bazhang> chfwiggum, please note the channel /topic and do not idle here.
<bazhang> !idle | chfwiggum 
<ubottu> chfwiggum: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<sloopy> 'ello
<Flannel> sloopy: It's not your place to threaten our users
<sloopy> flannel, no i am not thretening a random user, i am threatening my son, unfortunatly i would do it in msg but he doesnt understand them
<sloopy> unfortunatly he has issues and since i am not at home would only mock me
<sloopy> my apologizes for bringing 'family' matter into the channel
<Flannel> sloopy: I already mentioned the language issue to him, and if he continued, we simply would ban him.  But public humiliation generally isn't a good way to go about influencing behavior changes like that.
<Flannel> sloopy: I don't mean to tell you how to parent, of course
<sloopy> thats just it, he doesnt understand it is 'public' 
<Flannel> but we are capable of disciplining ourselves (and did).  To everyone else it's just someone picking on someone else, and we don't condone that, obviously.
<sloopy> Flannel, and yes i understand you werent questing my parenting, but my actions in a public place
<sloopy> heh mrs just called me...
<Flannel> sloopy: You're both in -offtopic, that might be a better location
<bazhang> chfwiggum, please dont idle here
<bazhang> wow. he was in here since he got banned yesterday for the !danger command
<sloopy> Flannel, i just had mrs give the msg in person...
<bazhang> sloopy, please dont idle in here
<sloopy> sorry i am at work and wasnt paying attention...
<bazhang> phix, please dont idle here
<bazhang> !idle | phix 
<ubottu> phix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> phix, please read the channel topic and do not idle here.
<Flannel> TraceRoute in -ot may need a looking at
<phix> hello
<phix> LjL: awesome you are here
<phix> LjL: well I am still banned
<phix> I will leave here now
<Flannel> What an odd fellow.
<nalioth> how do you close a bug in launchpad?
<jdong> nalioth: drop down the status thingie?
 * Flannel holds off on the regular comments.
<nalioth> jdong: i get no dropdown with the status thingy
<jdong> really?
<jdong> when you click the link in the Status column, nothing drops open?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> but i clicked on something an invalidated the report
<jdong> does appending /+editstatus to the bug URL do anything?
<nalioth> i clicked on "undecided" and thought i changed it to "invalid", but it seems i just added "invalid" to the options 
<nalioth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/308059    you can close it, if you wish
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 308059 in ubuntu "weard logs in dmesg involveing i think fsb" [Undecided,New] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308059 in ubuntu "weard logs in dmesg involveing i think fsb" [Undecided,New]
<nalioth> holy cow
<jdong> haha
<jdong> looks like you closed the bug correctly
<jdong> you don't get the status dropdown when you click Invalid?
<nalioth> nope
<jdong> weirdness
<jdong> heh launchpad being quirky... there's a surprise :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bugs, zzxxzz said: ubottu is correct, the files are in the new location, but the icon is not changing from empty, nor giving an indication there is something in the trash.
<Myrtti> o hai
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<ikonia> why did floodbot just unmute me, it didn't actually mute me to need to unmute me
<ikonia> there is no +z only a -z and it's accused me of flooding in the monitor for 1 line ?
<Flannel> ikonia: Because you were flooding
<Flannel> Theyre freaking otu at the moment
<ikonia> where is the +z though ?
<ikonia> I can't see it
<Flannel> theyre freaking out, so they don't +z
<ikonia> but it did -z me ?
<Flannel> yes
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (ritow_)
<Myrtti> thrylos, yes, you are banned
<Myrtti> thrylos, no, changing nicknames wont help
<thrylos> i don't a give a shit
<Myrtti> then what are you doing here then?
<thrylos> i am fucking your mother
<Flannel> Myrtti: Hes forwarded here.  Sounds like its time to remove said forward.
<ikonia> ahhh sken again
<Myrtti> Flannel, I'd think so too
<ikonia> Flannel: please don't remove the forward
<Flannel> ikonia: Why not?
<ikonia> thats his default IP and he has to work had to change it
<ikonia> it catches him a lot
<Flannel> got it
<ikonia> ta
<Jussio1> Hi all
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> help please
<ikonia> never mind, false alarm 
<ikonia> I've removed a few old bans mostly ljl's (over 1.5 month) that are %100 dynamic addresses, I'll continue doing some house keeping later of bans that are 1 month + old AND have no comments AND are dynamic addresses unless someone has an objection or wants to clear there own stuff up
<bazhang> * [maek0] (n=maek@ppp118-208-242-236.lns10.mel6.internode.on.net): Maek
<bazhang> QED
<Jack_Sparrow> morning bazhang 
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, nice eye
<bazhang> ikonia, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> maek is a repeat offender right, when was his last ban lifted?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang          maek is a repeat offender right, when was his last ban lifted?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, yes, nice catch.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<bazhang> he was claiming that maek and maek0 were different people
<bazhang> ie it wasnt him
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok..
<Jack_Sparrow> thought so
<bazhang> still banned afaik
<bazhang> just wanted to point it out to ikonia that we found out the two were in fact one and the same
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. ty
<bazhang> though just adding '0' to the back of your nick is not the most creative of ban evasion
<Jack_Sparrow> 4am something here, not quite awake
<bazhang> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<maek0> Is anyone about to help me .. I have been banned incorrectly
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang  Would ou care to take this for me.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> @bansearch maek0 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@ppp118-208-242-236.lns10.mel6.internode.on.net by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Dec 15 2008 12:21:45 (ID: 7994)
<maek0> yes hello Mez 
<Mez> maek0: one sec, researching
<maek0> I was browsing the web on on side of my cube when I noticed that my xchat logo was blinking ... I went to have a look who was highlighting me .. and Jack_Sparrow said that I was running as root and it sounded like I was doing something very wrong 
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/13/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<maek0> it didn't occur to me that I had the Guest nick on and I thought It was very strange someone to highlight me out of the blue .. so then I thought I was doing something terribly wrong because someone specifically highlighted me
<Mez> maek0: one sec, researching
<Mez> @bansearch maek
<ubottu> No matches found for maek!enforcer@services. in any channel
<maek0> Mez, cool
<Mez> ikonia: ping
<Mez> bazhang: ping
<Mez> maek0: what nick were you using when "someone kicked you for helping" ?
<maek0> Mez, I think it was just plain "maek"
<maek0> without the 0
<bazhang> Mez, hi
<Mez> bazhang: PM
<Mez> maek0: not bracksisahobo
<Mez> ?
<maek0> Mez, no I am on an ISP which assigns dynamic IPs
<Mez> maek0: actually, no, that was someone in perth, not melbourne.. Sorry
<ikonia> Mez: pong
<Mez> ikonia PM
<ikonia> yup
<maek0> but I was kicked and banned for helping someone with their Compiz settings ... the op totally ignored that I made a mistake by copy and pasting a little compiz how to I found
<maek0> which resulted in multiple lines 
<maek0> the OP didn't care to look that I was copying and pasting a how to on Compiz
<Mez> maek0: that's the past. Ignore it for now. It's been dealt with already - I'm just trying to find logs
<bazhang> maek0, so you and maek have no connection whatsoever?
<maek0> the next ban was well my mistake .. by posting a ubuntu bug report that I found very funny because it reminded me of a old screensaver exploit in Windows 2000
<Mez> maek0: ok, ok, I can't find any records of these bans apart from one last week...
<ikonia> thank you for admiting that (geuinly) much better than "I'm alerting ubuntu people to security alerts" rubbish 
<ikonia> maek0: being straight with people gets you a lot futher with people
<maek0> bazhang, well I used to be "maek" but it was taken by someone else cause they registered it now its maek0
<bazhang> maek0, you got the pm from me yesterday?
<maek0> ikonia, thats not the issue ... the issue it I thought you were wanting an argument and I was just going along with it
<maek0> bazhang, no sorry I don't
<maek0> ikonia, and I thought that arguing over something so trivial was harmless
<ikonia> not the best move
<ikonia> neither is miss-direction/fibs 
<Mez> ikonia: maek0 that issue is in the past. and has been dealt with, can we leave it be?
<ikonia> yup
<maek0> Mez, yep I was banned for 24 hours so I copped it on the chin .. now we can get on to the current issue
<Mez> maek0: the ban I see was 6 days :P
<maek0> Mez, the ban that ikonia did ??
<Gary> bazhang: did you tell zloy that I needed to speak with him?
<Gary> if so, do you know what about? :p
<bazhang> Gary, he was talking about password cracking and he and kukman were talking about #ubuntu-ru-women channel
<bazhang> Gary, then he was asking me if I knew Josef Stalin, and what I thought about his ideology
<Gary> arghh :p
<Gary> he didn't harrass anyone though?
<bazhang> this was after I had reprimanded him for the password cracking talk (which he claimed not to understand was wrong)
<Mez> maek0: ok, I've read through logs, and I think I've come to a conclusion.
<maek0> Mez, thanks for doing that
<Mez> Your behaviour before has been out of line. You have seemed very argumentative, and to be quite frank, I agree with the previous bans that have been made.
<Gary> bazhang: oki, it's just he said that you said that I wanted to talk to him, and I had no idea what about
<bazhang> Gary, I asked him if I should talk with you about this
<Mez> maek0: You have been given a chance to make things right, to act properly in our channels, and I think it's already been made clear to you that if you continue to act the way you have done, you'd be banned, permanently. Have you not?
<maek0> Mez, well I am sorry if I have been argumentative .. I just assumed people were being argumentative to me
<maek0> Mez,  can I explain this current situation please ??
<bazhang> Gary, the Russian operators have been apprised of his behaviour and are watching him closely, the caveat being that they are almost never around
<Mez> maek0: apology accepted, however, if you think that someone is being argumentative. just close the window and ignore them
<Mez> maek0: if ANYONE asks you to obey the rules, or tells you that you're going out of line, then you *listen* to them. 
<Mez> maek0: you don't need to argue back. The best argument is silence.
<Mez> maek0: I don't need an explanation.
<maek0> Mez, sorry about that I guess that if someone seems argumentative Im tempted to argue back 
<maek0> I am a relative IRC noob sorry
<Mez> maek0: all I can say is that you are being given ONE chance here. You need to prove yourself to us, or next time, the ban won't be lifted. You need to follow the guidelines
<Mez> !guidelines | maek0 
<ubottu> maek0: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mez> You need to make sure that if we ever see your nick being reported to us again, it's for something good, not for something bad.
<maek0> Mez, thanks .. just for the record .. tell me why I got banned for this current situation ??
<Mez> maek0: your history and
<Mez> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mez> !jfgi 
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Mez> wtf is not acceptable. It is STILL cursing. but disguised.
<maek0> well thats going to be tough because those words ingrained in my internet speech
<Mez> maek0: I'm making it clear now, and I want you to tell me if you don't understand. If there is reason to ban you again, the ban will be a permanent one.
<maek0> I understand that
<Mez> maek0: as is standards, please go and read the Guidelines, and tell me if there's anything in them you don't understand
<maek0> its just that I feel a bit cheated because I got highlighted and someone told me that I was running a root account and I was worried
<Mez> !guidelines | maek0 
<ubottu> maek0: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maek0> but I understand that "wt*" is not acceptable
<Mez> maek0: please read the guidelines.
<Mez> actually read them through. Every single word
<maek0> okay I will read them through
<Mez> let me know when you're done
<maek0> I will say however that Jack_Sparrow needs to be careful on who he highlights ... if he was careful none of this would have happened
<maek0> okay reading now
<Mez> maek0: he apologised. Leave it. 
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, want to start this all over AGAIN..
<Jack_Sparrow> I am ready
<maek0> okay I accept Jack_Sparrow's apology
<Mez> maek0: you're not helping here. It's been dealt with. Leave it in the past.
<Mez> It's this kind of thing that gets you into trouble. I know I'm already watching you and reconsidering my decision to lift the ban. 
<maek0> Mez okay I will go now ... you all have a great day
<maek0> back now
<Mez> hey, you finished reading the guidelines yet?
<maek0> I am up to here: When helping: be helpful
<Mez> ok, lemme know when done
<maek0> what are talking scripts ??
<Mez> For example
<Mez> @schedule
<ubottu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 15 Dec 19:00: LoCo Council | 16 Dec 01:00: Forum Council | 16 Dec 11:00: Community Council | 16 Dec 16:00: Server Team | 16 Dec 17:00: Kernel Team | 17 Dec 16:00: Foundation Team
<Mez> that's a talking script (but it'd be on a user)
<Mez> or, say, something that kept telling the channel what music you were playing when you changed track
<Mez> or, something that would post a msg telling people you are away
 * Mez is away (gone)
<maek0> ah okay ... I guess IRC has been around for a long time and people have worked out how to do funky things
 * Mez is back
<Mez> stuff like that
<Mez> maek0: more annoying than funky
<Mez> @bansearch maek0 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@ppp118-208-242-236.lns10.mel6.internode.on.net by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Dec 15 2008 12:21:45 (ID: 7994)
<maek0> okay I am done reading this and I will endeavour to keep that in mind before I post anything in #ubuntu 
<Mez> ok, your ban has been lifted, dont let me see you again. 
<Mez> (in here)
<maek0> actually does the ubuntu irc network have like a chit chat channel ??
<Mez> #ubuntu-offtopic  but the same rules apply, except the "only support" one
<ubot5`> Mez: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Mez has to go
<Mez> @mark #ubuntu-ops maek0 
<maek0> okay have a nice day and all that
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii sips
<LjL> some mess here, i see?
<Pici> Thats what happens when someone accidentally reboot servers
<LjL> Pici: i guess, but, the floodbots went on being lagged and idiotic for a really long time... was it just due to that?
<Pici> LjL: I'm not sure what that was about.
<ikonia> quicky - my connection just %100 died so I'm borrwing a friends machine to hop in here, but I'm %100 out of service at the moment
<ikonia> out
<genii> I guess yelling at his ISP on the phone didn't get them motivated....
<Mez> he came in here for a quicky ? ew
<ikonia> who did
<Jack_Sparrow> Yew did
<ikonia> oh
 * Mez chuckles
<Ursinha> hey guys..
<Ursinha> what is the criteria to a person to become op in #ubuntu?
<Ursinha> asking to see how it works and if it would apply to another channel
<Pici> Ursinha: Basically we select a contributing person from the main channels with no (recent) record of behavorial problems and invite them to become an op.  If they turn down the offer then we don't force them. Some people don't want to be ops.
<Ursinha> Pici, it is pretty much what I thought it was
<Pici> Ursinha: We usually give probationary access to operator priveleges and keep an eye on them for a bit.
<Ursinha> Pici, naturally
<Ursinha> :)
<nalioth> Ursinha: in some channels and some networks, asking automatically puts you out of any consideration
<Ursinha> nalioth, well, I don't want to be an #ubuntu op, if you're suggesting that
<nalioth> i'm just sayin'
<Ursinha> <Ursinha> asking to see how it works and if it would apply to another channel
<Ursinha> nalioth, ^
<nalioth> we don't do that here
<nalioth> yes, i can read
<Ursinha> we're having "issues" in another channel
<Ursinha> so I wanted to know how it works in other places
<Pici> Ursinha: May I ask what channel? Or is it not Ubuntu/canonical related?
<Ursinha> Pici, it's #ubuntu-br
<Pici> Ursinha: Ah.
<Ursinha> Pici, the "issues" are quoted because it's not exactly a problem
<Ursinha> we're just defining some rules
<Ursinha> that's all :)
<LjjjL> so you want to learn how to do things properly
<LjjjL> you
<LjjjL> you've found some good teachers
<LjjjL> </sarcasm>
<Ursinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> basically we have a few that always complain about everything
<Ursinha> I know we all have
<Ursinha> so we want to write something down for it to be plain clear to everyone
<LjjjL> like guidelines?
<Ursinha> exactly
<Mez> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ursinha> we're aware of that, and we've translated from that page
<Ursinha> we just wanted to be clear about how it works in that channel
<LjjjL> Ursinha: why aren't you on -irc? other international ops will easily have their own experiences with guidelines to share
<Ursinha> that have less people and so on
<LjjjL> quite a few have "copied" from our guidelines too, but also had to make a set of adjustments
<LjjjL> indeed, that's why i suggest asking/looking at other loco channels too
<Ursinha> awesome LjjjL :)
<Ursinha> that's my idea too, that's why I'm asking here :)
<Ursinha> where the ops unite :P
<LjjjL> Ursinha: but the loco operators are on #ubuntu-irc
<Ursinha> LjjjL, really? what's this channel?
<LjjjL> Ursinha: what the topic says, mostly. check the IrcTeam/Coordination link
<LjjjL> some of the french ops are residents there
<LjjjL> a few spanish ops too, some of the time
<ikonia> sava ?
<ikonia> do beer porvafor
<LjjjL> vorpafor yeah
<ikonia> dos I meant
<ikonia> as in 2
<Ursinha> hahahahahaha
<ikonia> dos chinquos elephanti
<LjjjL> ikonia: ok, but it por favor not por vafor :P
<Ursinha> :)
<ikonia> danke
<Ursinha> someone invited me here saying that it's a good place to watch when things get crazy on some channels
<Ursinha> that's why I thought it was a QG for the ops
<Ursinha> of ubuntu* 
<LjjjL> Ursinha: it's a QG only for the english channels (and only some of them, at that)
<Ursinha> right.
<LjjjL> loco channels usually have their own -xx-ops channels
<Ursinha> this time I'm referring to it was a problem on ubuntu-br channel
<LjjjL> but yeah here is where you can see us arguing with trolls
<Ursinha> and other channels too
<Ursinha> thanks LjjjL 
<ikonia> or amongst ourselves
<LjjjL> ikonia: what the hell are you talking about, that never happens
<LjjjL> ikonia: you're crazy, or a troll
<ikonia> both  ?
<LjjjL> yes, i was about to say
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Ursinha> lol
 * genii sips
<genii> Damn. Pici is omnipresent in my channel list
 * genii prepares for a cataclysmic announcement of some sort
<Ursinha> lol
<PriceChild> genii: hmm?
<Ursinha> PriceChild, I guess genii was referring to tomaw_ 
<PriceChild> genii: do we scare you? :P
<genii> PriceChild: Just the disconnects which seem to follow tomaw's announcements....
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !rodserling is the insane one
<Tm_T> errr
<genii> @logout
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Wondering if anyone sees me, I authed with freenode and did @login but looks like I may still be devoiced according to the statusbar of my client
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I'm out ->
<genii> OK, thanks
 * genii makes a note to file a quassel bug
<LjL> just one?
<genii> Hehe
<genii> LjL: Well, it's a work-in-progress
<Mez> genii: /cycle
<LjL> genii: may i quickly do something that your client might not entirely like?
<genii> Mez: OK I'll try
<genii> Mez: Nah still same
<Mez> (aka part the channel, then rejoin)
<genii> LjL: Will I have a possible cataclysm?
<LjL> genii: hmhm
<genii> Hangon /part /join cycle
<genii> Mez: Nah didn't change
<Mez> yeah, chanserv isnt recognising you
<genii> But oddly I'm authed, cloak works, @login works, etc
<LjL> what's the problem, out of curiosity?
<Mez> genii: you dont have access to be autovoiced in here
<Mez> LjL: he seems to have lost his +v in here
<genii> Mez: Maybe thats it
<LjL> he's never had it afaik
<genii> LjL: OK, now it shows properly in the status area
<Mez> LjL: maybe it was set manually on him :D#
<Mez> and it went when he /quit
<ikonia> has anyone got a cool way of searching #ubuntu logs ?
<Mez> grep -R word ~/irclogs/\#ubuntu
<nalioth> ikonia: gogole does a fine job
<nalioth> ikonia: and google, too
<ikonia> I've just had a random note from a user called stefodnb saying about a comment he made to me in pm (I think he made it in the channel) that says "randon morons blubber"
<ikonia> however it's just appeared on this site/url http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache:_6bX-kQfoqwJ:www.novamind.com/media/az/job-interview.html+"random+morons+blubber"&hl=bg&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=bg&client=firefox-a
<ikonia> he's moaning/accusing me of blabbing about it, not that I care to be fair, however I've not mentioned this comment, but I am interested what this site is and how it's logging parts of the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure he said it in the channel
<Mez> that site seems like a blog to me ikonia 
<ikonia> Mez: well yes, but it seems to be blogging parts of the ubuntu channel
<Mez> oh, yeah
<phix> LjL: I am still banned, what's up?
<LjL> phix: the ceiling
<LjL> phix: you asked if i was around yesterday, then said nothing further
<Mez> LjL: aeroplanes....
<phix> LjL: poor you, stuck in an office
<LjL> uhm, no
<phix> LjL: or house :)
<LjL> i'm at home
<phix> either way it's a great day today
<phix> shame to be indoors
<LjL> not sure, it's been raining for three days and it's not stopping.
<phix> any way, the ban, what's going on there?
<LjL> it's also half past midnight.
<LjL> phix: nothing.
<LjL> phix: i suppose you've read the guidelines, coc and the rest of the !etiquette factoids quite carefully by now?
<phix> oh, hehe, that's right, you live in the EU somewhere
<Mez> 23:37 <+LjL> it's also half past midnight.
<phix> LjL: well no, I have been banned :)
<Mez> and in new zealand, it was l33t o clock
<phix> I can't access the factoids 
<LjL> phix: wait, what?
<Mez> !guidelines | phix
<ubottu> phix: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> you've been banned so you can't access the factoids? that makes no sense
<Mez> !coc | phix
<ubottu> phix: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Mez> !ettiquette | phix
<ubottu> phix: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> don't tell me i forgot to point you to !etiquette when we first met here?
<phix> LjL: ah, oh those ones, yes I Have skimmed over them
<LjL> phix: come back when you've *read* them and *understood* them then
<Mez> phix: you need to read every word ;)
<phix> LjL: done
<LjL> phix: no, you just said skimmed
<phix> LjL: yeah I get the idea :) I understand
<LjL> sorry genii, i hit enter by mistake :>
<phix> the message came across quite fine, to sum it up, don't be a dick
<LjL> phix: i don't want you to "get the idea", i want you to READ them CAREFULLY
<phix> I get it
<genii> LjL: That was .... odd
<LjL> it's the least i could ask of you after you gratuitously spammed the channel, so please do
<phix> ok
<phix> ok ircGuildlines was an easy read
<Mez> phix: I just started reading them again, and i'm not even half way through
<LjL> phix: ok, so, when you send a message to the channel to inform them that you're away, what should the message format be?
<Mez> and I can speedread professionally
<phix> LjL: In short, don't
<LjL> alright, trick question one passed
<phix> :)
<phix> anything else?
<Mez> phix: what's a pastebin ?
<phix> Mez: a website 
<LjL> phix: yes. when you disagree with an op, how should you inform them of it?
<phix> Mez: to paste large amounts of text
<phix> LjL: in a polite manner of corse otherwise they kick and ban you :)
<LjL> also, not in the main channel
<LjL> but you didn't answer "i shouldn't disagree with him" at least, so i guess that's good
<phix> LjL: well, you cant really prv msg them, that is also rude :)
<phix> LjL: well no, the ops are not prophets :)
<Mez> phix: you can always /msg us ;)
<phix> Mez: really? I thought ops hate that
<LjL> phix: not really, the ops can be messaged fine if it's about op business
<phix> ah ok, so if I want to know how you are going I shouldn't message you?
<LjL> phix: i hate it if you message me out of the blue with nothing that has anything to do with me or ops business
<LjL> phix: i'd appreciate that, yes, thanks
<Mez> phix: some do, but we tend to lean towards the "if you need an op, we dont mind you msging us, but business only please ;)"
<phix> ok
<phix> too easy
<LjL> phix: your ban is lifted, have fun, and if by any chance you didn't actually finish reading the stuff yet, do
<phix> done and done
<Mez> pop quiz on Friday? :P
<phix> woot
<Mez> wait... darn, not a pop quiz anymore ;)
<phix> although Friday it will be saturday for me, I will be well on holidays :P
<phix> ok I will get out of this chan now
<LjL> phix: wait
<phix> Thank you for lifting the ban
<phix> ok
<LjL> phix: what in the guidelines suggested that it was a good idea to make the main channel scroll by randomly typing smileys into it?
<phix> haha, they wernt random, they were specific and directed to you
<LjL> phix: and irrelevant to ubuntu support
<phix> lol, I supose so, should I go in offtopic and paste that instead?
<LjL> no.
<phix> ok
<phix> noted
<LjL> phix: ok, now you can get out of here i guess, unless you're just about to do something else silly in #ubuntu
<phix> LjL: I am offering help to some person regarding GLX not enabled in X
<LjL> that's quite legitimate, seems like a good start in the right direction.
<phix> so, yes I have no other need to be in this channel, fair well.
<LjL> bye
 * LjL hopes the same
<LjL> @mark phix
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> That seemed to go relatively painlessly...
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone have issue with this nick..  * holyshit (n=holyshit@35-38.asparuhovo.net) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> have you messaged him ?
<Jack_Sparrow> k.. I'll politely ask them to change it
<Jack_Sparrow> If you have the time great..
<ikonia> I'll do it
<Jack_Sparrow> I am up to ^^^ with windows problems today
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> what's he doing here ?
<ikonia> I didn't forward him
<ikonia> he just said he'd quit
<Pici> auto forwarding of bad idents
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> how did he get in #ubuntu in the first place then
<nalioth> ikonia: he did not
<ikonia> didn't he, my mistake
<ikonia> 23:52 -!- holyshit [n=holyshit@35-38.asparuhovo.net] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 23:56 -!- holyshit [n=holyshit@35-38.asparuhovo.net] has quit ["Connection  reset by peer"]
<ikonia> looked like he got in 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-16
<nalioth> interesting.  i thought idents with *shit* got forwarded here
<Pici> So did I.  
<genii> Gah. More sudo su nonsense 
<ikonia> tomaw: are you awake
<tomaw> ikonia: almost
<tomaw> what's up?
<ikonia> tomaw: got a minute for a pm
<tomaw> sure
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I rebanned your half-pipe ban, floodbot suggested a ban evade
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec please
<Jack_Sparrow> es Pici whats p .. half pipe ban? sorr for y;s and u's, still have jambed finger..  Have helper typing while I was working on a PC
<Jack_Sparrow> Bahn on who the sexy chat guy
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Looks like the guy who posted the picture of the car crashing into the cyclists.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah..
<Jack_Sparrow> np. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying to work on a PC with two fingers taped together is a pain
<Jack_Sparrow> or type for that matter
<Mez> specially if you're a gamer ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Still finishing up my MAME cabinet, other than that not mch of a gamer
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow an extra-large mug of delicious coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> JUst in time, freezing cold here, must be in the 50's
<genii> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Genii The wife spun her Lincoln going down the onramp to the freeway yesterday, spun two full times across three lanes of freeway and didnt hit a thing..
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Wow, lucky.
<Jack_Sparrow> tell me about it
<Jack_Sparrow> later, I gotta get this pc done for a windows user
<genii> OK, try not to have fun ... ;)
 * tritium welcomes the snow to New Mexico
<bazhang> :/
 * nalioth tells the Texas snow to head west . . .
<tritium> nalioth: I'll pack some up and send it to you
<genii> I'm trying now to picture Big D in a couple feet of snow, people freaking out, runs on the Walmart for nonexistent coats, etc
<nalioth> tritium: don't bother.  we had a record snow a few days ago
<tritium> Oh yeah?  I'm hoping for a two-hour delay tomorrow.
<jrib> oh?  is the northeast supposed to get hit too?
<jrib> because it felt like spring today
<Pici> It was way too warm here.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sleepy_cat said: !Trash is also not there
<hischild> shik in #ubuntu is doing all kinds of random chatter. 
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (Shik)
<ubottu> brusteve called the ops in #ubuntu (Shik)
<hischild> thank you jussi01 
<elkbuntu> who else noted that hostmask?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: noted in which way?
<elkbuntu> the last three characters.
<elkbuntu> of the idiot in #ubuntu
<jussi01> .ru? and?
<elkbuntu> yet another.
<jussi01> ahh
<DrDerek> can you guys get rid of Sailormoon, it's Socrates / Stasshole from before
<snuxoll> we have a troll in -ot that's ban evading
<snuxoll> same guy that was impersonating DrDerek a few weeks ago, by the looks of it
<DrDerek> yeah, it is..
<snuxoll> DrDerek: why don't these people learn?
<snuxoll> DrDerek: moreover, why you of all people ;(
<DrDerek> he's a troll from my older days
<snuxoll> DrDerek: oh?
<DrDerek> yeah, from an old chat site.
<snuxoll> DrDerek: how did he find you in -ot?
<snuxoll> wow, this guy is annoying
<DrDerek> he was trolling another channel I was in, and whois'd me
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> how would I ban someone that's coming in from mibbit?
<bazhang> panarchy?
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> @bansearch panarchy
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<jrib> ...
<bazhang> apparently the little chat he had with tritium did not sink in.
<bazhang> he was multi-!enter ~7-8 times yesterday
 * gnomefreak confused
<jrib> gnomefreak: eh?
<Pici> eh?
<gnomefreak> jrib: the memo that was sent out about #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> I tend to avoid that as the last time I banned /un banned a mibbit user I removed the ban exempt feature on the floodbots
<jrib> there has to be a way, otherwise I don't see why trolls don't just use mibbit
<Pici> When you kick a mibbit user, the floodbots automagically place a ban on their real host.
<bazhang> just dont do it my way :)
<Pici> They won't grant +e to people who have matching bans on their real hosts.
 * jrib tries
<bazhang> I cant actually figure out how to read that memo
<bazhang> just that one exists
<Pici> /msg memoserv help
<gnomefreak> bazhang: /msg memoserv read 1
<bazhang> I did that and it says there is one
<gnomefreak> or if more than one use all
<gnomefreak> Syntax: READ <memo number>
<gnomefreak> or instead of number use new
<gnomefreak> not all
<jrib> you should enable forwarding of memos to your email gnomefreak
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thanks, not sure what it means though :)
<gnomefreak> jrib: how? i didnt think memoserv used email
<bazhang> ie the memo in question
<gnomefreak> bazhang: type /msg memoserv read new
<jrib> gnomefreak: i get my memos in my email
<jrib> I don't remember how exactly, /msg memoserv help  maybe
<gnomefreak> i didnt see it but will look again
<gnomefreak>  gnomefreak help foward
<gnomefreak> .:09:02:10:. -MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- No help available for foward
<gnomefreak> :(
<jrib>   /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-63e73615dd611416  just seems to get ignored
<LjL> jrib: ?
<jrib> LjL: I type that in my client and nothing happens :/
<jrib> is it my client being stupid?
<LjL> jrib: no
<LjL> jrib: *!*@gateway/web/* is already banned
<LjL> jrib: so it won't let you do any narrower bans than that
<LjL> jrib: also, it's useless to ban mibbit users like that, because the number in the mask is a random session number
<jrib> LjL: ok, so how can I ban a mibbit user?
<LjL> jrib: just kick them, the floodbots will do the rest
<jrib> LjL: and if they've already left the channel?
<LjL> jrib: (hint: a mibbit user's ident is an IP in hex, and a mibbit user's realname is their hostname)
<LjL> jrib: ban their hostname
<gnomefreak> jrib: from what #freenode says there isnt a way unless i write a script so i will screw with it later i have to get going
<LjL> gnomefreak: there is a way since we have floodbots
<LjL> just ban the hostname, as seen in the realname
<jrib> gnomefreak: they're wrong because it's obviously working here 
<gnomefreak> LjL: memos by email
<LjL> gnomefreak: ah sorry
<gnomefreak> jrib: nothing in help  or help forward
<jrib> LjL: but can I get the realname still?  Does floodbot store that somewhere?
<LjL> jrib: no, but /whowas does
<LjL> jrib, gnomefreak: /ns help set emailmemos?
<bazhang> 220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au  <---Panarchy
<gnomefreak> LjL: trying
<jrib> ouch, I'm late
<jrib> bbbl
<jrib> -b
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> bazhang: is he banned?
<bazhang> LjL, not yet
<LjL> bazhang: i see the floodbot logged quite an interesting warning about him :)
<bazhang> LjL, he got flagged by fb twice in less than a minute or so
<LjL> ugh, he will be banned *very* soon, the bt can't lie so much
<bazhang> around 10 times yesterday as well
<gnomefreak> thanks LjL that worked i hope
<gnomefreak> it says it did
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening...
<ubottu> In ubottu, ilaiho said: but there is only ancient machines
<Pici> yikes
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> weird
<LjL> the bots don't send that when they're in emergency mode
<LjL> they were caught in the non-emergency grace round i think
<LjL> gaelfix has a weird APT problem on Intrepid, http://pastebin.com/d446c99ba - the sources.list looks good, http://pastebin.com/d386004e9 - policy of gnome-panel and consolekit gives the right versions - the thing i find really weird is that the "apt-cache depends gnome-panel" output lists consolekit as a depend, but "show" does not
<LjL> http://pastebin.com/d3c6767ca <- depends output
<genii> bazhang: Perhaps it's a full moon or so
<bazhang> genii, seems that way :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I brought grande's mocha's for everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning guys
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yay, caffeine!
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Get the hang of typing yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> I took the tape off this am
<Pici> Ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Still sore and I may miss a few, but, better now thanks
<Pici> Good to hear
<bazhang> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> oy
<bazhang> monday tuesday !enterday
<bazhang> acute panarchitis
<ikonia> yummy
<Pici> It must be Thursday
<jussi01> Congrats Pici 
<jussi01> !!
<genii> Hiya jussi01
<Pici> jussi01: Eh?
<jussi01> Pici: Did you not note the results of the CC meeting today?
<Pici> jussi01: I missed it /me looks
<jussi01> Pici: see #ubuntu-meeting moments ago
<jussi01> <jussi01> sabdfl: can you tell me the actual outcome RE: IRC council today? we were all elected?
<jussi01> <sabdfl> jussi01: yes, that's correct, and we amended the IRC Council charter to say "at least 5" members should be on the council
<jussi01> <sabdfl> dholbach will email the council
<bazhang> is the final outcome a secret?
<LjL> bazhang: i'm sure the meeting logs are public on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> LjL, I was in the channel at the time; I guess I was referring to the mailing list that is 'eyes-only' afaik
<jussi01> bazhang: I thought what I just quoted should have cleared it up?
<bazhang> jussi01, a decision has been made, that much is clear. Exactly *who* will be on the IRC CC is not. My apologies for not being more succinct
<jussi01> bazhang: All of the nominees...
<bazhang> ok...
<jussi01> so Nick Ali, Myself and Pici IIRC ;)
<bazhang> ruh roh
<genii> I find !pm > somename         someone ironic....
<jussi01> genii: hehe
<ikonia> bazhang: what's darkknight on about
<bazhang> ikonia, he has switched objects of affection
<bazhang> from you to me
<ikonia> but what's he on about operators have restricted him ?
<bazhang> his blog postings
<bazhang> wants a critique
<ikonia> silly chap
<bazhang> does the metabot need prompting LjL ?
<ikonia> he knows the rules in #ubuntu so don't give him any slack, he's been told enough time to help him not get in a mess
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> LjL, the null/spam split
<bazhang> ie null/spam question from so-and-so
<LjL> bazhang: sorry, i still don't get what you mean with prompting
<Jack_Sparrow> Did dark spam us with his blog again..
<bazhang> LjL, ie to help it learn; thought I saw you say spam a while back
<LjL> bazhang: ah yes, sure
<bazhang> LjL, thanks
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, now in PM!
<LjL> bazhang: you can type "null <nickname>" to mark something as not-a-valid-question, or "spam <nickname>" to mark it as not-a-question-at-all
<LjL> bazhang: for the other categories, you do "cat <category> <nickname>"
<LjL> bazhang: it's a bayesian filter, much like what people have in their mail clients, except it has more categories than just "spam" and "ham"
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you have him in PM or is he PMing his blog to people
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, just to me afaik
<bazhang> LjL, thanks, that clears it up quite substantially
<Jack_Sparrow> I just talked to him about that a day or so ago
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: if I find out it's gone to people in #ubuntu he's gone as I've made it quite clear on many occasions to him the situation with randomly hitting people in the channel with pm
<Pici> LjL: Does it accept commands in channel, or just in pm?
<LjL> Pici: both
<LjL> Pici: where "channel" must be either #ubuntu-meta or #metabot though, of course
<Pici> LjL: Okay, the wiki page isn't clear on that.
<LjL> bazhang: if something gets marked as "spam" or "null" erroneously, you just "cat" it to some category to overrule it (and teach the filter something more)
<bazhang> LjL, so to bring up the category you just type 'cat' ?
<bazhang> err categories
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia Since I have some degree of credibility with him, do you want me to tell him one last time.
<bazhang> brainfreeze, let me restate
<bazhang> to list the categories that is LjL 
<LjL> bazhang: no, that's "categories"
<LjL> bazhang: there's also "help" ;)
<Pici> /msg LjL help
<bazhang> that is what I am in serious serious need of here 
<bazhang> haha
<LjL> Pici: anyway it's preferable to avoid doing it in #ubuntu-meta, since that channel is supposed to stay "clear" (#metabot is fine)
 * bazhang bows to our new IRC overlords
<Pici> Wow.
<Pici> That blog is just a transcript of conversations from #ubuntu
<LjL> what blog?
<Pici> LjL: DarkKnight's: http://ossarchives.blogspot.com
<Gary> !btlogin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin
<Gary> arghh, I forget!
<bazhang> hehe @
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> well that failed to pm me :'(
<jussi01> Gary: done @login first?
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> woot
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<genii> jussi01: Particular fellow in #k is getting me annoyed
<jussi01> who?
<bazhang> its impolite to *refuse* unsolicited PM's ???
<Pici> Eh?
<bazhang> err unpolite sorry
<genii> jussi01: michael__
<bazhang> michael_ in #kubuntu
<jussi01> ahh, yeah
<genii> I think he just wants to rant or so
<jussi01> yeah, direct him over to -ot
<Tm_T> he's gone
<Gary> back again
<jussi01> michaels been going on about flash like that for ages.
<jussi01> worth a warning/remove soon if he continues to give bad advice
<genii> Sorry, work needed me a few minutes
<genii> I actually have to /away, they are ringing me again :/
<bazhang> ruh roh
<bazhang> xeioa is being helped by the seveas
<jussi01> and?
<Pici> Why is that bad?
<bazhang> its not
<bazhang> it was an attempt at levity.
<bazhang> his glibc in wubi was beyond me
<bazhang> genii, the moon is indeed full
<bazhang> at least on irc :)
<genii> bazhang: Heh
<bazhang> genii, michael__ really is digging in
<Pici> Actually, it looks like it is a full moon
<genii> Yes, I'm just getting caught up on scroll now
<bazhang> he'll be back
<genii> Heh, he is really catching it from you guys now
<bazhang> the number one coffee provider must be defended
<ikonia> people are being %100 polite to him and he' just throwing attitude and ramble back
<genii> bazhang: Thanks...
<genii> ikonia: He started in with the winmodem stuff and it just got worse
<genii> I was trying to deal with him inbetween my work calling me every couple minutes, which wasn't working out
<ikonia> didn't read the scroll back, just tried to guide him to the real problem before he went off even more
<bazhang> he honestly did not seem interested in finding a solution
<ikonia> I concur
<bazhang> auto-pilot
<ikonia> hence why I gave him a warning to get help or not
<ikonia> I saw no reason to allow the randomness to continue
<ikonia> bazhang: I couldn't work out if auto pilot was default settings, or dhcp 
<bazhang> ikonia, I dont think it had any real meaning, he seemed just to want to incite imo
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<ikonia> probably
<bazhang> that and highlighting you constantly
 * jussi01 throws apm at ikonia
<jussi01> stupid space bar...
<ikonia> i need no apm thank you
<jussi01> lol
<bazhang> back for more
<bazhang> is NIck Ali a regular on IRC?
<LjL> bazhang: not that i know of.
<bazhang> LjL, okay thanks
<LjL> bazhang: perhaps in other channels than mine.
<bazhang> in re: the irc cc appointments today
<jussi01> bazhang: LjL, yes he is. He goes under the nick boredandblogging
<Pici> bazhang: Hes not an IRC Team member. 
<bazhang> jussi01, okay, I have actually seen that nick before thanks
<LjL> jussi01: never seen them in irc team channels though
<bazhang> Pici, but he is one of the new IRC overlords correct?
<jussi01> LjL: thats right. I was somewhat confused by his nomination/acceptance
<Pici> bazhang: Yes. Hes quite active with loco team stuff.
<Pici> though ^
<bazhang> cool thanks
<LjL> i am currently confused with a few things myself.
<bazhang> err spelling overlords/cc members
<jussi01> LjL: which things? 
<genii> Pici: Oops, didn't see your earlier reply on webmin there
<Pici> genii: Neither did he it seems
<LjL> jussi01: things
<bazhang> aaro, this is about #ubuntu-es ?
<aaro> yes bazhang, can you help?
<bazhang> aaro, that is handled in #ubuntu-irc
<Pici> Crusher: How can we help you today?
<LjL> or not
<bazhang> Crusher, how can we help you?
<bazhang> oops
<LjL> as in - decisions taken by loco ops are quite final
<aaro> ok bazhang
<bazhang> well meaning addressed
<Crusher> soorry mistake
<ikonia> ahhh still trying to get into #ubuntu
<ikonia> new ip though
<bazhang> sken?
<ikonia> crusher
<ikonia> nothing to do with sken
<bazhang> oh thought it was new nick for sken
<ikonia> this is a guy who refuses to talk about a ban and refuses to acknowledge, yet trys to get in under many names, like sken, but without the abuse
<ikonia> nice to know he's changed his ip, just caught caught out with the "crusher" forward
<ikonia> he normally trys other nicks
<ikonia> and says he's "new to irc" yet, does +i on his account....so not that new
<LjL> ikonia: many clients do that automatically
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ooh +i
<ikonia> well, he knows how to change his ip/nick then to ban dodge
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> so not that new
<Flannel> Did anyone else get an email a few minutes ago from Mr. Kosiorek about becoming an Ubuntu member?
<Pici> Yes.
<Tm_T> mmm
<Flannel> Alright
<Flannel> I wasn't sure if he somehow singled me out, or just went down the whole list
<Pici> Flannel: are you going to take it up with someone?
<Flannel> Pici: I was going to reply and tell him about the process, but thats likely not 'taking it up with someone'
<Flannel> so, no? ;)
<Pici> Okay
<jussi01> right, Im sick of people like this: 
<jussi01> [20:29:27] <blitZ> kde4 is not ready for desktop
<jussi01> [20:29:44] <blitZ> cause it is too slow...
<bazhang> argh
<genii> And apparently he uses fvwm anyhow
<Pici> 2009 is the year of the linux desktop
<genii> Isn't every year ?
<Pici> Yes :(
<LjL> yes, he was being sarcastic.
 * genii decides to just make more coffee
<Tm_T> LjL: couldn't find sarcasm on that one really
<bazhang> ssken?
<bazhang> * [happyholidays] (n=opera@athedsl-21800.home.otenet.gr): sken
<bazhang> when does ban dodging become k-lineable?
<ikonia> he was klined for a few days by gary
<ikonia> he dodged it
<ikonia> <shock horror)
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> :/
<genii> I see our unpolite friend has returned to #k
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> installing debian packages for ubuntu
<genii> Yes
<bazhang> though he may just be confused
<bazhang> ie thinking .deb = debian
<genii> I think he's just stubborn
<bazhang> or both :)
<genii> He obviously doesn't bother to read facoids, etc
<bazhang> or what is typed in irc
<genii> He is REALLY FREAKING ANNOYING
<genii> Sorry
<bazhang> sure is.
<bazhang> 'quit with the crap' etc
<genii> I wonder if he's bugging them in #pidgin now. I'm almost tempted to visit
<genii> bazhang: Something strange. I can't seem to find his joins and leaves
<bazhang> michael__> simple if i may say, don't use the apt-get to get flash the package broken
<bazhang> just now genii 
<genii> Gah
<genii> @logout
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch enqley
<ubottu> Match: *!*@cust-236-113-109-94.dyn.versateladsl.be by bazhang in #ubuntu on Dec 16 2008 11:39:43 (ID: 8017)
<bazhang> he was in earlier using french cusssing people out, just came back in as H_I_T_L_E_R
<Pici> wonderful
<bazhang> seems like michael__ in #kubuntu ranting is one thing, but outright saying things are broken (eg flash) to new comers is just right out
<Tm_T> indeed
<genii> @btlogin
<bazhang> * [happyholidays] (n=opera@athedsl-21800.home.otenet.gr): sken
<bazhang> that has to be ban dodge #23 by sken
<jussi01> hrm, curious. I just got an email asking me to add someone to the ubuntu members team. weird. anyone else get that?
<PriceChild> jussi01: no idea, is it one of the launchpad contact emails?
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah, seems so. 
<PriceChild> they annoy me
<Jack_Sparrow> I musted buster_hymen until he changes his nick
<LjL> nickspoon, topyli, hi
<nickspoon> Hi LjL.
<topyli> looks like invites aren't very noisy on this setup (irssi-proxy and xchat-gnome)
<nalioth> topyli: please introduce yourself to nickserv
<topyli> okay done
<topyli> no idea how long i've been unidentified
<jussi01> ooh, new ops then?
<topyli> halflings :)
<jussi01> hehe
<nickspoon> Heh, indeed.
<LjL> well, to be exact, here's our two new #ubuntu-offtopic ops
<jussi01> LjL: excellent
<jussi01> LjL: although, that guy topyli... well...
<jussi01> :D
<topyli> you'll get your beer one of these days jussi01 :)
<jussi01> :D
<nalioth> half-orcs?
<topyli> at most!
<Jack_Sparrow> If rookie cant provide a url he is looking for a timeout
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia 
<ikonia> yo
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: that was my thinking also ;)
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> look at the topic in their channel
<ikonia> 22:16 -!- Channel #ubuntu created Fri Nov 14 20:50:41 2008
<ikonia> 22:16 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 3 secs
<ikonia> 22:17 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: Ubuntu's official community and professional  support channel.
<ikonia> 22:17 -!- Topic set by maria [] [Fri Nov 14 20:54:25 2008]
<Jack_Sparrow> Sounds like something for a higher authority to look into
<ikonia> nalioth: maybe something for your neck of the woods ?
<jussi01> @bansearch loldude
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-71-200-50-186.hsd1.de.comcast.net by jussi01 in #kubuntu on Dec 16 2008 22:21:35 (ID: 8035)
<jussi01> hrm.
<nalioth> ikonia: what neck of the woods is that?
<ikonia> irc.geekpanties.com
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<ubot5`> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> (great sounding network)
<jussi01> hehe
<nalioth> we don't have any control over other networks
<ikonia> nope of course not, however thought ubuntu may have an interest in them claimining to be the official support channel
<ikonia> I am enjoying watching rookeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee flood the channel though with join/part
<ikonia> hi ljl
<nalioth> ikonia: there's an "official Ubuntu" support channel on damn near every irc network
<LjL> nalioth, "official"? you sure?
<LjL> nalioth: i'm not very sure canonical would especially like that
<nalioth> LjL: mind the quotes
<nalioth> why should they mind? their software is set up to bring new folks here
<LjL> nalioth: look, if canonical won't let, say, ubuntu-eee be called ubuntu-eee, i'm not sure i see how they'd tolerate some channel claiming to be the official support channel
<nalioth> then i guess they'll have their work cut out for them
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> different networks != much hassle
<Mez> Do any of them have anywhere near the amount of users we do?
<ikonia> it's no big deal if they are not bothered, I just assumed they may be
<Mez> 22:45 -!- ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Welcome to #Ubuntu | The *OFFICIAL* channel can be found on irc.freenode.net at #Ubuntu where there are hundreds of users to help answer your questions | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/ | LaunchPad: https://launchpad.net/ | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<Mez> 22:45 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 0 secs
<LjL> Mez: ?
<Mez> that's on another network. I don't think that anyone claims to be the official channel, just that networks channel
<ikonia> LjL: is she behaving odd to you ?
<LjL> ikonia: i'm not in PM
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Whippy said: ubottu: url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/86606/
<Until_It_Sleeps> hello?
<jrib> hi Until_It_Sleeps
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: how can we help you?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Uh, can I get my ban lifted?
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: why were you banned?
<jrib> @bansearch Until_It_Sleeps
<ubottu> Match: *!*@unaffiliated/vandalismdstryr/x-917232 by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Dec 07 2008 08:52:07 (ID: 7706)
<Until_It_Sleeps> I forgot what I did to get myself banned in the first place.
<Until_It_Sleeps> I know I did something, but I forgot what...
<jrib> 008-12-07T08:51:50 *** Until_It_Sleeps has joined #ubuntu
<jrib> 2008-12-07T08:52:06 -Until_It_Sleeps- +AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: ring a bell ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> uh...
<Until_It_Sleeps> Oh...
<Until_It_Sleeps> Yes I do now...
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: why did you do that?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Uh, I forget >.>. It might have been a joke or something.
<Until_It_Sleeps> thats a notice isn't it?
<jrib> yes
<Until_It_Sleeps> ah.
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: notices to channels are usually frowned upon
<Until_It_Sleeps> yes, I realize that now
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: agree not to do that anymore?
<Until_It_Sleeps> I won't do it anymore
<jrib> Until_It_Sleeps: ok.  You should be able to join #ubuntu now
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-17
<Mez> aw poo
<jussi01> Mez: ?
<Mez> I forgot to /savelayout
<Mez> and to /addallchans
<Mez> so now I feel lost
<jussi01> heh
<Mez> seriously, lost
<Mez> I was working on remembering chan numbers
<Mez> and had about 70 more windows opened :D
<jussi01> Mez: now if you had been using quassel... :D
<Mez> jussi01: then I would have had a client that feels clunky, and doesn't look right to me
<jussi01> Mez: in your opinion...
<Mez> no.
<Mez> It doesn't need that clarification.
<Mez> as that's assumed. It feels clunky... it doesnt look right to me....
<jussi01> not gonna argue this with you, so moving on.
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> It doesnt need clarification like that as the words already state that ;)
<mib_i7j7uz> hi
<mib_i7j7uz> can someone please allow me to join ubuntu please
<mib_i7j7uz> thanks
<Pici> hm
<Pici> stdin: fyi, the google calendar api seems to support recurring events just fine. 
<ivantis> wai am i banned from #ubuntu?
<LjL> ivantis: you sent a CTCP to the channel
<LjL> that's not appreciated
<ivantis> i was using U+1, wrong channel
<ivantis> for some reason, used as CTCP
<ivantis> sorry
<LjL> ivantis: ban removed
<ivantis> k thanks
<LjL> funny that '"Adomas Bosanova" baltix' wouldn't turn up anything on google
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been building windows boxes for days...  Ho Ho Ho.. Uch
<Jack_Sparrow> visbits-lin64 How may we help you today
<Pici> LjL: I believe thats yours.
<LjL> yes
<LjL> not much to be said though i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > visbits-lin64 
<ubottu> visbits-lin64, please see my private message
<LjL> joined, "fuck ubuntu", and left. if he has some valid justification that doesn't involve brothers...
<Pici> Ah. I see.
<nickrud> cats, I blame my cats
<bazhang> new operators in -ot; nice
<bazhang> visbits-lin64, may we help you?
<bazhang> LjL, there is a baltix linux btw; if you search on the home page that individual comes up
<bazhang> :/
<jrib> !enter | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !enter | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> that must be the hundredth time you've been given that factoid
<jrib> @mark panarchy banned after continuing to ignore factoids like !enter.  "You can't ban me, I've got ways around that.  Though, as a show of my goodwill I won't do that"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> !guidelines > panarchy
<jrib> !ettiquette > panarchy
<ikonia> does #ubuntu-irc have a no idle policy ?
<ikonia> there are lots of randoms in tehre
<bazhang> no
<jrib> @mark panarchy do not unban before 24 hours have passed since Wed Dec 17 12:14:14 UTC 2008
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I'll rephrase that, should there be a no-idle policy in there, looks like likes or randoms that have nothing to do or say in there
<ikonia> eg: just watching the show
<jrib> why does it matter though?  Are they disruptive?
<ikonia> watching people bargin/discuss bans
<ikonia> any cross-channel discussion etc
<bazhang> that is open for debate; my own personal opinion is no, but again others should weigh in as it a place for folks who are banned in loco channels to wait it out, sometimes for a stretch of time; policing that would be a waste of time better spent
<ikonia> bazhang: I agree, eg: why is emma in there ?
<bazhang> I am likely biased though.
<ikonia> no, I'm just querying it
<ikonia> seems odd
<bazhang> ikonia, watching the watchers?
<ikonia> but why, it's for irc issues, 
<bazhang> why is J-_ in there for that matter; not the most important thing in my view--have never seen her utter a word there
<bazhang> ikonia, btw there are two new -ot operators, toplyi and nickspoon; not sure if you had heard / were around or not
<ikonia> saw them
<bazhang> k
<ubottu> eagles05 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ikonia> trigger happy eagles
<ikonia> he did have a problem though
<gnomefreak> a slight one
<ikonia> yes, wasn't quite the mad panic I was expecting
<ikonia> poor eagles jumped on the next german guy in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> same person differnet name?
<gnomefreak> looks different
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i wonder the same about the australian loco channels. she has no business there
<ikonia> elkbuntu: just a bit odd, I wasn't pikcing on her as she was one of many in that channel
<ikonia> but it does seem odd when she has no business there, and she is in pretty much every ubuntu channel (not that that is a crime)
<elkbuntu> not a crime, no. just really creepy.
<ikonia> jrib: panarcy now pm'ing me as he can't get into ubuntu
<ikonia> he needs support
<ikonia> I've ignored it
<LjL> did you eventually manage to ban him then?
<ikonia> doesn't look like he can dodge the ban as well as he suggested ;)
<ikonia> LjL: who ?
<jrib> LjL: I just kicked him this morning after he ignored !enter again
<elkbuntu> he tried mibbit
<jrib> and floodbot banned :)
<LjL> ikonia: panarchy
<LjL> not that i have anything against it, mind, was just being slightly facetious... the BT speaks volumes on him
<ikonia> not even looked
<ikonia> just say jrib bounce him
<ikonia> saw
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia Morning, how is your connection doing
<ikonia> It's looking good
<ikonia> almost 24 hours 
<ikonia> 15 minutes until 24 hours wihtout a drop
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea
<nickspoon> Don't jinx it!
<ikonia> so, need to get 72 hours solid before I can change my profile back upt to full speed
<bazhang> oof
<ikonia> stuck on 1 meg at the moment and it's quite frustrating
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch,(Memories of 300 baud dialups
<ikonia> nickspoon: well past jinxing it now
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I was on less than 256k yesterday while they ran tests
<ikonia> not happy for the price I pay
<bazhang> thought that was nickrud :)
<ikonia> could be anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> So did I
<ikonia>  /nick nick
<nickspoon> Goddamn!
<bazhang> hiya nickspoon !
<nickspoon> :(
<nickspoon> Hey bazhang :)
<bazhang> sowwy :(
<bazhang> !nickspoon > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickspoon
<nickspoon> I forgive you.
<ikonia> wow, people really can't read today
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> that leon guy has just said he's read the channel list and tehre are too many to rad, so someone posts him the channel list to read
<Pici> !enter | jrib 
<ubottu> jrib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> heh
<Pici> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Not as bad as me hitting enter instead of ' just now
<Mez> who're the new council membes?
<bazhang> pici jussi01 and nick ali
<Mez> who's nick ali ?
<bazhang> boredandblogging
<jussi01> boredandblogging
<Pici> boredandblogging
<Mez> ah, ok :)
<jussi01> someone should get him to join here methinks...
<nickspoon> boredandblogging
<nickspoon> Aw, I was late :(
<ikonia> bluesmoke: do you need help ?
<Pici> bluesmoke: feel like identifying yourself? :)
<Mez> @bansearch bluesmoke 
<ubottu> No matches found for bluesmoke!n=me@24-117-214-187.cpe.cableone.net in any channel
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> Hes not banned.
<Tm_T> yet
<bazhang> its amaranth
<Pici> Indeed.
<Mez> o_O
<ikonia> are you certain ?
<Pici> Yes.
<bazhang> yep
<Mez> how do you know ?
<Pici> Because he told me? 
<bazhang> the stabbity-stabs
<Mez> amaranth needs to blog more
<Mez> :D
<Pici> And 'amaranth' and 'alacarte' both seem to be set as hilights for him
<Mez> Pici: I still think it should have stayed being called smeg
<Mez> !uninstall is <reply> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mez> nalioth: does ubot5` not have apt enabled
<jussi01> hiya boredandblogging :)
 * Pici waves
<boredandblogging> jussi01, Pici: hey!
 * bazhang bows to our new IRC overlords
<Pici> Whats the -bots channel? not #ubuntu-bots?
<jussi01> Pici: for bot management?
<jussi01> #ubuntu-ircbots-team
<ubot5`> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mez> #whoami
<ubot5`> use @whoami
<Mez> lol
<bazhang> apt-build world?
<bazhang> that sounds like gentoo...
<nalioth> Mez: ubot5 isn't mine
<jussi01> Mez: ubot5`: belongs to jpds
<Mez> oh, thought it was yours... or were you 3/
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee for the channel
<bazhang> and eagles was *recommending* that in #kubuntu to new users of late
<bazhang> for that completely 'optimized' system
<LjL> bazhang: that's so silly, everyone knows the right way to get software installed is sudo ./configure; sudo make; sudo cp -a .src/* /usr/bin/
<bazhang> LjL, haha
<bazhang> oh wait you were serious
<LjL> no
<bazhang> phew
<ikonia> I'm going to pull him in here to give him this warning again publicly
<ikonia> I've done it in pm
<ikonia> someone who considers make && make isntall to be gospal for anyone, then asks how to set the root password should not be offering out that sort of advice
<bazhang> well that was not it exactly
<bazhang> it was to apt-build everything
<ikonia> still 
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> I've spoke to him about this in pm
<Pici> I didn't see him reccomending it. Was he?
<ikonia> I've explained that while it is valid to build a package correctly a.) he has no idea what he's doing b.) he can cause damage c.) he shouldn't be offering it to people when he doesn't know what he is saying, even less so to new users 
<ikonia> I can't see it in the last log
<bazhang> yet he was in #kubuntu and #ubuntu just a short while ago asking how to fix his 'su' issues
<Pici> I see no evidence of c.)
<ikonia> bazhang: when was this
<ikonia> Pici: I can't see it in the log either
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry, when was he offering this advice
<PriceChild> Pici: I am Mark Shuttleworth.
<bazhang> eagles0513875> can anyone help me with changing the password for su
<Pici> PriceChild: Since when?
<bazhang> ikonia, let me check the logs
<PriceChild> Pici: Please ignore the fact that I am not identified as him and do my bidding.
<ikonia> bazhang: no I mean when was he telling people to build the pacakge
<ikonia> PriceChild: shall I close down #ubuntu then ?
 * LjL hands Pici an axe
<PriceChild> Because that's what I do actually... ask people to do my bidding.
<bazhang> ikonia, I am checking the logs may take a moment
<ikonia> bazhang: no sweat
<bazhang> ikonia, it was very recent (last couple of days ) though
<PriceChild> Hey boredandblogging,
<Pici> PriceChild: You're also a good singer, but you need to brush up on your American Pie lyrics
<boredandblogging> PriceChild: hey
<PriceChild> Pici: lost you
<Pici> PriceChild: Exactly.
<Pici> Mark was singing American Pie at UDS All Stars.
<PriceChild> i didn't know it was a song
<ikonia> bye bye miss american puie
<ikonia> pie
<ikonia> drove my chevy to the levey but the levy was high ?
<ikonia> is that it
<PriceChild> But I hope I'm with you now.
<PriceChild> Ahh that one.
<PriceChild> I was probably drunk which is why I don't remember though.
<ikonia> what's it like in space mark ?
<bazhang> so what are the orders from our new overlords? 
<bazhang> +m on -ot?
<jussi01> bazhang: for you.... well
<genii> bazhang: I should never have told him about apt-build ....
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> anyways, Im off downstairs - a rather time consuming task...
<bazhang> genii, he just took it to absurd lengths
<PriceChild> jussi01: australia?
<bazhang> genii, he was going wrong long before he found out about that
<PriceChild> Weird name for it but I guess it is down under.
<bazhang> wanting to build his own distro etc
<bazhang> a leaner ubuntu (with extra optimization!)
<genii> bazhang: Maybe I should point him at LFS
<bazhang> genii, yeowch
<genii> Hehehe
<ikonia> bazhang: I spent time with him expalining the distro process and how it was just not going to happen for him at this time due to his lack of understanding
<ikonia> bazhang: when I say tmie I mean days
<ikonia> which he agreed with and intended to focus on smaller projects to build up his experience
<bazhang> well that didnt last long on his part
<genii> ikonia: I just had to explain using sudo vs su to him
<ikonia> the same thing I explained
<ikonia> or one of them
 * bluesmoke looks around
<nalioth> bluesmoke: can we help you?
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87167/ from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/16/%23kubuntu.txt ikonia 
<ikonia> ughhh that was today
<bazhang> well for relative values of 'today'
<bazhang> 12/18 = 12/16
<ikonia> why he wants to recompile his kernel I'll never know
<ikonia> "it makes it faster"
<ikonia> it's modular !
<Pici> I don't think the speed gained from compiling the kernel will outweigh the time spent compiling it,
<bazhang> LFS has to be against the CoC (or at least recommending it)
<ikonia> bazhang: hey careful !"
<bazhang> ikonia, adherent of LFS? sorry!
<Pici> hah
<nickspoon> Isn't driving people mad against the CoC already? ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> Pici: if you have a monolithic kernel that takes 128Meg of ram to load, then I'd say recompile is good, but as ubuntu is modular and loads in about 32 meg, there is no point
<ikonia> (in short agreed)
<bluesmoke> nalioth: Not right now, no
<bluesmoke> :P
<bluesmoke> ikonia: Modular is not a good thing for speed
<ikonia> bluesmoke: no the loading / unloading of modules is a pain at boot time
<bluesmoke> ikonia: It has runtime overhead as well
<ikonia> bluesmoke: expand on that please ?
<bluesmoke> I really can't, I just heard exactly that from a kernel hacker
<bluesmoke> Things loaded as modules run slower than things compiled in
<ikonia> I apriciate there should be a minor overhead of it being held together rather than "one" binary but that should be almost nothing
<Pici> ikonia: There was discussion at UDS to reduce the number of modules to increase boot time.  I didn't attend the actuall session, but it was discussed.
<ikonia> Pici: something can be built in at a size overhead if they are common, I see no issue with that
<ikonia> but the fact that the desktop caters for so much varity of hardware would make it difficult to balance
<bluesmoke> Don't listen to Pici, he wasted his time at UDS
<bluesmoke> Didn't even have any Naked Juice... :/
<genii> Probably just filled up on free burritos....
<Pici> Yep.
<nickspoon> There are free burritos at UDS?
<Pici> Google Burritos
<bluesmoke> ikonia: There are some modules essentially every x86 desktop fast enough to run Ubuntu is going to use
<nickspoon> Oh my <3
<ikonia> bluesmoke yes they are the common ones to be included
<bluesmoke> nickspoon: There is free everything food-related at Google
<ikonia> bluesmoke: I'd like to see the server and generic kernel differ more in terms of module availability
<bluesmoke> And their lunch utensils and carriers are made out of corn
<Pici> I think it may be a good idea to move this conversation to -ot :)
<bluesmoke> But look like styrofoam and plastic
<bluesmoke> aww
<ikonia> Pici: sorry
<Pici> ikonia: Don't apologize.
<ikonia> got carried away in my first worthwhile conversation of the day
 * bluesmoke too
<ikonia> would I be shot down in flames bad if I suggested trying to focus -ot on ubuntu discssion that is "offtopic" or generic to the other channels rather than just "anything" goes
 * ikonia puts flaem suit on quick
<nickspoon> Yep.
<ikonia> I'd love to discuss this sort of thing but -ot is not pluasable due to people talking about turning into bananas and truning their dogs into fish
<jussi01> PriceChild: no, not Australia, I literally meant downstairs, with a cast on the whole of my left leg it takes a while to get down...
<PriceChild> jussi01: sure? *hides*
<ikonia> PriceChild: he's in Yorkshire putting on his aussie accent
 * jussi01 bites PriceChild
<PriceChild> where around in yorkshire?
<PriceChild> i 'think' i'm going up to york in a few days
<ikonia> somewhre int he lakes
<jussi01> hahahahahahahaha
<bazhang> is that york -shiiiiire, or york-shure
<ikonia> bazhang: shiiiiire and lanca-shure
<bazhang> ooh nice
<nickspoon> I say york-sheer.
<Pici> I don;t say it at all.
<nickspoon> Pici: Say it now, then.
<bazhang> worse-cester-shiire sauce
 * genii runs from the Shropshire Slasher
<Pici> woosteh-sheer
<bazhang> +cester
<nickspoon> It's not worse-cester.
<bluesmoke> bazhang: I hate that word
<nickspoon> Pici has it right.
<Pici> Its stupid.
<nickspoon> Lester, too, rather than lie-ces-ter.
<jussi01> and they say finnish names are hard...
<nickspoon> Heh.
<nickspoon> We have this thing with silent letters. Probably comes from the French.
<jussi01> yeah, stupid silent letters. at least in finnish you pronounce everything. note, I am a native english speaker. 
 * Pici rolls his eyes
 * genii hands Pici the Visine
<Pici> genii: Thanks.
<genii> Anytime :)
<Flannel> ikonia: I think the general consensus is Ubuntu discussions, when they happen, generally absorb all of the other participants.  Mind you, the recent environment in that channel is less than mature, so you'd still get lots of stupid-noise, but said topics can still (and do still) happen.
<Flannel> re -ot
<Pici> genii: re +1
<genii> Pici: ?
<Pici> genii: my eye rolling
<genii> Ah, OK
<Flannel> Pici: Where are you rolling them?
<Pici> Flannel: Anywhere that will take them
<genii> Pici: I'm not currently in that one
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87205/
<LjL> maturity is so overrated
<bazhang> 'man man'
<genii> Pici: Yeah I would do some eyeball rolling there likely as well...
<bazhang> he comes in here, changes names, leaves then enters #ubuntu  ? weird
<ikonia> oh look it's sken
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> bazhang: the ban forward catches him he enters here, then changes nick/ip TO enter ubuntu
<bazhang> he clearly does not want help
<ikonia> of course not
<ikonia> well,
<ikonia> he actually does, he seems to ask some genuine questions
<ikonia> but he doesn't want to play by the rules
<bazhang> he is not banned in #kubuntu afaik
<ikonia> he's never gone in there
<bazhang> he is seeking help, just not the linux variety
<ikonia> think he' just imaature
<ikonia> imature
<bazhang> dutch spelling :)
<ikonia> nah, just me being a bad typer
<PriceChild> When was the latest cc meeting?
<Pici> PriceChild: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/16/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<PriceChild> Ah, I was sleeping.
<Pici> I don't know what I was doign.
<jussi01> I was sleeping also. morphine got to me.
<ikonia> bah, thats your excuse for everything
<ikonia> I can't play football, my legs in plaster, I can't do the marathon, my legs in plaster, I can't tapdance, my legs in plaster....find a more plausable excuse
<PriceChild> Pici: jussi01: boredandblogging: Few little things to do. You might want to subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/irc-council
<Pici> PriceChild: I wasn't aware that I could. I could have sworn I tried yesterday.
<PriceChild> Pici: are you not given a subscribing to irc-council section on that page?
<jussi01> PriceChild: did that goe through? it 404'd to me.
<Pici> PriceChild: I am now.
<PriceChild> jussi01: did what go through?
<jussi01> PriceChild: I tried to subscribe, and when I hit submit it 404'd
<Pici> wfm
<jussi01> nvm, I did it again.
<boredandblogging> PriceChild: done
<PriceChild> approved & added to launchpad team also
<boredandblogging> cool
<ikonia> can someone please approve or rject my request for the irc-operators group on launchpad please, 
<PriceChild> 1`at created 30 help windows :(
<geeksquad> i have a problem and to answer it i need to go on #ubuntu thing is i am banned there i just need my ban lifted for a little bit
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<geeksquad> i once heard on here you have to do @login first
<PriceChild> geeksquad: oh are you familiar with ubottu's authentication & bantracking functions?
<ikonia> geeksquad: not getting support is part of the fall out of being banned
<PriceChild> geeksquad: I identified the last time ubottu appeared. No need to again.
<geeksquad> no i just went on here for ban help and another op had problems with @btlogon then another op said to  do @logon first
<geeksquad> only way i know about ot
<geeksquad> meant it
<PriceChild> Last you heard it was the 17th for unban?
<geeksquad> yes and thats today
<PriceChild> geeksquad: LjL might be around soon.
<geeksquad> Ljl was the guy who banned me on #ubuntu-offtopic myritti banned me on #ubuntu
<geeksquad> PriceChild: are you there
<LjL> i am
<LjL> geeksquad: about the ban in #ubuntu, i'd rather let the operator who set it deal with it
<geeksquad> well one op on here said to wait ontil this day and then ask tobe unbanned
<LjL> geeksquad: they were probably talking about the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<geeksquad> they were talking about both is what i thoght
<LjL> geeksquad: i believe your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic is lifted
<LjL> geeksquad: i won't deal with the one in #ubuntu
<geeksquad> it is
<geeksquad> do you know a alternative to #ubuntu
<Mez> @bansearch geeksquad 
<ubottu> Match: *!*n=champ@*.sip.mia.bellsouth.net by Myrtti in #ubuntu on Dec 03 2008 00:27:21 (ID: 7557)
<ubottu> Match: geeksquad!n=champ@adsl-065-012-230-024.sip.mia.bellsouth.net by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 08 2008 23:46:34 (ID: 7741)
<geeksquad> cool
<Flannel> ikonia: Unfortunately I'm on my way out, actually.
<Mez> @mark #ubuntu-ops geeksquad
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> Flannel: I'll follow on then
<Flannel> ikonia: Thankee.
<genii> I think maybe the geeksquad ninjas are coming to get me since I booted up all their shiny Vista demo boxes with livecds.....
 * genii hides
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Did you notice that in the new Windows commercial where they are showing off Vista that they NEVER let the people actually touch the keyboards, they just get to sit and watch the pretty pictures. That is one commercial I would love to spoof on Youtube
<genii> Never really noticed actually
<Jack_Sparrow> I'd love to shoot a MAC/Apple like commercial and when the person actually goes to touch the keyboard go bsod
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I'd like to do one where the PC and Mac guy get trampled by a flock of penguins
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I think Kristians issue is the same as when you change a volume label of a drive, it does not show immediately, only on next start
<Jack_Sparrow> we will soon know
<genii> Weird
<Gary> ljl broke it
<LjL-Temp> my connection is quite clearly playing up
<genii> Saying excess flood here
<LjL-Temp> genii: yeah but that's just because it tries to join too many channels in a row
<genii> Aaah, OK
<LjL-Temp> but the bots also getting disconnected so there's some general hickup
 * genii sips
<PriceChild> boredandblogging: around?
<boredandblogging> PriceChild: yo
<LjL-Temp> oh, not again
<PriceChild> Not sure where is best for this. Been talking with hatemsh about #ubuntu-tn. He started off requesting we transfer the channel to him/the leader from the current ubuntu/member. Wasn't quite happy with this as unsure whether it was an individual or the loco's governance team requesting it. Also odd seen as the current founder is still considered part of the management there. I'm urging them to talk, but I think new election
<LjL> PriceChild, sentence got cut at
<PriceChild> at?
<LjL> PriceChild: oh? i guess my sentence got cut :>
<LjL> PriceChild: at "new election"
<PriceChild> s will be held on the 26th.
<Pici> elections for what?
<jussi01> Pici: I guess for the management of the -tn loco?
<Pici> jussi01: I was guessing that, but wasn't sure.
<PriceChild> yep
 * jdong tries his luck *AGAIN* with his airline.
<jdong> this time I will change my joke repetoire
<LjL> jdong: ?
<jdong> LjL: trying to move my plane home from Friday to tomorrow
<jdong> there's a big snowstorm due Friday morning
<LjL> jdong: ahaha yeah, that's quite a good joke
<jdong> so I call them, and say that I have a meeting I have to make Thursday night
<LjL> oh wait, that wasn't the joke?
<jdong> and the guy's like "haha you're not trying to beat that storm up in New England are ya?"
<LjL> jdong: and did your head make a noise like "j---- *dong*"?
<jdong> and I was like "No way, I love storms. I usually move my flights INTO the storms because every time  you guys have to give me a 10,000 mile voucher"
<jdong> the joke wasn't received very well.
<jdong> apparently wrong economy for that
<LjL> jdong, you need to understand that people who spend their day on the phone tend to not be particularly receptive to tongue in cheek jokes
<jdong> yeah, this time I'll try the bluntly honest approach.
<LjL> jdong: but do they really give you a 10000 miles voucher if your flight gets into a storm? :o
<jdong> LjL: yeah if you get delayed for an unreasonably long time they will give you a voucher and free hotel room / shuttle
<jdong> the last time I got to have a nice room in a Hilton
<jdong> but I was also delayed 22 hours.
<jdong> so I yelled pretty loudly at United for 20 hours
<LjL> jdong: we should have investigated such things before forfeiting our flights to dutchland when alitalia was going bankrupt...
<jdong> at least in the USA the airlines are a very competitive industry; they go to great lengths for customer loyalty
<LjL> jdong: alitalia has another approach for preventing passengers from switching to another company next time they fly
<LjL> jdong: they food poison them.
<jdong> ROFL
<jdong> let's see how well this works :)
<LjL> jdong: err, they were about to go bankrupt, doesn't that answer it?
<jdong> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Yesterday I took the tape off the index finger, today I sliced up the middle finger of the same hand on a burr inside a case.  Sometimes I cant win no matter how I try
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, that's your chance for working on speech dictation technology :>
<Jack_Sparrow> asrrrgh
<Jack_Sparrow> At least it was a clean cut and shold heal fast
<jdong> yeesh talk about outsourcing
<jdong> well this lady wasn't very nice either.
<jdong> it costs $850 to do it.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-18
<jrib> jdong: where are you flying to?
<jdong> Detroit, from Boston
<Jack_Sparrow> Images of John Candy in the back of a rental truck with a Polka Band
<jrib> ah, too far to go by train.  I love taking the train in the winter because I don't really have to worry about the weather
<DrDerek> the troll is back as DrDerekLiveBot
<rookeeeeeeeee> hello
<rookeeeeeeeee> can i ask why i am banned?
<rookeeeeeeeee> why am i being forwarded to #ubuntu-ops?
<PriceChild> rookeeeeeeeee: Hey there, we'll get to you asap.
<rookeeeeeeeee> i didnt know you couldnt idle
<PriceChild> Never said you couldn't.
<PriceChild> well, you can't, but you're not, you're waiting :)
<rookeeeeeeeee> whats the wait for? ive got a cat waiting to be walked
<PriceChild> rookeeeeeeeee: cats come before humans, go take care of him
<rookeeeeeeeee> i dont want to idle
<jdong> then come back at a later time when you can wait?
<rookeeeeeeeee> what is this all about?
<rookeeeeeeeee> is this some kind of alien abduction?
<jdong> now how is asking that productive?
<rookeeeeeeeee> its not, but nothing else i've said has been either.
<rookeeeeeeeee> hello?
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, you were asked here to discuss something you said in channel #ubuntu
<rookeeeeeeeee> what did i say
<bazhang> you dont recall? something about some bots?
<rookeeeeeeeee> dont recall at all
<bazhang> irc.geekpanties.com? does that ring a bell?
<rookeeeeeeeee> did i say dont go to geekpanties.com
<bazhang> what about it? what is its purpose rookeeeeeeeee ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> im sorry?
<rookeeeeeeeee> are you there?
<rookeeeeeeeee> bazhang
<rookeeeeeeeee> abuse of ops
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, yes I am here
<rookeeeeeeeee> please explain
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, you have no recollection of mentioning this website?
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes i asked an op why i couldnt access it, the same op helped me access it.
<rookeeeeeeeee> and even asked me what the site url was
<rookeeeeeeeee> in the main chat window
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, and what is that site about ? care to enlighten us?
<rookeeeeeeeee> ubuntu
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, care to clarify that a bit?
<rookeeeeeeeee> ubuntu irc
<rookeeeeeeeee> any further questions?
<rookeeeeeeeee> well?
<rookeeeeeeeee> I've been waiting here for nearly an hour
<rookeeeeeeeee> over an hour
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee, hi
<rookeeeeeeeee> hi
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok whats the problem
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: we're reviewing your banforward. i'm sorry it's taking long.
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, the operator who forwarded you here should be around shortly; is there a big hurry to get into #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> ie the freenode one?
<rookeeeeeeeee> i have to go to sleep soon
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee, i'm a bit worried with some of your behavior in #ubuntu
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, so shall we resolve this tomorrow then ?
<rookeeeeeeeee> why is that LjL
<LjL> well rookeeeeeeeee, you didn't always seem to understand that #ubuntu is strictly a support channel for ubuntu technical support issues
<LjL> and not, for instance, a place to find buddies to help you in other contexts
<rookeeeeeeeee> i come there to find ubuntu buddies
<LjL> well rookeeeeeeeee, that's not the reason that channel exists
<rookeeeeeeeee> .
<bazhang> it is support only rookeeeeeeeee 
<rookeeeeeeeee> well im trying to find "ubuntu buddies" so they can support me
<bazhang> you were asking about 'who will be my ubuntu buddy?' a day or two ago
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee, i'm afraid we can't help you with that, and neither can #ubuntu
<rookeeeeeeeee> i got a resounding response 
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else entirely
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee, also, something like "why do people use old versions of ubuntu?" is definitely not a support question
<rookeeeeeeeee> it could be a support question, I could learn something from that that could enhance my ubuntu experience.
<LjL> well, that sort of extremely indirect support questions, if you would like to call them such, is best discussed in places like #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, it is not a support question. support = problems with your current install.
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<rookeeeeeeeee> understood
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, so you need to get some sleep correct?
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes but are you done?
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: well, i'd like when you have time to read our channel guidelines and other important bits of information
<LjL> first
<LjL> !etiquette > rookeeeeeeeee    (rookeeeeeeeee, see the private message from ubottu)
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok, i will. will there be a test?
<rookeeeeeeeee> im serious
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: i trust you'll just read them and ensure you follow them
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: so am i - no, there won't be a test
<rookeeeeeeeee> there's no limit to the number of questions i can ask?
<LjL> i just want you to tell us honestly when you've read it
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee, what do you mean now?
<rookeeeeeeeee> as long as im not asking step-by-step questions that are explained in texts 
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: you mean in #ubuntu?
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: well, certainly if you ask tons of questions that are easily answered by the manuals, people will eventually stop answering you
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, the ubuntu buddy type of questions? yes, there is a limit on that : Zero
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: but there's certainly no theoretical limit on support questions you can ask!
<LjL> yes, aside from those of course
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok understood
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: you see, the channel needs to be kept clean of noise
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: it's busy enough with actual, important support questions alone
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes
<rookeeeeeeeee> yes i understood that before
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic rookeeeeeeeee 
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: we even get people purposely disrupting the channel sometimes
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<bazhang> rookeeeeeeeee, if you have a doubt, then dont ask in #ubuntu
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee: even with automated programs that do that
<rookeeeeeeeee> i imagine they dont last long
<rookeeeeeeeee> well its moon and stars time
<rookeeeeeeeee> can i access ubuntu tomorrow
<LjL> i believe so
<LjL> you might need to check back here if not
<LjL> when you've read the guidelines and other things, just state that, and it'll be sorted.
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<rookeeeeeeeee> everything ubottu says?
<LjL> yes, the things in !etiquette, they're mostly just little bits of information, but the most important are !coc and !guidelines, that contain links
<rookeeeeeeeee> ok
<rookeeeeeeeee> good night
<LjL> good night!
<bazhang> DrDerek, was that sorted out yet?
<LjL> oh right DrDerek, i forgot entirely
<LjL> rookeeeeeeeee could you please leave this channel now, as we have other business to deal with?
<Pici> !idle | rookeeeeeeeee 
<ubottu> rookeeeeeeeee: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> the stalker livebot?
 * genii sips
<DrDerek> bazhang - yeah, sorry, I was AFK, things are good I think now
<DrDerek> but DrDerekLiveBot is not mine
<DrDerek> if you see it trolling
 * mneptok burns cheerily in the corner
 * genii throws some Halon on mneptok
 * mneptok has a Large Halon Collision
 * nickrud hands mneptok a spell checker and a magnet, just to cover all the bases
 * jrib slides home
<genii> Man. So many weirdos here. I love it
<genii> Man. I'm gonna need more aspirin. Some new users' issues are just so difficult to explain back to them sometimes
<genii> Goodnight
<ubottu> _2 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stdin> Pici: have an example of the google API and recurring events?
<ikonia> apologies for missing rookeeee eeeee please contact me if he shows up again and I'm not around
<Seeker`> who is on the irc council now?
<ikonia> you
<ikonia> did you not know ?
<Seeker`> nope
<ikonia> you are, 
<Seeker`> not been online in a few days, just saw LjLs email about stepping down because more people have been added
<Seeker`> and the CC logs are somewhat lacking
<ikonia> nah, jussi01, Pici and boredandblogging are now the council
<ikonia> with PriceChild and nalioth and elkbuntu 
<Seeker`> k
<Seeker`> thanks
<bazhang> ikonia, roookkeeeeeee^10 was around earlier; wanted to hear from you before letting him back in (if that is the course of action to take)
<ikonia> not at the moment I want to find out a bit more about the channel / server he was referencing as it's not an "ubuntu support channel" as he claimed it's a network with 2 real users and 1000+ bots which look ripe for attack
<bazhang> yeah saw that on the btlog
<ikonia> apprantly it's supposed to be a secrect channel, therefore if he knows about it he knows what it is and it is not a support chanel
<ikonia> there are clones of freenode channels on it with hundreds of bots in each, then a few real discussion channels with about 10 users discussing thing
<bazhang> whoa
<ikonia> it seems a good idea to talk to him about it before allowing him to be in #ubuntu as I don't know what it's all about, and according to the owner "it's a secrect channel that people shouldn't know about2
<ikonia> hence the concern
<bazhang> well he was going on and on about finding a 'ubuntu buddy' ; that alone is enough to keep him out imo (the persistent off-topicness)
<ikonia> I'm not banning him - (although I take your point) I just want to know a little more about his involvment in this before giving him acess, I don't know if it's overkill, but it seems worth checking in my view
<Pici> ikonia: The BT log for when he was removed for idling has the entire conversation when he was here earlier.
<ikonia> Pici: got parto f the one from today
<ikonia> part of
<ikonia> I got the jist of what was going on 
<ikonia> I was however asleep, dissapointed to have missed him to find out more
<bazhang> * [dongs] (n=lol@l212168.ppp.asahi-net.or.jp): jews  <--- seemed to have abusing/overriding the !ohmy earlier
<ikonia> where was that
<bazhang> about 8 hrs ago
<bazhang> main channel #ubuntu
<ikonia> it's been very quiet today, and some good discussion going on 
<ikonia> positive day 
<Pici> I had over a page of away hilights for when I was sleeping., thats usually not good
<ikonia> Pici from 7:00am uk time until now, it's been good as gold
<ikonia> the last person to op in there was me at 21:30 last night, so that is good
<PriceChild> bazhang: wow is it already?
<PriceChild> oh of course it is, gutsy *moves on*
<Pici> PriceChild: So is Breezy.
<bazhang> I think he can change to old releases repo if he wants to upgrade though PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Pici: shh.
 * Pici wonders if everyone is lagged, or they just don't read what other people say and feel like repeating answers.
<LjL> Pici: i wonder that often too
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<Gary> milk and one sugar pls genii 
<LjL> genii why don't you put up a coffee company with myrtti, you'd probably save something on the mass production
 * genii fixes Gary a strong coffee with organic milk and unrefined sugar
<genii> LjL: Interesting idea....
 * Gary gets caffine high and trolls #Ubuntu 
<bazhang> o.0
 * Pici get high on ubuntu and trolls Gary 
<ikonia> ha
<LjL> it's called "trolling" now?
<Pici> We actually spent part of a session at UDS talking about Ubuntu Addiction.,
<genii> Pici: Thats actually something they have meetings scheduled about???
<Pici> genii: I think it was part of the round table discussion.
<Pici> It was related to burnout.
<genii> Ah
<LjL> Pici: it's like you had spent part of a drug controlling table engaging in drug intake, isn't it?
<Pici> LjL: Half of the people weren't participating, just looking at their laptops.
<LjL> Pici: quod erat demonstrandum.
<ikonia> sken's daily check in I see
<bazhang> and daily check-out shortly thereafter
<bazhang> @bansearch championsleague
<ubottu> Match: *!*@athedsl-414803.home.otenet.gr by bazhang in #ubuntu on Dec 18 2008 14:56:42 (ID: 8081)
<ikonia> bazhang: I've stopped banning nicks apart from ones he uses on a regular basis as we'll fill the ban list
<ikonia> just started removing him
<bazhang> ikonia, so just remove? wont he just keep coming back? ie under same name?
<ikonia> nah
<bazhang> k
<ikonia> once you remove him he knows he's busted and normally either goes away for a while or comes back with a new nick
<bazhang> right
<ikonia> I personally only ban the names I know he's used more than once
<ikonia> that way it's a nice trap for him to get forwarded here
<ikonia> eg: his client starts up with those nicks
<ikonia> (I assume
<hischild> i noticed the !de factoid only lists 3 versions of ubuntu but gives 4 channels to join. Ofcourse this isn't a serious issue, but a fix would be nice. 
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> !no de is <reply> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> !de =~ s/Kubuntu/Kubuntu, Xubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> ..
<LjL> Pici, /cs info #xubuntu-de
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<hischild> now it's the other way aroudn ... lol
<Tm_T> hahaha
<Pici> !de =~ s/, Xubuntu//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> Okay then.
<hischild> tnx Pici, hope it wasn't to much of a problem. 
<Tm_T> Pici and LjL: marvelous! <3
<hischild> !helpersnack | Pici, LjL 
<ubottu> Pici, LjL: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<LjL> :P
<Pici> :)
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<powertool08> Is anyone here able to reset my nickserv password?
<Seeker`> powertool08: #freenode
<powertool08> Seeker`: thanks
<bazhang> [c0re] been unbanned? or just unintentionally ban evading
<Pici> check the bt?
<bazhang> yep he is still banned
<bazhang> and ban evading now, decided his time is up and he has rejoined
<[c0re]> hi bazhang
<bazhang> <[c0re]> bazhang, i came here after 70 hours
<[c0re]> yes
<[c0re]> more than 70 hours later
<bazhang> [c0re], thats not the way it works
<[c0re]> then which way its works?
<bazhang> you get unbanned first, then rejoin
<bazhang> not ban evade when you decide it is time to rejoin
<[c0re]> its was in autojoin that time.
<bazhang> [c0re], you said you had disabled that
<[c0re]> yes
<[c0re]> but i joined #ubuntu by self this time....
<bazhang> you rejoined this time, but you are still banned there
<[c0re]> coz you asked me to read the TOS and i did
<[c0re]> then i joined that channel
<bazhang> [c0re], you ban-evaded again today.
<[c0re]> lol why?
<bazhang> Pici, care to make a ruling here? ikonia you have a view?
<Pici> [c0re]: Your ban was set on your IP address, your IP address changed. We did not lift the ban. That is why bazhang invited you here.
<Pici> [c0re]: Do you understand?
<bazhang> [c0re], you still here? you understand how unilaterally deciding it is time to rejoin and in the process ban-evading is not the way to go about this?
<bazhang> [c0re], if you do not wish to discuss this, then please part the channel thanks.
<bazhang> hischild, hi
<hischild> bazhang, hello 
<hischild> I have another question about factoids ... the !webmin factoid poins to the !ebox factoid, however from what i've seen so far ebox is broken on intrepid. 
<LjjjL> hischild: sadly true
<LjjjL> hischild: but then webmin isn't in the repositories to begin with
<hischild> LjjjL, that's true, but i'm still looking for a web based panel to administrate with. I thought ebox would be the solution, and for 8.04 it appears to be good. However, since i run only 8.10 on my laptop and pc, it's kind of hard getting it all to work. 
<hischild> Anyway, wouldn't it be better to make a note of it not being supported in intrepid so far?
<LjjjL> hischild, i added that note to the wiki page linked by ubotu
<LjjjL> hischild: i thought i wouldn't crowd the factoid itself
<hischild> LjjjL, oh? hmm, must've missed it... 
<LjjjL> hischild: unless someone else has removed it...
<LjjjL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LjjjL> no it's there
<hischild> i believe you, i must've missed it. 
<hischild> I just have loads of time over, now i that i've quit gaming. 
<LjjjL> hischild: i don't personally have any alternatives to suggest
<LjjjL> hischild: but look at my notice on the wiki, the bug linked should have workarounds for the package in intrepid
<hischild> I'll take a look, it's just that it caught my eye looking at it. Even more so, because i'm doing some research on what you can do with ubuntu as in terms of administration on its system
<hischild> By the looks it won't be fixed in intrepid?
<LjjjL> hischild: i don't honestly know, could end up in backports if nothing else
<hischild> LjjjL, Looking a bit further, this page also shows up --> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ebox.html
<hischild> since it's not a community doc, i'm wondering how it ended up there. As it's broken, it ought not even to exist right?
 * LjjjL raises hands
<hischild> haha ok. So who should i contact about that?
<LjjjL> hischild: #ubuntu-doc for the documentation i guess
<LjjjL> hischild: as for the package itself being broken, well the bug report is there
<hischild> LjjjL, yeah, i guess i can't do much there. I'll make a note to that channel. Thnx for confirming and the help. 
 * genii puts on more coffee
<hischild> why coffee ... red bull or V works better. 
<Tm_T> sure?
<Nafallo> no
<hischild> does for me
<hischild> coffee makes me wanna sleep
<Tm_T> !worksforme | hischild 
<ubottu> hischild: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bazhang> heh
<hischild> hmmmm 
<bazhang> !idle > [c0re] 
<ubottu> [c0re], please see my private message
<hischild> fine i won't recommend you drink as much as me .... that has to be VERY unhealthy for the average person
<LjjjL> bazhang meh, just kick, he's been idle forever
<bazhang> LjjjL, if only
<Flannel> LjjjL: some of us can't
<Flannel> Morning all, by the way
 * bazhang returns to sweeping the dojo floor
<hischild> good morning Flannel 
<hischild> i guess i should leave this channel again ... 
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<LjjjL> same, see you
<hischild> tnx
<genii> Back to /away  for me, work to catch up on
<bazhang> :/
<pleia2> jpds: your supybot on my server has been eating my entire cpu for the past 2 hours, can you take a look?
<Pici> nomnom
<bazhang> lenswipe said it is fixed and now it broken again?
<Flannel> He's so far ignored a few things Ive said, so I stopped paying attention to him
<ikonia> I've had problems iwth him in the past
<ikonia> he sent me rude pm's when I proved him wrong about what he was doing
<bazhang> his problems keep morphing as well
<ikonia> yes, I've got a suspicioun about him in general
<Flannel> That could just as easily be PEBKAC or malice
<ikonia> he's on my list of people to watch
<genii-around> Was there just some hiccup on freenode?
<ikonia>  not that I see
<Pici> Me either
<genii-around> OK
 * genii-around blames quassel then
<jpds> pleia2: Woah...
<pleia2> that's what I said :)
<jpds> Can't seem to be able to kill it from shell or IRC.
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Formode asking about hackintosh help/support
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * pleia2 pats ubot5 
 * Pici has no idea what chairman wants.
<Flannel> He wants to install debian on ubuntu!
<Pici> Of course!
<Flannel> Theres a possibility that he wants to install a deb, but... that's slim to none
<Pici> Thats what he said, but is that what he wants?
<Flannel> I think so.
<Flannel> "Anyone know how to get debian OS"
<Flannel> and then he went to their stie, but doesn't know what to download,etc.
<bazhang> apw, how may we help you
<apw> hmm, #ubuntu-irc may be more appropriate, was wondering who to ask about ubottu and her not being in channels she used to frequenting
<jpds> apw: Which ones?
<apw> #ubuntu-kernel was the one i noticed
<Pici> hm
<bazhang> <TVdee> go die ... we are Upstream <--from a PM
<Flannel> Is that like borg?
<Flannel> Or maybe it's the royal we
<ikonia> I've sen that IP again 
<ikonia> before I mean
<bazhang> * [TVdee] (n=TVdee@91.149.44.3): TVdee
<Flannel> not in the BT
<ikonia> nope checed, but I've seen that IP 
<ikonia> checked evne
<ikonia> even
<Nafallo> ikonia: nordic mobile, most probably not static :-)
<ikonia> 91.149.44 certainly
<ikonia> 91.149.44.3 almost certainly, but your probably right
<ikonia> the fact that I've noticed it before suggests it may not be best indication though
<Nafallo> true enough
<ikonia> leksak is the same guy ?
<bazhang> * [LekkSak] (n=LekkSak@ip-231-200-241-92.dialup.nmt.net): LekkSak
<ikonia> "upstream is now upstset"
<bazhang> <LekkSak> ikonia: Upstream is now upset
<bazhang> yep same guy
 * genii sips experimentally
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Mud about away 
<bazhang> homemadejam in +1
<Pici> yay, another ubuntu blog
<ikonia> he's been warnged yesterday about that
<LjL> i think regeya is being a fool
<ikonia> I'm putting a forward on him
<LjL> (as in, more of a fool than the fool being mocked)
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> to where?
<ikonia> here
<bazhang> oh
<Pici> LjL: Do you have the ability to have ubottu join new channels? 
<Pici> ubottu: join #ubuntu-kernel
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> meh
<genii> Gah. Work. /away
<nalioth> Pici: are we having bot issues?
<Pici> nalioth: apw asked for the bot to be in #ubuntu-kernel, but I'm not sure if it was ever there. I don't idle there.
<nalioth> do they just need a bot?
<nalioth> we try to spread the load on them, you know
<nalioth> if everyone asks for ubottu, it'll crash
<Pici> nalioth: I do, I just didn't know which bot they had before. Anyway, the channel doesn't look like it gets much traffic.
<nalioth> Pici: well, they've got ubot3 now
<Pici> nalioth: Okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Doh
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: At least you had something technical in your clipboard
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> Just feel stupid.. Huge cloth bandaid isnt helping either
<LjL> gnnn stupid proxy
<Pici> You split
<Pici> You split
<LjL> Pici: yes but i also subsequently disconnected, didn't get identified again, so didn't get +u, so have half of my channels unjoined
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: / nalioth can you tell me who owns #launchpad-dev?
<Hobbsee> The launchpad guys want to open it back up, but don't know who registered it, as it was years ago, nor what the password is
<Hobbsee> or any other staffers....
<LjL> bazhang_?
 * Hobbsee waves to LjL
<ikonia> www.youtube.com
<ikonia> oops
<LjL> <[c0re]> what is the reason bazhang_ wont let me join #ubuntu?  <[c0re]> he asked me to read the TOS and join after 48 and i did.. then joined after more than 70 hours...  <LjL> i don't know or remember right now but i have little trouble thinking you might deserve a ban after what you just said.  <[c0re]> yes i agree  <[c0re]> but i gone mad... he didnt allow me to join #ubuntu  <LjL> is going mad also the reason why you're suggesting people to rm -r *?  
<LjL> <[c0re]> in #bash  <[c0re]> ?  <LjL> yes  <[c0re]> lol  <[c0re]> that is not #ubuntu  <LjL> you're an idiot, expect no sympathy from me.
<LjL> hi Hobbsee
<ikonia> interesting
<LjL> look at #fn now ikonia
<LjL> isn't this suddenly becoming the same person as someone else we've known?
<LjL> Hobbsee: you came in late, he's been muted
<LjL> he was asking to be k-lined anyway
<Hobbsee> LjL: wasn't going there for that ;)
<Hobbsee> LjL: was looking for a staffer.
<LjL> ah right
<ikonia> LjL: fn ?
<LjL> ikonia: freenode?
<Hobbsee> but it appears there are none to be had, at all
<ikonia> LjL: yup
<LjL> who was it the other one asking for a k-line that badly
<LjL> the name escapes me now
<LjL> Hobbsee: tomaw
<Hobbsee> LjL: just PM'd him, we'll see if i get a response...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did you look before asking? #launchpad and #launchpad-dev are "owned" by the same person
<Hobbsee> nalioth: of course i looked.
<Hobbsee> however, i'm a mere mortal, unlike you.
<Hobbsee> [08:28] [Notice] -ChanServ- Information on #launchpad-dev:
<Hobbsee> [08:28] [Notice] -ChanServ- Registered : Dec 30 11:31:43 2004 (3 years, 50 weeks, 4 days, 09:56:57 ago)
<Hobbsee> [08:28] [Notice] -ChanServ- Last used  : (about 150 weeks ago)
<Hobbsee> [08:28] [Notice] -ChanServ- Mode lock  : +sk *
<Hobbsee> [08:28] [Notice] -ChanServ- Flags      : GUARD PRIVATE
<Hobbsee> [08:28] [Notice] -ChanServ- *** End of Info ***
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i'm not that stupid.
<nalioth> pasting isn't required, Hobbsee 
<LjL> nalioth: neither is asking to look when one clearly can't
<mneptok> Hobbsee: so then how stupid are you? i need to finish my chart for Mark.
<Hobbsee> just showing you that i wasn't an idiot, and that not all of us can see what you can.
<nalioth> my point is that anyone needing to open it up, should have  no problems if the request is made in #launchpad
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh
<nalioth> so i'm not sure why y'all are having trouble
<LjL> nalioth: where exactly should hobbsee have looked?
<nalioth> my apologies, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: thank you.
<Jared> Hello
<LjL> hi
<LjL> can we help you?
<Jared> lol, im getting this problem trying to enable my nvidia graphic cards 6600's
<LjL> Jared, the support channel is #ubuntu
<Jared> everytime i enable the 177 or the other 2 and restart it drops to a shell.
<Jared> oo
<LjL> Jared, you have been redirected here.
<LjL> let me look for the reason
<Jared> what...
<Jared> why cant i join ubuntu....
<LjL> Jared, it might have to do with calling its users a bunch of faggots
<Jared> ....
<Jared> thats kinda funny... when this is the first time ive installed ubuntu.... and all the sudden im restricted from a chat to get help.... wow//
<LjL> shandooo's link - it might be malicious - don't click
<jrib> Jared: were you Limmy?
<Jared> whats a limmy.......
<jrib> Jared: suit yourself.  Pretending ignorance gains you no sympathy
<Jared> ... ya, because apparently your a mind reader and can tell if i was this guy limmy or not, correct?
<jrib> Jared: must be
<Jared> ya..
<LjL> Jared: you're not fooling anyone, go away
<Jared> wow. reminds me of the windows help team. lol good job guys!
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> bye
<Jared> your most welcome.
<Jared> later.
<LjL> excuse the harshness but i can't stand them when they're like this.
<LjL> @mark jared
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> jrib: oh christ he thought he didn't have to include the "extension" in the command
<LjL> he knows an ln syntax i'd never dreamt existed and he thinks you can skip extensions :o
<jrib> LjL: you're learning so much today
<jrib> I have no idea what that means either
<LjL> jrib: i do think i know what he meant now, i'd be curious to reproduce it
<LjL> jrib: http://opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/xbd/termios.html#tag_008_001_006
<jrib> LjL: thanks
<hischild> wanna warn about invis, seems rather reluctant to switch channels. 
<LjL> yeah, thanks
<hischild> LjL, thanks. 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-19
<PriceChild> LjL: Who was [c0re] ?
<Nafallo> jpds: any reason why ubot5 doesn't respond in -uk ? :-)
<PriceChild> Nafallo: where does it respond?
<Nafallo> thanks PriceChild :-)
<Nafallo> ehrm. not sure.
<PriceChild> I can't get it to respond.
<PriceChild> Its been idle some time.
<Nafallo> at all :-/
<Nafallo> just poked it in -irc without response
<Nafallo> so yea. that's my little bugreport... do I need to file it elsewhere? :-)
<PriceChild> probably just needs restarting :(
<PriceChild> But alas, I have no magic button for that one.
<Nafallo> jpds: ^-- :-)
<LjL> PriceChild: c0re was someone i've had on highlight for a while. i don't honestly know or remember why bazhang banned him from #ubuntu, but what he said *about* bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic was definitely more than enough to ban him there.
<bazhang> [c0re]? ugh.
<tritium> Good evening.
<bazhang> I saw he was in #freenode earlier asking for a kline
<LjL> bazhang: yes, he went mad
<Pici> hehe
<LjL> although i found it weird because another person did the same scene with me recently (going to #fn and asking to be k-lined) after i had refused to unban them
<Pici> You just have that effect on people.
<bazhang> LjL, he said that? literally? 'I went mad' ?
<LjL> bazhang: err? no
<LjL> i'm saying that
<bazhang> aww
<LjL> but damn, who was the other one
<LjL> i don't really think they're the same person because i remember c0re being around for a while
<LjL> but it gets on my nerves that i can't remember it
<LjL> oh, duh
<LjL> just jnelson of course
<LjL> [03:34] <Jnelson> Can someone kline me permantly please i dont want to be part of Freenode anymore
<LjL> [03:34] <Jnelson> and i will just be tempted to troll again
<LjL> who said that december 7
<LjL> c0re first appeared much earlier, so not him.
<pleia2> jpds: I had to kill the bot again :(
<Jared> HI Rofl.
<DrDerek> AlbertVaginstien is the troll from earlier in Ubuntu offtopic
<maco> in #ubuntu-offtopic there's AlbertVaginstein and he's well...first, i think "vagin" is probably meant to be inappropriate, and second, he's kinda flooding and injecting nonsense to disrupt conversation
<stdin> DrDerek, maco: tried calling ops? may get more attention than just saying here
<stdin> well, they left anyway now
<bazhang> * [AlbertVaginstein] (i=jjjh@21Cust77.tnt1.calgary.ab.da.uu.net): fuckyou
<bazhang> perhaps two new part-timer operators in -ot are not enough ^^
<bazhang> spree how may we help you
<spree> I would like to complain about the user lucent in ##ubuntu, he's doing nothing but trolling and inane babbling, and he's been told about #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a game for him.
<spree> i'm just asking you monitor it. Thanks.
<bazhang> spree, noted, thanks
<spree> ok.
<bazhang> @mark lucent repeatedly warned about offtopic #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> was there a point to that mark?
<bazhang> yes; we have been encouraged to mark problematic individuals
<stdin> but, /remove already adds an entry
<bazhang> okay I will add in bttracker
<stdin> and you just added a 100 line log for #ubuntu-ops ;)
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> I have to step out for a bit
<bazhang> dongs merits removal?
<stdin> he's acting up, getting progressively worse
<stdin> and not listening to any advice given
<bazhang> yep, but then again lucent is back
<bazhang> * compuman23 (n=compuman@athedsl-4542840.home.otenet.gr) has joined #ubuntu  sken's latest
<bazhang> fryguy
<bazhang> asked to stop with offtopic text editor chat/argument, responds by redirecting all questions to other channels, as '80% of questions are now offtopic'
<bazhang> lengthy PM where he refuses to acknowledge that the two are not analogous
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> why would unmuting fryguy remove the ban on greektux!*!@*.home.otenet.gr!#ubuntu-ops   as well as his own mute?
<bazhang> ikonia, you about ^^ ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> bazhang: so what's happened you removed a mute on freeguy and it removed greektux ?
<bazhang> made a rather significant whoopsie
<ikonia> sorry, not %100 following the question
<ikonia> ooh the !
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> have you removed it ?
<bazhang> must have been the chanserv script I use for xchat
<ikonia> fixed it
<bazhang>  my apologies ikonia 
<ikonia> not at all
<bazhang> have to get off this darn script
<ikonia> apprciate the spotting
<ikonia> easy to make a typo
<bazhang> well considering that is sken, hard to miss
<ikonia> ;)
<jpds> pleia2: Hmm, I'll check the logs.
<jpds> Odd, nothing pelicular there.
<bazhang> ikonia, just to clarify 100%: I seem to have removed the redirect here for greektux!*!@*.home.otenet.gr!#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> no sweat
<bazhang> k
<ikonia> he's not used that nick in a white so I don't see it as a big deal
<ikonia> I only left "catcher" forwards in place
<ikonia> probably good to remove a few no longer in use
<bazhang> will do
<bazhang> the championsleague etc
<ikonia> yup
<jussi01> Does anyone know when chinese new year is?
<bazhang> 1/26
<jpds> 26 Jan.
<jpds> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_New_Year
<jussi01> Oh, that far away. :) thats good then. :)
<bazhang> :)
<jpds> Actually went to Chinatown in San Fran.
<jussi01> Its fun trying to do business cross culturally, finding out holidays etc.:)
<bazhang> gizmo is not sure what he wants; also goes by name omzig asks random questions over last couple of days
<ikonia> I'm on him
<bazhang> smallfoot in +1
<ikonia> not taking that
<ikonia> @bansearch smallfoot
<ubottu> No matches found for smallfoot!*@* in any channel
<elkbuntu> now why does that nick have a warning siren?
<bazhang> longtime trouble
<bazhang> @bansearch smallfoot-
<ubottu> No matches found for smallfoot-!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> thats weird, the bt has tons of entries for him
<ikonia> current
<ikonia> @search shows current
 * ikonia waits for the bot 
<jussi01> nope
<jussi01> @search
<ikonia> (I did search not bansearch)
<jussi01> search is for bot functions
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> nearly 20 entries
<ikonia> but I was expecting the bot to say "I don't know antything about show"
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> heads up in -ot
<ikonia> ughhhhh
<ikonia> jussi01: -ot please
<ikonia> topyli: LjL PriceChild nalioth jussi01 mneptok -ot please
<ubottu> gord called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (sparcio)
<ikonia> this is crazy
<ikonia> do I use the irc account ljl memo'd about to resolve this ?
<jussi01> I have no power in there yet
<ikonia> dbo thank you
<bazhang> me either
<Flannel> the new installment does already, yes?
 * Flannel answers his own question.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Pici> -_-
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I've put a forward on a suer in #ubuntu I think is a bot
<ikonia> it should join here shortly and start complaining about being int eh cahnnel and not getting an answer
<ikonia> ksbalaji
<Pici> noted.
<ikonia> just keeps repeating the same 2 lines over and over
<ikonia> bang on queue
<ikonia> que
<ikonia> let me guess you've been waiting in ubuntu for so long and not got an answer ?
<ikonia> you used to get an answer now your still here
<ksbalaji> Hi! Is this ubuntu help channel please?
<ikonia> no
<Pici> ksbalaji: No, it is not.  You have been forwarded to the operators channel because you keep repeating the same thing over and over in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> as well you know
<ksbalaji> ikonia, whew! ok now I am connected.
<ksbalaji>  My friend did delete away a few unwanted fonts using adeptmanager. Having problems with SCIM, he uninstalled it. Now, his openoffice ceased to open, and ultimately ubuntu hardy does not boot beyond text prompt. Nautilus, or GDM does not work. Please advise so that I can help him
<ikonia> ksbalaji: this is not a support channel
<ikonia> ksbalaji: you where just repeating the same 2 lines over and over in #ubuntu therefore you have been removed from the channel and forwarded here to exaplin why ?
<ksbalaji> Oh sorry. But first I tried only my request. i seldom ask for help. I thought I was not at all connected to help channel.
<ikonia> you didn't think that
<ikonia> ksbalaji: 3 people responded to you
<ikonia> ksbalaji: you where warned 2 timws
<ikonia> ksbalaji: you where kicked once
<ikonia> ksbalaji: you came back and continued doing it
<ikonia> I also pm'd you
<pleia2> jpds: 20965 jpds      15   0  114m  20m 4328 S  100  5.7 147:17.74 supybot
<ksbalaji> sorry again. I don't understand what went wrong. I can paste what conversation took place in ubuntu channel then. will that be of help? Now to my actual request please. Do I repeat here or elsewhere?
<pleia2> again
<jpds> pleia2: Evil...
<ikonia> ksbalaji: you don't understand what went wrong ? did you keep repeating the same lines in your irc client /
<ksbalaji> Now ikonia I am an elderly man not interested in disturbing others. Please see this if it could explain anything:  http://pastebin.com/dd41342b
<bazhang> ksbalaji, this is not support
<bazhang> ksbalaji, post your comment, then hit the forums while you wait
<ksbalaji> bazhang, seems I have been blocked from ubuntu help channel. How do I get help / connect to ubuntu help channel please?
<bazhang> ksbalaji, you were forwarded here for repeating your comments and not listening to what was said to you.
<Pici> ksbalaji: What IRC client are you using?
<bazhang> ksbalaji, you need to NOT flood the channel with repeated questions in a short time; ask once then visit the ubuntuforums while you wait for a response
<Pici> bazhang, ikonia: his logs show that he didn't see any replies from anyone.
<ksbalaji> Pici, I used /use XChat without trouble.
<bazhang> ksbalaji, do you understand what is being said to you?
<ksbalaji> Pici you got it. Now sorry if my repeats irritated the channel.
<Pici> ksbalaji: Can you check your ignore list to make sure that you aren't ignoring anyone please.
<bazhang> Pici, okay
<ksbalaji> Pici, I do not ignore anybody.
<ikonia> ksbalaji that log is VERY odd, you can see everyone talking except me
<Pici> ksbalaji: Then you need to check your connection or use a different IRC client, because it appears to us that you are repeating your questions without heeding the replies sent to you.
<ikonia> but you can see me talking, but only the parts where I am not warning you to stop
<Pici> ikonia: I see you on the log.
<Pici> ikonia: er, right.
<ikonia> Pici: few of my warning lines missing
<ikonia> the fact that some of the warning messages came through and he kept going is not really acceptable
<ksbalaji> OK. I am getting out of here now to do a fresh login. Now see this I am typing about logging out and only now you post a message  - the fact that some of the warning messages came through and he kept going is not really acceptable -
<Pici> er
<ikonia> ???
<ksbalaji> ikonia, gone thru the pasetbin? satisfied? can I get some help for my friend?
<ikonia> ksbalaji: I went thorugh the pastebin and expressed my concern
<ikonia> I also find it odd that you kept repeating until you where banned and forwarded to this channel, then all of a sudden you started speaking
<ksbalaji> ikonia, When one does not get a response for his requests or when the channel seems to be dead, what do you expect him to do other than what I have done? Probably you may see from your own sequence that I waited long enough after my initial request to type in whether i was logged in!
<ikonia> ksbalaji your logs clearly show people responding to you, including myself saying "if you do not ask a quetion you will be banned" yet you kept repeating
<ksbalaji> ikonia, you are right - i find this line in my own copy. But visualize a situation when I started looking back into the conversation to see what has happened. I cannot see anything when I see back into the conversation. Then the thing starts sending messages! - I just copied what was there. Now, You know something better. Can you explaing what went wrong when the whole thing went bad? - You might have noticed that the second I saw your message, I r
<ksbalaji> egretted my repeated requests reaching you, but not your replies.
<ikonia> ksbalaji I appriciate you say you where having connection problems. but 3 people responded to you, I removed you from the channel once, I sent you pm's, I then warned you a final time, I then removed you and banned you, and STILL got no response, I put a forward to in here, and you all of a suddent come to life
<ikonia> you can't have missed all the people and my warnings, and my kicks, and the pm's
<ksbalaji> Now, ikonia - I have not received your pm! please check up. Ofcourse, your final message reached me, only a bit late while I was taking a look back wondering what went wrong. Now, I can quit the place without getting a reply for my original request. I now only feel that urgently need to convince you about what had happend - but know not how other than asking you to go through the pastebin carefully again. http://pastebin.com/dd41342b Where I have s
<ksbalaji> topped repeats after your final warning reached me.
<ikonia> ksbalaji: "your bot is now banned" was a pm and not said in the channel
<ikonia> ksbalaji: I'm not convined your logs are genuine
<ksbalaji> I am sorry again ikonia , I have no other explanation. Only time and experience can explain to you. Do you really thing anyone not really genuine and  not getting his original requests answered will keep convincing wasting his / your time ?
<ikonia> you'd be surprised
<ikonia> ksbalaji: if your logs showed nothing from me other the others I'd be more inclined to believe your intention, however as your logs clearly show me and others both asking you to ask your question and warning you you will be banned, and also shows part of my pm's to you, that you seem to show as parto f the main channels conversation does not seem right to me
<ikonia> what irc client are you using ?
<ksbalaji> Now ikonia it is XChat.- dont you feel that you keep asking this question again since I already have told about this? - This question is to let you grip things about human nature.
<ikonia> I didn't see what client you where using, I apologise
<ikonia> xchat won't paste pm's as part of the main chat as far as I'm aware, I don't know if any of the others who use xchat could confirm this
<Pici> bazhang: I had warned him previously.
<ksbalaji> np - I am an elderly person again. Instead of arguing here, may I please get an answer for my initial question?
<ikonia> I'm sorry no
<ikonia> this channel isnot a support channel
<bazhang> v0id yeah I saw Pici 
<ksbalaji> ikonia, don't I need you to lift the ban to go back to ubuntu help channel? - If so, I request you to let me go on to ubuntu channel
<ikonia> ksbalaji: one moment please
<ikonia> ksbalaji: if you give me a minute I'll lift the ban in #ubuntu for you on the condition that you pay attention to what is being said to you in the chanel and you don't keep repeating the same thing over and over again
<ksbalaji> ikonia, thanks.
<ikonia> ksbalaji: ok, yo umay now leave here and rejoin #ubuntu
<ksbalaji> ikonia, i seldom kept repeating in ubuntu channel - I never intend to either. I insist please.
<ikonia> you may now leave here and rejoin #ubuntu
<bazhang> main channel is turning into general computer knowledge channel
<ikonia> no it's not 
<ikonia> putting a stop to the windows chat now
<ikonia> bazhang: not happy with it either
<bazhang> my favorite reason for discussing non-ubuntu related was 'I have an ubuntu system on my other computer'
<ikonia> ha
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> Pici: he's not asked his question yet, which considering it was urgent is a bit odd
<ikonia> oh wait, he has
<ikonia> my mistake
<jpds> What's the irssi command to list the users in a channel?
<Pici> jpds: /names
<jpds> Ah, I was trying /nicks, /users, etc.
<Pici> jpds: Did you see the message above from pleia2?
<jpds> Pici: Yeah, we killed the bot in the end.
<Pici> jpds: Okay, good.
<genii> Hi all
<Pici> Howdy :)
<genii> More snow to shovel. /away
<ikonia> genii: how much snow do you have /
<genii> Screw it, it's coming down as fast as I shovel it. I'll wait a while
<genii> ikonia: Right now about 6 inches. The area I have to keep clear is about 10 feet by 150 feet
<ikonia> wow
<Mez> jpds: what do you mean by "that code looks familiar"
 * genii hands Myrtti a coffee
<Myrtti> O HAI
<nickspoon> Hey Myrtti :)
 * Myrtti huggles nickspoon, topyli
 * nickspoon huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> anything in the news that I haven't heard of?
<Myrtti> yes, no, perhaps, youdontwanttoknow, here's a lollipop, AARRRGGH?
 * genii reads the "AARRRGGH" newsfeed, it sounds intriguing....
<Pici> Myrtti: Welcome back!
<Myrtti> status report on -ot, is it still a mad house?
<nickspoon> As mad as ever :D
<Pici> Myrtti: How was your hiatus?
<Myrtti>  Pici: if I were back, I'd be using irssi instead of xchat
<Myrtti> and I'd be on a lot more channels too
<Pici> Myrtti: Okay, I won't tell :P
<Myrtti> Pici, I just came in to check if there's bans or anything that need my attention
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> urhm.
<Pici> Myrtti: Nothing special going on.
<Myrtti> excellent
<Myrtti> in my absence you're free to take off any bans that seem to have served their purpose :-) but you knew that already
<Pici> Indeedy
<Myrtti> just making sure :-)
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfReGE5VNDM&fmt=18 lol
<Myrtti> anyway, I just bought a stereo A2DP headset, so I'm off to knitting Christmas presents and lounging listening to music. Take care kids.
<Pici> o
<Pici> bye
<ikonia> I'm getting tired of fde he wants to pick holes in everythig for no reason to the detriment of users
<ikonia> getting quite frustrating
<jussi01> PriceChild: elkbuntu, boredandblogging, nalioth, please check email. :)
<jussi01>  Oh for petes sake! My wife just washed both my N95 AND my ipod touch :/
<Pici> jussi01: ouch.
<Gary> jussi01: insured?
<jussi01> Gary: nope
<Gary> not even via home & contents?
<jussi01> gary, thing is they were both owned by the company..
<jussi01> Gary: I rent. no contents insurance
<Gary> oh, ouch
<jussi01> so Im hoping they were insured
<Gary> hope the company are nice (and insured)
<Gary> I know my work kit is all either insured or the co replace at no issue
<jussi01> Im pretty sure they are insured.
<jussi01> Im just hoping they work when they dry out
<Gary> I know the touch has a water sensor inside
<Gary> and I think nokia will have fitted one too
<hischild> the !newusers factoid gives info for new users, but would it be possible to have it linked to !new as well?
<jussi01> !new
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new
<jussi01> !newusers
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jussi01> !new is <alias>newusers
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !new
<jussi01> !new
<jussi01> silly bot
<jussi01> it works, thanks hischild
<hischild> thank you jussi01 
<hischild> jussi01, you have time for something else?
<jussi01> hischild: ask!
<hischild> fryguy and someone else were talking about comparing windows and ubuntu with each other. From my understand, that is offtopic for #ubuntu as it is not a support question. I asked them to take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, after which fryguy pm'd me. 
<jussi01> right. and then?
<hischild> he told me that if i'm the administrator of a channel i always have to take PM's and started to talk in such a way it was not a conversation anymore. I told him to take it to offtopic, after which he said he wouldn't do that, would take it back to the main channel and ignore me. 
<hischild> Was i correct in my actions?
<hischild> I have the logfiles of the PM conv, which i can send to you should you wish to. 
<jussi01> from what youve just told me it sounds fine, although a quick word in here would probably be a good idea. Be gentle with your words and refer him to an op if it gets out of hand. 
<hischild> he has ignored me most likely, so i can't refer him to here. The conversation in PM was 6 lines, 4 of which here his. 
<jussi01> hischild: there comes a point with some users where you need to take their abuse and just ignore the fact they are rude, and treat them with politeness regardless of how they act. 
<hischild> That is true indeed. I just wish to know if my actions were right in this case and get advice on how to treat a situation like this better the next time it occurs. 
<jussi01> hischild: you sound fine, just have to remember some people forget how to be polite on occaision.
<jussi01> anyways, I got to run. Talk later
<hischild> will do. Tnx
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll speak to fryguy, he's been a bit of an on-off problem all day and I've had words with him, so I'll pick it up with him 
<jussi01> ikonia: back now, thanks. :)
<hischild> Yeah i'm back again. Could someone please tell me if it's just me, or if fryguy is just being an ass towards me? Telling someone who is new to ubuntu to screw around in their /etc/fstab seems rather ... unconventional to say the least. 
<ikonia> hischild: I'm talking to him
<hischild> ikonia, thank you. 
<ikonia> its fine to offer him to edit fstab, however if the user is not confident you've got to take responsability to guide him through it
<ikonia> hischild: but i appriciate his tone is a bit agressive and I'm talking to him about it, so please ignore it
<hischild> I understand and I will. Thanks ikonia.
<hischild> Also, this is the right channel to come to with these issues, or should i go to a different channel?
<ikonia> any concerns like that, this is the right place
<hischild> And i am still supposed to leave this channel? I seem to be joining and leaving quite a bit. 
<ikonia> please
<hischild> very well
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (anti_freezenode can someone turn this mibbit user off please)
<ikonia> I can't do anything ?
<ikonia> anyone else awake 
<ikonia> ahh t was
<ikonia> lurking
 * genii staggers in with a snowshovel and pours a round of coffees
<ikonia> genii: one of these days I'll sample your coffee
<genii> ikonia: Always a nice strong blend but never bitter :)
<genii> By my rough calcs I've moved 4,500 square feet of snow today
<jussi01> nini all
<genii> jussi01: Night
 * jussi01 waves and heads out
<genii> Back later. 
 * genii sips
<genii-around> /ping genii
<genii-around> bah
 * genii sips
<genii> Ghosted. I wanted to blame Quassel but it turned out to be my internal wifi card cutting out.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-20
<Ward1983> <steve__> phix:  I always liked:   "sudo rm -rf *.* "
<Gary> @btlogin
<genii> I'm tempted to !danger
<genii> nvm read wrongly that it wasn't an itinerant user 
<bazhang> fryguy> RequinB4: get a faster pc
<bazhang> still? 
<bazhang> had a talk with him via PM (nearly an hour) about this kind of help
<genii> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he falls into the category of 'People who cannot learn common decency to save themselves'
<genii> When I go /away someone keep an eye on antiroach  in #k    he's doing the:  rm -rf *      thing
<bazhang> elkbuntu, something along the line of wols ?
<elkbuntu> yeah, but wols actually knows what he's talking about.
<bazhang> true
<elkbuntu> wols knows what he's talking about, but he just does it in a way that makes me want to utilise a 2x4 as a cluebat, where clue = people skills.
<Pici> Does that mean we can or cannot hit him with a bat?
<bazhang> his EQ could use some work indeed
<genii> I'm all for the bat
<bazhang> work /away ; if necrosan wonders why he was banned, please tell him #ubuntu is not channel cheesecake
<bazhang> oh nice pm from him
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88928/
<pronto> hey, how do you get spiff optical sound working
<pronto> SPDIF
<nalioth> andrew__: pronto: can we help yoU?
<pronto> ?
<pronto> yeah
<pronto> hopefully
<pronto> fyi: the #ubuntu channel is forwarded here 
<nalioth> no, it's not.
<pronto>  * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<nalioth> pronto: _you_ are being forwarded
<pronto> ok, thats not my problem
<pronto> my problem is about sound, with spdif
<nalioth> pronto: would you know why?
<pronto> no idea
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<pronto> well i treid to join #ubuntu
<pronto> but i come here
<nalioth> and now we're trying to figure out why
<pronto> hello?
<genii> It was jrib
<jrib> i usually forward here when people do something bad and then leave before we can tell you not to do it
<pronto> i didnt do anything :\
<pronto> i just need help with sound
<jrib> @bansearch pronto
<ubottu> Match: *!*@pool-71-179-232-91.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops by jrib in #ubuntu on Dec 04 2008 18:39:13 (ID: 7616)
<pronto> my ip, but not me
<jrib> 2008-12-04T18:38:42 <pronto> meh fuck this place, ubuntu is a pos
<pronto> my brother is an asshole though
<jrib> not you?
<jrib> "not you?" referring to what I pasted
<elkbuntu> wow, it's amazing how every single person who gets caught out has a brother.
<pronto> i just need help with sound :\
<jrib> pronto: do you admit to saying what I pasted?
<pronto> no
<jrib> suit yourself
<nalioth> andrew__: can we help you?
<jrib> pronto: you are responsible for what happens on your ip
<pronto> i apploogize for my brother, but i just need helpwith sound
<jrib> and it's kind of strange that your brother uses the same nick as you
<pronto> not really
<pronto> he uses my computer from tiem totime
<jrib> pronto: you probably want to choose your own nick so you don't get confused with your brother
<elkbuntu> your brother also seems smarter than you
<pronto> this is not the point, i just need help with a sound issue 
<jrib> pronto: you can't get help as long as your banned, so it is the point
<jrib> you're
<pronto> then can you unban me please
<pronto> im part of a ubuntu loco team :|
<elkbuntu> not until we're sure that this will never happen again.
<elkbuntu> is your brother also a part?
<elkbuntu> which team?
<pronto> maryland
<elkbuntu> i shall go ask them for a character reference
<elkbuntu> for you and your brother.
<pronto> i havent been with them since summer
<jrib> while you wait, please read what ubottu is about to send you
<jrib> !etiquette > pronto
<ubottu> pronto, please see my private message
<jrib> !guidelines > pronto
<elkbuntu> pronto, so you're not part then, and you lied?
<pronto> what?
<pronto> i never set that part up
<pronto> :|
<pronto> i went to the meating
<pronto> chuck frain 
<pronto> craig younkins
<elkbuntu> pronto, basically we need to be sure that you will behave, and will not let your brother use your accounts anymore. if we have to ban you both to keep him out - we will.
<pronto> i will
<elkbuntu> you will what?
<pronto> i keep my comp with a password now
<pronto> behave
<elkbuntu> right, and have you read the guidelines?
<pronto> before i just let it open when i was gone
<pronto> yeah
<jrib> pronto: do you agree to abide by them?
<pronto> yes i do
<elkbuntu> jrib, let him back in on probation.
<jrib> elkbuntu: agreed
<jrib> pronto: you may rejoin #ubuntu again, but keep in mind what we discussed here
<elkbuntu> ungrateful poop
<elkbuntu> he didnt even ask the question in #ubuntu, he just wanted to get back in
<elkbuntu> and they wonder why we dont trust them
<genii> Heh
<genii> "my brother did it" ... riiiiiiggghht
<nalioth> andrew__: can we help you?
<Pici> Guess not.
<Panarchy> hi
<Panarchy> Can someone please unban me from #ubuntu
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance (was blocked for 24 hours 48 hours ago)
 * genii prods jrib
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> Looks like I
<Panarchy> m
<Panarchy> Still banned
<Panarchy> Some help please
<genii> Panarchy: The op which banned you must unban you. In this case jrib
<Panarchy> I sent jrib a PM
<Panarchy> but he seems to be away
<genii> Panarchy: I would suggest to return later then to contact him, as idling in here doesn't help your cause
<jrib> Panarchy: why were you banned?
<Panarchy> jrib: You banned me
<Panarchy> For having multi-line questions
<jrib> Panarchy: I know I banned you.  I'm asking you if you know why you were banned
<Panarchy> Yes, I do
<Panarchy> It was for having multi-line questions
<jrib> Panarchy: yes, do you understand that you should keep your questions/responses on a single line and not use Enter to break up your thought?
<jrib> s
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> (sorry, irony)
<Panarchy> Yes, I do
<jrib> now we have a good question.  How do tell floodbot to let Panarchy in? :)
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> Well hopefully it is figured out and I can come back to the channel
<jrib> Panarchy: you're still replying with multiple lines :/
<Panarchy> :P:, sorry
<jrib> Panarchy: try now.  I ran the command, but got no feedback from the bot.  Come back here if you still can't get in
<Panarchy> 15:20	orwell.freenode.net	470: | [0] Panarchy, [1] #ubuntu, [2] #ubuntu-proxy-users, [3] Forwarding to another channel
<Panarchy> Nup, still isn't working
<Panarchy> I'll logout then log back in
 * genii thinks about mibbit
<Pici> Panarchy: try once more
<Panarchy> Okay, well that didn't seem to work...
<Pici> Please
<jrib> thanks Pici
<Panarchy> This command? /join #ubuntu
<Pici> Panarchy: No, part proxy-users and then try
<Panarchy> Okay
<Panarchy> Ah finally
<Panarchy> Thanks
<jrib> ...
<Pici> Also. LtL looks alot like LjL
<jrib> lil
<jrib> l_jL
<genii> jrib: He seems to just not know how to NOT type things on a single line.....
 * genii sips
<ubottu> In ubottu, schnauzer said: What is 2+2?
<genii> Turing test ... FAIL
<genii> Sorry, just getting tired.
<genii> Well, bedtime. 
<hischild> obscure names such as countrysheepfucker aren't allowed, are the shorter versions (like the one in #ubuntu atm) allowed?
<maco> was the user sw33ty_9iR7 mentioned in here to any of you?
<hischild> maco, not that i've seen, but you'll have to call !ops to get their attention. They seem to be afk. 
<maco> this internet connection is crappy
<maco> anyway, there's a user, sw33ty_9iR7, that PM'd me without prior initiation of contact from #ubuntu
<maco> i was about to sign off, so i dont know what she wanted, except, it seemed, to pound the keyboard at me
<maco> she said "hyyyyyyy" and "9bunkkkkkkkkkk"
<nixternal> that's fulatin
<maco> that's what?
<nixternal> I have no idea, jusst made it up
<Gary> nixternal: lol
<hischild> hmm yeah i'll agree with you nixternal, it has to be fulatin
<maco> ...
<bazhang> odog777, how may we help you
<odog777> bazhang is his a help room?
<odog777> is this a help room
<bazhang> odog777, no, that would be in #ubuntu or #kubuntu , depending on if you are using gnome or kde
<topyli> for values of "help" :)
<odog777> This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only
<bazhang> odog777, if you are looking for support, this is for items spelled out in the topic, please dont idle here
<odog777> nope I was just looking for conversation....i'll find another room
<topyli> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> odog777, that is #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> argh
<hischild> heh ... 
<hischild> hey did any of you see my previous question? 
<Gary> hischild: what nick were you refering to?
<hischild> if i remember correctly, it was spelled cntrysheepfacker
<hischild> Gary, he's no longer in the channel, but the general question remains. 
 * jussi01 pokes, prods and tickles ikonia
<jussi01> hischild: anything else you need?
<hischild> jussi01, i was kind of waiting for the answer. 
<hischild> jussi01, I guess the general question would be, where is the line concerning names drawn?
<jussi01> hischild: its fairly simple, if you see something that concerns you, drop in here and let us know thats what we are here for ;)
<elkbuntu> hischild, if you see a problem with it, you'll not be the only one.
<elkbuntu> that's a guarantee.
<hischild> elkbuntu, i guess that's true .. jussi01, will do that
<elkbuntu> you might be the only one willing to say something though
<hischild> i do tend to say quite a few things, yes .. 
<hischild> Aight, i'll do that then. Tnx 
<Gary> hischild: sorry for not responding, I fell asleep
<hischild> Gary, you probably deserve it then :-) sleep tight!
<hischild> Well since that was the only question i had, i'll be going back to my duties. See you all around
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning, afternoon, evening or goodnight (make a choice) and the best of luck! 
 * jussi01 pokes PriceChild and nalioth - either of you got a moment for a PM?
<nalioth> jussi01: of course
<PriceChild> catching up on emails at work after a weekend is nothing compared to hilights here :(
<TwinReverb> anyone around?
<bazhang> TwinReverb, how may we help you
<TwinReverb> i am out trying to drum up people for my channel.  not everyone pays attention to wallops, and advertising / growing a channel is rather hard
<TwinReverb> is there any way anyone might be able to help me out in that regard?
<TwinReverb> or at least some advice?
<bazhang> TwinReverb, TwinReverb please check the topic here; I'm not sure, though you might ask in #freenode about what you are attempting
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (mitchell_ is spamming)
<nalioth> hmm
<nalioth> hmmm hmmm
<Gary> hmm's too
 * nalioth pets his 10-minute-quiet button
<nalioth> troll attention spans are far less than 10 minutes
 * jussi01 pokes and prods bluesmoke - identify! ;)
<PriceChild> bluesmoke: Can we help you?
<bluesmoke> PriceChild: Not this again
<PriceChild> Amaranth: thanks, hi :)
<PriceChild> bluesmoke: why don't you group the accounts?
<PriceChild> bluesmoke: /msg nickserv help group
<bluesmoke> PriceChild: I don't want it to show me being on as Amaranth while I'm bluesmoke
<A4Tech> hi
<PriceChild> Hi A4Tech, how can I help?
<A4Tech> yes
<A4Tech> I urgently need to write a script on the bash and how I somehow ban on #bash
<A4Tech> oO
<PriceChild> A4Tech: This is the home of the ubuntu irc team.
<PriceChild> A4Tech: /msg chanserv access #bash list
<PriceChild> A4Tech: hopefully you can find someone there to help you with the ban
<A4Tech> thx
<jussi01> !idle | A4Tech
<ubottu> A4Tech: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<A4Tech>  exit?
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * genii wanders in and makes a pot of coffee
<ubottu> onetinsoldier called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-21
<genii> Bleh. Feel like crap. See you all later
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (Administrador)
<Pici> banned.
<nalioth> a wasted ban, then
<Pici> nalioth: I'm not sure how I missed that.
<ubottu> In ubottu, vorian said: twnhs is that's what nhandler said!
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !broadcom is Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DaSkreech> Hi the old wiki link is empty Just updating the link
<Pici> !no bcm4x33 is <reply> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubottu> I know nothing about bcm4x33 yet, Pici
<Pici> !no bcm43xx is <reply> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> DaSkreech: There you go. 
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> Broadcom links to that I assume?
<Pici> Indeedy.
<DaSkreech> Grand
<DaSkreech> thanks
<hischild> troll alert in #ubuntu, name is five ... either he's just real dumb or a real trojan
<bazhang> yep
<elkbuntu> he's hit before
<elkbuntu> Jack_Sparrow, who what?
<Jack_Sparrow> SOmeone who insists wtf isnt a problem in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wants to argue about it so asked him to discuss it here 
<hischild> Sorry to bug you all, but how to set usermode to not accept PM's?
<PriceChild> hischild: i would reccomend +E to stop accepting PMs from unregistered users, or using /silence on idividual people?
<PriceChild> hischild: ignoring all PMs could mean you miss important messages from channel ops or network staff.
<hischild> PriceChild, i just want the PM's from unregistered users to be blocked. Ofcourse i won't block ALL pm's, but i've been getting pm's from loads of people. 
<PriceChild> hischild: you might also want to bookmark http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<hischild> PriceChild, ooh yes, nice catch there. It's bookmarked. 
<hischild> that should do it. Thanks PriceChild 
<hischild> PriceChild, is it possible for you to check if i set it right?
<PriceChild> hischild: type /mode hischild
<hischild> PriceChild, awesome. Sorry for bugging you here. 
<PriceChild> no probe
<PriceChild> probs rather
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning, afternoon, evening or goodnight (make a choice) and the best of luck! 
<hischild> yeah i'm back again. Anyone have a second about a nick?
<hischild> also, ubottu seems afk.
<PriceChild> hischild: pardon?
<PriceChild> !test
<hischild> that's what i meant. I tried to give the graphics link to someone, but ubottu wouldn't respond.
<PriceChild> I'll have a go.
<hischild> CntrySheepFahker is the nick i meant. It may just be me, but it stands for country sheep fucker.
<Seeker`> bye bye ubottu
<Seeker`> hischild: in what channel?
<hischild> #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Its coming back
<hischild> awesome
<hischild> welcome back ubottu 
<jussi01> PriceChild: did you use the trigger?
<PriceChild> jussi01: yup
<jussi01> PriceChild: excellent! someone remembered it :D
<PriceChild> I never forgot the trigger!
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> :)
<hischild> lol ... 
<hischild> Seeker`, your opinion on the nick?
<ikonia> no problem with that nick
<hischild> hmm ... \
<hischild> very well then =)
<ikonia> everything else fine ?
<ikonia> PriceChild: be aware of threats to spam ubuntu in ##linux
<ikonia> PriceChild: and other such comments, 
<ikonia> I refuse to support by threat
<hischild> ikonia, may i ask why there's no problem with that nick? I mean, country sheep fucking wouldn't be ok right?
<ikonia> it doesn't say countr sheep fucking
<PriceChild> ikonia: noted
<hischild> it is what it stands for, well if you look at it from the dutch side. 
<ikonia> hischild: is that a direct dutch transalation
<hischild> no wait, dutch should be germen. 
<PriceChild> ikonia: i notice he said he had silly hardware problems with vista, installed ubuntu expecting it to be easy, and surprise surprise he has problems still.
<hischild> fahker means fucking yes. 
<ikonia> PriceChild: agreed
<hischild> *german.
<ikonia> ar eyou %100 certain as not what my german dictionary is saying
<hischild> i'm dutch, i speak french dutch english and .... german  ... i'm sure that it is the same yes
<hischild> ikonia, don't get me wrong. I'm not the one to judge here, that's your job. I'm here only informing you and if you say it is ok, i'll accept it and that's it. 
<ikonia> I don't know the word, hence why I'm asking how sure you are
<Seeker`> ikonia: PM?
<ikonia> I'm speaking to him about it in pm
<ikonia> Seeker`: sure always
<hischild> ikonia, i understand and i wouldn't bug you here if it didn't concern me. 
<ikonia> thats why I'm speaking to him
<ikonia> it's not a problem to check these things it's not bugging, don't worry
<hischild> well i'm probably topping the list of people who join/leave this channel so i'd understand if you want me to join a bit less. 
<ikonia> please, join if you have a question
<ikonia> its no problem
<hischild> ok. :-)
<ikonia> he's turned into a problem, 
<ikonia> hischild: thank you for reporting that, I will deal with it now
<Seeker`> orly?
<Seeker`> ikonia: what did he do?
<ikonia> hischild: if there is nothing else, we'll sort it out from here and you can rejoin #ubuntu
<hischild> ikonia, i understand if you won't talk about it, but may i ask how he turned into a problem? 
<hischild> If not, i'll leave the channel.
<ikonia> not really important
<hischild> Very well. Thanks for the help.
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning, afternoon, evening or goodnight (make a choice) and the best of luck! 
<ikonia> Seeker`: tried politley asking him to change, he was fine, then started to argue it, that not-many people spoke german so should just ignore it, I explained to change it as anyone who can read german knows what it means, then he asked if I was an op, I said it wasn't imporatant at this stage and he got a bit more clever/sarcastic, I identified myself as an op to him and all of a sudden he changed, so I suspect he'll be a problem later on/part messag
<Seeker`> ah, nice
<ikonia> CntryTrousrTrout not sure what the new nick directly translates as
<Flannel> ubottu: tell CntryTrousrTrout about nickspam
<ikonia> he seems quiet now, so don't provoke him if possible
<nalioth> ikonia: you've not heard the term 'trouser trout" ?
<Seeker`> I've heard of a trouser snake
<nalioth> same thing
<ikonia> nope
<techsalvager> We get commonly trolled once in a while from it seems like from #ubuntu-es, atleast they show up in there from whois and 2 other same channel, do you guys want me to relay any info incase of further happenings?
<techsalvager> we had 2 guys from there come in
<techsalvager> btw ##windows I'm tlaking about
<jussi01> techsalvager: usually loco stuff is dealt with in #ubuntu-irc - there you can chat with the -es ops also.
<PriceChild> Cosmo: Hey, how can I help?
<PriceChild> techsalvager: want to leave me some details in PM?
<hentaixp64> jussi01 loco as in?
<jussi01> hentaixp64: loco's are the localised channels, ie. es for spanish, ie for ireland etc
<hentaixp64> PriceChild, not much too it every once in a whilesome users come from #ubunut-es pretending to either not know anything about windows or start trolling us up with the linux rules windows sucks
<hentaixp64> jussi01 ok
<PriceChild> hentaixp64: I'd doubt its from #ubuntu-es, but users (+i) in another channel (+s) that you can't see, that happen to be in #ubuntu-es also. If they start becoming a problem again though give us/me a shout.
<PriceChild> hentaixp64: maybe try having a chat with someone active from -es in #ubuntu-irc, or someone listed on /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-es
<hentaixp64> PriceChild, well there are also in 2 other channels indeed
<hentaixp64> aight
<ubottu> In ubottu, onetinsoldier said: factoid afaik is as far as i know
<hentaixp> yeah its not your channel my bad its another
<ikonia> cosmo_: how can we help ?
<cosmo_> help with what?
<ikonia> cosmo_: don't know, you've joined this channel seeing why you've joined
<ikonia> eg: do you need help with soething
<ikonia> something
<cosmo_> oh somehow this channel must have ended up on autojoin or something, got disconnected so must have put me back in this room
<ikonia> no problem then, if you don't need any help it would be helpful if you could leave the channel so that we can see anyone who does need help
<cosmo_> wierd its not in my autojoin  list
<jussi01> ikonia: I pmed a while back 
<ikonia> not seen it
<ikonia> una momento
<ikonia> can someone remove "five" from #ubuntu-offtopic please he's one of the users running the !give script, I've sent him a pm to be greated by another auto respond script, but I've explained he needs to remove/disable the auto respond scripts
<Seeker`> Amun: how can we help you
<Amun> im lost
<Seeker`> how so?
<Amun> i lost my ubuntu restore disk. i got hit with a bad virus. w32.reaper.com
<Amun> it deleted everything. my documents folder, windows folder, and everything
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amun> my question is
<Amun> how do i do a system restore? im new at this
<bazhang> Amun, this is not a support channel; try #ubuntu
<Amun> what is this place?
<bazhang> Amun, read the topic
<Amun> this channel is for questions....
<Amun> im sorry, let me grab my windows magnifying application
<Amun> ohh
<Amun> this channel is for abusing operators
<bazhang> Amun, please ask for ubuntu help in #ubuntu , part here unless you questions relevant to the channel topic here thanks
<bazhang> hentaixp, how may we help you
<Amun> the virus made me leave
<ikonia> Amun: a virus won't be blocking you from #ubuntu, but allowing you in here
<Amun> its not blocking me
<Amun> its making me part channels
<Amun> like this one
<ikonia> I can see ou joining and part
<Amun> but its not me! its a virus!
<ikonia> your not parting this channel, your here and not leaving, so it seems to not be a virus
<ikonia> Amun: what operating system are you on
<Amun> its all unbuntoos fault. i installed it and first thing happened is i get virus
<hentaixp> wtf
<ikonia> Amun: ahhh I've seen you do this before
<Amun> me?
<Amun> this is the first time im here
<ikonia> yes, under a different nick
<Amun> ever
<Amun> no. im mad at ubuntoo
<ikonia> Hmmm, I've seen this complaint from a user before, also using the phrase "place to abuse operating systems"
<Amun> unbutntoo i cant spell
<Amun> i never said place to abuse operating systems
<Amun> i said place to abuse operators
<Amun> you need windows magnifying glass application
<Amun> here, go to www.microsoft.com
<Amun> download it. its really nifty. i like also paint.
<bazhang> hentaixp, was there something we could help you with?
<jussi01> Amun: please part if you have nothing we can help you with.
<Amun> jussi01: ok.
<Amun> but
<Amun> thats sexual harrassment. telling me to part my legs... jeez sicko
<Amun> im only 13
<hentaixp> no I probably better leave this place
<ikonia> yup, see this guy before
<ikonia> nothing in BT though, and only a few on similar ip's
<Amun> oh hi
<Amun> see
<Amun> the virus!
<Amun> its doing it again
<ikonia> he's using amunzor too in #ubuntu
<bazhang> hentaixp, please dont idle here
<ikonia> bazhang: he was reporting a problem earlier with some #ubuntu-es users, who turned out not to be #ubuntu-es users 
<bazhang> * [Majestic] (n=Majestic@91.149.46.50): Majestic
<ikonia> as I read
<ikonia> thats not a ban is it, thats just you whois'ing
<bazhang> ikonia, right, I saw that; though -irc would probably be better suited for that imo
<ikonia> ahh
<Seeker`> Price was vaguely interested in it though, so was probably ok to discuss it in here
<ikonia> majestic is walking the line now claiming nvidia put virus's in their kernel modules
<bazhang> Seeker`, sure to discuss it, but that was done, no? no real reason to idle here once it was determined they did not in fact come from -es
<bazhang> also interesting to note the channels he/she is currently in 
<jussi01> hentaixp is one of our regulars in #k-ot ;) 
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-14
<maco> Flannel: remember that person who would say "orgy" in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> maco: Yep
<maco> well, Muddleworth just PM'd me "orgy"
<Flannel> Doesn't seem to be in any channels.
<maco> oh disconnected already
<maco> grr. that day they were doing that and theyd say it in PM with all different nicks? theyd say it and disconnect immediately
<maco> so i cant get a /whois on them
<Flannel> You can get a whowas though
<maco> * [Whowas] Muddleworth was n=Muddlewo@75-119-247-25.dsl.teksavvy.com (Markypants)
<maco> if they continue from the same host, is it something to bug freenode staff about, since theyre not in any ubuntu channels?
<maco> or just ignore it
<Flannel> just ignore it
<cheeko> squ1d: u suck
<maco> well that's not very nice
<squ1d> Yea cheeko
<squ1d> NOT NICE
<Roasted> Dear friends. I am banned in Kubuntu. I am extremely sorry I was an asshole. I would like my ban lifted if at all possible.
<Roasted> :)
<cheeko> i know
<squ1d> Nooo, You will remain banned...for it is the way of the comanche
<Roasted> But, please. :(
<Roasted> I'll be good. I swear.
<squ1d> Roasted
<Roasted> yes?
<squ1d> I'm just a regular jackoff
<cheeko> u have been very naughty cheeko
<squ1d> cheeko I might have to spank you
<cheeko> awww that hurts
<cheeko> please stop
<squ1d> cheeko are you a guy
<cheeko> cheeko means guy
<cheeko> in spanish
<Roasted> tsimpson - please unban me. I'll be good.
<maco> Roasted: do you know who placed your ban?
<Roasted> tsimpson
<squ1d> Irony
<Roasted> how so
<maco> cheeko, squ1d: do you have a purpose here?
<squ1d> Not really;
<squ1d> I was being nice until cheeko came in
 * maco points to /topic
<cheeko> even im being nice squ1d
<Roasted> maco what can I do about my ban in Kubuntu?
<maco> Roasted: wait for tsimpson to come back
<maco> Roasted: then discuss it with him
<Roasted> :(
<squ1d> maco whats your purpose here?
<maco> squ1d: i'm on the ops team :P
<squ1d> oh okay as you are;
<squ1d> How can one join this 'ops' team you speak of
<squ1d> xD
<maco> one day i was told "hey guess what? you're an op in $channel"
<squ1d> and actually I do have a grievance, other then being a jerkoff
<maco> with whom?
<squ1d> someone needs to deal with _brady in offtopic
<maco> not one of the channels i have ops in. lets see who's around
<squ1d> he was being well a troll ealier
<cheeko> even atomicspark
<maco> Flannel: you around?
<Flannel> maco: what's up?
<squ1d> atom is okay
<Roasted> someone wake up tsimpson :(
<maco> Flannel: are you watching -ot?
<Flannel> No, I'm in a LoCo meeting
<Roasted> do you guys get paid
<squ1d> No
<maco> Roasted: no, we're volunteers
<cheeko> even i want to be a volunterr
<squ1d> they volunteer so cranvical doesn't have to pay people
<maco> hrmm who else watches that channel...
<maco> gord: ?
<squ1d> maco whats your channel?
<maco> squ1d: kubuntu
<squ1d> can I troll it for you?
<maco> no thanks
<maco> Amaranth: ping
<squ1d> maco does that mean you take KDE over gnome
<maco> yes
<cheeko> hey maco even i want to be a volunteer
<Roasted> <3 KDE
<Roasted> <3 Kubuntu
<Roasted> just wish I could get into kubuntu :(
<squ1d> Cheeko; no volunteering for you
<maco> cheeko: i cant make people ops, and it requires having been around a while. i was here 3yr before i was poked
<cheeko> ok
<squ1d> maco; Can I join a different loco team if the one around here does nothing
<Roasted> maco can you make people unbanned?
<cheeko> hey Roasted ill send all the happenin thins as an log
<cheeko> in kubuntu
<Roasted> why, I cant get in kubuntu
<Amaranth> maco: pong
<cheeko> but u said u cant get in kubuntu
<Roasted> right...
<Roasted> I'm confused?
<Amaranth> cheeko, squ1d: Can I help you with something?
<maco> Amaranth: is brady_ seeming disruptive to you?
<maco> Roasted: we dont remove other ops bans
<maco> Roasted: so you need to talk to tsimpson
<Roasted> maco - understandable
<Roasted> maco - can you at least see the status of my ban? In terms of how long it is or anything.
<squ1d> So you cant site idly in ops?
<squ1d> sit*
<maco> squ1d: right
<maco> Roasted: i dont have bantracker access. Amaranth?
<cheeko> too bad maco
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<squ1d> Well I'm idle because I'm making my bed; can someone kick me from ops?
<Amaranth> Roasted: Checking now to see if there are any notes
<Roasted> thanks bro
<Amaranth> Roasted: Hmm, I see a large number of kicks and bans from several channels along with notes on how uncooperative you were when discussing the issue originall
<Amaranth> +y
<Amaranth> But no notes on a timespan so I guess that is still up to tsimpson
<Roasted> I was only uncooperative due to the nature in which I got banned.
<Amaranth> (note: those kicks and bans go back over the last year)
<Roasted> Talking about Kubuntu in Kubuntu and being told I'm off topic sounds clear to me that somebody is using their ban priviledges beyond what a moderator should be using them.
<Roasted> As a result, I make them aware of it.
<Amaranth> Were you asking for help with Kubuntu or helping someone with Kubuntu?
<Roasted> I was helping somebody with Kubuntu.
<Roasted> They asked me a question about something else, still within Kubuntu, and I was told I was being off topic.
<Roasted> It was pretty obvious that somebody wasn't thinking clearly when they said that, because several others were like, uh really?
<Amaranth> Roasted: No, you weren't helping someone
<Amaranth> You were ranting about gnome-shell
<Roasted> Amaranth - I've ranted about gnome-shell, yes. But when I got banned from Kubuntu I was talking about Kubuntu.
<Roasted> Unless I'm getting conversations mixed up?
<Amaranth> Roasted: I'm looking at a log
<squ1d> Someone kick me  I can not leave for some reason.
<Roasted> squ1d - the X int he corner doesnt work bro? :P
<maco> squ1d: /part
<Amaranth> Roasted: You weren't helping someone, you were being sarcastic about the rules by directing someone with a question about using samba with (k)ubuntu to a samba channel
<Roasted> Amaranth - Yeah, that was another story in itself, with a mod telling me to go to the samba channel with nobody in it to ask for help.
<Roasted> Pretty comical, if you ask me.
<Amaranth> Roasted: If no one is answering a question about samba or something like that we tend to point them to a project specific channel
<Roasted> and that's completely understandable.
<Amaranth> But that isn't what you were doing
<Amaranth> But I'll let you discuss all of this with tsimpson, it is up to him to decide what to do
<Roasted> But when I'm told deliberately that I'm off topic for asking about SAMBA in an UBUNTU chat (as if they have nothing whatsoever in common) and told to leave while on topic of Samba, that just screams I'm abusing my powers.
<Roasted> I wonder where he's hiding at. :(
<Amaranth> Sleeping, I suspect
<Roasted> :(
<Roasted> Kind of sucks, cause I have a Kubuntu question I'd like to ask right about - now.
<maco> it's ok to ask a kubuntu question in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> eh
<Amaranth> If it's KDE specific you'll probably just get pointed to #kubuntu, honestly
<maco> i mean, might not be as many people who know how to answer
<maco> but its acceptable
<Roasted> maco - lol? Is that a serious comment?
<Roasted> maco - you might want to check the rules there, cause that was another thing I got yelled at for the other day. Asked a question in ubuntu about kubuntu since I was banned.
<maco> ive seen xubuntu and kubuntu questions get answered in #ubuntu before
<Roasted> I've also been told to ask in other channels before.
<Roasted> Part of the whole "off topic to ubuntu" thing.
<maco> Amaranth: really?
<Roasted> ...love it
<maco> Amaranth: is there a rule against asking about other official versions? i know mint and such aren't allowed...
<Amaranth> maco: If someone knows the answer they'll answer, I suppose
<Amaranth> But some people (not ops) just ignore you until you're in the right channel :/
<Roasted> gotta love it
<maco> Amaranth: thats how i thought it worked
<Amaranth> That's not our doing, it's a 1500 user channel trying to police itself
<maco> though i have yanked people over to #kubuntu just because #ubuntu was scrolling too fast
<Roasted> Hey man, it's understandable.
<Roasted> But look at it from my standpoint
<maco> (when they're using kde, i mean)
<Amaranth> I tend to answer the question then point them to the right place to ask further questions
<Roasted> 2 nights ago I get yelled at for asking a kubuntu question in ubuntu
<Roasted> yet now mods are telling me it's okay
<maco> Roasted: by an op?
<Amaranth> People get ideas of what the 'rules' are and try to enforce them but we don't have rules, we have some basic guidelines
<Roasted> maco - I assume so. I mean, can typical users "squealch" you?
<Roasted> or whatever?
<Roasted> keep you silent for 10 minutes or whatever that thing is
<Roasted> I was told that's what would happen if I asked more kubuntu related things in there
<Amaranth> Oh, that was FloodBot1 muting you
<maco> quiet. no they cant
<maco> ahhh
<Amaranth> iirc it does that if 4 regular users try to give you a warning
<maco> really? didnt know that!
<Roasted> I didnt get muted though.
<Roasted> I was just told to leave or I'd get silenced.
<maco> by whom?
<Amaranth> That may have been just a normal user then
<Roasted> Gosh I wish I knew the name.
<Amaranth> maco: I've seen the bot do something like that before
<Roasted> It's not like you guys have distinctive "maco-OP" names so its hard to tell.
<maco> Roasted: irclogs.ubuntu.com may help?\
<Amaranth> maco: But it may have been all floodbot warnings
<Amaranth> Roasted: That's intentional, actually
<Roasted> and that's understandable
<maco> Amaranth: ive only ever seen the floodbot do stuff if you hit enter too much
<Roasted> but in this situation, because there wasn't a direct tag on the name, I had no clue if it was an OP
<Roasted> that's all I meant by that
<maco> you can ask :)
<Roasted> I probably should have.
<Amaranth> 1) I'm in about 30 channels and I'm not an op in all of them and 2) at least in Ubuntu if you stay op'ed too long _everyone_ asks you questions specifically instead of asking the channel in general
<maco> and then you get told you left your hat on or get asked about your cinnamon bun :P
<Roasted> maco - you said youre a kubuntu user?
<maco> yes
<Roasted> can I ask you a question quick or would you prefer I direct it to a separate dialog box so its not in the chat?
<maco> you can pm
<Roasted> can you shoot me one? I cant seem to figure out how to initiate one in quassel - its still new to me
<maco> double click my name in the nicks list
<Roasted> lol - easy enough.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Neola)
<Flannel> Really?
<Flannel> We banned 30 people in a day?
<Flannel> Oh, DCC spam yesterday probably
<maco> Flannel: i think eddiegentry is pulling mine & indus's leg, but im not 100% sure
<maco> said ubuntu was showing gross images in windows. i asked what kind of window. he said not browser. indus asked for screenshot, and its a bunch of adult images, and theyre not open in any application, theyre just plain on the desktop wallpaper...
<maco> i wonder if eddie just wanted to link adult images in #ubuntu
<Flannel> maco: I'm actually running off to catch the meteorshowers, but I'll be back in a few hours :)
<maco> alrighty
<jussi01> maco: just confirm he downloaded it from a good source
<maco> downloaded what?
<jussi01> his ubuntu image
<jussi01> or is it not a new install...
 * jussi01 is tired and should really read scroll back before saying stuff.
<maco> his friend installed for him
<maco> he says
<maco> now we're thinking his friend is a prankster
<maco> well i'm still a bit suspicious....
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (tyulohj)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<ubottu> geirha called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> !ops | banlist is FULL!!
<ubottu> banlist is FULL!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (banlist is FULL!!)
<maco> jussi01: ever notice how that autoban alias just ops and deops without ban/removing when the channel's too busy?
<jussi01> seriously, go check your bans please everyone
<jussi01> maco: the banlist was full
<tonyyarusso> good lord
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<maco> jussi01: oh that causes that? ive had it happen to me before without that being it. just had to try again
<topyli> @btlogin
<jussi01> could someone with ubuntu access go throught the FB bans - seems an awful lot of them, and those read-topic forwards on random nicks can probably go Id say
 * jussi01 needs to head back to work, sorry
<maco> ok i cleaned up my #kubuntu and #ubuntu-women bans. dunno if htat has any effect, but hey, it was a reminder
<dholbach> good morning
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: The bantracker appears to have some inconsistencies with the real ban list that will need to be manually adjusted when you have time.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: ok, have you any details?
<jussi01> (its probably because of the splits)
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: The majority of ones from 2008 for #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> What's the banlist size limit again?  400?
<tonyyarusso> maco: uh, look at your #ubuntu log - did you see me do anything odd just now?
<maco> did you just unban 2 people in one command?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that's intentional
<maco> i didnt know that was possible
<maco> is that what you were talking about?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<maco> what was i supposed to have seen odd?
<tonyyarusso> somehow I managed to trigger a list of the exceptions printing to my screen, and I have no idea why
<tonyyarusso> Hopefully nothing :)
<maco> oh
<maco> no idea
<tonyyarusso> 'k, thanks
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: hehe, nothing come here.
<nalioth> maco: you can unban lots of folks with one command
<tonyyarusso> Okay, that's enough.  Ban list is down to 252.
<tonyyarusso> maco: (up to four at a time, unless Freenode changed since I last checked)
<nalioth> only 252?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: no sir.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: There were a *lot* of *old*, unmarked things.  We've had it fill up too often lately, so I took a chance and purged a bit.  *crosses fingers*
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yo ucan unban as many as you like, chanserv just echoes tehm 4 per line
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ooooooh, cool!
<jussi01> nalioth: what is the limit?
 * jussi01 has forgotten
<Tm_T> hi
<nalioth> jussi01: limit on what?
<jussi01> banlist
<jussi01> How many bans can we have?
<nalioth> i have no idea, but 252 is ridiculous
<nalioth> bans are not "fire and forget"
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: thanks for the purge, if someone comes in and is disruptive, Im sure we can sort it.
<jussi01> nalioth: Huge +1 to that.
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: usually true, yeah :)
<nalioth> i realize we have floodbots in the mix now.  perhaps they can be coded to remove their own bans after a certain period of time?
<tonyyarusso> I did leave a few choice ones where I still recognize the nick.
<jussi01> nalioth: they are supposed to...
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: 252 still seems a crazy amount though.
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Then I guess it's a good thing I didn't check the number before I started ;)
<Flannel> ikonia: You certainly scared him off
<ikonia> who ?
<Flannel> Trota
<ikonia> didn't notice him
<ikonia> just clearing down old ompaul bans
<jussi01> ooh, gnine, I remember him, haven seen for ages. funny like that, some names you remember...
<ikonia> yup, some long term guys
<ikonia> but they are taking up space and I've not seen them online (nor has nickserv) for a long time so it's worth removing
<jussi01> yup, exactly
<ikonia> i've left the ones I put back in place at Seveas request
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rashed2020 said: !no, links is DON'T POST LINKS!  Lynx isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the servers to get more load, thus making the release LATER.  Is that what you want?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rashed2020 said: !no, !links is DON'T POST LINKS!  Lynx isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the servers to get more load, thus making the release LATER.  Is that what you want?
<tsimpson> !forget links
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fungeirl)
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
<nalioth> so now we can't remove bans?  sheesh
<Pici> Pricey: thats a lot of stale bans....
<Pricey> Pici: +L gives us a lot of room.
<Pricey> Not quite close enough for us to request -L, but good enough for now.
<Pricey> Those of you with bans still active, please reconsider them.
<Fallyn> Thanks for unbanning me
<Fallyn> .-.
<Pricey> Fallyn: Not sure when it happenned, but cool.
<Pricey> Fallyn: Could I ask that you keep #ubuntu free for support though?
<Fallyn> Of course
<Fallyn> o.o
<Pricey> Fallyn: We've #ubuntu-offtopic if you want some random chat :-)
<Pricey> Fallyn: appreciated
<Fallyn> Pricey.. this is fallen
<Fallyn> the "OMGZORZ ITS THE BOT SPAMMAR!!"
<Fallyn> r.r...
<Fallyn> 4 month ban
<Pricey> Fallyn: Well I hope its all behind us now then.
<Fallyn> Yea
<Pricey> Good stuff.
<Pici> Valkyrie: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Valkyrie> Nah
<Pici> That was interesting.
<Pricey> I don't see a matching ban?
<Pici> me either.
<Pricey> Yay noone can blame me if he does something silly then.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (b0xxy)
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (b0xxy)
<ubottu> chris231989_ called the ops in #ubuntu (b0xxy)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu rockmonster appeared to want to be an issue, was commenting on a conversation I had when he wasn't in the channel, more than meets the eye on his pushing the issue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> ikonia: rockmasterb, not rockmonster, unless there's someone else
<ikonia> Flannel: nice catch !
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu rockmasterb, appeared to want to be an issue, was commenting on a conversation I had when he wasn't in the channel, more than meets the eye on his pushing the issue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-15
 * MenZa donces.
 * genii donces with MenZa
<MenZa> :D
<gord> in the pale moonlight?
<MenZa> <3
<genii> In the pole moonlight ...
 * MenZa huggles genii 
<genii> MenZa: You nut! ;)
<ubottu> ryaxnbpdx called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tsimpson> if anyone's listening, someone may want to try an +o in #ubuntu, in case services split again
<Flannel> tsimpson: Does freenode still have a tummy ache?
<Flannel> Ah, well...
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Snowshoe)
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (Snowshoe)
<Flannel> Howdy Flare183
<Flannel> (I've got his host too, ifthat's what you're here for)
<Flare183> Flannel: Alright, just checking :)
<Flare183> Trying to help you guys out, since Freenode is having some problems :)
<tsimpson> To #ubuntu ops: please note that the FloodBots will *not* mute anyone while these issues continue, so manual mutes/unmutes are needed
<tsimpson> Roasted: hi
<Roasted> hi there tsimpson
<Roasted> I was looking for you last night.
<Roasted> hows it hangin
<tsimpson> I was sleeping, luckily I'm up late tonight
<Roasted> ha, yeah. I only just now got home from work.
<Roasted> Spent 15 hours straight imaging Windows laptops
<Roasted> to say the least I'm ready for a vacation.
<tsimpson> so, you wanted to talk about the ban in #k
<Roasted> eh, yeah - it'd be nice if we could get to some sort of common ground regarding it.
<Roasted> I thought it was a temp ban and had planned to just wait it out.
<tsimpson> I have a question, and it's a good one
<tsimpson> do you still feel you were right an I was abusing my operator powers?
<Roasted> more nad more kubuntu questions came up and I was like, well, that sucks, I cant get in there
<Roasted> It doesn't even matter anymore. I'm the first to admit I shoot my mouth off at times. I'm just used to channels that aren't so... heavily... moderated.
<Roasted> not that it's an excuse, but, ya know
<Roasted> it's just my view
<tsimpson> I know #kubuntu was practically dead at that time, but we don't say rules apply 9-5 and it's a free-for-all after that
<Roasted> yeah, that's understandable
<tsimpson> if we enforce a rule at all, it should be all the time
<Roasted> yeah I gotcha
<Roasted> well anyway, I'm just trying to be civil for once and come to some sort of common ground on the matter.
<tsimpson> Roasted: one sec and I'll get the ban removed
<Roasted> you're the man
<tsimpson> Roasted: you should be able to join now
<Roasted> thanks a lot bro
<Roasted> I appreciate it
<Roasted> sorry about all of that too
<Roasted> didnt mean to cause a fiasco
<tsimpson> as long as we understand each other :)
<Roasted> ha, you got it
<Roasted> thanks bro
<Roasted> Ima skiddaddle outa here now
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Billiard called the ops in #ubuntu (Nigh8ter)
<ubottu> The_Thing called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Nigh8ter)
<ubottu> The_Thing called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ctmjr> anyone mind taking care of the racist troll in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Nigh8ter
<IdleOne> needs to go
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu (Nigh8ter)
<tsimpson> ctmjr: call ops when that stuff happens
<ctmjr> we are look in the channe
<tsimpson> !staff | help in #ubuntu please
<ubottu> The_Thing called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> tyw7 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> help in #ubuntu please: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<tsimpson> all sorted
 * tsimpson thanks staff :)
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<ctmjr> thank you tsimpson
<Amaranth> Flannel: If you're around op a couple more of us
<Flannel> Amaranth: sure, who
<Amaranth> Well, I'll be around for an hour
<Amaranth> tsimpson seems to be around as well
<Flannel> Sorry about that, stepped out for a bit, didn't ealise services were still crazy, just thought we were netsplitting
<Amaranth> Just better to have a couple in case one of us walks away from the computer for a bit
<tsimpson> perhaps we should pressure canonical to host their own IRC server...
<Flannel> tsimpson: That'd have the same issues at times
<tsimpson> probably not so intensely
<tsimpson> but I wasn't really serious
<Flannel> tsimpson: With the number of trolls we get in #u, it's just a matter of time until people figure out they can DDOS us :)
 * tsimpson sees another split coming
<bazhang> asmodeus still banned ?
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> BT doesn't seem to show it though
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> just a heads-up in -ot
<Flannel> Can someone please verify I set those (in -ot) correctly?
<Flannel> Just whenever
<tsimpson> those look correct
<Flannel> thanks
<Flannel> Been 75 minutes since the last split
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<cdm10> Bad stuff just happened.
<ubottu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> cdm10: he was klined.
<Flannel> cdm10: Taken care of
<cdm10> ok. Didn't see any action, so I wasn't sure anything was going on :)
<cdm10> thanks.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> The_Thing called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<maco> @cpe-24-175-33-160.elp.res.rr.com
<maco> @59.39.92.148
<maco> those are the IPs in #ubuntu
<maco> for the multiple-users-joining-and-flooding
<Flannel> asmodus just got klined for -monitor
<maco> @113.199.183.105
<Flannel> er,
<Flannel> not monitor, what channel was that
<ubottu> mr_engineer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> oh, #ubuntu
<maco> i see kline for that last IP
<Flannel> Yeah, that's asmodeus, unfortunately he'll have another IP soon
<Tm_T> jussi01: k-lines given already (:
<maco> not those first two
<jussi01> #ubuntu is fun today...
<Flannel> (avash, asmodeus, internx, seem to be his main nicks)
<Tm_T> maco: erm, more to come?
<jussi01> Flannel: +d?
<maco> well i mean, i saw them quit on their own not get klined
<Flannel> jussi01: No consistent realname, I banned them creatively earlier from -ot, hopefully it sticks
<maco> Tm_T: did the first two hosts i pasted get klined too?
<xae8koo> Hello
<xae8koo> #ubuntu is crazy today!
<The_Thing> #ubuntu is getting craploads of spam and trolls
<Flannel> xae8koo: How can we help you?
<maco> its one person being "funny"
<xae8koo> Flannel: Yeah, the channel is full of spam and stuff
<The_Thing> It's getting a little ridiculous
<LizardK|ng> i wanted to test myself in the #ubuntu-read-topic channel and it said i wasn;t using my usual nick and to come here
<maco> it's being dealt with, folks
<LizardK|ng> because i want to see a mother spanking her child hard :D
<Flannel> LizardK|ng: That means you haven't been exploited
<The_Thing> lol
<xae8koo> Why did underwear get unbanned?!
<LizardK|ng> ahh ok
<maco> xae8koo: for flooding...
<The_Thing> Port 8001 ftw
<tsimpson> xae8koo: because they were k-lined
<Flannel> xae8koo: That mute was removed, other measures are in place, so he didn't really.
<maco> xae8koo: oh unbanned. sorry i cant read :)
<LizardK|ng> how do i become an op?
<Flannel> xae8koo: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<khelvan> Does the exploit of someone trying to send me .mpegs affect my computer in any way?
<maco> maybe we should define k-line?  it means theyre banned from the whole server
<Flannel> The_Thing: Is there something we can help you with today?
<Flannel> khelvan: No, it mainly affects routers
<maco> LizardK|ng: someday if you're good you may be chosen
<maco> LizardK|ng: that's about it
<LizardK|ng> i want to be made
<Flannel> khelvan: The sending of th mpegs is just silliness, they're trying to send you a file, if you deny/ignore/whatever it, you're fine
<maco> LizardK|ng: asking won't work
<khelvan> Flannel, thank you, I didn't know if they were exploiting a vulnerability in IRC clients or something.
<LizardK|ng> ok, i'll do a dance instead
<Flannel> khelvan: Nope, it's overzealous router protection
<Flannel> !exploit | khelvan
<ubottu> khelvan: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Flannel> khelvan: That wiki page contains a bit more info
<xae8koo> Flannel: Yes, can you explain all this dcc nonsense to me?
<Flannel> xae8koo: If there's nothing else we can do for you today, please leave this channel, it's not a place for spectators.  Thank you, have a nice day.
<khelvan> Flannel - Thanks, I will assume you guys are taking care of the problem and won't worry about my PC.
<khelvan> Thanks.
<Flannel> xae8koo: See the link I just gave khelvan
 * LizardK|ng dances for the ops
<maco> LizardK|ng: could you stop that?
<Flannel> LizardK|ng: Please stop.  If there's nothing else we can do for you today, please leave.
<LizardK|ng> that page is very vague
<LizardK|ng> what would it do to a vulnerable router, and what is the vulnerability?
<jussi01> LizardK|ng: we will get to you in a few mins
<jussi01> The_Thing: something else you need?
<The_Thing> nah, just idling now.
<jussi01> xae8koo:  something else you need?
<Flannel> The_Thing: Please don't idle here, thanks.
<jussi01> The_Thing: please pay attention to topic
<The_Thing> :( but it's interesting in here.
<Flannel> LizardK|ng: The wiki page contains links to the vulnerabilities, which explain it in more detail.
<Flannel> Wait, why is paddy_NI in -ot?
<maco> isnt he banned for 6 more days?
<Flannel> I'm checking to see if it somehow got removed, but yes.
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hi Flannel
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, I have no wish to further gratify your ego.. I guess I will be done with the offtopic indefinitely.
<Paddy_NI> bye
<maco> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi maco
<xae8koo> jussi01: How can I make my car door unfreeze?
<jussi01> xae8koo: please see /topic.
<jussi01> !idle | xae8koo
<ubottu> xae8koo: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tsimpson> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are in progress, updates on http://www.kubuntu.org/ - Support in #kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are in progress, updates on http://www.kubuntu.org/ - Support in #kubuntu
<xae8koo> !no kde4 is <reply> hello
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, xae8koo said: !no kde4 is <reply> hello
<xae8koo> Sorry
<xae8koo> c ya
<tsimpson> ...
 * jussi01 hugs tsimpson
<jussi01> just another reason why people shouldnt idle here.
<bazhang> * [kikiasdfadfasd] (n=kiki@113.199.146.90): kiki  wonder if that is asmodeus in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Yep
<Tm_T> ooh we have sneaky guest here
<Flannel> Tm_T: hmm?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Guest78837: appears to be hobbsee... :D
<Flannel> Oh
<jussi01> Guest78837: you could identify at some point...
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (xyeveningdress spam)
<jussi01> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> I don't have a need for an evening dress, kthxbai
<jussi01> Just so people understand, I am standing back a little from active operator duties, if another op is free to deal with it then I will not. However, if I am around and other ops are not, then I can and will deal with issues.
<Flannel> jussi01: That policy is half-baked, for the record.
<jussi01> Flannel: care to explain?
<Flannel> I understand what it hopes to accomplish, but I don't think it will.  People are still going to whine because you're an op, and they still think we're all part of an 'exclusive club' and have each others backs 100% all the time and conspire against people.
<jussi01> oh, cc meeting seems to be on...
<jussi01> Flannel: I think you are missing the point. idea is just if I need to mediate, then its better if I havent been involved already.
<Flannel> We don't (as far as I know) as the Technical board to step down from actively developing out of concerns for favoritism or cronyism or whatever.
<jussi01> Flannel: this is temporary until we at least have a full IRCC again, then Ill look at the siutuation again.
<jussi01> at the moment, we have 2 mediators.
<Flannel> jussi01: No, we have a room full of mediators.  Every operator is a mediator, only after that doesn't work do we appeal to the IRCC.
<Flannel> (well, every operator minus the one(s) involved directly)
<jussi01> Flannel: exactly my point. If we get an appeal, and Ive been involved, where does that leave us?
<Flannel> jussi01: I understand.  I was speaking on the other policy.
<Guest78837> jussi01: well, freenode could stop falling over and unidentifying me, but i digress....
<jussi01> Hobbsee: true :D
 * Tm_T thinks we need own server
<Flannel> Tm_T: Well, if you submit a RT ticket now, they'll get back to you about it sometime around 12.04 :)
 * jussi01 thinks thats not such a good idea...
<Tm_T> jussi01: ofcourse it's not, it would solve nothing (:
<ikonia> Tm_T: what do you need a box for ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: freenode irc-server (:)
<ikonia> ahhh
<MenZa> If anyone feels like cheering for me in six hours, I'll be in -meeting for the EMEA meeting :)
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<Tm_T> MenZa: you too?
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<MenZa> 'me too'?
<MenZa> :o
<Tm_T> MenZa: some others I know are there too
<MenZa> Ah :)
<MenZa> I signed up for the last meeting, but we ran out of time.
<Mike_lifeguard> Is the sourcecode for the floodbots available?
<ikonia> no, sorry
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * genii sips
 * MenZa has his EMEA meeting in ~30 minutes - feel free to come cheer for him!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kuttans said: ubottu: the link is about how to create hidden volume whereas i want fully encrrpted hard disk with a usb key and the key in the usb is encrypted with a passphrase
<ubottu> In ubottu, tdannecy said: forget ubuntu
<Pici> uh, no
<jussi01> Amaranth: when you wake up, maybe its a good idea to identify :)
<Flannel> Oh, joy.
<MenZa> I can haz cloak?
<MenZa> jussi01: I can haz cloak?
<MenZa> aw.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, junruh said: ubottu: Thanks, it is going!
<MenZa> \o/ membership
<gord> congrats :)
<maco> yay!
<jussi01> MenZa: congrats!
 * tsimpson wonders if MenZa wants a @ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.student.menza or @pdpc/supporter/student/ubuntu.member.menza cloak
<jussi01> he wants the first...
<MenZa> eh, scratch the pdpc.supporter bit
<MenZa> I'll donate anyway
<jussi01> MenZa: just ubuntu/member then?
<MenZa> Just ubuntu/member/menza :)
<MenZa> Yup :)
<Flannel> menza or Menza?
<Flannel> enquiring minds want to know!
<MenZa> :d
<jussi01> MenZa: i beleive you and all, but could you pop up in -irc and ask - with supporting LP page?
<gord> (he doesn't believe you ;))
<gord> (and won't give me a pony)
<Flannel> gord: Will you give me a pony?
<gord> i would if i had one to give!
<MenZa> :D
<Flannel> Oh geez, vigilantes.
<maco> Flannel: hmm?
<Flannel> maco: Xenefungus came into #u and mentioned they were planning on 'striking back', soliciting supporters to join #revenge4freenode
<maco> oh dear
<genii> Flannel: Their naming scheme of Xenefungus reminds me of Macrophage, et al
<mneptok> I HAS AN P0SS3!
<Flannel> mneptok: Eh?
<Flannel> mneptok: Is there a "mneptok-should-get-a-proper-shirt" group on LP or something?
<mneptok> Flannel: i have one. it's made from chest haor and fairy dust.
<MenZa> jpds! jpds!
<jpds> MenZa: What?
<MenZa> Nevermind :(
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (rcmaehl_sick)
<ikonia> topyli: are you going to remove her from offtopic ?
<Flannel> ikonia: already done
<Flannel> Oh, then came back, and left again
<topyli> yes i only removed, no ban
<topyli> mistake i guess
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (KittyBoots)
<Flannel> She's stopped, looks like a bad paste
 * Flannel assumes she, could be he.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-16
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<genii> Flannel: The day after the ban is lifted he starts in again on the same subject (BLACK_MAN)
<Flannel> genii: Which ban is this?
<genii> Flannel: According to bt, n-a-l-i-o-t-h on Nov 18, p-r-i-c-e lifted it yesterday
<Flannel> wow, he's got quite the history
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: Oh yeah.
 * mneptok sighs
<mneptok> who wrote the Fridge posting about the IRCC?
<KB1JWQ> I have to think he may be a bot.
<Flannel> mneptok: Looks like it was copied from pliea
<Flannel> (the email)
<mneptok> i like how my name is misspelled, but the link right next to it has the correct spelling. :P
<Flannel> mneptok: Mr Castro did that to me too when we got approved
<Flannel> (we being my LoCo)
<MenZa> MEESTER VON FEENCK.
<Flannel> Hmm, is fridge no longer syndicated on planet?
<Flannel> Howdy mrand, how can we help you today?
<mrand> Sorry, I had to step away.  mike330404 and _BLACK_MAN_ appear to be the same person and were abusing #mythbuntu.  mike330404 just /quit  hopefully _BLACK_MAN_ will do the same.
<genii> mrand: Were they going on about some ORT-8a protocol?
<mrand> Indeed.
<MenZa> I don't think I've ever seen a person sport three names before.
<MenZa> berrybarry n=chris@69.37.90.129 - ircname: Erika
<maco> heh
<MenZa> nownow maco, that was a bit... excessive
<maco> im not an op in that channel. thats what i say as a normal person being creeped out
 * MenZa shrugs
<nhandler> mneptok: I fixed the spelling of your name on the Fridge
<Pici> maco: sorry. I didn't want to elaborate on my comment becuase I knew that even if one person was joking about it, it would get out of hand, like it sort of is now.
<maco> Pici: do so in pm?
<Pici> maco: not needed
<Pici> its been a long day, sorry.
<MenZa> RFC: http://lassehavelund.com/~menza/ubiz_final.pdf -- http://lassehavelund.com/~menza/ubiz_final_cut.pdf gives a better idea of the cutting of the cards.
<nhandler> I like it MenZa. One of these days, I'll get around to actually printing out the cards I made
<MenZa> nhandler: heh, I'll do mine in the new year.
 * genii sips
<MenZa> mneptok: Good blog post.
<MenZa> genii: Off to get some coffee.
<Amaranth> silly nickserv
<MenZa> Jigbuntu in #ubuntu
<MenZa> Racial slurring - ubottu is slow right now
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (Jigbuntu)
<Amaranth> hehe, that guy tried again
<Amaranth> but we have services this time :)
<MenZa> yay
<Amaranth> and a staff that isn't overloaded trying to keep the network from melting down due to lack of services
<MenZa> heh
<nhandler> +1 for that Amaranth
 * Amaranth knocks on wood
<Amaranth> services don't fail me now
<MenZa> Amaranth: I can handle -ot if you take care of #u?
<ubottu> kinja-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (Pebbles)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Pebbles)
<ubottu> Gnarwal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dholbach> good morning
 * topyli stretches, yawns
<Flannel> topyli: Are you a cat?
<topyli> just another sleepy topyli :)
<ubottu> zcat[1] called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeje_)
<ubottu> i_is_broke called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeje_ spamming)
<ubottu> iceroot_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Folly)
<ardchoille> Flannel____ in #ubuntu looks to be attampting to pose as Flannel
<ardchoille> just fyi
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Flannel____)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Flannel____)
<ikonia> I'm awake now - sorry
<ikonia> for the record, posey and flannel______ are the same person, IP's match, Flannel____ (for an unknown reason) pm'd me a load of crap and abuse, so he clearly has a problem with myself and flannel, posey is now doing the same, same cut and paste from flannel____'s pm - thus confirming they are the same person so the removal was warrented, he's also made a 3rd person with the same ident/ip do the same thing to me- but he's logged out
<ikonia> the silly person is pasteing in a pm to me the BSD license, with random "fuck you" comments between them
<ikonia> not a problem, just for the record. I'm not aware of who he was in the past to be upset with myself/flannel can't see anything similar in BT
<bazhang> its asmodeus
<ikonia> ooh relly
<ikonia> really
<bazhang> he and his buddies hang out in #olenepal
<ikonia> I've not had dealings with him, so I'm not sure why he's mad with me, but fair enough, thank you
<bazhang> was newnicking to bazhang_killer yesterday in -ot
<ikonia> didn't see any of that, clearly I look away for a second and....... ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<Mamarok> what's this, holiday season broke out and kids are bored?
<jussi01> Mamarok: I thought you werent here?
<Mamarok> well, I am not really, still in hospital, and will be more lurking than anything else in the next days I guess
<jussi01> :) hope things went well.
<Mamarok> takes ages to type a line, so I wouldn't be very productive
<Mamarok> yep, seems so, pins go out next week, I feel OKish :)
<elky> they apparently took a cyst out of my jaw. the path isn't back on it yet though
<elky> it was only 5 days ago, 2 of which were weekend
<Mamarok> well, I managed to connect my laptop yesterday evening, they had some strange WiFi setup here
<Mamarok> elky: how are you feeling?
<elky> fine. aside from gum tenderness, no pain at all.
<elky> i'm at least back down to plain ibuprofen rather than the codeine fortified stuff, and certainly not at the quantity i was taking it
<jussi01> elky: what about the lack of nutrition?
<Mamarok> great, doesn't hurt much here neither, I have a big wobbling throat, that's it
<Mamarok> let's hope nobody takes pics these days...
<elky> jussi01, most of the tomato pasta sauces have been "chargrilled vegetables" type ones, so i doubt i'm lacking much on that front
<elky> and a week without dairy/meat/egg isn't going to kill me
<elky> i just cant seem to feel full!
<elky> pasta tends to digest way too quickly in me :(
<elky> yet a glass of milk will keep me full for hours.
<Mamarok> hm, yes, pasta is not holding for very long, unless it's made of whole grain
<elky> i buy the stuff with oat fibre in it, but it's still no good. wholemeal pasta tastes like rubber
<Mamarok> exactly, it's not very good :(
<Mamarok> and you have to cook it for ages
<elky> potato gnocchi is ok-ish
<Mamarok> well, that's different, as it's not only potato, you still put some grano duro in it usually
<elky> grano dura being durum wheat?
<elky> er, s/dura/duro/
<Mamarok> no Idea how you call this in English, the stuff you make pasta from, as it is not as fine as usual wheat flour
<elky> yeah, durum wheat flour
<Mamarok> I guess so, but it's more like tiny grains than real flour
<Mamarok> yellowish
<elky> wheat germ?
<Mamarok> wheat
 * Mamarok checks wikipedia for a better explanation
<Mamarok> ah, found it, Semolina
<elky> ah
<Mamarok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semolina
<elky> ok, soggy breakfast cereal with rice milk is also out. the fruit bits are too scratchy :(
<Mamarok> in Italian it is just called "semola di grano duro"
<Mamarok> ouch
<elky> i probably would have got it if you had the semola bit :P
<Mamarok> sorry :)
<Mamarok> oh, markey's here already, I can go home :)
<jussi01> Laters Mamarok
<elky> the specific breed of wheat that gets used for pastas is durum :)
<Mamarok> yes
 * jussi01 hands elkysome rye pasta.
<Mamarok> later :)
<Mamarok> I will likely not disappear, if the bouncer doesn't get killed in the mean time
<elky> jussi01, i got some brown rice pasta today. haven't come across rye pasta though
<jussi01> elky: rye pasta is great.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<elky> jussi01, i wonder how i can get some...
 * elky consults Uncle Google.
<jussi01> elky: Im not sure if its available in australia
<jussi01> but they make loads of stuff out of rye here.
<elky> jussi01, it appears it is
<elky> http://www.google.com/search?q=rye+pasta+site%3A.au
<elky> the top link seems to do heaps of alternative grain pastas
<elky> i wonder if spelt pasta is more sustaining than regular wheat pasta too..
<tsimpson> in about 5 mins ubottu will moved to another server, and be down for a couple minutes
<Pici> okay
<tsimpson> Please note that the bantracker URL has changed, so be sure to @btlogin to get the new URL
<Pici> tsimpson: has the !usage factoid been updated for the new factoids.cgi link as well?
<tsimpson> nope, I was just about to go through them
<tsimpson> unless you want to do it for me? ;)
<Pici> Also, could someone please tell me if I'm overreacting to terrorink in #ubuntu?
<tsimpson> he's off topic with that
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> unfortunately the old server went down before I could copy over recent changes to the BT web ui
<jussi01> tsimpson: I could go and point ubottu.com at jussi01.com's IP, but that would be too easy, no? :D
<tsimpson> jussi01: we can do that too, but it takes time for DNS servers to update
<jussi01> yeah, and DNS in .fi is borked atm...
<genii> @btlogin
<ikonia> jussi01: did you want me ?
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, for the setup. dont have time right at this second though.
<ikonia> no problem
<jussi01> ikonia: you could add tsimpson as wel, then we could use it for a backup for ubottu.com
<ikonia> ok
<Pici> :(
<DJones> Pici: If you're around, it looks like you've got a fan in #ubuntu using the nick "piciisstupid"
<ikonia> same guy as flannel ?
<Pici> DJones: wonderful. Thanks
<DJones> no probs
<ikonia> bope - different
<Pici> I think its the guy who I asked to stop talking about offtopic security earlier.
<ikonia> ughhh another split
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> whoops, didn't need that.
<Pici> !appeals > piciisstupid
<ikonia> didn't see him go ?
<Pici> hm?
<ikonia> never mind, thought you'd removed him from #u
<Pici> nope.
<ikonia> I just realised
<tsimpson> hmm
<tsimpson> please note ubottu.com now points to the same IP as jussi01.com
<ikonia> noted
 * genii tentatively sips his coffee and waits for wallops
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<Pici> fixed.
<Amaranth> kubuntu is moving off of freenode?
<Pici> Amaranth: No, they're just having their meeting on oftc because the netsplits would make it unreasonable to have it here.
<maco> the meeting is in oftc
<jussi01> woohoo! Im now a kubuntu member! :D
<gord> cool! can i be one? i used kubuntu once!
<jussi01> gord: no! that would involve you having ponies, and that just wouldnt be right...
<jussi01> :D
<gord> you... you get ponies in kubuntu?
<jussi01> of course!
<gord> unfair :(
<maco> duh everyone knows that
<maco> jussi01: the lag between me and your core is soimething FIERCE
<jussi01> maco: yeah, very heavy load atm
<Pici> Someone remind me, are we telling people not to use ubuntu tweak?
<gord> i generally advise against anything thats not peer reviewed
<jussi01> we are, it uses --force-yes iirc.
<jussi01> leastways thats my memory of it
<Pici> Oh, I like the 'Ubuntu Software Center Manual' link on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/add-applications/C/installing.html
 * Pici reports a bug
<Mamarok> contratulations, jussi01 :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: thanks!
<Pici> jussi01: I'm not sure what kubuntu membership gets you, but congrats
<jussi01> Pici: not overly much, but a vote in election of the KC, and various other items.
<Mamarok> Pici: that's where the kool folk hang out ;)
<Pici> Mamarok: heh
 * jussi01 was already an ubuntu member
<Pici> I know
 * Mamarok is both
<tsimpson> jussi01: you also get a groovy @kubuntu.org email address :)
<genii> oooooooooooooo
<jussi01> tsimpson: oh wow... in addition to my @ubuntu.com one? :D
<tsimpson> yeah
<jussi01> tsimpson: Im going to have to reset the net. theres something not quite right and it may need a router restart.
<tsimpson> it seems to be dropping packets
<jussi01> yeah, lemme reset and see if it helps
 * genii-around sips his horrible decaf coffee
<topyli> the server that my irssi lives on will be moved tomorrow, i will be offline for a few hours
<topyli> unless i do what normal people do and connect with my xchat directly :)
<topyli> we'll see
<jussi01> the internets is evil today
<tsimpson> more people using the internet means more idiots using the internet, elementary dear jussi01
<jussi01> lol
 * mneptok watches as tsimpson makes the case for Soylent Green
<Flannel> mneptok: How are we going to use people to make the internet faster?
<topyli> jussi01, it's just september, nothing new
<mneptok> more Soylent Green means more avaialable bandwidth
<topyli> the one that never ended
 * Pici checks his calendar
<Flannel> yay endless september!
<jussi01> topyli: september?
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September
<tsimpson> there should be 2 internets, "the internet" for us, and "dat place u get teh warez" for the rest
<jussi01> tsimpson: +1! :D
<topyli> tsimpson, sounds like a plan to me
<Mamarok> tsimpson: +1 from me
<Mamarok> with huge bandwith for us and drippings for the rest ;)
<ardchoille> If I notice a problem in #ubuntu, is it ok to send a message to this chanel or do I need to join here and then inform you? I don't want to remain here all the time per the topic
<tsimpson> if there is a problem, you should normally call ops
<ardchoille> ok, will do. What about when uobttu isn't connected?
<ardchoille> I'll just join, that seeems to be best anyway
<tsimpson> then join
<ardchoille> ok
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<Pici> I have the trigger itself on hilight.
<Tm_T> again he parts before I manage to write something
<tsimpson> garrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<topyli> takes the "no idling" rule literally :)
<genii-around> Hehe
<genii-around> topyli: ardchoille or ubottu?
<topyli> hahaha. both i guess :)
<topyli> see?
<tsimpson> ubottu.com is now the old ubottu.com and not jussi01.com
<Tm_T> nhandler: busy day, isn't it, all these people coming and going... (:)
 * nhandler just got home ;)
<LjL> i suggest the scope and/or existence of the !troll factoid be re-evaluated
<LjL> see how it was just used on #ubuntu -- i see it used that way a lot
<LjL> basically to accuse someone of being a troll
<LjL> (which is probably quite true in that specific case, but that's not the point)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-17
<Tm_T> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Tm_T> LjL: hmm, what you're suggesting?
<LjL> personally, i'd go with !forget
<LjL> "if this applies to you" factoids aren't really good
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> and if not to forget, any suggestion how to improve?
<LjL> if it has to stay... "Please note that behavior directed towards annoyin other users is unwelcome here, whether or not it respects the letter of the !guidelines."
<LjL> that way at least it actually covers something specific rather than just being easier than actually hitting the correct factoid
<LjL> there is also
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<LjL> the two might be combined somehow - perhaps.
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> LjL: so people are using !troll instead of !guidelines ?
<LjL> depends... sometimes they're using !troll instead of !ops (if you firmly believe someone is actually trolling, you should call ops - if you're just randomly accusing them, then you should refrain from that)... other times, they use it instead of more specific factoids (like !attitude, !offtopic, !repeat, and yes also !guidelines)
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> LjL: !troll = "did you mean !attitude, !offtopic, !repeat, or !guidelines ?" =)
<Tm_T> ...I really do need some sleep
<LjL> Hello. Welcome to the Automated Troll Response System.
<LjL> If your troll is offtopic, press 1. If they're just being random, press 2. To call operators press 0.
<Tm_T> LjL: with Darth Vader -sound?
<LjL> or seveas laughing
<LjL> not that there is a difference
 * Tm_T hides
<LjL> night
<ardchoille> I think lun1x0r in #ubuntu is a bot and is acting weird. Can something be done about that?
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (lun1x0r)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (guatemal)
<Flannel> Suspect XO_Sun is admodeus (by IP) and guatemal is based on content/behavior
<Madpilot> synchronized ban evading & trolling. new olympic sport.
<topyli> hmm. are we removing those trolls or what?
<topyli> oh we are. thanks
<Flannel> topyli: Just had to double check the ban mask with mibbit
<Flannel> er, webchat
<Flannel> whatever
<topyli> aye
<Flannel> Oh right, in ubuntu we have floodbots
<Madpilot> anyone know what the apparent bot Kinder_Surprise is doing in #ubuntu? was it invited?
<Flannel> Madpilot: No idea
<Flannel> Madpilot: talk to Bomfunk, ask him to remove it
<Madpilot> just PM'd Bomfunk, will give him a while to respond then turf his bot
<mobi-sheep> !ops | Kinder_Surprise (bot)
<ubottu> Kinder_Surprise (bot): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> mobi-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Kinder_Surprise (bot))
<Madpilot> gah
<elky> yes, because that lets us know where to look
 * elky sighs
<Madpilot> I see nalioth has  just booted the bot
<Flannel> blah
<nalioth> the bot owner is long idle . .
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !clicheats is There is a nice commandline cheat sheet available at http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> indus called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest15081 possible nsfw link and former troll)
<Flannel> tsimpson: My bans aren't only removable/discussable by me.  I'm merely the op who was alive when the ban was set, I don't need to be there to remove it.  When circumstances dictate that I should be the one, I comment in the BT, not v.v.  Just FYI :)
<Flannel> Meh.
<Flannel> It's not even a full moon, do the netsplits bring out the trolls?
<Tm_T> Flannel: maybe that confuses their moon-radar
<elky> Flannel, well, the netsplits are DDoS's, so... make of that what you will.
<Flannel> He's threatening to just come back with a clone.  No idea if he'll be disruptive, or whatnot.  But I likely won't be awake to see him if it's the former.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: It's running a bit crazy.
 * tonyyarusso had been ignoring this thread - didn't realize it got a bazillion posts now
<MenZa> I've been following it, silently.
<elky> some positive stuff, like +1'ing candidates you like is probably a nice distraction from the current mess.
 * MenZa sent a snow shovel in there hoping some of it will clear out
<elky> that's not quite what i meant.
<elky> sjefen6, is there something we can assist you with?
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> Flannel: umm, what?
<ardchoille> In an effort to reduce channel noise, the nick sharker is constantly bouncing between sharker and guestXXXX I've sent the !nick trigger before but it seems that either the user is not paying attention or is a bot.
<jpds> No, they just fail at protected nick identification.
<jpds> Guest8421 and Guest92056 are connecting from that address.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: did you see the study finding that full moons do actually bring out violent tendencies?
<MenZa> NICKSPOON.
<nickspoon> MEN ZA
<MenZa> Oh my.
 * MenZa cuddles nickspoon furiously.
 * nickspoon cuddles!
<nickspoon> How have you been?
<MenZa> Good, good.
<MenZa> See: hostmask.
<MenZa> And you?
 * MenZa pokes nickspoon ^
<nickspoon> Oh yes, I did hear of that :)
<nickspoon> Not too bad myself, looking forward to holidays :)
<MenZa> Same
<MenZa> Although we've had about 40cm of snow in the past two days
<MenZa> So I've had no school today, and probably won't have any tomorrow.
<nickspoon> Ah.
 * tonyyarusso finished response to CC
<tonyyarusso> It really shouldn't take so long to write a sentence or two each for a handful of people...
<Mamarok> sjefen6: is there a reason you are lurking here? Please see /topic
<sjefen6> sry, autojoin from when I reported someone spaming in #ubuntu
<christel> /1/10
<christel> er fail
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (WTFsound)
<ikonia> FYI: I have tried to calm WTFsound down in PM
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, Emanem said: ubottu: the guide is broken
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, any of y'all good at writing resumes for IT jobs?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from afal)
<MenZa> christel attempted to change to channel 1710.
<MenZa> well, window no.
<tonyyarusso> That's worrying.
 * MenZa checks his @ubuntu.com e-mail
<MenZa> + address
 * tonyyarusso is trying to update his resume - blargh
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: I haven't got much expertise, but I'll give you comments on it, if you want.
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: that would be handy
<MenZa> :)
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: to start with, do people really care how long it is?  I've always operated on "no more than 2 pages"
<MenZa> well, don't make it too long, at least
<MenZa> I've seen good resumes which are a simple sheet of a4
<MenZa> And good ones which are a few pages long
<MenZa> and my @ubuntu.com e-mail still isn't active :(
<maco> tonyyarusso: would you like my LaTeX style for resumes?
<MenZa> my cv is pretty.
<MenZa> also done in LaTeX.
<maco> (its res.cls with bunches of modifications)
<tonyyarusso> maco: um, for the content perhaps, but I'm doing this in OpenOffice.
<MenZa> D: OO.o
<MenZa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/333917/2009-05-resume.pdf
<maco> i think if i uncomment everything in my resume that's commented, id have a CV
<MenZa> mine ^ (da_DK)
<tonyyarusso> This part makes me happy:  "Interested individuals should send a current resume in PDF or OpenOffice format, along with their experience and hourly rate to"
<MenZa> :D awesome
<maco> hourly rate?
<maco> i'd not be comfortable doing that
<maco> i dont know how much i or the job is worth...you're the boss, you tell me
<MenZa> maco: do you use other fonts than CM when you write stuff in LaTeX?
<tonyyarusso> Well, you can always just say "to be discussed" - I was talking about the "PDF or OOo" part.
<maco> MenZa: not usually, though of course if im using the mla style, its Times
<MenZa> I've started loving Utopia.
<MenZa> (\usepackage{fourier})
<maco> googling "latex utopia" is probably a bad idea...
<maco> oh, nope! first hit was LaTeX, not something dirty
<MenZa> \o/
<tonyyarusso> ha
<MenZa> It's very pretty.
<MenZa> maco: http://lassehavelund.com/ee.pdf - 30-something page document using it
<tonyyarusso> This is what I want to apply for btw - http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/sad/1513172965.html
<maco> MenZa: im looking at the LaTeX font catalogue now
<maco> O_O there are calligraphical fonts!
<MenZa> not surprising
<MenZa> are there schwabacher fonts?!
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: I'm debating how much I should lean towards explaining experience with the specific things they ask for versus explaining my past experience in IT work.
<maco> oh great! ive been switched to a different dept at work! now i get to work under a hacker instead of a manager :D
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: well, you should address what they're specifically asking about
<MenZa> but that can be done in your cover letter
<MenZa> the resume is just an idea of who you are, and what you can do
<tonyyarusso> Cover letters are another thing I don't quite understand - have an English sample?
<MenZa> The Internet does, I gather
<MenZa> "I read your job listing with interest ..."
<tonyyarusso> yeah, but that doesn't mean the Internet's is *good* :P
<MenZa> "I've previously worked with foo, and have been looking to expand in that area ..."
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to have to restrain myself from gushing along the lines of "this is the coolest darn job listing I've seen in months"...
<MenZa> "I think I'd be an excellent addition to your team, because x"
<maco> ive never written a cover letter
<maco> then again, i tend not to send my resume cold. its more often "hmm...got a resume?"
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that helps
<maco> MenZa: http://www.tug.dk/FontCatalogue/hge/ <-- you mentioned schwabacher...well, this is the blackletter font that i use IRL..like, with a bottle of ink
<MenZa> It's not Schwabacher, though :(
<MenZa> ooh
<MenZa> maco:
<MenZa> http://www.tug.dk/FontCatalogue/yswab/yswab.pdf
<maco> MenZa: no, but schwabacher was on the blackletter list
<MenZa> ah
<maco> some letters are missing...
<MenZa> yeah..
<maco> that o with the slash through it...doesnt match
<MenZa> ø
<maco> yes that
<ubottu> M1TE5H called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici shakes his head
<Pici> As mentioned elsewhere, http://paste.ubuntu.com now requires OpenID login via LP.
<Flannel> What?
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> That's dumb
<jpds> It isn't.
<Flannel> Alright, where are we going to point the paste factoids to then?
<tsimpson> requiring someone to login to paste something is dumb
<Flannel> "Sorry, you have to sign up for a LP account to use this IRC channel"
<Mamarok> use pastebin.com, it's quite fast
<Flannel> So, go through the factoids s/paste.ubuntu.com/pastebin.com/?
<jpds> Mamarok: Speak for yourself, you didn't work for the company that hosted it. ;)
<Pici> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Flannel> Mamarok: pastebin has other issues, like line numbers
<Flannel> Boy, I'm glad we've got our own hosted paste site so we can direct people elsewhere.
<Mamarok> well, yes, but line numbers are not that bad
<Pici> I can understand the reasons for doing it, but I would have been happier had we gotten advanced warning, or at least a heads up abotu it.
<Flannel> Pici: do you know whos responsible for paste.ubuntu.com?  Who can we contact and complain?
<jpds> Flannel: rt--at--ubuntu.com.
<Flannel> Sounds good.  Complain now, hear back in a few months.
<Flannel> thanks jpds
<Mamarok> it really is doumb, you can't expect newcomers to have a launchpad account, really
<Mamarok> -o
<Pici> I'm seriously considering registering a domain name and setting up something on my linode for this.
<Flannel> non-retarded.ubuntu.paste.com?
<jrib> heh
<Pici> I think we should just switch to something like ubuntu.pastebin.com for now and think about another solution aftwards.
<Pici> Its brown
<Flannel> Hah
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> +1 on that, Pici
<MenZa> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: pastebin =~ s/paste.ubuntu/ubuntu.pastebin/
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Tm_T> brrrh, how I feel my emails keep getting more and more nonsense...
 * Tm_T feels so useless
<LjL> LaConfusedGuy seems to be a markov bot.
<ikonia> yes, I'm just looking at him
<LjL> ok
<nalioth> ikonia: it's obvious from the "real name"
<ikonia> nalioth: that dean mean "bot" as a fact to me
<nalioth> owner contacted
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> he seems to have removed it, I assume jpds can remove the mute now
<nalioth> he claims ignorance of any bots
<ikonia> yet he removed them when asked.....
<nalioth> did he?
<nalioth> i'm getting "what bots? in PM
<ikonia> yes, after you said "contacted" the bot left
<jpds> ikonia: Haha, that guy even sent an email to mirrors@u.c.
<ikonia> whoaaa
<jpds> "Hi, it's me _AGAIN_"
<jpds> I like my colour changes to Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ikonia> lets see
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-18
<MenZa> nhandler: mm, tasty tasty drama.
<nhandler> MenZa: Are you talking about the mailing list thread?
<Seeker`> dramatastic
<nhandler> I've been refraining from acknowledging most of the comments that were made. I think most people realize that they are inappropriate. Instead, I'm working on cleaning up the IrcCouncil wiki page
<Seeker`> I sent my first mail on the subject this evening
<Seeker`> about 40 mins ago to be precise
<Seeker`> I do wish people would sign emails on the irc list with their irc nickname though
<tonyyarusso> Pici: not that paste.ubuntu.com was very useful anyway, considering the lack of line-wrap.
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: mine's easy!
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: pfft, thats what you think :P
<Seeker`> and now comes the interesting wait to see whether my mail gets ignored, or a string of "OMG you''re wrong" posts
<wgrant> Note that mailman is currently offline.
<Seeker`> oh?
<wgrant> Yeah, an hour of maintenance started a few minutes ago.
<wgrant> So the discussion has had a little break forced on it :P
<tonyyarusso> Blasphemy.  Neither sleet nor snow nor rain nor scheduled maintenance can stop the Mailman.
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Jigbooot)
<Seeker`> slow Amaranth is slow
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Stopped to write a witty kick message :P
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Amaranth> My plan is to ignore the entire thing
<Amaranth> Sure, I've read the thread but I don't much care either way
<tonyyarusso> I just wrote about the actual nominees and sent it to the CC.  I really don't feel the need to deal with the rest of the nonsense.
<Seeker`> as I said, I don't understand how you can nominate people for a role that isn't defined
<tsimpson> if there is some sort of fundamental conflict, they can always step down
<tsimpson> but I think that's a rather unlikely scenario
<tsimpson> we have an outline of what's required
<Seeker`> if the definition is close to complete, and there are just minor issues to sort out, why not do that first, so everything is wrapped up neatly for the new council
<Seeker`> if the definition isn't close to complete, it needs to be worked out before people are chosen for the position
<tsimpson> because we need a council, and then the council as an entity can form the document
<tsimpson> no council means no council input on the document
<tsimpson> and, frankly, we need a council more than a document describing what it is
<Seeker`> but the people considering standing can (and probably should) contribute to any decisions anyway
<tsimpson> the community can, but the whole point of the council is to give a unified voice
<Seeker`> but it isn't the IRCC that needs to form the document
<tsimpson> and to make decisions where there is no obvious choice from the community at large
<Seeker`> its the CC, with input from the community
<tsimpson> I didn't say the IRCC would form it, I said they should have a voice in it's formation
<tsimpson> if they are to be held to it, they should be consulted
<Seeker`> if all of the candidates are consulted, or have the option to participate in the dicussion, then they have been consulted
<tsimpson> and, honestly, I do not understand all this anger and bitterness that has materialised around this
<Seeker`> I think part of it is down to the fact that people have different views of what each persons responsibilties are
<Seeker`> which leads to frustration
<elky> nhandler, it's probably easier for you to "refrain from acknowledging". it's not your name up there as spoken by someone who had previously been freenode staff and on another council saying what an awful human you are and saying you broke everything.
<tsimpson> Seeker`: differing views does not excuse some of the behaviour I've seen on the list
<elky> it's taking all my energy right now to not go in to panic mode at the thought of the various trolls pits reading that.
<Seeker`> tsimpson: no, it doesn't excuse it. But it may go some way towards explaining what may have triggered the behaviour
<elky> Seeker`, it's a long story and this is a logged channel.
<elky> I actually have a fair idea of what has happened. It's not something that can be discussed publicly.
<tsimpson> right now I feel the IRC community is the laughing stock of the ubuntu community, if any of this was funny
<Seeker`> the IRC has been "broken" for well over a year now
<Seeker`> *IRC community
<tonyyarusso> nah, it's been broken since September 1993 :P
<Seeker`> its probably been broken for as long as I have been here. The only difference is, for the first year or so, Seveas was around, and he was able to get away with actually doing something about users and problems
<Seeker`> well, longer than a year, can't remember when he went
<tonyyarusso> So what we're saying is "dictatorships are efficient"?  True.
<tonyyarusso> (I liked Seveas too, but that doesn't make it good logic :P)
<Seeker`> I'm saying that the system was probably broken, Seveas was just particularly good at hiding the cracks
<elky> the community was much smaller back when it was "just seveas"
<Seeker`> running a broken system with well hidden cracks is a bad thing, and just makes the explosion bigger when it occurs; I'm not saying that we should go back to that. But fixing a fundamentally broken system is non-trivial
<spyder_> Global Ubuntu meeting?  Spam?
<Seeker`> SportChick: how can we help you?
<tonyyarusso> huh?
<Seeker`> bah, naughty tab complete
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu , rejohn
<Seeker`> someone may want to talk to him, bit late at night for me getting involved in discussions with users
<nhandler> Seeker`: It was already reported to freenode staff by tsimpson
<SportChick> Seeker`: huhn?
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: bad tab-complete.  Carry on.
<nhandler> I would appreciate it if I could get some feedback on the diff I sent to the ubuntu-irc list
<elky> nhandler, i thought menza did.
<elky> oh, a new one?
<nhandler> Yeah, I made a few changes.
<nalioth> if rejohn spams again, please feel free to ban him for 24h
<nalioth> incoming
<bazhang> catsup, Prodego hi how may we help you
<Prodego> you can't, just trying to move someone in here
<nalioth> bazhang: rejohn has an issue
<bazhang> Prodego, thanks, please dont idle unless you have business here
<Prodego> bazhang: sure, would 'idle' mean long or short term, I can leave now, or I can wait for him to get in here, whichever is more in line with what you want to do
<bazhang> Prodego, we try to keep this channel free (ie sans spectators) to deal with #ubuntu channel issues
<catsup> i just wanted to serve as a witness for rejohn
<Prodego> sure
<nalioth> as did prodego, i'm sure
<catsup> wait does that mean i should leave?
<bazhang> catsup, unless you have an issue yourself, please.
<catsup> k
<rejohn> Who is the senior  person for ubuntu irc channel management?
<nalioth> rejohn: anyone can help you here
<rejohn> Anyone: Who is the senior  person for ubuntu irc channel management?
<elky> there is no single one person.
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Amaranth> rejohn: Is there something we can help you with?
<elky> rejohn, we can't help you if you don't talk with us.
<bazhang> evildeed seems to be avash, just a fyi
<genii> Is there +1-ot ?
<bazhang> should just be directed to #ubuntu-offtopic afaik
<rejohn> Amaranth: "Is there something we can help you with?"  If you wouldn't mind telling me the answer to this question, that would be great. :)  : "Who is the senior  person here for ubuntu irc channel management?"
<bazhang> rejohn, was there something you wished to discuss?
<bazhang> rejohn, all of us can help, you need to specify
<Amaranth> rejohn: There really isn't a 'senior' person, we can all help
<rejohn> bazhang: if I knew of any way I could make that questions any simpler, I would surely try.
<bazhang> rejohn, there is no single person as stated above; please clarify your issue that needs resolution
<Amaranth> rejohn: What would you talk to such a 'senior' person about?
<rejohn> Who is the person here, now, who has the most seniority regarding Ubuntu IRC issues?
<bazhang> rejohn, there is no such individual.
<Flannel> rejohn: If you can clarify what help you seek, we can help address your issue appropriately.
<elky> rejohn, there is no single "senior person". We have a Council and an appeals process. We cannot work with you if you refuse to follow the appeals process. if you're not appealing something and just want to talk to the council, then irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com is how you can contact it.
<rejohn> bazhang: is there anyone here with _less_ seniority on Ubuntu IRC issues than some other person?
<bazhang> rejohn, not sure what you need as you won't specify; any one in this channel could potentially help were you to do so.
<rejohn> bazhang: i don't _need_ anything.  I would, though, like to know if there is anyone here now who fits either of the descriptions I've asked about. :)
<elky> rejohn, and we've told you. No.
<bazhang> rejohn, then, as was stated above, nope. please don't idle here as per the channel topic if you have no outstanding issues to be resolved, thanks.
<rejohn> bazhang: respecting your request to not "idle" here.
<genii> I need someone active in #k to keep an eye on crashdata because he's offering dangerous advice, and I currently have to go to sleep or be toast at work tomorrow
<genii> eg: "chown /dev/drive user"    "usermod +G cdrom user"    etc etc
<genii> Apparently a SLAX user
<jussi01> genii: sleep time!
<jussi01> genii: also, remember we have:
<jussi01> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hi Flannel
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Datherine)
<jussi01> damn repeater bots
<Flannel> Erm
<ikonia> why was he removed
<Flannel> Aha
<ikonia> it wasn't a repeater bot
<Flannel> Yeah, it was
<ikonia> it was asking human questions before ?
<ikonia> (just as I joined)
<elky> scripts?
<ikonia> I only saw it repeat the !ops line from sebsebseb
<ikonia> it was asking a question about bluray support in ubuntu
<ikonia> and made a sensible comment about not using cd-rw media for livecd's
<Flannel> http://privatepaste.com/e29ac5fc6d
<Flannel> Oh wait, that... right
<Flannel> hold on
<jussi01> it definately repeated 2 things
<elky> do you have someone on ignore?
<Flannel> http://privatepaste.com/2c6a8a98ee
<elky> the action was nigtv's etc
<Flannel> There, that's what I wanted to paste
<ikonia> 08:44 < unic0rn> KB1JWQ: can you handle the above situation (bot Datherine,  repeating stuff all over the place)?
<ikonia> from freenode - others are saying the same
<ikonia> I just didn't see it as I only just rejoined the channel
<Flannel> ikonia: Check that second paste
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> (those pastes only last a day, see BT for permanent one, obviously)
<ikonia> that makes more sense
<ikonia> I see it now
<ikonia> sorry - I only just joined and didn't see
<ikonia> can anyone see what time my box died last night (what time my nck quit)
<Flannel> 18:57 (It's currently 00:47)
<Flannel> So, six hours ago
<ikonia> wow, pretty much after I logged off last night, I wonder what happened
<ikonia> thanks Flannel
<Madpilot> how the heck did the floodbots not trigger on Havily just now  in #u?
<ikonia> Madpilot: I'm seeing a bit of lag - maybe they are lagging too
<Madpilot> must be it
<Madpilot> also, does anyone know what nick the Seveas-worshipping Steve Stalcup uses on IRC?
<bazhang> vorian
<Madpilot> ah, thnx
<Madpilot> must admit to being amused by all the sturm-und-drang on the irc ML recently...
<Madpilot> it's IRC, not real life. Lighten up.
<ikonia> ?
<jussi01> Madpilot: move on ;)
<elky> Madpilot, just because you dont take it seriously, does not mean other cannot, or should not.
<elky> this is far from a game for *many* people.
<Madpilot> elky, the whole thing does need serious discussion. It *doesn't* need mudslinging, bikeshedding or hyperbole, which some of the posts to the ML recent were trending towards IMO.
<elky> Madpilot, the situation is more complicated than just mudslinging.
<ubottu> In ubottu, AlanBell said: !bite is please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<ubottu> In ubottu, AlanBell said: !ra is <reply> relationship advice is not available in $chan. If you want to chat on offtopic matters try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you need to talk something through with a professional counsellor there is a global directory of support services at http://befrienders.org
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: !no ninjas is Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<jussi01> !no ninjas is <reply>Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<ubottu> I know nothing about ninjas yet, jussi01
<jussi01> !no ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> nhandler: I'll have a look when I get home in an hour's time
<mac_v> hi... are the -desktop and -artwork channel facing downtime?
<jussi01> mac_v: come again?'
<mac_v> jussi01: i'm not able to connect to #ubuntu-artwork and #ubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> mac_v: 1 sec
<mac_v> there has been some notices from the freenode staff that they are experiencing denial of service attacks , maybe those are affected
<jussi01> mac_v: I can join no problems
<jussi01> mac_v: and you dont seem to be banned.
<mac_v> hmm , weird ... now i can connect :/
<jussi01> mac_v: guess we are all good then?
<mac_v> jussi01: yup , thanks :)
<mac_v> bye...
<jussi01> see ya
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> I somewhat regret putting 'ircc' into my hilights
 * jussi01 hugs Pici
<ikonia> is having a different ops call in #kubuntu-devel wise ? is it not better to have a standard call across all channels ?
<jussi01> ikonia: its not an ops call...
<BOBBROWN> wtf
<BOBBROWN> get lost
<bazhang> BOBBROWN, you are forwarded here
<BOBBROWN> trying to help some people
<BOBBROWN> and I get kicked
<BOBBROWN> damn, the ubuntu communitys bad
<BOBBROWN> im going to go back to windows!
<bazhang> BOBBROWN, install windows problem solved is not helpful
<BOBBROWN> hey, it works dude
<BOBBROWN> like, ubuntu aint perfect. am I right?
<bazhang> wrong channel for it
<bazhang> genii, just kicking him will ban
<bazhang> whoops my bad
<Pici> for gateway users yes.
<bazhang> I muted him wishing to PM, he just joined here himself
<bazhang> genii, my apologies
<genii> Apologies on lag, work. Didn't know gateway users get auto-ban on a kick, good to know
<bazhang> he was gone and here before I could PM, sorry all.
<ikonia> jussi01: ooh, looked like an ops call, what is it then ?
<jussi01> ikonia: its a ninjas calll :P
<ikonia> err......ok
<jussi01> ikonia: the ninjas are the packagers
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (kins)
 * pleia2 hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> ..does that mean I'm not babbling nonsense afterall? (:)
 * Tm_T feels so old
<pleia2> oh, I'm just collecting my free hug :)
<Tm_T> see, that's the "not babbling nonsense" part (:)
 * Tm_T huggles pleia2
<pleia2> hehe
<Tm_T> now if I manage to get a job so I would have more time in irc...
 * MenZa is a BoyCottNovell-certified GNU critic!
<Tm_T> is that a good thing?
<MenZa> Tm_T: I'm not sure
<nhandler> I'm here for my free hug ;)
 * jpds hugs nhandler.
<nhandler> :)
<quok> oh is today free hug day?
<nickspoon> Every day is free hug day.
 * jussi01 hugs nhandler also. 
<nickspoon> Can I have a hug?
<Mamarok> hug time? /me wants, too
 * nickspoon hugs Mamarok
 * Mamarok *hugs* all co-ops and lurkers
<Mamarok> co-ops, nice word, that :)
 * jussi01 hugs nickspoon
 * nickspoon hugs jussi01 
 * Mamarok hugs nickspoon in return and hopes for some more hugs
<nickspoon> :)
 * jussi01 super hugs Mamarok 
<jussi01> get well soon!
<Mamarok> jussi01: super hugs back :) and thanks
 * Tm_T huggles nickspoon 
 * nickspoon huggles Tm_T :)
 * Tm_T huggles nhandler anf jussi01
 * Tm_T hides
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * Tm_T is now secured
<jussi01> Tm_T: I found Mac OSX disks!
<Mamarok> OK, I am off to bed, time flies
<nhandler> Night Mamarok
<Mamarok> good night everybody :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-19
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dragon said: ubottu: PAE is <reply>Physical Address Extension (PAE) enables the use of more than 3.2GiB of physical memory in 32-bit systems. For more info, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<ubottu> Alan502 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dragon> In #ubuntu, _BLACK_MAN_ is looking for attention.
<dragon> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> in PM now
<bazhang> linera seems to be having trouble understanding basics
<bazhang> linera seems to be trolling; anyone else seeing this?
<MenZa> bazhang: looks like trolling to me
<MenZa> [2009-12-19 01:15:10 UTC] < Linera> i need dxdiag to see it
<MenZa> that got me convinced ^
<bazhang> MenZa, oh hai
<MenZa> o hai bazhang
<bazhang> yep, and two suggestions have morphed into 10,000
<bazhang> MenZa, UBUNTU MEMBER!!!!
<MenZa> indeed!
<bazhang> :)
<MenZa> 'tis a nice feeling.
<bazhang> hehe
<nhandler> You deserved it MenZa :)
<MenZa> Thanks, nhandler :)
<bazhang> very true :)
 * MenZa bows deeply.
<MenZa> My @ubuntu.com e-mail still isn't functioning.
<MenZa> :\
<bazhang> hah
<nhandler> MenZa: How long has it been? The script runs every 2 days: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<MenZa> Aye, it's been since Tuesday
<MenZa> I confirmed with ninnnu who was accepted at the same meeting, and she's experiencing the same
<MenZa> so I sent off an e-mail to rt@ubuntu
<nhandler> :)
<MenZa> Oh, nhandler -- yesterday, yes, I was referring to the ubuntu-irc thread
<bazhang> going out for a bit, linera seems to have quieted down
<MenZa> I'm confused as to Linera's intentions.
<MenZa> Trolling? Are they just clueless?
<ubottu> Jamed_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Linera asks the same question over and over, ignoring any attempts to help. i consider that trolling)
<niko> any ops around ?
<ubottu> Billiard called the ops in #ubuntu (Linera is a troll, complaining about lack of dxdiag, won't answer any questions when attempted to be helped)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from linera)
<MenZa> Anyone?
<bazhang> yikes
<MenZa> bazhang: Hold it for a second.
<bazhang> MenZa, ok
<MenZa> bazhang: I've been watching it, and it seems like they /may/ make some sort of progress.
<MenZa> Or perhaps they were just intimidated by all the ops calls.
<bazhang> MenZa, apparently its been going on for hours
<MenZa> bazhang: yeah, I'll keep watching
<bazhang> okay, really going away now :)
<MenZa> :<
<MenZa> I have no access! :P
<bazhang> I can mute her/him and have a chat
<bazhang> the channel seems to be asking for his/her removal quite explicitly
<MenZa> I'll just query switch
<MenZa> No, no that's alright
<MenZa> If it goes out of control, I'll call staff
<bazhang> okay
<niko> feel free to ask here
<niko> if there is no ops
<bazhang> he/she is just not listening.
<MenZa> niko: gotcha
<bazhang> same circle of I have ubuntu installed after repeated explanations
<MenZa> \o enjoy, bazhang
<bazhang> :0
<MenZa> niko: If you're around, I'll poke you instead of calling everyone in here ;)
<niko> i prefer you ask ops first :)
<Pici> Its certainly not helping that 5 people are giving varying directions at the same time.
<MenZa> Pici: I think people have gotten over-eager, and that last comment ("There is no terminal") is making me think this is just a very successful troll.
<bazhang> its not varying directions. he/she was told to try something lighter.
 * MenZa considers something like !confusion is <reply> Please don't all step in at once! It can be very overwhelming and confusing for a person to receive advice from more than one person at any given time.
<bazhang> nah, its a troll.
<Pici> It sounds like a confused user to me.
<MenZa> Pici: It's been going on for hours now.
<bazhang> that is what I thought as well
<MenZa> Pici: Literally.
<bazhang> but the responses are the exact same. and then it starts afresh.
<bazhang> witness.
<MenZa> ah, there we go
<MenZa> the cycle is complete.
<MenZa> and starts again.
<Pici> Then take them aside
<niko> i'm agree
<bazhang> I'm already on ubuntu
<MenZa> bazhang: yours for the taking.
<MenZa> This is getting ridiculous.
<bazhang> waiting for a response
<niko> i guess you can wait a long time
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I'm a patient individual; try Taipei traffic sometime :)
<MenZa> lol
<bazhang> no response via PM so far
<Pici> bazhang: please send another one
 * Pici sighs
<bazhang> Pici, done
<Pici> incoming
<bazhang> alright
<Pici> bazhang: you're up
<bazhang> Linera, hi
<Pici> bazhang: Can you op up in #ubuntu and deal with Linera, I need to take a phone call
<bazhang> Pici, no problems
<bazhang> ray66, hi
<bazhang> Linera, you are here though. This is where you need to address, or via PM
<bazhang> Linera in here
<bazhang> Pici, he/she claims not to be in this channel, I have to step out for a minute, will be back soon.
<MenZa> I'm grabbing Cunbuntu in PM
<elky> please tell me someone had a word about <AtomicSpark> i cant stalk the womens if my browser is unstable!
<MenZa> wat
<elky> in -ot
<bazhang> did not see that
<MenZa> me neither
<elky> it seems he though myspace crashing firefox seemed to warrant that comment
<elky> came through right on the hour to me
<elky> 13:00:00 my time
<bazhang> <Linera> i have only 1 channel opened  (from #ubuntu)
<Pici> Perhaps ask how they got to #ubuntu and suggest that they use the same method to get here?
<bazhang> Pici, he/she is refusing to listen to any/all responses.
<nalioth> then let them be
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> Linera: if you don't wish to speak with us here, please respect our topic
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> whoa in his quit message no less
<nalioth> no ban needed
<bazhang> remove the mute on Linera ?
<MenZa> For the record, Cunbuntu insisted he did nothing wrong and threw more of his nonsense from -ot at me.
<Pici> Just a heads up, terrorink seems to have some problem with me. I've given him the appeals stuff, so if he comes in here please try to address his concerns.
<bazhang> okay
<nalioth> bazhang: leave linera as they are, please.  i was responding to the DCC in #ubuntu
<bazhang> nalioth, ah sorry.
<bazhang> Pici, going to de-op now, as Linera is in here and still not responding to my PM
<Pici> bazhang: thats fine
<nalioth> Linera: may we help you?
<Pici> bazhang: someone reported some racist spam they were getting from cunbuntu
<bazhang> Pici, lee ?
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> he was doing similar in -ot
<Pici> Also, it seems like terrorink is now trying to guess where I live.  I think I'll put him on soft-ignore now.
<bazhang> he's klined now (cunbuntu)
<nalioth> Pici: feel free to give them my address
<PhantomLink> I have temporarily disabled my script so that I can get help in the main channel.
<PhantomLink> Am I okay to join there?
<dragon> This guy Dorkins in #ubuntu is trolling.
<dragon> Asked the same question several times and never acknowledges answers. Several people tried between 6:55pm - 7:20pm PDT
<dragon> s/PDT/PST
<dragon> and now he's back with the same
<nalioth> jrib: did dorkins not seem familiar to you?
<nalioth> dorkins = linera (ban evading)
<jrib> nalioth: nope, haven't been around much lately
<nalioth> jrib: ok.  was a real big to-do earlier over it
<DrVenture> test me
<DrVenture> << test me >>
<bazhang> just a heads up, computer issues so will be away for a bit.
<mobi-sheep> !ops | dominic in #ubuntu
<ubottu> dominic in #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> mobi-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (dominic in #ubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> mobi-sheep: can you give me a quick run-down?  (just joined)
<mobi-sheep> tonyyarusso: Spamming. Ubuntu is virus, etc.
<tonyyarusso> heh, fun...
<mobi-sheep> tonyyarusso: STFU and whatnot. :<
<ubottu> Billiard called the ops in #ubuntu (dominic)
<tonyyarusso> well that makes life easier.
<mobi-sheep> tonyyarusso: Good job. :)
<Flannel> Floodbots are crazy right now, apparently
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, grubster said: ubottu: the probllem is i cannot access the web
<aaron11> Hi!
<aaron11> grubster wants to change somthing in !german
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (crazyjr)
<wgrant> elky: Thanks.
<elky> wgrant, ping me if he comes back for your jugular
<wgrant> elky: I'd have removed him myself if I hadn't been busy hunting for a reference.
<elky> yeah, it's also better to have someone else deal with someone attacking you like that
<elky> or some random onlooker will try cry personal
<wgrant> Yeah, I guess.
<elky> not essential, but makes it way easier to process
<wgrant> Yep.
<ubottu> aaron11 called the ops in #ubuntu (Crazymethjesus)
<elky> yet another bad *jesus*@ :-/
<Mamarok> Tm_T: what is wrong with that yang guy?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: please don't feed a troll...
<Tm_T> I don't think I feed
<Mamarok> just ignore him, he has been told the appropriate place to ask for his question, if he continues he is out
<Tm_T> but I feel these things have to be told, it's up to them then to listen
<Mamarok> Tm_T: we told him 3 times, I guess that is enough, no?
<Tm_T> sure, I wasn't planning to go further, only to say how these things works
<Mamarok> everything else is feeding trolls IMHO
<Tm_T> Mamarok: hmh, didn't notice, I'm busy here cleaning home, sorry
<Mamarok> Tm_T: OK, just read the backlog next time :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I tried, my old eyes seems to fail when in hurry (:
<Mamarok> veery old eyes :)
 * Tm_T oils his/her/its rusty joints
 * Mamarok wonders what she could oil that is not completely blocked yet
<Tm_T> banhammer?
<Mamarok> oh, right, good suggestion, in case I need it it better is oiled, indeed :)
<jussi01> Hello komputes, is there something we can do today?
<jussi01> (for you?)
<Mamarok> I am off for shopping, later :)
<Amaranth_> MenZa: Actually the script to create your email is "making elmo setup emails every so often"
<Amaranth_> So, not actually a script :)
<Amaranth> Well, I guess there may be a script involved somewhere...
<Myrtti> lots of new names...
<pleia2> hey Myrtti :)
<tritium> greetings
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> hi. I'm only testing the water
<Mamarok> jussi01: komputes not reacting?
<Mamarok> komputes: can we help you?
<Myrtti> he's idle...
<Myrtti> I could remove him but he's a member and might have a valid reason
<Mamarok> Myrtti: he is idling since days now
<Mamarok> he still can come back when not idle anymore
<Myrtti> ok, pming
<Myrtti> wow, I still know how to do that
<Myrtti> so, I hear paste.ubuntu.com has been rendered useless?
<maco> why's that?
<tritium> How so?
<maco> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> the openid login stuff?
 * maco hugs Myrtti
<maco> i havent seen you in a long while!
<maco> eeeeek when did THAT happen??
<maco> now we have to send people to pastebin.ca? ugh. pastebin.ca is slow. its only use WAS the fact that it had encryption
<maco> now i guess its use is "not everybody has an lp account"
<Myrtti> well my banlist script now useless until I rewrite it
<maco> whose idea was *this*?
<Myrtti> and the reason I chose it to use paste.ubuntu.com was because p.u.c doesn't have a list of past pastes that you can click and look at
<Myrtti> so there was the random anonymity of "if nobody knows the id, you're safe"
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> it's not like the ban statistics are high security stuff, but I would've wanted to keep them at some level discreet
<Mamarok> it changed to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Myrtti> meh, not going to use it
<maco> Mamarok: which does have the sidebar list Myrtti is complaining about
<Myrtti> oo, I can click my way to an email pici has pasted there
<Myrtti> intresting!
<Tm_T> awww
<Myrtti> "road to hell is paved with good intentions"
<Myrtti> I wonder if pastebinit has taken this recent change into account
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 99,99 % sure it has not
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> oh, WELL.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: interesting times are these
<Tm_T> does this paste.ubuntu.com change being announced somewhere?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I don't know, I just read it from the logs of this channel today
<Myrtti> I've been trying to keep up with the latest news via them
<elky> pastebin.ca does allow basic passwording
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yu, I was wondering if others knows about it
<Myrtti> I need more tea
<bazhang>  avash (n=avash@110.44.124.115) has left #ubuntu  just now
<bazhang> avash, thanks for joining
<avash> yeah because you forced too much. we are at residence now. so it was not any ban evading i was doing.
<bazhang> asmodeus, ujjwhol switch , bulb have been using your addresses to troll several ubuntu channels
<avash> not this one... they all maybe asleep by now. they do it at daytime from the ip of our work place not this one.
<bazhang> avash, switching IP to gain entry to #ubuntu and other channels is ban evasion.
<avash> this one is my personal one
<avash> 113.199 is different one. you will know it after two days coz now we have weekend.
<bazhang> avash, the way to resolve this is not to switch IP to gain entry, but to talk about it here
<avash> the ip 113.199 may be banned till now also. its from our work place.
<avash> anyway... i will take care of them. and promise you they will not spam or troll or disturb you in your channel. not oly inyours... in whole freenode
<bazhang> and asmodeus was using it [asmodeus_] (n=avash@110.44.124.115): Avash
<bazhang> just a little bit earlier today
<avash> yeah man.. i said it is my residence and all the machines i have are mine
<bazhang> then you need to control your machines.
<avash> it was actullay the olpc we use. we give it to everyone. all from my supervision
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (BLACK_MAN ban evade)
<avash> i will just stop them...now stop blaming me to ban evade. its 11 pm here. i will go to sleep. wil inform you when i have done it.
<bazhang> odd. the floodbots did not ban with remove (he's using gateway)
<tsimpson> bazhang: because he /nick'd probably
<tsimpson> the +e was removed then
<bazhang> tsimpson, oh right, LjL just told me
<Myrtti> [18:54] <komputes> oh hi, sorry about idling in your channel, I did not  know, I just wanted to get to know the IRC operators for  the official ubuntu channels
 * MenZa boggles
<MenZa> A... Myrtti?
<Tm_T> MenZa: no, go back to sleep
 * Tm_T hides
<MenZa> It's 6pm here
<bazhang> hehe
<tsimpson> to be fair, that's how I first became an op, joined here and started idling ;)
<bazhang> had a long chat with avash
<Myrtti> tsimpson: the times, they are a'changed
<bazhang> two or three of his flatmates are using his machines to troll,stalk, etc #ubuntu channels
<MenZa> O_o
<MenZa> This is what passwords are for.
<bazhang> yep
 * MenZa never, ever lets anyone use his machines unless they're on a seperate user account which he'll happily create for the sole purpose of not using his, even for five minutes.
<bazhang> I asked him to rejoin here when he has gotten the machines in question under control in the next day or so
<bazhang> heh
 * MenZa nods
<bazhang> the leader of the project they are involved with in Nepal knows as well
<MenZa> Ah
<bazhang> #olenepal
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Storm3yy)
<guntbert> hi, the floodbots still tell people to use http://paste.ubuntu.com ....
<Myrtti> yes, we know
<guntbert> ok, ... bye then
<ubottu> Jamed called the ops in #ubuntu (zEu[z] is a spambot.)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-20
<wgrant> People really don't like ext4, do they...
<ardchoille> Does anyone here feel that over 200 nick changes per day by one user in #ubuntu is excessive? Here is a grep from my irc logs: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m6c43932d
<ardchoille> This looks like a bot gone crazy, lol
<wgrant> ardchoille: More likely somebody reconnecting then failing to identify, thus having the network rename them.
<ardchoille> wgrant: Can you view that paste please? Can this user be banned until they explain their actions in here?
<ardchoille> n=Sharker@static.240.80.40.188.clients.your-server.de
<wgrant> ardchoille: I looked at the paste.
<wgrant> I'm not sure it's bannable. But perhaps you could PM them.
<ardchoille> ok
<wgrant> It looks like a fight between their client and nickserv.
<ardchoille> I've tried for days, they never reply
<wgrant> It's not being particularly disruptive.
<wgrant> I see.
<ardchoille> it used to be that we're not supposed to change our nicks at all while in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> that was the reason for the !nick trigger
<ardchoille> wgrant: the last time I pm it, I got this reply:
<ardchoille> -Sharker(enforcer@services.)- This is a registered nick enforcer,
<ardchoille> but the IP doesn't add up
<wgrant> Ah, you didn't PM the user.
<Pici> ardchoille: enforcer@services. is freenode.
<ardchoille> I PM'd Sharker
<wgrant> You need to PM the Guest* name.
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<ardchoille> Thanks
<Pici> I'll pm and remove. I agree its disruptive.
<Pici> ..
<ardchoille> Pici: I think if that were really Freenode services, it would have a cloak to reflect that? that "@services" can be written into a pm by anyone can it not?
<Pici> ardchoille: I assure you, its from freenode.
<ardchoille> Anyway, I reported it, I'll let you all deal with it. Just wanted to let you know that nick changes every 5 minutes by the same user is, IMHO, quite disruptive.
<ardchoille> Pici: ok, thanks.
<elky> wgrant, ##fix-your-connection exists for a reason, dear, and not only for join/part issues.
<elky> it's actually an irssi script that does the above, IIRC
<wgrant> elky: OK.
<genii> Hm. "BL4CK_MAN" in #freenode
<bazhang> yep
 * genii slides bazhang  a coffee
<bazhang> genii, good timing :)
<bazhang> just ran out :)
<genii> bazhang: Cool. Happy to be of service
<genii> Heh, K-Lined
<NTFS> How sexy my ride?
<NTFS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvC-lgTqhk
<bazhang> NTFS, this is not the right channel for that try #ubuntu-offtopic
<NTFS> ok
<bazhang> NTFS, please dont idle here, as per the channel topic
<NTFS> sure
<bazhang> wonder if deeptime is a bot
<bazhang> no response via PM should I remove?
<wgrant> bazhang: IME it repeats messages that have already been repeated.
<wgrant> So it's pretty clearly a bot.
<bazhang> wgrant, seems so, saw it in another channel as well
<Dominian> deeptime is a bot eh?
<bazhang> seems so
<bazhang> sorry for bringing that up Dominian , he was ban evading twice now
<Dominian> thanks
<Dominian> no problem :)
<bazhang> ok :)
<Dominian> I looked at the logs, he was definitely being an ass.
<bazhang> and he outed the bot while he was at it :)
<Dominian> oh?
<bazhang> ah sorry that was __python__
<Dominian> SO what does deeptime do?
<bazhang> repeats when more than it sees two repetitions, apparently (in the case of __python__ was Ubuntu is #$%^ twice)
<wgrant> Yeah, it's a bit odd.
<wgrant> But it has happened several times today.
<wgrant> That I've seen.
<bazhang> just happened in #freenode
<Dominian> thanks fort he heads up
<bazhang> that was a nice test test :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dimitar)
<elky> we might just have had a mini mass join...
<ikonia> possibly
<ikonia> I was just looking at that
<ikonia> now this is the life, infront of a warm fire, irc on a 60'' plasam and listening to music while wrapping presents
<Mamarok> ikonia: could you please wrap the 60" plasma for me?
<ikonia> I'll pull it off the wall now
<Mamarok> ikonia: what's the resolution of that screen?
<ikonia> it's in a 1080p resolution at the moment
<jussi01> ikonia: you make me jealous... :P
<ikonia> sorry, just getting stuff working makes life good
<Myrtti> bed, quilt, tea and croissants
<Myrtti> ahhhh
<ikonia> nice
 * gord grumbles at the small cat thats hogging his sofa covers :(
<ikonia> just moved my cat for hogging the fire
<ikonia> think I'll have a quick playstation to pass a few minutes
<ikonia> FTR: I pm'd eddy and asked him to stop with the ctcp - gave him the guidelines and explained about ctcp requests to the channel - he then did 3 straught after me explaining it to him
<ikonia> looks like it was SAM, zasasdafsdf or mesula - whatever he's calling himselfd
<ikonia> using the freenode chat gateway
<Seeker`> ikonia: what make/model plasma?
<ikonia> Pioneer XD60$somedhing D
<ikonia> I'll dig out a URL if you're interested, bit tricky, using my phone to remote control my laptop
<Seeker`> kk
<Seeker`> is it a kuro?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> the older version of the LX6090
<ikonia> hence why it's got a D in the name
<ikonia> must be the 7 - 8th gen rather than 9th
<Seeker`> krups are meant to be very good
<Seeker`> *kuros
<ikonia> yup, love it
<ikonia> I've got a 50'' model for the bed room, it's super good too
<Seeker`> I have a panasonic PZ80
<ikonia> probably a year older than the living room
<ikonia> ahh the panny's are nice
<ikonia> got a couple of 32'' panny's in the conservatory and office rooms
<ikonia> like them a lot,
<Seeker`> how many 32" or greater TVs do you have in the house?
<ikonia> k-train - I wonder what his intentions are :)
<ikonia> Seeker`: err 5
<Seeker`> wow
<Seeker`> why do you need that many? :P
<ikonia> different rooms
<Myrtti> sick
<ikonia> keeps people happy, eg: one for playing games in the office, stops people getting annoyed
<ikonia> Myrtti: just noticed your back in channel "hi"
<Myrtti> hi :-)
<ikonia> time to finish the wrapping and pickup with 24
<JGottiJr> hello
<JGottiJr> im gonna give a hit
<JGottiJr> capiche
<JGottiJr> later
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> intresting
<Myrtti> poutine isn't in constructive mood
<Myrtti> watch out for him, I just kicked him, but there's an entry on him in bantracker now
<Myrtti> lovely chap
<Myrtti> I see he has a history
<Tm_T> I'm off to sleep
<Myrtti> okies, nitenite
<nalioth> poutine does have a history, indeed (and not a nice one)
<Myrtti> nitenite sweetpeas
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoil1e said: !newtoubuntu is New to Ubuntu? You can get started by reading the information on these sites: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and don't forget to visit our forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-20
<IdleOne> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<IdleOne> is that still relevant?
<Pici> Well, yahoo is probably going out of business so....
<Pici> :P
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget yahoo
<IdleOne> no?
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget !yahoo
<ubottu> I know nothing about !yahoo yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget yahoo
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !yahoo is <alias> empathy
<ubottu> yahoo has been forgotten, use '!unforget yahoo' to edit it again
<IdleOne> did I do that wrong?
<IdleOne> !yahoo
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: !yahoo only showed up because you're in #ubuntu-ops (at least that's my guess).
<IdleOne> !unforget yahoo
<ubottu> I suddenly remember yahoo again, IdleOne
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Entries in ubottu are never deleted from the database, just marked as "forgotten".
<IdleOne> !yahoo is <alias> empathy
<ubottu> But yahoo already means something else!
<IdleOne> damn bot
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Are you to make !empathy show the !yahoo message or the other way around?
<IdleOne> I want yahoo to show empathy
<Jordan_U> !no yahoo is <alias> empathy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jordan_U said: !no yahoo is <alias> empathy
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> !no yahoo is <alias> empathy
<IdleOne> !no yahoo is <alias> empathy
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> yahoo
<IdleOne> !yahoo
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<IdleOne> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Why doesn't ubottu like me? :(
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: You're welcome.
<IdleOne> beats me.
<IdleOne> have you given her a snack lately?
<Jordan_U> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jordan_U> !test | Making ubottu love me
<ubottu> Making ubottu love me: Failed!
<IdleOne> haha
<Myrtti> hm, I wonder what kdas is up to
 * rww redirects to -ot, grabs popcorn
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Myrtti> wth steven
 * jussi raises a Myrtti
<tonyyarusso> I see your eyebrow, and raise you a toupee!
<Flannel> I think when your eyebrows go to the top of your head, they call that a combover
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: I think the "piss off" was in response to r00t4rd3d's "you can call me dad if you want :D".
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: that was after I started wondering
<Myrtti> [10:37] < steven> does someone know if there a install for finding  people
<Myrtti> [10:38] < jmad980> steven: what do you mean by "finding people"?
<Myrtti> [10:40] < steven> jmad980:i looking for my dad and i thought there  could be a add on
<Myrtti> I mean, what the...?
<tonyyarusso> "Firefox.  Let's you access Google."
<Myrtti> I must have slipped through some time/space anomaly to a place where these people make even less sense than normal
<Tm_T> welcome to IRC
 * Tm_T is freezing in the "office"
<Myrtti> I'm getting bad vibesd
<Myrtti> there, knew it
<Jordan_U> I wonder if spam like that is aimed more at IRC users or at getting the number in google results via the public IRC logs.
<Myrtti> difficult to know
<Tm_T> somehow I assume it was meant to get unwanted contacts to the number
<Tm_T> one kind of an harrasment
<Myrtti> completely possible
<Myrtti> and it would actually make sense with the nickname
<Tm_T> that
<Jordan_U> There are some contries where you can be charged for simply calling a number, and while such numbers are not legal in the U.S. and many other contries, they are still required by international treaties to allow you to connect to them, and be charged.
<Jordan_U> Ahh, but in this case it's a UK local number.
<sherbieny> Hello
<sherbieny> I'm banned from ubuntu because I asked for pm and I didn't know that its wrong
<sherbieny> please can you unban me :)
<sherbieny> pleeeeaaaase
<sherbieny> brb
<sherbieny> hello
<topyli> ikonia: your ban. around?
<sherbieny> what do you mean?
<topyli> just asking if the operator who banned you is around to help resolve the ban
<sherbieny> yes ikonia banned me i think
<sherbieny> so how to get ikonia here
<sherbieny> ikonia: I apologize for requesting pms and entering gentoo and redhat while inside ubuntu
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: ping
<sherbieny> ikonia: Can you please unban me
<jussi> sherbieny: doesnt look like ikonia is around atm, and Im not comfortable with the ban - so please come back in a while - try in > 1 hour.
<sherbieny> okay
<ikonia> he's not banned for just requesting pm's
<ikonia> he's banned because he's not using ubuntu
<ikonia> or he's lying to other channels about what he's using,
<gord> erm, you can be banned for not using ubuntu now?
<ikonia> if you're in an ubuntu channel asking for help not using ubuntu, and keep doing it
<ikonia> or your telling lies about using ubuntu so you can get help in #ubuntu
<maco> "hi how do i update with emerge?"
<CarlFK> pip install git+git://github.com/ClashTheBunny/pinax.git
<CarlFK> opps, soorry.
<sherbieny> ikonia: Can you please unban me
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<sherbieny> ikonia: Can you please unban me
<IdleOne> sherbieny: ikonia does not seem to be active at the moment.
<IdleOne> sherbieny: in the mean time you can try seeking support in ##linux
<sherbieny> okay
<sherbieny> is ikonia a person or a computer
<IdleOne> sherbieny: Also need to ask you not to idle in this channel.
<IdleOne> he is a person
<IdleOne> Switch: Please do not idle in here.
<Pici> hmm
<IdleOne> sherbieny: Please /part this channel as per our channel policy
<ikonia> I am active now
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response
<Pici> ikonia: before you deal with this, do you have a moment?
<IdleOne> sherbieny: please hold a moment before parting.
<ikonia> sure
<sherbieny> ikonia: Can you please unban me
<sherbieny> should I part now
<IdleOne> sherbieny: be patient for a few more minutes please
<Pici> sherbieny: Just a moment. I need to speak to ikonia about it first.
<ikonia> sherbieny: be with you in a moment
<sherbieny> ok
<ikonia> sherbieny: you still there ?
<sherbieny> yes
<ikonia> hi there
<sherbieny> hey
<ikonia> sherbieny: I'm just going to explain to you why you ended up getting banned and hopefully resolve this
<ikonia> sherbieny: you where given instructions in the channel to stop asking people to pm you, and to stop asking as often as you where doing, you didn't do this so got kicked, you came back and did the same, so got muted, do you agree with that ?
<sherbieny> well, I didn't know that asking pm was a crime, also you didn't mention that in the channel start or something
<CarlFK> note: "agree" means "yes that is what happened" not "approve"
<sherbieny> carlkf: are you talking to me
<ikonia> sherbieny: did you see me asking you to stop ?
<CarlFK> sherbieny: yes.
<sherbieny> actually yes but first I wasn't on the channel I made my request and went to other channels to make the same request because I needed an answer quickly
<ikonia> sherbieny: are you using ubuntu ?
<sherbieny> yes
<ikonia> ok so 1.) you saw me asking you to stop and ignored it 2.) you've then gone to other channels that don't support ubuntu and asking them to support your ubuntu issue
<sherbieny> but I figured its all linux so no major difference
<ikonia> do you see why that casuses a problem ?
<sherbieny> no, do you mean it a thresholding issue or that the people at gentoo or redhat get offended or something else
<ikonia> sherbieny: no, that channels are there to support THEIR distros and apps that all work in different ways
<sherbieny> mmmmmm
<sherbieny> i see
<ikonia> and ignoring someone asking you, then telling you to stop isn't good in any channel
<sherbieny> ohh its your channel
<ikonia> no, it's the community channel, anyone asking you to stop it is really valid
<IdleOne> The channel belongs to the Ubuntu community, what we (the ops) try to do is ensure it's safe and proper functioning.
<sherbieny> then I'm sorry but I didn't think that asking pms was that big deal
<sherbieny> and do you get paid for such a job
<ikonia> sherbieny: it's not a massive deal, but we try to help in the main channel, so hence me asking you, then telling you to stop
<sherbieny> yes yes I understand now
<ikonia> no, it's a community of voluenteers now
<sherbieny> sorry for the inconvenience
<ikonia> sherbieny: ok, so if I remove the ban, you'll keep the support to ubuntu specific question ?
<sherbieny> ofcourse
<IdleOne> for more general linux support you can alsways ask in ##linux.
<ikonia> I've removed the ban on #ubuntu for you
<sherbieny> sure, I will
<sherbieny> thank you
<sherbieny> see you there
<IdleOne> if we got paid we probably wouldn't care so much
<sherbieny> hello again
<sherbieny> it seems i can't write in ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> try now
<sherbieny> thanks
<GTASAchampion> Test.
<IdleOne> sorta failed, How can we help you GTASAchampion ?
<GTASAchampion> I just want to help users. I don't actually have Ubuntu, I used to have it on a memory stick but had no idea where the boot files were.
<IdleOne> GTASAchampion: ok, the support channel is #ubuntu this is #ubuntu-ops
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: 64 bytes from Jordan_U: icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=several hours later
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (koeri appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gaysexmquin appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gaysexmquin appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gaysexmarienz appears to be abusive - 5.5)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-21
<IdleOne> any stats available on the number of views/clicks in #u topic?
<Tm_T> good morning
<IdleOne> morning
<elky> I especially like how it goes "blah blah, <goo.gl link> blah blah <goo.gl link> blah blah <goo.gl link> don't be a victim of spam, <goo.gl link>"
<elky> reminds my of my akismet queue :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Jordan_U> Sigh, r00t4rd3d things I am out to get him.
<Jordan_U> s/things/thinks/
<nhandler> IdleOne: You can view stats by adding /info/ before the characters at the end. ie. http://goo.gl/info/cEF1w for the first one (with 56 clicks since creation)
<IdleOne> nhandler: thank you.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: what ever happened with the whole inappropriate nick thing with him?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I was waiting for other ops to chime in on whether it's enough for a ban. He refuses to change it.
<IdleOne> I see.
<IdleOne> is he helpful and does he follow the channel guidelines?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yes.
<elky> Jordan_U, have you approached him since i asked the other day?
<IdleOne> I get your point about his nick but there are far worse nicks he could be using. I would say you need to make a judgement call on this but also stick to your guns.
<IdleOne> if you really feel this is something worth standing up for, stand up :)
<elky> his attitude and behaviour since been asked nicely to change it is less than acceptable if he's harrassing jordan over it
<IdleOne> I did notice that in the scroll back from earlier
<IdleOne> That first ban on a not so clear cut issue is tough
<elky> it is clear cut. he's harrassing people because they requested something of him.
<Jordan_U> If he does get banned at this point it will "confirm" his suspicion that I was just trying to bait him to get him banned.
<elky> so? if he doesn't get banned it lets him know he can bully people to get his way
<elky> and that's not going to stay isolated to you
<elky> the way he's obsessing on it is a sociopathic trait
<IdleOne> I agree with elky
<IdleOne> We have to stand firm.
<IdleOne> btw being an op means you will end up with a fan club
<Jordan_U> Ok, so I am going to ban foreward him. What should I use for the remove message?
<IdleOne> whatever you like.
<IdleOne> don't even need one really. he will be here faster then a greased pig anyway
<rww> Who are we larting?
<IdleOne> r00t4rd3d
<IdleOne> before you do
<IdleOne> We don't want to gang up on him when he comes here
 * rww is staying out of it
 * IdleOne volunteers elky
<IdleOne> :)
<elky> you ideally wait until the next time he gives you cheek
<IdleOne> that makes sense
<Jordan_U> That will play perfectly into his conspiracy theory about me, but I agree it's still the best way to go.
<elky> you mean moreso than doing it "out of the blue"? nah.
<Jordan_U> He thinks I'm trying to egg him into responding in a way that will justify me banning him.
<elky> he's going to say that no matter what
<rww> !language =~ s/\.\././
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Myrtti> suspicious
<Myrtti> I'd keep my eyes peeled
<Jordan_U> Why didn't floodbot stop anon33_ in #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> he was too slow/quick?
<Myrtti> oh good Gaia and all the deities
<Myrtti> this JUlinux looks even worse than ultimate, if possible
<Myrtti> perhaps even worse than that Hannah Montana Linux
<Tm_T> url?
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: They even managed to make not one, but two websites uglier than Ultimate's.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: googling it will give you a horror show galore
<Tm_T> aah, thanks (:
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: I wonder did they specifically need to TRY to make the website uglier, or was it just an accident
<IdleOne> you folks heard of weakerthan2 ?
<IdleOne> another scary distro
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Any relation to lessthanthree?
<IdleOne> don't know
<IdleOne> but the screenshots alone made me cringe. has built in phishing website creator
<elky> JUlinux? Do i even want to google it?
<IdleOne> probably not
<Myrtti> for ultimate facepalming experience, yes
<Myrtti> for other uses, no
<elky> is it the first hit?
<Jordan_U> elky: JU stands for Just Use in case that's what you were worried about.
<Myrtti> elky: any hit will serve its purpose
<elky> i'm just checking it's the site that was made back in, oh, 1992.
<elky> that was when people stopped inventing awards for themslves, yeah?
<Tm_T> phone support? http://www.flickr.com/photos/julinux/4661030576/lightbox/
<Tm_T> scary
<IdleOne> The HD site is an experience
<IdleOne> it blew up my modem
<Tm_T> gladly I cannot see it
<IdleOne> heh
<Tm_T> http://www.flickr.com/photos/julinux/4288382799/ <- uh, and that's KDE 3 apparently
<elky> i bet it even has exim installed, for modem blowing email management
<Myrtti> there's a troll from #freenode on #ubuntu now
<elky> trollvasion in -women
<Myrtti> need help?
<elky> nope
<elky> linuxchix is being hit too
<Pici> lunar eclipse bringing out all the crazies probably.
<Pici> Hrm. wasn't switch in here earlier? idling?
<Myrtti> this is almost a staff issue now
<Flannel> Pici: I imagine no more than a regular full moon.  The real crazy ones are off doing total-eclipse-plus-solstace stuff
<rww> Flannel: I expected you to be outside.
<ubottu> valorie called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Pici> Flannel: Ah... lycanthropes
<Flannel> rww: It's cloudy :(
<Flannel> rww: The moon in eclipsed alright, by the clouds and the rain.
<Pici> :(
 * rww looks at active ops, decides to leave things in the hands of them
<rww> Flannel: ah, yeah. The radio says your weather is bad :(
<Flannel> rww: Also, I just got home from work!
<Myrtti> rww: I wouldn't mind if everyone would keep their eyes peeled though
<Flannel> rww: And, earlier today JPL told me it was alright if I watched it on webcam and stuff!
<rww> I miss irssi :(
<Myrtti> rww: why on earth don't you use it then
<Jordan_U> rww: irssi misses you to.
<rww> Myrtti: It's 'rww uses Windows/xchat to remind himself why they are bad' week.
<mneptok> money is the root of all evil. give me directions to your home, and i can help with that problem, too.
<Jordan_U> rww: I do that every once and a while with Solaris.
 * rww teleports to -ot
<mneptok> using that this week, too? ;)
<mneptok> :(
<Myrtti> it's a sign of decline in troll quality that they don't even bother to rejoin after being removed
<mneptok> that's why i'd like to only allow unionized trolls. but no one listens to me.
<Myrtti> [10:01] < ptime> why is everyone kicking me from their channels
<Myrtti> "because you are a boring troll"
<Tm_T> mneptok: but they demand higher payments and more benefits
<Myrtti> HEALTH INSURANCE too
<mneptok> Tm_T: we don't tell them their subsidized housing is actually post-simian bacteriological and virological study.
<mneptok> Dear Google, Chrome over remote X is so bad as to have been intentional. Please explain your logic in this regard. Love, me
<Tm_T> mneptok: "Love me" <3
<mneptok> Tm_T: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1GUSMrkZ10
<Tm_T> glad I cannot see it
<Myrtti> I wonder do I dare to go for a shower now
<Jordan_U> There seems to be a pattern of spammers joining, saying hello, then posting links to spam.
<Myrtti> looks like one person to me
<Jordan_U> Or one bot. The fact that they don't even mention Ubuntu suggests it's the latter.
<Jordan_U> Though I guess they need to be registered or get past the check in #ubuntu-unregged, so maybe not.
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> !foo
<ubottu> foo is elicious
<Jordan_U> !no foo is delicious
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
 * gnomefreak wonders what foo tastes like :)
<Jordan_U> I'm definitely too tired, I only just now got the joke.
<Jordan_U> !no foo is elicious
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<topyli> jungli on -ot
<topyli> (Administrator)
<gnomefreak> unban *!*@89.203.66.61
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<lhavelund> topyli: known troll?
<lhavelund> I'll take that as a yes.
<gnomefreak> mub is failing too :( smoke than work on it
<topyli> lhavelund: indeed
<lhavelund> topyli: fwiw, "lund" means "penis" in Hindi, just to avoid any nasty surprises that way 'round :p
<lhavelund> well, that was bad timing.
<gnomefreak> ok what am i doing wrong?
<gnomefreak> it seems /unban *!*@89.203.66.61 and /mub *!*@89.203.66.61 fail
<gnomefreak> i tried without the *!*
<gnomefreak> too
<bazhang> gnomefreak, with a script?
<gnomefreak> unban is from irssi/conf and mub is from the autobleh IIRC
<gnomefreak> sorry mub is from irssi/conf as well
<bazhang> ah, what a manual one then
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: /mode -b *!*@89.203.66.61
<bazhang>  /mode -b hehe
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling i shouldnt have done that but we will find out
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<bazhang> Script that printed spam about Windows XP uptime
<bazhang> fruitwerks, from the ban notation
<fruitwerks_web> really.. that is interesting
<bazhang> disable it?
<fruitwerks_web> I do have moo installed, but I have never seen it trigger itself
<bazhang> !uptime
<fruitwerks> WindowsXP Uptime: 6days 17hrs 10mins 46secs Best: 3wks 2days 17hrs 35mins 25secs
<bazhang> ^^
<fruitwerks_web> wow
<bazhang> fruitwerks_web, got it disabled now?
<fruitwerks> still looking to see where it is
<bazhang> fruitwerks, in future dont ban evade (ie using the gateway to get around a ban) please
<fruitwerks> I won't - I didn't know of this channel
<bazhang> no worries, now you do, and once you get that disabled, wont have to think about it again :)
<fruitwerks> !uptime
<bazhang> !uptime
<fruitwerks> WindowsXP Uptime: 6days 17hrs 20mins 42secs Best: 3wks 2days 17hrs 35mins 25secs
<bazhang> :/
<fruitwerks> try now
<gnomefreak> bot is on winxp?
<bazhang> I just did
<fruitwerks> I just disabled it
<fruitwerks> - uninstalled it actually
<bazhang> !uptime
<fruitwerks> yay
<bazhang> fruitwerks, try to /join #ubuntu now
<fruitwerks> thanks :)
<ubottu> morfeu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> loculinux sounds familiar... /me checks
<ikonia> danke
<Pici> Ah, there was a join -> explitive event.
<Pici> banned for a week, then removed about a  week ago.
<IdleOne> oh man, induz is trying to do 4 things at the same time and not understanding any of it.
<Pici> I'm wasting my time trying to get him to understand.
<IdleOne> it's never a waste of time but it does seem futile
<IdleOne> he needs to fix his sources first
<ikonia> I wonder if induz is indus
<ikonia> same network/indian hostmask
<Pici> I don't think so. indus is smarter than this.
<ikonia> are you sure.........
<ikonia> ;)
<Pici> ugh
<ubottu> mattybats called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sees the future
<Pici> I'm going to unmute c0mrade_-, then ban him in a few minutes.
<maco> does it include a flounce?
<IdleOne> I hate xmas break
<IdleOne> Do they really think Santa doesn't watch IRC to see if your naughty or nice
<ikonia> some_person has had a lot of "false" problems in the past, this mouse not working one looks curious
<ikonia> op lage
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I hate it when people just blindly tell someone they want linux, it's "best" for them
<ikonia> it's the ultimate insult for some guy to just say "trust me, you want linux" without any understanding of what the user actually wants and needs
<Myrtti> classy
<Myrtti> "titface"
<ikonia> where did that come from ?
<Myrtti> [22:51] ~~~tissinaama [~timo@YGKMCXCI.gprs.sl-laajakaista.fi] has  joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> maybe speak to him about it ?
<Myrtti> he quit immediately
<Pici> o
<Myrtti> otherwise a good idea
 * Pici gives ikonia a cookie
<ikonia> sorry, but people are being very foolish today
<ikonia> or not capable of reading the text on the screen
<knome> isn't that essentially the same?
<Myrtti> yet another satisfied customer
<Myrtti> my work here is done
<bazhang> !coc > robinetd
<topyli> bah. mobile opping is hard: /
<topyli> i'll ban him later
<bazhang> <robinetd> thanks for the factoid that had nothing to do with anything. <3
<Jordan_U> topyli: If you have an android phone and can make your main machine accessible irssi connectbot is nice.
<bazhang> celebrating the death of others has to be against the code of conduct
<bazhang> offtopic ops: he gets away with that commentary?
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: only because a) it was half an hour ago, b) I'm leaving, and c) topyli seems to have it covered.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-22
<bazhang> sprung an issue in the past? the name seems familiar
<rww> attitude, iirc
<IdleOne> You know the chastising going on in -ot is really not in the spirit of Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> the amount being asked for is outrages I agree
<rww> then catalyze ;P
<IdleOne> the channel ops should be but they seem to busy trying to kick this kids ass to do it
<bazhang> IdleOne, well the commentary by robinetd earlier was not acted upon, this is mild in comparison
<rww> IdleOne: The only thing I can do that you can't is forcibly shut people up. Do you think that needs doing?
<IdleOne> hmm. well that is a whole other issue. right now I think you all need to back off the kid. You don't like it fine, you made your point. don't donate.
<rww> bazhang: speaking of which, thanks for the @mark. I heard about it and didn't have it logged.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, barcastar said: ubottu. this is first time use irc. can not see private msg
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> how can a 14-year old NOT live like a cheaptard for years?
<tonyyarusso> Rich parents?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: if he needs a public donation box for getting a laptop, then I doubt he has rich parents
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Just answering the question!
<Myrtti> I'm just baffled by the whole idea
<Tm_T> when I was a ... nevermind
<Myrtti> Tm_T: indeed
<tonyyarusso> Translation:  "when I was a ... I forgot.  Did we have snack yet?"
<Flannel> juice boxes for everyone!
<tonyyarusso> Actually, that reminds me, I was going to go buy some juice boxes.
<tonyyarusso> They made them all TINY now though.  This seriously angers me.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Youve just gotten larger.  What sort of juice?
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Fruit?
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: But no, they seriously did change the size.  They used to be 8 ounces, and now they're I think 6.75.
<Flannel> Apple juice?  Get the little cans.  Other juices... get honest-aide (I have no idea if that's made it out of CA yet).  Still adult sized!
<tonyyarusso> little cans?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I like the little cans, yeah.  You can get full sized cans too if you'd prefer, they make them
<tonyyarusso> What are you talking about?
<Flannel> aluminum shaped into cylinders, with endcaps designed to hold liquid refreshments in a portable manner.  A more recent modification was the addition of pull tabs, so you don't need to carry your own can opener to punch the tops anymore.  More recently, are the so-called "pop tops", where the pull tab doesn't get pulled.
<Flannel> This results in a decrease of waste, and fewer sharp things to cut yourself on.
<tonyyarusso> oh, as in pop cans.  Since when does juice come in those.
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Flannel> always?
<tonyyarusso> California is a strange place.
<Flannel> http://stores.pkuperspectives.com/catalog/treetop.jpg
<Flannel> Those are the little ones, but they come full sized (12oz) too
<tonyyarusso> I was going to say...5.5oz?  That's hardly worth the effort to open it.
<Flannel> Nonsense.
<tonyyarusso> However, there is actually a reason for wanting boxes and not cans.  Cans explode.
 * tonyyarusso wants these to keep in the car as part of the emergency rations
<Flannel> explode... when?  freezing?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<Flannel> Ah.
<Flannel> Well, juice boxes would explode too, just not as catastrophically, I imagine.
<tonyyarusso> Juice boxes have more than enough spare material in them to handle freezing the contents.  They'll just puff up harmlessly.
<tonyyarusso> I never thought it would be financially sound to do grocery shopping on Amazon, but this is making a good run for it:  http://www.amazon.com/Knudsen-Razzleberry-Juice-8-Ounce-Aseptic/dp/B000VK2VRY/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1293004873&sr=1-1
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: You could do plastic bottles as well.  Although those don't keep as nicely as boxes.  But if its just water...
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: yeah, I have some plastic water bottles rolling around in there right now.  I'd like to add something with calories, hence juice.  There are some plastic options there too, but I'm guessing they're more expensive because the packaging is more.
<tonyyarusso> Less eco-sound too.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: boxes keep better than plastic over time too.  The aluminum lining and such.
<cdbs> Now, someone on #ubuntu poked me saying why I don't help people...
<Tm_T> cdbs: you dared to notify their error
<cdbs> Tm_T: there's nothing to dare in that
<cdbs> He was poking many people to help others
<cdbs> its rude to do that
<cdbs> especially when one's busy
<Tm_T> it is rude, yes, I was just stating the possible logic behind it
<elky> you're going to get a lot of criticism, cdbs. you should have known that coming in
<cdbs> elky: its irritating, I am working on fixing FTBFS in Ubuntu packages, and I have people poking me to help others, and when I told them of why I am not (helping), then poking me via PM and stuff
<Myrtti> via PM?
<Myrtti> that's really rude
<cdbs> of course
<Myrtti> but as we all know, they'd want us to donate our kidneys too if it would somehow help people in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> you didn't get the donation request last week?
 * Tm_T hides
<elky> Don't tempt her or she'll "accidentally" donate yours.
<Tm_T> wouldn't be the first time someone donating my organs, although it's in vain
<Tm_T> too old to be used
<Myrtti> I have a feeling we're getting a troll influx again
<topyli> Jordan_U: i do have an android phone and i'm aware of the irssi goodness available. but i don't like laggy mobile ssh for irc, local clients with a reliable bouncer are less annoying :)
<topyli> i have now queried robinetd, promising no further warnings
<topyli> no reply, he's away
<ikonia> hass robinetd been a problem ?
<topyli> he's been dodging the line for a year or two. trolling, sexual suggestions, cursing, most lately rejoicing lilo's death (last night). i have banned him before, tolerating since unbanning. he shows no sign of acknowledging rules or advice
<topyli> i simply told him now i'm out of patience with him
<ikonia> I was curious as he believes you have a personal issue with him
<Pici> what
<Pici> ugh, I'm going to have to read the scrollback
<Pici> topyli: In which channels was this?
<topyli> ikonia: i certainly do have a personal issue with him as well. previously he even managed to convince me about 'you just banned be because you don't like me'
<topyli> Pici: -ot
<ikonia> topyli: wasn't calling you out, was curious to what had caused this to flair up again
<topyli> Pici: you won't find many clear, blazing violations, just constant disruption and annoyance
<Pici> Understood.
<topyli> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546587/ is what i didn't very much like last night
<ikonia> not really called for as a response
<Pici> ugh
<topyli> i can let him roam if you think that's a better idea and this is my personal problem
<Tm_T> I distantly recall that name
 * Tm_T checks
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<Tm_T> hmh, nothing obvious in my logs
<Pici> Tm_T: who?
<Tm_T> robinetd
<Tm_T> well, apparently I dont have PM logs of him atleast
<Pici> Tm_T: Yes a regular in -offtopic
<Tm_T> ye, I was wondering if I had personal encounters with him
<topyli> no matter how you grep, you'll never find anything particularly terrible from him that would get him into trouble
<Tm_T> it doesn't need to be particularly terrible to possibly end up discussing about it with me
<topyli> things just fall to pieces *around* him when he starts insinuating, annoying people, and encouraging kids into silliness
<Pici> Well, silliness is okay, but the rest is not.
<topyli> a few trolls left on -ot, but i have to go
<topyli> oh, just got a few extra minutes, would miss the next train anyway
<famicube64> i got banned
<famicube64> twice
<Amaranth> Finally
<famicube64> so eager
<Amaranth> famicube64: You were banned for spamming about fuduntu and then evading bans
<famicube64> i deny this
<Amaranth> famicube64: If you want to advertise your distro Ubuntu channels are not the place to do it
<Amaranth> Oh, and some light trolling in there too
<famicube64> once again, it is not my distro
<Amaranth> famicube64: Denying it won't help, it's logged
<famicube64> i am simply advertising
<famicube64> and that was my cat, he was walking on the keyboard
<famicube64> silly thing
<Amaranth> famicube64: No, your cat could not have typed that
<famicube64> it could have
<famicube64> cats have been known to download porn on to sex offender's computers, you know
<famicube64> and organise it alphabetically
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<ikonia> Amaranth: I'm sorry to but in, but while this pathetic attempt of time wasting goes on I suggest we progress no futher
<famicube64> i saw it on the news
<ikonia> famicube64: please leave the channel and come back when you can talk honestly
<Amaranth> ikonia: Yeah, I'm pretty much done
<famicube64> i am being completely honest
<famicube64> ban me if you must
<ikonia> you are banned, job done
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<famicube64> ban me
<famicube64> from this channel
<famicube64> :srsbsns:
<ikonia> you could just leave
<famicube64> i could, but i won't
<ikonia> !ops | famicube64 wants to be banned
<ubottu> famicube64 wants to be banned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (famicube64 wants to be banned)
<Amaranth> famicube64: If you get banned from here there is pretty much no way you're ever going to be unbanned from the other channels, I'd reconsider.
<famicube64> still waiting
<Pici> toodles
<Amaranth> Thanks nhandler
<Amaranth> Oh hey I can comment from from the bot, neat
<nhandler> Yep Amaranth
<famicube64> good game, kind sirs
<knome> erh
<ubottu> In ubottu, zz_dhruvasagar said: zz_dhruvasagar is currently away, try again later
<Pici> ...
<knome> lovely
<ubottu> In ubottu, zz_dhruvasagar said: zz_dhruvasagar is currently away, try again later
<charlie-tca> even better
<jrib> oh, I should have read this channel first
<jrib> heh
<ikonia> zz_dhruvasagar: do you need something ?
<Pici> ikonia: hes banforwarded here.
<ikonia> oh
<Pici> guess why
<ikonia> nick changes ?
<Pici> ding ding ding
<ikonia> what do I win
<ikonia> zz_dhruvasagar: can you please respond
<rww> you win an improperly-configured bnc instance and a mIRC license key
<Pici> ikonia: You get to deal with RyanPianesi in #ubuntu. Well, if he continues after my suggestion.
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> based on his input in #wordpress it will be a delight to deal with him
<ikonia> zz_dhruvasagar: can you please respond
<rww> I like how even if we didn't ban away nicks, they'd still get banned for nickspam :|
<ikonia> this is getting annoying
<Myrtti> I've got a solution
<Myrtti> and it's called remove
<rww> ^
<Myrtti> any objections?
<rww> I like banforwards to ##fix_your_connection, but I'm snarky.
<Myrtti> speak now, or be forever silent
<Myrtti> in 10
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> changed the forward to a ban
<ikonia> please remove again
<ikonia> he's joined on pupose now as I change the forward to a ban
<ikonia> more than meets the eye
<ikonia> removed the ban
<Myrtti> wow
<marienz> hmm?
<marienz> I'm still assuming he's really not here and runs some rather broken scripting
<ikonia> disagree
<ikonia> he was ban forwarded here
<ikonia> when I removed the forward
<ikonia> he still joined here, rather than #ubuntu
<ikonia> script would have to be super broken
<rww> I've seen scripts that broken.
<rww> only once or twice in a couple of years, but still.
<jrib> yes, very rare
<ikonia> worlds shortest kline
<marienz> that was intentional
<ikonia> I'm sure
<nhandler> I'll ban him temporarily (since he is away) and keeps joining
<marienz> I can set a longer kline if the nickchanging keeps happening, which seems likely
<jussi> marienz: so he is klined for now?
<jussi> nhandler: might want to now remove the ban if so...
<marienz> I'm still waiting for him to nick-change again
<jussi> k
<jrib> well he's in #vim nick-changing, but not in this channel
<jussi> does the ban here stopus frm seeing that? marienz?
<marienz> I share some channels with him
<ikonia> umakant in #ubuntu, asus tech
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-23
<ikonia> bed time
<IdleOne> keep an eye on the nick one, they were using onetoneturd I banned the nick after asking them to change it and they joined a second client instead.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<mneptok> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> lovely PM I got.
<IdleOne> check 36070 comments
<rww> O_O
<Flannel> IdleOne: you got 36070 comments?  wow, that's pretty spammy!
<IdleOne> You are not figuring that some of those are onions
<Myrtti> oh lordy
<Myrtti> is this begging for laptops an upcoming trend now?
<IdleOne> who else?
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Guest39371
<Myrtti> [09:58] ~~~mode/#irssi [-b *!~dhruvasag@*] by Dirm
<Myrtti> [09:58] ~~~dhruvasagar [~dhruvasag@65.98.79.137] has joined #irssi
<Myrtti> [09:58] ~~~mode/#irssi [+v dhruvasagar] by ChanServ
<Myrtti> [09:58] <+dhruvasagar> Dirm: thanks a lot
<Myrtti> [09:58]  * dhruvasagar Apologizes to everyone for the annoying  frequent nick changes last night
<Myrtti> was about to say something about using profanity as a sign of intellectual poverty, but then remembered how much I swear IRL
<Myrtti> "oh well"
<Myrtti> could someone please check he's not banned on #ubuntu anymore, my eyes are playing a trick on me and I can't see it on the banlist, but I'm not sure either
<Myrtti> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing, I didn't see anything else matching
<Jordan_U> People's nicks are a touchy subject, and I don't know where to draw the line. "RORgasm" probably wasn't going to do any harm, and I'm not being a great catalyst by *causing* conflict :(
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I guess unless it's an obvious offense, it's "ok"
<Tm_T> asking nicely in PM usually doesn't harm though
<ikonia> I'd like to +m ubuntu and you can only help once you've taken a test to show you can work an issue through logically rather than just throwing random ideas out
<cdbs> !remastersys is <alias> remaster
<ubottu> I'll remember that, cdbs
<bazhang> !find remastersys
<ubottu> Package/file remastersys does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> !remastersys
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> afaik remastersys is a third party app; should it be included in a factoid ?
<popey> people ask about it a lot
<bazhang> yep, but there's no link to it in the factoid itself
<popey> all those misguided people who want to "LOL! I'm gonna make my own distro based on Ubunto!"
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> may as well start linking to OMG!UBUNTU and WEbupd8!!
<ikonia> I don't think it should be there
<ikonia> or it should be a detailed factoid saying it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> !forget remastersys
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ikonia
<bazhang> agreed
<jussi> I disagree - we have help.u.c link there, just because remastersys is an alias, doesnt mean it shouldnt be there at all
<jussi> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jussi> that, as a factoid makes good sense to me.
<jussi> especially with uck in the repos.
<jrib> Is there something wrong with remastersys though?  I don't see the harm in listing it at the end of that factoid
<cdbs> Would be good to add to the #ubuntu+1 topic: GTK 2.23.3 is broken, please don't upgrade until its fixed
<cdbs> this issue is causing major issues, such as no GDM for login
<cdbs> and I just learnt that the hard way. had to downgrade to have this system working again
<cdbs> issue confirmed by people on #ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> cdbs: you happen to know a bug number?
<cdbs> jrib: searching for it
<cdbs> the thing is, the issue is VERY recent
<cdbs> I thing began around 1-2 hours ago
<cdbs> so there's no official announcement, nor anyone has filed a bug (yet)
<jrib> cdbs: is the package libgtk2.0-0 in natty or something else?
<jrib> cdbs: I updated the topic, if you find a bug number let one of us know :)
<cdbs> Thanks jrib
<cdbs> jrib: okay, I got to go. sorry for that. its that 2 of us are facing that issue
<cdbs> err, 3
<cdbs> on #ubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> jrib: is this what cdbs wanted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/693737
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 693737 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "gtk+2.0 update 2.23.3-1ubuntu2 update triggers repeated gdm greeter crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Myrtti> oh lord, here we go again
<popey> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (iwantcookie appears to be abusive - 4)
<Myrtti> I kinda saw that coming
<Myrtti> this one too, probably
<Myrtti> told ya
<jrib> charlie-tca: probably, yeah
 * popey notes Fredy in pm asking for my sex, age, email address, location, yahoo messenger id..
<nhandler> Keep in mind that he isn't identified. But thanks for the heads up
<Myrtti> popey: which channels is he with you, only #ubuntu?
<popey> yes
<Myrtti> wow
<jpds> popey: Refer him to the DPA?
<Myrtti> is he really thinking of installing Ubuntu 5.x?
<Myrtti> seriously?
 * popey shrugs
<popey> I figured it was a misprint
<charlie-tca> I one that did that a month or two ago. Wanted to know how to make things work in it, too
<Myrtti> what's this Laurentos fellow with this "poor X" thing
<Myrtti> I have a vague recollection...
<Myrtti> it always makes me feel warm and fuzzy when I'm being referred to as nazi
<popey> indeed
<Myrtti> well, that was surprising
<Myrtti> knock me with a feather
<Tm_T> uh, did anyone give a talk for r00t4rd3d after his nazi comment?
<Tm_T> he is apparently begging our attention in an increasing level
<Myrtti> I can't be bothered to smudge my hands in discussions with him while helping mum with carelian pastries
<IdleOne> I can't be bothered to talk to him either. He has been asked to change his nick a few times already and we have given him slack because when he helps, he is helpful. Being helpful does not give him the right to be a jerk to the ops team.
<IdleOne> now he is banned.
<mneptok> Myrtti: pulla?!
 * mneptok has not had pulla at the holidays since his Karelian-Swedish-Finn grandmother passed away :(
<r00t4rd3d> IdleOne, you fucking little girl
<r00t4rd3d> suck my cock
<Pici> what the?
<pleia2> (little girl as insult)--
<IdleOne> Good morning :)
 * pleia2 hugs IdleOne 
 * IdleOne gives pleia2 a big Happy Holidays hug
<r00t4rd3d> why was i banned ?
<IdleOne> thank you for rejoining r00t4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> why was i banned ?
<r00t4rd3d> why was i banned ?
<jrib> r00t4rd3d: be patient
<IdleOne> The reason I banned you is because over the past week or so we have asked you to change your nick on a couple of occasions. You refused and we gave you some slack because when you are active in #ubuntu you are helpful.
<IdleOne> r00t4rd3d: calm down or I will ban you from here also.
<IdleOne> BUT
<r00t4rd3d> so im banned cause my nickname ?
<r00t4rd3d> thats cool
<IdleOne> you have also be increasingly belligerent towards the ops team
<IdleOne> what a fucking idiot
<IdleOne> screw him
 * IdleOne goes back to his cake and coffee
<Pici> IdleOne: language.  vent elsewhere.
<jrib> yes, no point in getting worked up over irc
<IdleOne> Pici: apologies and yes you are right also jrib
<Pici> I usually end up yelling at my screen.
 * jrib nods at Pici
<Pici> Well, not usually, I try to walk away before that happens.
<IdleOne> I was planning on explaining exactly why I banned him, really the nick name does not bother me that much, more the attitude we have been given since he was asked to change it. I was then going to ask him to be nice towards the ops and try and work with us but he chose not to give me a minute to type (sorry I don't type 120wpm)
 * mneptok feels the love
 * Pici wonders what rigved is trying to explain
<IdleOne> something to do with wine I believe
<jrib> !guidelines > debugg3r
<Myrtti> whats wrong with people...
<jrib> should see my pm...
<Myrtti> i can imagine
 * popey yells at Picis screen
<IdleOne> still being harassed by r00t4rd3d in PM. you think after these few hours they would of calmed down enough to come back here and discuss like an adult. I guess it is easier to stay mad and swear at me in PM
<IdleOne> he is also ban evading
<IdleOne> 122310-[17:15:29] <r00t4rd3d> <EngrChris> for both netbook and desktop cds
<IdleOne> 122310-[17:15:31] <r00t4rd3d> heh
<IdleOne> 122310-[17:15:45] <r00t4rd3d> allowed back in ? LOL
<IdleOne> 122310-[17:15:59] <r00t4rd3d> You couldnt keep me out on your best day.
<r00t4rd3d> :D
 * r00t4rd3d All bow before the F'in Idiot.
<Tm_T> pardon?
<r00t4rd3d> "IdleOne	what a fucking idiot"
<IdleOne> he is gloating about ban evading
<IdleOne> that is what I said r00t4rd3d
<IdleOne> We have logs which you seem able to find and read
<r00t4rd3d> IdleOne, I was just messing with you. You must not know about the logs
<r00t4rd3d> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<r00t4rd3d> I can read everything that said.
<IdleOne> be sure to read this hours log when it is posted
<r00t4rd3d> I will to see what foul names you call me.
<IdleOne> just the one I did earlier today and it still stands
<r00t4rd3d> In essence your no better then me.
<IdleOne> Tm_T: could you please handle this if you have the time.
<Tm_T> sure
<IdleOne> I never claimed to be better then you.
<r00t4rd3d> Then why did you ban me ?
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: just this: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<r00t4rd3d> Tm_T, I realize that/
<Tm_T> IdleOne's job is to keep ubuntu channels clean and on their purpose
<r00t4rd3d> I was clean and on topic.
<r00t4rd3d>  "The reason I banned you is because over the past week or so we have asked you to change your nick on a couple of occasions. "
<r00t4rd3d> I was asked once from Jordan to change my nick and I said no.
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: so did you come and discuss this calmly here?
<r00t4rd3d> He seems to get over it.
<r00t4rd3d> Idle cannot for some reason.
<r00t4rd3d> I cant discuss anything with someone that calls me a fucking idiot , could you ?
<IdleOne> did you happen to read
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> I was planning on explaining exactly why I banned him, really the nick name does not bother me that much, more the attitude we have been given since he was asked to change it. I was then going to ask him to be nice towards the ops and try and work with us but he chose not to give me a minute to type (sorry I don't type 120wpm)
<r00t4rd3d>  "The reason I banned you is because over the past week or so we have asked you to change your nick on a couple of occasions. "
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: so you could have talked to some other op, like, me
<r00t4rd3d> Thats a false statement.
<IdleOne> whatever dude. The ban is sticking.
<r00t4rd3d> Tm_T, see how I can discuss anything with him ?
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: I repeat, so you could have talked to some other op, like, me
<r00t4rd3d> well i tried to deal with this with the person who banned me for nothing.
<Tm_T> the next step is to come here to discuss with other ops
<r00t4rd3d> Well I didnt know that.
<Tm_T> you could have asked, right?
<r00t4rd3d> I was somewhat irritated at being banned for no reason.
<IdleOne> you keep saying there was no reason but you never gave me time to finish telling you my reason
<r00t4rd3d>  "The reason I banned you is because over the past week or so we have asked you to change your nick on a couple of occasions. "
<r00t4rd3d> what more needs to be said dude ?
<IdleOne> if you are going to quote me, quote EVERYTHING I said.
<r00t4rd3d> sry
<r00t4rd3d> The reason I banned you is because over the past week or so we have asked you to change your nick on a couple of occasions. You refused and we gave you some slack because when you are active in #ubuntu you are helpful.	17:58
<r00t4rd3d> IdleOne	
<IdleOne> not just the part you think is going to get my ops removed
<mneptok> <IdleOne> I was planning on explaining exactly why I banned him, really the nick name does not bother me that much, more the attitude we have been given since he was asked to change it. I was then going to ask him to be nice towards the ops and try and work with us but he chose not to give me a minute to type (sorry I don't type 120wpm)
<Tm_T> this really doesn't matter now I think
<mneptok> agreed
<mneptok> the behavior on this channel today is of far more concern to me personally.
<r00t4rd3d> Sorry I got pissed for kick/ban for a BS reason.
<IdleOne> I also said this to you in PM
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> ok how about this. stop messaging me. go to the IRCC and complain all you want. I don't care.
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> you have proven yourself to be to unstable to be allowed back into #ubuntu with everything you have said to me in private
<IdleOne> which is when you bragged to me about already being in there
<Tm_T> IdleOne: step back, please
<IdleOne> o.k.
<r00t4rd3d> I was ruffling your feathers peacock.
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: I have noticed that you react quite strongly on any of our administrative actions, so I don't think I can allow you back to #ubuntu until I'm confident you're not making more trouble
<mneptok> someone who finds enjoyment in deliberately ruffling feathers and trying to provoke responses from people is not a good addition to Ubuntu channels, IMO.
<Tm_T> if you wonder why, I can provide several separate reasons, but I'm sure you know this yourself too
<r00t4rd3d> You make it sound like Im a problem child you guys have had to deal with me on numerous occasions.
<r00t4rd3d> ^and
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: not a problem child no, just that I think a short vacation would do you good, considering all the heat
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: sounds fair?
<r00t4rd3d> no not really but I dont think thats going to get me any where.
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: either case, welcome back here to discuss your ban when you are ready to follow our rules, or, if you feel so, you can always appeal to IRCC
<r00t4rd3d> Im here dicussing.
<Tm_T> we are not going to discuss this further now
<r00t4rd3d> I was following the rules till I was unjustly banned.
<r00t4rd3d> and nothing but helpful and on topic in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: just an example, calling an ops nazis isn't "by the rules"
<Tm_T> an excellent example of your recent attitude
<r00t4rd3d> I make one off the wall comment and Im not following the rules?
<r00t4rd3d> one time.
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: as I said, it's just an example, there's more of such attitude
<r00t4rd3d> Example ?
<Tm_T> seriously, this discussion wont be of any use other than wasting time
<r00t4rd3d> You dont have anything else. My nickname issue , which was over with , and an off the wall nazi comment. Thats it.
<Tm_T> 1950.43 < r00t4rd3d> IdleOne, you fucking little girl
<Tm_T> just how many examples do you need?
<r00t4rd3d> IdleOne	what a fucking idiot
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<r00t4rd3d> So whats idles punishment ?
<Tm_T> that is not discussed now
<r00t4rd3d> If you hold to that statement ?
<r00t4rd3d> I cant call him dirty names but he can call me dirty names ?
<r00t4rd3d> Whats up with that ?
<r00t4rd3d> Isnt he suppose to be held to a higher level cause of op status ?
<Tm_T> that is not discussed now
<r00t4rd3d> sure
<r00t4rd3d> No excuse for bad behavior unless your an op. In with the boys.
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: there's no excuse for bad behaviour, period.
<popey> It might be useful if the ops could indeed come up with evidence of bad behaviour in #ubuntu by r00t4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> Please do !
<popey> i have just grepped my entire #ubuntu log for r00t4rd3d and I must admit I'm seeing a lot of helpful comments to users
<r00t4rd3d> popey, there isnt any ! NONE.
<popey> there is the smattering of language like 'piece of shit' and 'crappy computer' when refering to old/dated/slow hardware
<r00t4rd3d> I wish you could see my 4 hour pm's with people getting their wireless stuff to work.
<Tm_T> popey: actually his behaviour in this channel matters too, I do not count them separate
<popey> but a significant amount of help to users as well
<popey> I am not suggesting that helping users gives someone carte blanche to trash-talk or abuse the ops
<Tm_T> I know
<popey> I am not suggesting that Tm_T
<popey> just putting another perspective forward
<Tm_T> I just don't see a point on discussing this ban further now when the heat is up
<r00t4rd3d> All ive done is help and how i am rewarded with that ? Rootarded change your nick.
<popey> maybe we could all sleep on it :)
<Tm_T> that's what I suggested some time ago I think
<Tm_T> if not clearly enough
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: what if we continue on this after ~48 hour break so both sides have some time to cool off and freshen their minds, it's holiday and all
<r00t4rd3d> Thats fine but I think IdleOne should get the same treatment.
<popey> thanks.
<r00t4rd3d> Thats sounds fair ?
<IdleOne> what treatment is that?
<r00t4rd3d> a 48 hour break for the fucking idiot comment.
<IdleOne> break from what exactly
<IdleOne> from you? ok
<IdleOne> sounds fair.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: please stop
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: see you in two days then, happy holidays
<r00t4rd3d> Okay bye.
<IdleOne> 122310-[18:02:58] <r00t4rd3d> night night sweetie :D
<Tm_T> IdleOne: you really got to stop making things worse with your comments
<IdleOne> right after he left here
<popey> +1
<Tm_T> I gotta go to sleep now, good night
 * Tm_T huggles all
<IdleOne> good night Tm_T
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: If I may advise, generally when something degenerates to the point of needing to have a different op converse with the user instead, it is best to only offer additional comments if the other op requests further information - otherwise there was little point in stepping back in the first place, and having two people working different angles gets confusing for everyone.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-24
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jacobr appears to be abusive - 4)
<ikonia> and he's gone
<ikonia> I'm going to table the idea of "pass a common sense test in #ubuntu before getting +v" to the council, it's a mess
<ikonia> (I'm of course being sarcastic)
<ikonia> hello myriam_rs
<ikonia> myriam_rs: can we help you today ?
<ikonia> myriam_rs: I would appreciate you responding
<ikonia> !idle | myriam_rs
<ubottu> myriam_rs: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> !ops | myriam_rs
<ubottu> myriam_rs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (myriam_rs)
<ikonia> sorry, harsh call
<pleia2> ikonia: that's Mamarok, she is always here :)
<ikonia> never seen that nick
<ikonia> and she's not identified, didn't know, thank you
<ikonia> oh dear
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1387 users, 2 overflows, 1389 limit))
<ikonia> ossurayy1ot: hello
<ikonia> ooh, it's tony
<ikonia> lots of different nicks
<nhandler> This is where stalker.pl comes in handy
<IdleOne> I got one
<Myrtti> ikonia: mr-rich? im on mobile, impossible to do anything
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'll look
<ikonia> not been following
<ikonia> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> no problem, that's why I noticed him  .because hequit on excess flood so often it fit on my phone screen
<ikonia> I had too many people on the go
<Myrtti> stupid phone keyboard
<Myrtti> noticed that too
<ikonia> didn't see him joining/parting
<Mamarok> sorry, I had some connection problems
<famicube64> haaaaaaaaaaar har har
<Myrtti> right
<_Synergy_> ubuntu ops : bots are refusing me access to #ubuntu saying I have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<_Synergy_> but I'm on port #7000 (ssl) not 6667 or whatever that page says
<_Synergy_> the bot will not test me, can someone here manually test me pls (or fix the bots)
<_Synergy_> for the past 10 min I get:    <FloodBot1> _synergy_: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! Contact the operators if you can't join in some minutes.
<IdleOne> _Synergy_: ok
<IdleOne> _Synergy_: you pass. give me a moment.
<IdleOne> try to join now please
<_Synergy_> ty
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> I don't like this
<Tm_T> hm?
<Myrtti> funky vhosts and such
<Tm_T> ahh, hrrr
<bazhang> * [Administrator_] (~Administr@122.161.21.152): Administrator  in -ot
<ikonia> not hagain
<Myrtti> why do i even try with this keyboard
<bazhang> cdbs, hey
<cdbs> hi bazhang
<jrib> "ubuntu internet security"?
<IdleOne> jrib: never heard of that but sounds like a scam
<jrib> IdleOne: yes, his friend gave him a link to a free trial but he deleted the link now
<IdleOne> probably a rootkit
<jrib> I don't know, he sounded like a troll
<IdleOne> I didn't see if he ever linked you, did he leave?
<jrib> IdleOne: nickleworth, he said he would get the link from his friend again and return
<IdleOne> ok.
<Jordan_U> ork in #ubuntu is probably a troll. I need to leave but if anyone could keep an eye on them please do.
<Tm_T> on it, thanks
<IdleOne> ork?
<CarlFK> (03:36:53 PM) ork left the room (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<Tm_T> yup
<IdleOne> sorry, didn't see him at first
<Tm_T> K'night
<IdleOne> night Tm_T and Merry Christmas!
<Tm_T> it's saturday for me, but thanks
<Tm_T> ->
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-25
<IdleOne> we need a m$ factoid
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: give us a m$ factoid please :)
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> no no, I mean something like: Tpying M$ is stupid, STOP DOING IT! http://obligatory-link.net
<IdleOne> tony has a nice blog post about it I believe
<bazhang> seems silly
<bazhang> perhaps for -ot, but not much need
<IdleOne> yeah I know.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I don't have any post about that particular topic that I remember.
<Myrtti> kyle_ is trying to banevade by the looks of things
<Tm_T> -w has a troll
<bazhang> <xiong> ecinx, If you like, you can step over into the next room and /join #ubuntu-tree.
<bazhang> * [xiong] (~xiong@netblock-72-25-106-240.dslextreme.com): Xiong Changnian  seems to think that redirecting other users to his #randomchannel from #ubuntu is perfectly OK.
<bazhang> tried to resolve by PM, but he has some kind of auto-ignore response, and is quite adamant in the channel (#ubuntu-tree) that it is perfectly OK
<Tm_T> bazhang: if he keeps redirecting, ban
<Tm_T> IRCC is to handle that channel from our namespace, right?
<ubottu> darkrose called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> vish called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Hobbsee> done
<bazhang> glad the bot gives us a heads up in here now
<Tm_T> I tried to avoid him getting any attention other than kickban, oh well
<bazhang> darkrose? thought vish was an ubuntu member so can't be him
<Tm_T> bazhang: hm?
<IdleOne> Happy day everybody!
<greezmunkey> Good morning, please pass my apologies to IdleOne, bazhang, and rww for the joke I placed on ubuntu-offtopic yesterday. My intention was never to offend, but I see that it can and was interpreted as offensive. I have read the guidelines, and assure you all that I will refreign from that sort of thing going forward.
<greezmunkey> Alright then...
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex is probably a troll (#ubuntu).
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-26
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1325 users, 2 overflows, 1327 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1306 users, 5 overflows, 1311 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1286 users, 6 overflows, 1292 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1323 users, 7 overflows, 1330 limit))
<IdleOne> txdv is not very helpful with his on topic comments
<IdleOne> is this holiday over yet?
<IdleOne> I'm beat
<jpds> bazhang: He's not responding to my argument in /msg (r007).
<bazhang> jpds, well you are the most knowledgeable about this, thanks for the effort
<jpds> Not really.
<bazhang> I just know the various !rootsudo bot commands, to be honest
<IdleOne> I never understood the whole enabling root argument, why not just use the OS the way it was designed to be used.
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is meant to be used with sudo. just use sudo I figure
<jpds> 02:19:47 <~r007> admin ie the admistrator of the syestem against a user a sudoer
<jpds> 02:20:06 <jpds> I classify a sudoer as an admin user.
<jpds> 02:20:24 <~r007> thats why your a noob
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> ha
<IdleOne> you got told
<bazhang> I remember when jpds was jpatrick
<bazhang> eons ago!
<jpds> The days my life was relatively tax-free.
<bazhang> heh
<jpds> I really don't get his argument.
<jpds> Anyway, life's too short.
<bazhang> not really interested in him continuing to debate it after repeatedly being asked to move on
<jpds> Oh, my trolling backfired.
<jpds> Damn.
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> last call for r0007
<jpds> Guy needs some serious spelling lessons.
<IdleOne> to many trolls. /me goes off to develop a nuclear troll remover device thingymajig
<jpds> IdleOne: But if they could be turned, they could become powerful allies.
<IdleOne> jpds: I agree but at this moment I don't have the energy to try and get them to work with us
<IdleOne> nuke em all and we can grow new ones later
<IdleOne> Hehe, I just found a folder with media I had forgotten about :)
<IdleOne> Merry Xmas to me from me
<bazhang> yech
<Myrtti> lolwaitwhat?
<Myrtti> he doesn't even know how to program on the language the projects are using?
<Myrtti> he really is back firing
<bazhang> I was talking about vijaykumar and the 'i love you mary' in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I know
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> he's crossposting it in ##windows and ##linux and giving grief there as well
<Jordan_U> And here I had joined ##windows and was going to help him.
<bazhang> windows dont distribute iso afaik
<Jordan_U> It can be done. I've never done it myself but I've seen guides for it.
<bazhang> seems illegal frankly
<Jordan_U> Of course it's nothing like creating a Linux LiveUSB.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: People need to be able to install windows on netbooks too, and telling them that they need to buy or borrow a USB CDROM drive just doesn't cut it.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, indeedy. but hardly an issue for #ubuntu .
<AlanBell> hi all, and happy christmas
<AlanBell> the topic in #ubuntu-uk was changed last night and I can't see how
<AlanBell> 02:41 -!- oppla changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  | Mailing List:   http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines -  http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting Thursday December 30th 21:00 GMT in  #ubuntu-uk-meeting  http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet | Happy Winterval \o/
<AlanBell> 02:41 >> OpenURL 15
<AlanBell> 02:42 CTCP AVATAR reply from oppla in channel #ubuntu-uk:  ?
<AlanBell> -!- Topic set by oppla [~oppla@sertolovo-75.ptspb.ru] [Sun Dec 26 02:41:51 2010]
<AlanBell> I can't see any evil in there
<AlanBell> but how did a random .ru user change the topic?
<popey> because the channel isn't +t
<AlanBell> ah ok
<bazhang> * [spicemaster] (~ss@122.161.162.59): Juke   jungli again evaded then parted, had him in PM and then he exited
<gnomefreak> IIRC i unbanned him last week since it was an old ban. sorry, figured he would be good
<gnomefreak> but i think the ban was in this channel
<bazhang> gnomefreak, ah then not banned, my mistake
<gnomefreak> bazhang: just in here IIRC i never set a ban in other channels
<bazhang> gnomefreak, not an issue in #ubuntu from what I could tell, so no harm done
<gnomefreak> k
<bazhang> gnomefreak, ah okay
<gnomefreak> since he has been a problem im all for keeping him out of most channels assuming he cant behave
<bazhang> agreed. hopefully he can behave though
<gnomefreak> bazhang: hes in #u?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, briefly was, asked a support question, then parted
<gnomefreak> k
<bazhang> night all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, home said: !me is testing not me :P
<IdleOne> nhandler: did you get my Pm from earlier? you pinged out just after I sent them
<IdleOne> PM
<trojan_spike> ?
<mneptok> trojan_spike: helping people figure out what is happening with their Windows installations or partitions is admirable, but offtopic for #ubuntu
<trojan_spike> mneptok, not when the problem is caused by ubuntu,, it would be a differ story the cause was from m-soft
<mneptok> when you get to the point of asking, "what Windows version are you running?" you have gotten deep enough into another operating system's problems to warrant moving the subject off-channel
<mneptok> the user was having problems installing Ubuntu
<mneptok> "what version of Windows are you running?" is not going to help with that issue.
<trojan_spike> what do u want me to say then,, 'sorry,, ubuntu made the error' but i cant help you get up and going??/ look im helping him because its happened myself and others..
<mneptok> so go discuss it in ##windows or PM (which you started to do)
<mneptok> Prodego / sepehr: do you need help from the ops team?
<trojan_spike> lol,, not from you.. really up urself
<Prodego> mneptok: possibly for someone else, I'm still trying to figure out what their problem is exactly :)
<mneptok> trojan_spike: excuse me?
<Prodego> it is looking like I won't
<mneptok> Prodego: OK, we have a no-idle policy. so when you know for sure ....  :)
<trojan_spike> mneptok, i dont want help from you.. because you are really up your self
<mneptok> trojan_spike: that attitude is not going to help.
<Prodego> mneptok: sure, just in case, you wouldn't happen to know who the #ubuntu GC is?
<mneptok> trojan_spike: as i said, "Ubuntu support only" is not a channel guideline i made. but the ops team is responsible for enforcing it.
<sepehr> mneptok: thank you for your attention, we had problems at #ubuntu-ir a couple of weeks ago which has no OP in, so I was trying to findout how can we work around the problem.
<trojan_spike> you made a mountain out of a mole hill.. Its a common problem,, u just hear windows and get all nancy
<mneptok> sepehr: for LoCo channel issues, you should ask for help in #ubuntu-irc
<trojan_spike> look,, not in the mood for an argument.. Gona leave ya to it
<mneptok> trojan_spike: are you saying that you'll continue to discuss Windows issues in #ubuntu?
<trojan_spike> OMG
<sepehr> mneptok: thank you
<mneptok> trojan_spike: i'm telling you there are guidelines, and what they are. you are in no way acknowledging that.
<mneptok> trojan_spike: "shoot the messenger" is not a good tactic when reminded of IRC guidelines
<trojan_spike> a i not
<trojan_spike> am i not?
<trojan_spike>  and u would now that how?
<mneptok> know it's not a good tactic?
<trojan_spike> k
<mneptok> know *what* how?
<trojan_spike> just give some consideration as to what and why im doing something,, instead of jumping the gun.. I know ubuntu is for ubuntu / windows for windows etc etc..
<mneptok> i did give you consideration. i asked you to stop, instead of muting or banning you. i was glad to see you take the conversation to PM. i was not happy you chose to argue about the channel policies.
<trojan_spike> Its because i know im right in what i said,, its a common problem and both ubuntu and windows will say take it to the other one..
<mneptok> the channel policy is Ubuntu support only.
<mneptok> i said this before.
<trojan_spike> Anyway,, water under the bridge.. I respect that your doing what you have to do..;)
<mneptok> best bet, when it treads into another OS, take it to PM. which i think you now know.
<mneptok> if ops miss things on-channel, you dodge a bullet. but when one of us has window focus, you'll get reminded (as will anyone else).
<mneptok> IMO that's all needs be said.
<trojan_spike> kk,, I'll keep helpin when some1 needs it..
<mneptok> i will return to cleaning vomited cat furballs from the floor of our sun porch.
<mneptok> ain't vacations grand?
<trojan_spike> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BajK_ appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, AnggaDj98 said: ubottu who is here?
<IdleOne> Amaranth: I have an issue with the word shit. please make him stop.
<ryaxnb> hello IdleOne
<ryaxnb> IdleOne,
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: listen to me. This discussion is over. DON"T USE the word shit.
<ryaxnb> no, this is not over.
<IdleOne> clear?
<IdleOne> it is
<ryaxnb> i already said i wont use the word shit.
<IdleOne> I am not talking about it. it is a foul word and not acceptable.
<ryaxnb> and shit, why are we still using this word, even in the op channel.
<IdleOne> final.
<ryaxnb> fine.
<IdleOne> because I need to spell it out for you.
<ryaxnb> i already said i wont use the word and havent used it in some time, except right now as a point
<ryaxnb> because unlike me, youve said it 3 times now
<IdleOne> fine. then stop arguing because you are wrong.
<ryaxnb> i am not wrong because im not arguing; shit is not acceptable in the channel
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<ryaxnb> but the other words are, thank you very much
<IdleOne> there is no discussing the rule. your point of view about the PG is wrong. G rated is acceptable that is it.
<ryaxnb> my point of view is not wrong and if i want to i could find a g rated movie that uses most of those words
<ryaxnb> grow up, are you afraid the use of insults makes it too easy to insult someone or something, because i can find other ways of doing that, like comparisons
<ryaxnb> this is ridicoulous.
<IdleOne> troll
<IdleOne> go away.
<ryaxnb> no
<IdleOne> you bore me
<ryaxnb>  i _like_ you as an op
<IdleOne> I don't like you right now.
<ryaxnb> and i accept not using the "real" swear words because they hinder the message i try to get across with bad language
 * IdleOne is stepping away
<ryaxnb> IdleOne, dont do that!
<ryaxnb> but if i cant use anything, it also hinders my messsage even more
<ryaxnb> thus, i need to be able to get my message across, using acceptable language
<ryaxnb> that is all i require, not swearing
<ryaxnb> :)
<ryaxnb> and im staying in this channel until you come back to comment a bit more about it. (or some other op does) you cant exit a conversation because youre losing
<IdleOne> has nothing to do with winning or losing, it has everything to do with the rules we have all agreed to follow by using Ubuntu IRC channels.
<ryaxnb> i am agreeing to follow _those rules_
<ryaxnb> as amaranth mentioned, other ops have decreed that those rules do not include PG level swearing
<IdleOne> so why did it take me having to bring it up twice and Amaranth once before you finally decided to agree
<ryaxnb> you are interpeting the rules differently and thus it is not neccesairly the rules i am not following
<ryaxnb> because ^
<Amaranth> ryaxnb: Those other ops get yelled at all the time because _they_ aren't following the rules
<ryaxnb>  i agree to follow "the rules"
<tonyyarusso> ryaxnb: That's not how it works.  IdleOne is stepping back because this has gotten "personal", so it's time for him to become uninvolved.  I would be happy to try to pick up for him, but unfortunately I'm headed out the door this moment.  Feel free to chill for a moment longer, but if nobody else looks alive within a few minutes, place part and return another time to poke around and see if there's someone available to discuss this ...
<tonyyarusso> ... with you.
<tonyyarusso> g'night!
<Amaranth> ryaxnb: I'm not saying what IdleOne says aren't the rules, I'm saying they are selectively enforced (which is another problem)
<ryaxnb> IdleOne is unfortunately stepping out becuase it is getting personal because he is wrong.
<IdleOne> I am not wrong
<ryaxnb> but this is a stupid argument because these rules are rarely enforced even by idle one.
<Amaranth> afaik IdleOne can't enforce those rules in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb> not once have i been called out for using crap, damn etc so long as i dont use anything stronger
<ryaxnb> again, not one person
<ryaxnb> idleone or not
<Amaranth> I've been called out for using wtf and damn because those are against the rules
<IdleOne> I don't have to have +o in a channel to tell you that you are breaking a rule
<ryaxnb> those "selectively  enforced" rules... ive never seen anyone tell anyone that that breaks the rules until now
<Amaranth> However most of the time it will depend on the context and the op
<ryaxnb> im not taking +o
<ryaxnb> ive never seen anyone _warned_ about damn or crap
<ryaxnb> you have to at least say wtf.
<IdleOne> I didn't say anything about the word damn
<ryaxnb> you did about crap and frak.
<ryaxnb> frak has two letters in common with the other word.
<IdleOne> yup because the word "shit" is vulgar
<ryaxnb> so poo is too?
<IdleOne> you didn't use crap. I would of let crap slide
<ryaxnb> violating your own rules-- poo appears in G rated movies.
<ryaxnb> i did use crap at one point.
<ryaxnb> i also used frak
<IdleOne> but excessive use of the word crap could be wrong also
<ryaxnb> my view on frak is that frak is simply a  loud minor swear that sounds good
<ryaxnb> words with f and k seemt to sound gooda
<IdleOne> you know what. I am done. do what you want. I am not an op there.
<ryaxnb> and the company name fcuk has a heck of a lot more in common than frak with the bad word
<IdleOne> sorry for disrupting your excessive monologue.
<ryaxnb> so good god
<IdleOne> later
<ryaxnb> later
<IdleOne> no sense staying on a sinking ship.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-19
<pangolin> hello mazda01 how can i help you?
<mazda01> how do I use whois in xchat? or is this the wrong place to ask?
<CarlFK> wrong place
<mazda01> ok, sorry. goodbye
<CarlFK> no prob
<stu-2> hi  my ubuntu crashed the other day    now i get a message that my profile has not loaded properly   what does it all mean?
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<ikonia> it's fine, the guy does this all the time
<pozic> ikonia: are you out of your freaking mind?
<ikonia> pozic: every time you are in #ubuntu you cause a problem with your ranting
<pozic> ikonia: let me guess: you are affiliated with Canonical?
<ikonia> pozic: if the distro does not meet your needs, change distros
<ikonia> pozic: if the distro does meet your needs and you want help, then ask and we can try to help
<pozic> ikonia: uhm, just because Ubuntu sucks, doesn't mean I cannot say that it does.
<ikonia> pozic: sure it does
<pozic> ikonia: I did ask for help.
<pozic> ikonia: the help quality just sucked.
<ikonia> pozic: it's a support channel, you adding "ubuntu sucks" isn't helpful to anyone
<pozic> ikonia: because I still have the problem.
<ikonia> pozic: then don't use the channel, everytime you are in #ubuntu you cause a problem,
<pozic> ikonia: I think you are just an ASSHOLE, and nothing else if you have this attitude.\
<pozic> Ubuntu has multiple bugs open.
<pozic> Are you saying it is the fault of those users?
<ikonia> it has many bugs and problems
<pozic> No, the software sucks. Period.
<ikonia> then don't use it
<pozic> You shouldn't ban me for pointing out flaws.
<ikonia> I didn't
<pozic> Well, _someone_ did.
<ikonia> however you are adding no value with your comments.
<pozic> ikonia: yes, I am adding value.
<ikonia> you where warned enough times on this occasion and you've had warnings in the past
<pozic> ikonia: because I am saying that it doesn't work.
<ikonia> so I'm tried of giving you warnings
<pozic> ikonia: so, that is feedback.
<ikonia> no it's not
<pozic> ikonia: at this moment, Canonical QA personal should FIX the issue.
<ikonia> feedback would be logging the bugs, updating them, pushing them through
<ikonia> sat in #ubuntu saying "ubuntu sucks" isn't
<pozic> ikonia: I am sure that someone could reproduce the problem with the information I gave them.
<ikonia> I'm sure they could
<ikonia> but why would they want to
<pozic> ikonia: exactly.
<pozic> They do not want to provide bug free software.
<ikonia> log a bug
<ikonia> put as much detail in the bug as possible
<ikonia> push the bug through
<pozic> Because that would destroy their business model.
<ikonia> ok - whatever, this conversation is done
<pozic> That's why Linux will never succeed.
<ikonia> pozic: until you can contribute to the channel, you're not going to be allowed into the channel
<pozic> There is not reason to make it good.
<ikonia> good bye
<pozic> ikonia: I contributed tons of times.
<pozic> ikonia: also, you are just a sucker.
<pozic> ikonia: you likely don't even have a degree in CS.
<pozic> ikonia: you sound like a stupid system administrator in any way.
<pozic> ikonia: just a piece of garbage that can only ban people when they have a different opinion.
<pozic> You are nothing different than Hitler.
<pozic> Also, which moron decided to ban me?
<bazhang> this is going nowhere
<bazhang> once you reference Nazi's, it's over
<pozic> I just cannot have any respect for a bunch of idiots.
<pozic> Why should I?
<Tm_T> pozic: as you keep that attitude, I have to ask you to leave until you can behave
<bazhang> pozic, you won't be unbanned at this time. please exit the channel.
<pozic> I have no problems with anyone that I didn't communicate with.
<pozic> I have a problem with ikonia.\
<pozic> He/she clearly lacks the intelligence to communicate with me.
<Tm_T> pozic: I ask you again, please leave when you have that attitude
<bazhang> thats quite enough of the insults
<pozic> It is not an insult.
<pozic> It is a fact.
<bazhang> bye
<pozic> Not everyone is created equal.
<bazhang> heh
 * Tm_T fails with scripts sometimes
<bazhang> chanserv.py?
<Tm_T> no, my own aliases for irssi
<bazhang> heh ok
<Tm_T> I forgot to add the nick before hitting enter
<ikonia> and he'll start in +1 in 30 seconds
<bazhang> and more insults now
<ikonia> and he's gone
<Tm_T> I was on it ):
<ikonia> sorry, didn't know if you where in +1
<Tm_T> np, you just keep pointing out how old and slow I am (:
 * Tm_T huggles the young an fast ikonia
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Soul)
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Flannel> Shouldn't there be an additional call for IRCC nominations instead of a vote?  How can we elect four people to five seats?
<Pici> Good question.  I must not have been as awake as I thought when I read it earlier.
<jussi> I have no idea to the answer. I suggest you ask the CC.
<mneptok> ubottu: i nom-nom-nominate you!
<ubottu> mneptok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * genii-around votes for the bot
<pangolin> least we know the bot will attend the meetings
<genii-around> pangolin: Good point
<pangolin> !guidelines > iToast
<jussi> I think meetings should be abolished. stupid waste of time. :)
<genii-around> I'm not crazy about meetings either actually.
<pangolin> as of wednesday you no longer have to attend
<pangolin> let it be written, let it be done.
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> If there are 4 candidates and 4 positions, doesn't everyone just get acclaimed?
<jussi> genii-around: read the email again, and then the link in it :) :) :)
<Corey> I'm not a Ubuntu member, else I'd throw my hat into the proverbial ring.
<jussi> its basically a yes/no vote
 * genii-around re-examines email
<pangolin> thing is doesn't the ircc require 5 members?
 * jussi points that question to the CC
<ikonia> I didn't think elky's term was expiring yet
<pangolin> the CC said they were going to start a fresh IRCC
<pleia2> having a strong council that the CC is confident is more important than a specific number
<pleia2> s/confident is/confident in
<pangolin> +1
<pangolin> answers like that is why you are on the CC
<pleia2> :)
 * genii-around sets an alarm to remind him to vote in about 6 hours
<pangolin> since the voting is secret and all that. I am voting yes for all four nominees.
<pangolin> good luck and looking forward to working with you folks :)
<ikonia> jita = known troll
<dax> pleia2: Well, I imagine certain numbers wouldn't work. Four people being an even number would be interesting voting-wise, for example (two vs. two?).
<dax> Although I guess you could just require 3/4 to pass things. Not too different from how things work now.
<pleia2> dax: there is really no perfect solution to this, and if there is a decision that is so contentious that we'd need such a tiebreaker I'd rather it was discussed more widely with the community so council members could agree somehow rather than simple council majority deciding
<pleia2> (or discussed with the CC, whatever is more appropriate for the sitation)
<genii-around> But as I understand... there are 3 positions which are at the end of their term... one position which the member is stepping down.. which makes 4 positions. And there are 4 candidates...
 * genii-around goes to make more coffee
<dax> genii-around: elky's position is being voted upon also.
<mneptok> pleia2: i strongly disagree with that approach, and can muster the votes to ensure that ..... snow!!! LOOK AT THE PRETTY SNOWFLAKES!!!!!
<dax> genii-around: The CC feels it's best to re-elect a full council, basically.
<pleia2> genii-around: as the email about this said, every council member is being removed
 * mneptok scampers off
<pleia2> we're voting on the 4 proposed to staff the council
<genii-around> Ah, this starts to make more sense then
<dax> pleia2: I'd suggest throwing a CC member on there and making it 5, but then they'd have yet another hat to juggle.
<JoshuaP> I'd like to staff the council if there is a position open. :)
<pangolin> heh
<dax> pleia2: One hopes that the efforts towards fixing Ubuntu's derth of leaders will actually work. That you can't find five people out of a core ops team of almost 100 kinda points at it again.
<pangolin> you need to be an ubuntu member JoshuaP
<pleia2> dax: the CC will be closely working with the IRCC moving forward (not formally replacing the 5th because we do want that space available should a suitable replacement be found)
<pangolin> JoshuaP: How can we help?
<dax> true. 100 is too high, then :\
<JoshuaP> pangolin, how do I become an Ubuntu member?
<pangolin> !membership > JoshuaP
<ubottu> JoshuaP, please see my private message
<pleia2> dholbach, myself and Gwaihir have already committed to helping, don't want to overwhelm CC members either by just making one of us do it :)
<dax> pleia2: (What's Gwaihir's realname? This must be the first time I've known someone by that and not IRC handle)
<pleia2> Milo Casagrande :)
<dax> ah, right
<pleia2> I didn't actually know his IRC nick either before he joined the CC
<pleia2> but I've met him
<pangolin> JoshuaP: if there is nothing else please don't idle in this channel.
<JoshuaP> I'm reading the article Dx
<JoshuaP> I'm a bot slow at it as my eyes are strained from staring at a command line for 19 hours
<pangolin> JoshuaP: ok well, there is a no idling policy in this channel. unless you have immediate business with the ops team please /part.
<JoshuaP> Fair
<pangolin> thank...
<Pici> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> for what ?
<Pici> ikonia: for today, you've been dealing with a bunch of problem users in #u
<ikonia> ha ha ha, not too bad
<ikonia> the main issues seem to be solved, well, manday is anyway
 * genii-around gets a 30-minute warning alarm
<genii-around> What the hell. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members/+polls said an hour ago opening in 1 hour. Now the hour is gone it says one more hour. ( actually 55 minutes now)
<ikonia> you're keen
<genii-around> ikonia: I stayed an hour at work for it. Now it looks like another one.
<ikonia> aren't you a good operator
<ikonia> commited
<genii-around> Hm
<ikonia> staying late
<genii-around> ikonia: I don't usually use a computer from home after being around them at work all day, etc.
<ikonia> understandable, still good effort
 * genii-around makes more coffee and settles in for the second hour
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-20
<pangolin> if that isn't the most cumbersome and awkward voting system ever devised....
<genii-around> It is rather counter-intuitive for sure.
<pangolin> I don't even know ?how? I voted
<pleia2> heh, the voting system is such a non-priority for the launchpad folks that they actually *removed it entirely* last year
<pleia2> the CC told them to put it back
<pleia2> (well, Mark)
<pangolin> well they should slap themselves for putting this thing together
<pangolin> seriously, I have no idea if i voted yes or no
<genii-around> pangolin: If you picked the ircc-poll-whoever button then you voted For by default. Hopefully you kept your voting token if you decide to change it or to view your current vote
<pangolin> nah, I'm good. The launchpad voting system blows chunks.
<pleia2> hm, for edubuntu council the polls were set up to be "yes" or "no", I'm not sure what jussi did when he set this up, it is confusing
<genii-around> Yep. I thought first time that after selecting ircc-poll-whoever it would present you with a Yes/No selection but it auto-opts you to Yes
<pleia2> yeah, that's what I thought too
<pleia2> and when you select "Show my vote" it says "There's no vote associated with the token"
<pleia2> oh, I see, had to add my token
<pleia2> goofy thing
<genii-around> Yeah, you have to make sure you copy/pasted the code out or yer pretty much screwed for changing or viewing it
 * pleia2 nods
<dax> Umm. I don't have a token for this (obviously), but looking at the voting options... is there actually a way to vote no?
<pleia2> apparently not
<dax> oh, I was hoping I was misreading, which was the other equally-possible possibility.
<pleia2> I mailed the councils to say it's confusing
<pleia2> thanks for pointing this out
<dax> pleia2: Are you around for a this-unrelated, CC-related PM?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (retardo)
<iToast> ...
<iToast> Why can't I talk in #ubuntu
<iToast> Im auth'ed
<tonyyarusso> I'm on my phone, so not very well suited to deal with this...
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<dax> tonyyarusso: It's sorted.
<tonyyarusso> Thanks
<dax> tonyyarusso: No problem, I didn't do anything. iToast's patience is smaller than FloodBot lag time :)
<tonyyarusso> Lol
<dax> (as far as I can tell)
<ikonia> iToast: if you're now happy and working in #ubuntu could you please leave this channel
<ikonia> (we like to keep the channel free, for people having issues and yours appears to be sorted)
<bazhang> hi
<vibhav> hi
<bazhang> what logs are you referrring to
<bazhang> -r
<vibhav> So I said that I always PM her
<vibhav> bazhang: I reffered to the channel logs
<bazhang> vibhav, in reference to the bot ignoring you?
<vibhav> yes
<vibhav> bazhang: ikonia made ubottu ignore me just now
<vibhav> For no reason
<bazhang> vibhav, much earlier from what I gather
<pangolin> I don't think it was just now
<vibhav> I [14:47] <ikonia> I re-ignored you
<pangolin> yeah but that doesn't mean it was right at that moment
<bazhang> vibhav, past tense, not at that moment
<vibhav> Sorry , I had some problem
<vibhav> So can we continue?
<vibhav> hello?
<bazhang> vibhav, yes hello
<bazhang> vibhav, this was in relation to the bot? and using it? or something other
<vibhav> bot ignore one
<vibhav> bazhang: I was saying that ikonia had no particular reason to ignore me
<vibhav> make the bot ignore me*
<bazhang> vibhav, well that seems not to be the case
<vibhav> then what is the case?
<ikonia> vibhav: sorry, I was away earlier and I'm doing a few things at the moment so didn't see your conversation
<bazhang> vibhav, not really interested in arguing this with you; was there something the bot can say for you that you cannot say yourself? ie warning others about language etc?
<bazhang> ah okay, I'll step back now
<ikonia> vibhav: put the bot on ignore as you have a history of giving people factoids incorrectly or using them for random things (such asn the konami comment earlier - just as an EXAMPLE not the end of it)
<vibhav> You could have did this earlier
<ikonia> I did
<vibhav> I just said !konami
<ikonia> it's been like that for a while now
<vibhav> phew
<ikonia> but anyway, I'm going to return to preparing a christmas present for someone as it's a favour they need and I need to get it done, but I just wanted to explain that quickly to you,
<vibhav> well
<vibhav> So I asume I must /part
<Pici> ManDay is at it again today?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'm actually on the phone to matlab to get clarification
<ikonia> fed up of this ranting
<Pici> nice
<ikonia> well, ok, thats complex
<ikonia> what a stupid system
<ikonia> what a waste, just got some really good information
<Pici> pangolin: sorry, thanks.
<pangolin> no worries, interesting topic I hope it continues in -ot
<tomtiger11> Hi, i was banned from #ubuntu, and i dont know why
<Pici> tomtiger11: hm.  I'm not seeing a ban...
<Pici> let me check one thing though.
<tomtiger11> Whwn i try to join i get: Unable to join #ubuntu (address is banned)
<tomtiger11> Pici: go on
<Pici> tomtiger11: Please go ahead and try to join
<oCean> Pici: 42565
<tomtiger11> Worked
<oCean> oh
<Pici> oCean: already got it ;)
<tomtiger11> Thanks Pici!
<oCean> I see, nice
<Pici> tomtiger11: you're welcome.
<pleia2> tsimpson: available for a PM?
<tsimpson> pleia2: sure
 * Tm_T huggles tsimpson
<tsimpson> hey Tm_T \o
<Tm_T> good to have you back
<oCean> tsimpson: There's this episode of South Park where the Internet is "gone"
<oCean> Have you received Red Cross aid
<oCean> ?
<tsimpson> heh, actually is was quite nice after a few days
<tsimpson> relaxing...
<Tm_T> you're just trying to trick us go out and play
<oCean> (:
<tsimpson> only if it's snowing, otherwise say inside
<pleia2> ok, new polls set up, hopefully less confusing
<genii-around> pleia2: So do the old ones still count or we have a do-over?
<pleia2> genii-around: the old ones were too confusing to be useful because it wasn't clear what you were voting for, it's a do-over
<pangolin> why not open them?
<genii-around> pleia2: OK, thanks!
<pleia2> pangolin: your should receive an email which also explains the restrictions of launchpad
<pleia2> (short: I can't)
<pangolin> okie
<genii-around> Hm, poll opens in 12 hours
<tsimpson> LP doesn't allow creating polls that open in less than 12 hours from when they are created
<genii-around> Aaaaaah
<genii-around> tsimpson: By the way nice to see you back
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu iToast Several warnings about offtopic, language, guidelines etc Does not know how to behave
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !nickspam > MrZhi
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-21
<h00k> oh. hi.
 * genii-around slides h00k a coffee
<h00k> genii-around: I needed it!
<genii-around> Cool, good timing then I guess
<h00k> perfect timing. Also, we got an espresso machine at work now.
<genii-around> Nice.
 * genii-around tries random barcodes in the expresso machine
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, antzlen1 said: ubottu: my system is not booting from hd
<ikonia> chuckd2: I've banned you from #ubuntu because you kept flooding the channel with nonsense
<ikonia> chuckd2: if you don't wish to discuss your ban in #ubuntu and hopefully get it removed please leave this channel
<ikonia> come back when you are active/have time to discuss it
<ikonia> ahhh there we go
<Corey> ikonia: Done.
<ikonia> super
<Corey> He was doing that lots of places.
<ikonia> shock horror :)
<ikonia> hello oplacker
<ikonia> oplacker: hello ?
<oplacker> how do I downgrade xorg-xserver-core server from 2.11 to 2.10-squeeze-backport
<oplacker> maybe it's 1.11 or 1.10, I'm not sure
<ikonia> oplacker: one moment - you're not in #ubuntu, you may have been forwarded to this channel for a reason
<ikonia> oplacker: can you try to join the channel #ubuntu please ?
<ikonia> or do you know why you may have been banned ?
<ikonia> (people are complaing you are spamming them in #debian - did you spam people in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> ok, another one gone
<ikonia> magic touch
<Tm_T> ikonia: you scared them with your questions, in a way
<Pici> I guess that works.
<ikonia> been told 5 times now
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu-ocs
<mneptok>  /j #ubuntu-ocs
<mneptok> how do i join the Ubuntu chat in Old Church Slavonic?
 * mneptok beeps ikonia's nose and runs away giggling
<ikonia> eh? the forward didn't work
<Pici> to where?
<ikonia> I tried to forward him to -es
<Pici> Its not +F
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> got spot
<Pici> I don't have the patience for that.
<ikonia> me neither
<ikonia> it's a common sense thing to do - finally
<mneptok> ikonia: DarkStar1 is getting help and advice in #maria. (s)he'll get better advice there. just so you can point that person back to #maria if they start up in #u.
<ikonia> ooh really, he seems to have clamed down a bit and is happy
<mneptok> too much background noise from that user in #u. probably better to move the convo.
<mneptok> ikonia: you need a newer MySQL for work, or .... ?
<ikonia> mneptok: just some tests, don't "need" it
<ikonia> forward compatability testing some applications
<mneptok> ikonia: a MariaDB migration isn't an option? because i'd sure think about it now that Pracle has closed source a bunch of new features.
<mneptok> *Oracle
 * mneptok shifts slightly leftwards
<oCean> (:
<ikonia> mneptok: it is a possible option, just not at this stage, it will be confirmed working on mysql - then looked at as a mariadb option
<mneptok> ikonia: understood.
<mneptok> ikonia: although i no longer work for Monty Program, i know everyone. let me know if/how i can grease skids for you.
<ikonia> mneptok: mysql is a concern in general for a number of business I work for so the Maria DB is looking more serious as an option in the long term
<ikonia> mneptok: a welcome invitation
<mneptok> happy to keep fellow ops (somewhat) sane ;)
<ikonia> I've got a build on my local machines and to be honest, I don't see any difference at all so I don't see it as a massive technical project, but in terms of overall project, it's a big effort
<ikonia> despite the lack of technical change the project would treat it the same as moving from sybase to oracle
<ikonia> s-hitman ? really.......
<pangolin> enough of that.
<ikonia> I agree
<ikonia> you where just quicker than I
<Pici> genii-around: aww... I wanted to make a witty remark
<genii-around> Pici: Sorry :)
 * genii-around ponders "pack toushck"
<genii-around> Pici: Some of the stuff on that page I gave them crap about looks to be mass-mailing helpers, name harvesters, etc
<Pici> genii-around: yuck
<genii-around>  @comment 45449 Ignores !es and repeats Olaa! in channel and in pm
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-22
<edbian> Can someone boot troll_  in #ubuntu
<edbian> ... please
<pangolin> handled for now.
<pangolin> thanks edbian :)
<edbian> thank you!
<EvilResistance> someone mind keeping an eye on oplacker in #ubuntu?  he seems like one who would cause some issues
<EvilResistance> spouting that other things are better than ubuntu in channel
<EvilResistance> and now he's spamming
<ubottu> EvilResistance called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<EvilResistance> elky:  thanks for responding... the bot got quieted briefly by the floodbots and then seems to have stopped
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hullo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<EvilResistance> not sure if anyone is actively monitoring #ubuntu, but... bodoh seems to be stirring up some minor problems
<EvilResistance> ah ikonia is on it
<EvilResistance> :P
<ikonia> watching him now
<ikonia> it will not last
<pangolin> mneptok: you thought that coffee was expensive. There is a green tea grown in panda poo they charge $36000 per half kilo
<Tm_T> good thing that's in public logs permanently (:
<pangolin> indeed
<mneptok> note to users reading -ops logs ... you think WE'RE mean? try haggling with panda-poo tea growers.
<genii-around> mneptok: What the hell are those?
<Tm_T> ...
<mneptok> genii-around: you really need a 24/7 client ;)
<mneptok> 08:06 <+pangolin> mneptok: you thought that coffee was expensive. There is a green tea grown in panda poo they charge $36000 per half kilo
<mneptok> 08:07 <+Tm_T> good thing that's in public logs permanently (:
<genii-around> Hah, OK
 * mneptok leans over toward Tm_T and whispers "twice."
 * Tm_T leans over toward mneptok and whispers "hi mate."
<mneptok> Tm_T: hyvaa huomenta!
 * Tm_T hides
<mneptok> hauskaa joulaa, also :)
<Tm_T> "joulua" you mean? (:
<Tm_T> happy thursday to you too (:)
<mneptok> Tm_T: i *said* "huomenta." let the coffee do its work ....
<mneptok> (but it probably will not help)
 * Tm_T huggles mneptok
<h00k> jpds: you were faster than me.
<h00k> also, hi everyone!
<jpds> h00k: Always.
 * genii-around slides h00k a coffee
<h00k> genii-around: my savior
<genii-around> h00k: I know you like your coffee!
<enrichedd> hello, I was recently kicked/banned from #ubuntu, and I am not sure why.
<ikonia> enrichedd: hi there, one moment and I'll look into it for you
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response, didn't see you join
<enrichedd> np and ty
<ikonia> enrichedd: bascially you where removed as you seemed to struggle to explain what you wanted to do without using offensive language
<ikonia> enrichedd: are you aware ubuntu has a family friendly language policy ?
<enrichedd> i did not know
<ikonia> ok,
<enrichedd> sorry
<ikonia> !guidelines > enrichedd
<ubottu> enrichedd, please see my private message
<ikonia> bottom line is, the channel likes polite/respectful discussion and conversation about ubuntu
<ikonia> I'll send you a link to read at your leasure
<ikonia> enrichedd: in the mean time I'm happy to remove the ban, if you're comfortable you can disucss things without using bad language/swearing
<ikonia> enrichedd: and if you're happy to read those guidelines in the very near future
<enrichedd> thanks, I will check out the guidelines
<ikonia> (check the private message ubottu sent you)
<enrichedd> got it
<enrichedd> thanks again
<ikonia> I've removed the ban, so you're welcome to leave this channel and join #ubuntu
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, frubsi said: ubottu: there is no user in Mint-help
 * genii-around slides oCean a coffee
 * oCean hands genii-around the creamer
<BarkingFish> hi guys, can someone come deal with sebo in #kubuntu please? He's yacking in turkish, he's not even on ubuntu or kubuntu, and basically constantly mentioning something called Pardus. I can't communicate with the guy, suggestions welcomed please :)
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'd also had enough
<BarkingFish> apparently, it looks like he might be having a go at us in turkish, according to maco / google translate
<maco> im not sure it was a go at us...
<ikonia> I've not translated it
<BarkingFish> "maco> google trans says the first thing was "please stop water running from hell"
<BarkingFish> <maco> and the second "what am i doing there, hell i'd pardus""
<maco> it says "please stop water running from hell"
<ikonia> he wouldn't respond in pm
<ikonia> he wouldn't stop in the channel
<BarkingFish> I smell application of banhammer, since I told him about !tr - obviously with him not being on (K)ubuntu - no point in sending him somewhere else.
<ikonia> well, he is not responding, but got to give him a chance
<ikonia> he's come back, lets see how he responds after guessing a kick = not good
<BarkingFish> I'd do what I normally do with foreign language users, either talk to them in their own language, or use GT for something I can't do, but google translate is notoriously [censored] at turkish
<maco> "pardus number one"
<maco> (rather obvs)
<BarkingFish> {^0.0^}
<ikonia> I cracked that code
<BarkingFish> I give up. He's going on ignore my end, I cba to even second guess this guy
<maco> "something we do not call it hell"
<maco> "We say only pardus"
<maco> "good night, come on"
<maco> "Take care of yourself plenty of days parduslu"
<pangolin> or "Live long and prosper"
<mneptok> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pardus_(operating_system)
<maco> i already mentioned that in the chan
<maco> BarkingFish was wondering what it meant. i told him its another distro
<maco> that its a turkish distro is the only reason which google translate setting to use is known :P
<BarkingFish> at least he's left, that's the primary thing :)
<BarkingFish> I'd just googled up something that would probably have got me banned too :P
<BarkingFish> I do lose my temper with people sometimes.  You lend them 2 brain cells and they couldn't rub them together and get a spark out of them :D
<BarkingFish> then I remembered I'd signed the code of conduct, meaning I have to be sweet and pleasant to people :)
<ikonia> can we add code to ubottu to say "warning above link maybe nonsense" everytime an omgubuntu link is posted
<popey> grumpy ikonia  is grumpy
<ikonia> sorry, yes
<popey> despite what flak omg gets, Joey has the best interest of Ubuntu at heart
<ikonia> of that I have zero doubt
<popey> webupd8 on the other hand :D
<ikonia> I don't know webupd8
<ikonia> (or not aware of)
<popey> hah
<ikonia> should I be ?
<popey> its as insanely popular as omg (maybe slightly less so)
<popey> but is run by someone who has the knowledge to make PPAs
<ikonia> ooh right, never heard of it
<popey> so they often package up stuff for readers
<popey> which is GREAT right!?
<popey> etc
<ikonia> popey: gtksdk had the knowledge to make PPA......
<ikonia> I would not class that as great.
<ikonia> infact the polar opposite
 * popey hides back under his bridge
<ikonia> popey: I like it, troll and run
<pangolin> he was being sarcastic about the great part
<ikonia> popey: is this webupd8 actually popular though, why have I never een it mentioned
<ikonia> pangolin: I know
<pangolin> yeah, it is popular
<popey> it is, yes
<ikonia> why has it never appeard on any of my radar in any form, am I that out of the loop ?
<popey> you are in a glass box marked 'shatterproof' and 'irc only'
<pangolin> because you don't use random sites to get help probably
<ikonia> pangolin: no, I read tons of sites and blogs
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> popey: ^
 * popey shrugs
<ikonia> well, I'm actually over the top there, it's not "tons"
<ikonia> lets have a little google find out some more
<popey> ok, here's an example
<popey> google for ubuntu 2d tweak
<ikonia> hang on, just browsing the site
<popey> 5th or so hit
<ikonia> well it's putting big thumbs up on ubuntu-tweak, so already it's lost credability to me
<ikonia> just looks generic filled with adverts, nothing thats "quality/interesting" content
<ikonia> I see he's quite keen on adding PPA's in general
<popey> yeah
<popey> servicing a need
<ikonia> certainly not as bad as I was expecting though in terms of quality
<ikonia> yes, that's a good way of putting it
<popey> lots of comments
<popey> quite a community
<ikonia> I can half see why though, the stuff he's doing is appealing to the people who want bigger version numbers/latest thing
<ikonia> the content is well laid out in the guides too
<ikonia> popey: reading through some stuff, thanks for the nudge
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-23
<popey> np ikonia
<xosuitehearts> Okay. I need some help
<xosuitehearts> Im thinking of wiping my drive and starting over with Ubuntu
<xosuitehearts> but before I do that
<xosuitehearts> I want to try and fix whatever is wrong with it.
<xosuitehearts> Currently my update manager is giving me an error - "a problem occurred when checking for updates" - and in doing so I have a red circle with a white horizontal line through it
<xosuitehearts> I've tried doing 'sudo apt-get update &&s sudo apt-get upgrade' - it will update fine but upgrade it gets stuck at 50% dependency
<elky> xosuitehearts, this is #ubuntu-ops, and it's not a support channel, what channel did you try join?
<xosuitehearts> I... I dont know
<xosuitehearts> I was brought here
<xosuitehearts> apparently I'm banned from #ubuntu because I said a person's advice he gave me wasnt very helpful
<elky> ah ok, so that helps, let me find the information about the ban, it'll take a few minutes
<elky> it'll help if you can give me some information about when this happened
<xosuitehearts> last night
<xosuitehearts> The guy was telling me that I needed to use a windows computer to fix my ntfs drive, and wouldnt even cooperate with the conditions that I had no windows computer to do so with
<xosuitehearts> and told me basically to find someone that did
<xosuitehearts> when there's other ways Im sure to fix an NTFS external drive
<xosuitehearts> ive done it before but apparently forgotten
<xosuitehearts> so I told him his advice was useless and that I would tell the rest of the ubuntu ops about how pointless and very unhelpful his advice was
<elky> xosuitehearts, linux can't do any management of ntfs. you can connect to it, read from it and if you have special drivers, write to it, but you can't do anything else. So he's correct, and it's unfortunate for you, but it's how it is
<xosuitehearts> alright
<xosuitehearts> but still, I tried to show him a screen of what was happening and that it was more than just my external i needed help with
<xosuitehearts> and he wouldnt even look
<xosuitehearts> the guy was being plain rude
<elky> he did look.
<xosuitehearts> he didn't offer any sort of support after that
<xosuitehearts> about any of my other issues
<elky> because there's nothing he can do. there's nothing I can do now either.
<xosuitehearts> what do you mean nothing you can do?
<CarlFK> to keep things on topic, this is not about other peoples behavor
<elky> if your ntfs filesystem is faulty, then I there's nothing we can help you with for problems it's causing.
<xosuitehearts> alright, then can you help me with something else?
<xosuitehearts> because until im unbanned from the actual ubuntu channel I dont have many places to go to
<elky> well there's the forums and askubuntu.com
<xosuitehearts> Ive tried that. I need some realtime help
<xosuitehearts> do you want me to apologize to ikonia? I agree I may have been out of line, but I was disappointed in how approached me
<xosuitehearts> I'll gladly take this to #ubuntu instead of #ubuntu-ops
<xosuitehearts> because this is obviously the wrong channel
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> xosuitehearts: if you can have a read at the above link
<pangolin> let me know if you understand them and agree to abide by the guidelines and we will get you back into #ubuntu.
<elky> xosuitehearts, we need some assurance that you're not going to respond to people by yelling (that's talking in all caps) about things they can't have known.
<xosuitehearts> pangolin - I have read, and understand, and agree to abide by the guidelnes.
<pangolin> elky: if you agree I will remove the ban?
<xosuitehearts> elky: alright.  it won't happen again.
<elky> pangolin, sounds fair
<pangolin> ban removed, you can join now.
<xosuitehearts> thank you.
<xosuitehearts> join #ubuntu
<pangolin> /
<pangolin> also please part this channel.
<ikonia> coolstar: how can we help you ?
<ikonia> I'm assuming you'd like to discuss why you where banned from #ubuntu ?
<coolstar> ok
<ikonia> not really that much to discuss, you are asked to stop spamming/recruiting for your project in #ubuntu and you continue to do so , you got banned
<ikonia> so not sure what you want from us ?
<coolstar> is it ok in the offtopic channel?
<coolstar> i probably shud have read the guidelines.
<ikonia> not really, it's good to inform people if it's in a conversation, but you are just spamming it in channels
<ikonia> come on - that's not an excuse
<ikonia> you where asked by someone to not do it two times,
<coolstar> ok. i'm sorry. I didn't know I would've gotten banned
<ikonia> I shouldn't have had to ban you
<ikonia> being asked to do something by multiple people multiple times should be enough
<ikonia> the deal shouldn't be "I'll stop but only because I know I'll get banned", it should be "I'll stop because you've asked me to on a few occasions now"
<ikonia> even after I banned in in #ubuntu, you joined #ubuntu-offtopic and did the same thing
<ikonia> so even after you knew you'd been banned for doing it you joined did it again in #ubuntu-offtopic, which is much less of a problem, but not the best thing to do after you've been banned for doing it in another ubuntu channel
<coolstar> ok. I have read the guidelines and understand now what I shouldn't do in the channels.
<ikonia> why did you not stop when asked ?
<ikonia> if you need a guideline to tell to stop when people are asking you to stop, there is a problem
<coolstar> i know now that what I was talking about in the official ubuntu channel probably shud have been in off topic, since it is off topic
<ikonia> coolstar: you where asked to stop yes/no ?
<coolstar> people just told me that the ubuntu channel was where "n00bs are trying to get ubuntu running"
<ikonia> coolstar: that's nothing to do with what we are talking about
<ikonia> coolstar: you where asked to stop spamming the channel with your open source project yes/no
<coolstar> How is 2 lines spamming? Spamming is more like 100+ lines.
<ikonia> coolstar: you where asked to stop spamming the channel with your open source project yes/no
<coolstar> I am not really sure, as I don't go to an irc and start logging.
<ikonia> you're not sure, right
<ikonia> coolstar: despite me joining your channel and talking to you for about 20 minutes on it
<ikonia> I won't discuss this any further as now you are telling lies to my face,
<ikonia> I'll ask you to leave the channel and come back when you can be honest
<coolstar> I think I mite have been asked. not sure though.
<ikonia> good bye
<coolstar> ok. i remember now. i was asked
<coolstar> ikonia: u thr?
<ikonia> sorry, no I'm busy at the moment, come back later
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: u thr?
<bazhang> floodbotk3 is going nuts
<Kottizen> hi, is there any reason why FloodBot keeps opping itself in #kubuntu?
<bazhang> brokenness I suspect
<Pici> Kottizen: looking at it now
<Kottizen> okay, great
<mneptok> coolstar: would you like your ban to be removed?
<mneptok> coolstar: if so, i'm happy to discuss it with you. however, i will be asking questions, and expect answers to only the questions i ask. not a running monologue. if you can answer my questions, maybe you can get yourself back into #ubuntu
<mneptok> coolstar: if you are not here to discuss your ban, please respect this channel's no-idle policy and /part
 * mneptok sets the timer and goes to fetch the banhammer
<oCean> sigh
<bazhang> blueskaj used to be better
<oCean> likes to add offtopic comment every now and then
<bazhang> fuel the fire and criticize us mostly
<oCean> he likes to do that too
<oCean> * usuario (~usuario@62.81.244.12.static.user.ono.com) has joined #ubuntu
<oCean> oh yay
<bazhang> thats just user afaik
<oCean> oh, right
<oCean> made that mistake before
<oCean> :s
<bazhang> espanol live cd perhaps
<oCean> I should learn some espanol :)
<mneptok> i need to improve my Spanish. vastly.
<beuno> si
<mneptok> this from the person that cannot spell "bueno"
<mneptok> ;)
<bazhang> hoho
 * beuno hands mneptok the point
<mneptok> and you're supposed to say "be one with the point."
<mneptok> and then i say "I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!"
<beuno> maybe you don't need to improve your spanish  ;)
<mneptok> well, my Caribbeano slang and profanity falls on deaf ears here in NM. so i at least have to train up on impolite Mexicano spanish. :)
<jpds> A ver, chicos.
<mneptok> Castellano i'll worry about when i have the kind of money it takes to vacation in Spain
<jpds> mneptok: Just watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWrbAmtZuGc
<mneptok> caralho ...
 * mneptok goes to look
<mneptok> ai ai ai. es laaaaaaaargo. no mi gusta.
<pangolin> what is krisss117 on about?
<jpds> pangolin: We may never know.
<pangolin> :)
<Prodego> you guys have an on-join spammer
<Prodego> lissa!~dfd@88.240.113.184
<Prodego> Got sent "<lissa> hii sexyycamms shoow http://on-cam.de.lv/" on join
<pangolin> thank you Prodego
<Prodego> np
 * mneptok taps Prodego and gestures at the /topic
<Prodego> oh sorry, yep
<mneptok> thankke
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-24
<ubottu> almoxarife called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mcbaine1 said: ubottu::  respect is earned not subjegated.
<pangolin> he's running 12.04 is my guess
<mneptok> probably
<pangolin> if he would be honest it would be easier to try and help
<mneptok> preach it, Brother Pangolin
 * mneptok sways
<pangolin> takes time to edit a pastebin
<pangolin> I think vikash gave up on us
<mneptok> :(
<mneptok> or trying a new editor and learning the commands.
<pangolin> I posted it on the internet. GO HUNTING!
<mneptok> "you know where it is. don't play dumb with me, mister."
<pangolin> let me get my night vision googles
<pangolin> yes I meant googles :P
 * mneptok flicks pangolin's nose ... *bing*
<pangolin> BAN!
 * jussi bans pangolin
 * mneptok ducks and ducks, but has to go
<jussi> go have christmas you mad thing
<pangolin> jussi: this is my Christmas :/
<jussi> /abrn pangolin
<pangolin> lol
<pangolin> I'll appeal to the new CC
<pangolin> opabuse
<jussi> do it!
<jussi>  :PE
<jussi> :F
<mneptok> jussi: please don't chew and talk at the same time
<pangolin> I should get off here, I got some foods to prepare
<jussi> mneptok: shaddup - isnt your wife waiting for you?
<jussi> :P
<mneptok> rofl
<mneptok> there's a something i wanted to paste earlier that would be even better now. but not on such channels as this.
 * jussi bans mneptok for thinking dirty...
<pangolin> /join #dirtytok
<pangolin> oops
<pangolin> now we need to change channel
<jussi> lol
<mneptok> http://sourceforge.net/projects/suicide-linux/
<Flannel> russian roulette linux
<Seveas> in #ubuntu Kal-zakath is being annoying
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Sporty is spamming)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kkuno said: !list is another useful commmand
<h00k> !guidelines > Kal_Zakath_
 * mneptok slides h00k a fire-rimmed halo of fury
<h00k> woo hoo
<h00k> there we go.
<h00k> that was easy.
<mneptok> and since genii-around is not, i'll go get *myself* a beverage
<Kal_Zakath_> I have to talk here about dutch language
<Kal_Zakath_> that's the guideline
<pangolin> racism is not acceptable
<pangolin> have a happy holiday.
<Kal_Zakath_> mneptok: I have some whisky
<Kal_Zakath_> and coke
<h00k> Kal_Zakath_: Have you come in here to discuss your conduct? If not, why don't you give it three weeks before we talk about it again.
<Kal_Zakath_> with a few ice cubes
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: excellent, and enjoy it while watching the daily automobile accident that is #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Kal_Zakath_> in fact
<Kal_Zakath_> s
<Kal_Zakath_> I'm a poor ojne
<Kal_Zakath_> My wife and my son are away
<Kal_Zakath_> on Xmas
<h00k> Kal_Zakath_: is that a no?
<Kal_Zakath_> she's in her familiy in france
<Kal_Zakath_> she will come back on 28th
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: so chat peacably with others, and follow guidelines
<Kal_Zakath_> but until that I'm alone at home
<Kal_Zakath_> so I drink alchool
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: peut-etre #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-be?
<Kal_Zakath_> being drunk is bad
<Kal_Zakath_> :)
<h00k> Kal_Zakath_: please come back when you're willing to discuss your conduct.
<Kal_Zakath_> I don't speak fench
<mneptok> Kal_Zakath_: this channel is only for discussing channel issues. not your personal life.
<mneptok> gah
 * mneptok slides h00k a fire-rimmed halo of fury
<mneptok> god i love irssi history
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-25
<ubottu> Snowhog called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Snowhog called the ops in #kubuntu (Riddell apachelogger claydoh_)
<ubottu> Snowhog called the ops in #kubuntu (Hobbsee Tm_T Nalioth seth imbrandon gnomefreak nixternal ryanakca mneptok PriceChild tsimpson jussi Pici ikonia genii Mamarok maco seele Nightrose rgreening txwikinger)
<dax> That was Snowhog's odd way of saying the Floodbots broke yet again in #kubuntu.
<dax> I think they are now fixed until the next leaf or dust mote falls on them.
<iToast> oCean: -_-
<iToast> It was a completly valid question.
<iToast> You've CLEARLY ignored my pm, I DOUBT you really care.
<oCean> Your question was again offtopic
<oCean> I've warned you several times about that
<oCean> yet you like to continue and see if you can get away with it
<oCean> no more
<iToast> oCean: If you were not a op, you'd say nothing.
<iToast> Your starting to act like thumbs. You don't like me.
<iToast> I actually need to ask a important question now, but I can not.
<oCean> Exactly
<oCean> those are the consequences
<iToast> Thumbs.
<oCean> Thumbs?
<iToast> If you were to ever talk to him you'd understand.
<oCean> Anyway, you're holding against me that I warned you again and again?
<iToast> He +b'd me in #mysql for not posting "valid sql". WIthout providing instructions on how to get it.
<iToast> IDK How "SELECT * FROM LOGINS" isn't valid in any way.
<oCean> I don't see how this is related. I don't know this thumbs person
<iToast> You'l understand one day.
<iToast> I need to ask a question and now I can not.
<oCean> Correct
<iToast> Can I get a -b?
<iToast> I'm expecting a no, but il wait for a reply.
<oCean> I've asked you several times to behave
<oCean> how are you going to convince me that your are will behave when I let you back in?
<iToast> I've been told to goto #distro-server always. When i enter those channels, They are usualy silent.
<oCean> yes, especially during the holidays
<iToast> They are dead 24/7 unless heavy development is going on.
<iToast> May i get  -b?
<oCean> how are you going to convince me that your will behave when I let you back in?
<iToast> The fact that I came into this channel to politely ask for a -b on me in #ubuntu is one thing.
<oCean> you're talkback does not convince me you respect our guidelines and/or coc
<iToast> coc?
<oCean> !coc > iToast
<ubottu> iToast, please see my private message
<iToast> Sounds like TOS
<oCean> !guidelines > iToast
<iToast> I have it open in another tab now.
<oCean> So, next time an operator or channel users tells you not to do this or that, basically to keep the channel family friendly and professional, you will no longer talkback with smart comments
<iToast> Can i still use '...'
<iToast> oCean: Can I get a answer.
<oCean> I'm busy doing something else. The ... is just one of those "smart" comments, you're just showing you don't like OP interruption
<oCean> Read the guidelines and stick to those, you won't get any comments on your behaviour
<iToast> I am not shure how '...' is smart...
<iToast> It just means I have nothing to follow or no comment.
<oCean> Then don't send it to the channel
<iToast> But its not in the COC O.ol
<iToast> O.o*
<oCean> In case you haven't noticed #u is quite a heavy traffic channel, we don't need nonsense message to add to the clutter
<iToast> #u?
<oCean> you know what, you just take a break and think about our guidelines
<oCean> Come back tomorrow and we'll talk then
<oCean> I have other things to do atm
<iToast> I need the answer today.
<oCean> which question
<iToast> Well the important one and if I may have a -b? I'l follow COC
<oCean> I just told you, come back tomorrow. So, "no" for the -b right now
<iToast> I'd really like to ask today.
<iToast> It makes my choice on my new os
<oCean> yeah, that's not going to convince me, sorry
<iToast> Its not about convincing you.
<iToast> If I wan'ted to convince, I'd use a better reason.
<oCean> actually, it is about convincing me to let you back in
<iToast> What is it then?
<oCean> That you can behave, that you will follow instructions from others on how to behave, all this without smart talkback and/or looking for loopholes in the guidelines.
<oCean> Convince me, or a fellow OP tomorrow, and you have your chance again
<iToast> I said i'd follow the COC
<iToast> The way i'm speaking here should be a convincing thing.
<oCean> Have you read the CoC and Guidelines?
<iToast> Yes.
<oCean> Do you see how my comments on your offtopic messages was completely justified?
<iToast> Yes
<oCean> Great, thanks for understanding
<oCean> there is a catch in removing the ban though
<iToast> What is the catch?
<oCean> once you get +b again, it's going to be a *lot* harder to get it removed
<oCean> lots of convincing todo, you see?
<iToast> I see.
<oCean> Well, I actually need an "I agree"
<iToast> I agree
<oCean> Fine
<iToast> How come "fine"
<iToast> I thought you'd be happier that I've read the COC and Guidelines
<oCean> Sure, that too. But I needed you to understand concequences, since those are not mentioned there
<iToast> Ok
<oCean> hang on
<oCean> I'm about to remove the +b
<oCean> try to say something in #u?
<iToast> I wish you'd be happier.
<iToast> [14:24] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<oCean> please /part the #u channel and join again
<oCean> it's a floodbot thing I think
<oCean> it took a while, your exempt is set
<oCean> there you are
<oCean> all set it seems
<oCean> but actually, I *am* happy we had this talk
<oCean> I am most definitely not after *you*
<iToast> So you don't hate me like thumbs?
<oCean> I cannot speak for thumbs, but I don't hate you
<oCean> really
<iToast> "thumbs" denies hating me. but follows me channel to channel to tell me to follow a different channels TOS
<oCean> I'd like for you to be in the channel participating
<oCean> there's just some ground rules, those are there for everyone
<oCean> so, good thing you popped in here, I hope you'll enjoy #ubuntu
<oCean> iToast: all that's left for me is to point you to our channel's topic, especially the no-idling policy
<oCean> iToast: ^
<popey> ./4
<popey> bah
<Sidewinder1> I just wanted to wish all of you hard working gals/guys, a very Merry Christmas! I know, so much of what you all do, sometimes goes unnoticed (not here). I thought y'all deserved a special "kudo', from me!
<Flannel> thanks Sidewinder1, it's appreciated.
<Sidewinder1> Even if those, who benefit from your efforts, do not recognize, or even know of those efforts, it doesn't mean that they are unappreciated. Your tireless devotion and, most importantly, your most valuable time is more than greatly appreciated!
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (cholby)
<Sidewinder1> Wouldn't want your jobs for "all the tea in China!" I just felt it necessary to publicly announce that.
<Sidewinder1> I just wish there was more that I could do, other than wish all of you Merry, merry Christmas!!
<Sidewinder1> Hope Santa was good to all of you.. Enjoy!!
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (dork)
<guntbert> hi, can someone have a nice little talk with dork - he won't listen to me
<Flannel> guntbert: from what I can see, he's gotten better about using enter since you mentioned it.  I'll keep an eye out.
<guntbert> Flannel: ok, but I wasn't too happy about him pasting my nice PM (with not so nice comment) either, in PM he states that he is right in what he does
<guntbert> anyways_ have a nice time and thanks for listening
<Flannel> guntbert: Some people can get wound up about personal things like that.  It's sometimes best to let things slide.  Going toe to toe with him about this won't do much except get people upset all around, and if his behavior has changed (away from enter-as-punctuation), then the end result is accomplished already.
<oCean> dork does like to talkback to any comment on his behaviour he doesn't like
<oCean> anyone capable of removing iToast from here?
<oCean> thanks
<mneptok> np
<oCean> And if he behaves, there's no need for him to return :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dork)
<iToast> mneptok: Why tomorrow O.o
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-17
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu (dingoateyourbaby)
<ubottu> dingoateyourbaby called the ops in #ubuntu (escott)
<ubottu> dingoateyourbaby called the ops in #ubuntu (please answer my question)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: I don't know if you've had a chance to read the whole scollback, but it's more than enough already to warrant a ban. (which I'll soon give if they continue).
<Flannel> I didn't, no.  Go right ahead if he continues!
<Flannel> I saw him acting like a jackass, but didn't go back further since there was plenty of more recent context right there.
<k1l> "dingoateyourbaby> Greetings and Salutations, bitches." that was a false start from the beginning
<Jordan_U> And to their main point, unless I'm mistaken Lubuntu still ships by default with a non-pae kernel, and people with hardware that needs such a kernel are probably not going to be happy with a regular Ubuntu installation anyway.
<Flannel> lubuntu maintains their own kernel?
<Flannel> I guess it's no different than ubuntu studio, but still.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: No, they just ship the non-pae kernel on their install media by default (again IIRC).
<Flannel> so... you can install non-pae, but once it's installed, you can't upgrade it to non-pae?
<Flannel> (that doesn't make any sense to me)
<k1l> linux kernels are dropping 386 from 3.8 on, just read anywhere these days
<Flannel> oh, huh.  Apparently they do.
<Jordan_U> Hmm, maybe even Lubuntu now ships with a kernel requiring PAE in 12.10.
<Jordan_U> k1l: Dropping support for 386s is far different from dropping support for non-pae CPUs.
<Flannel> Yeah, 12.10 seems to indicate that, 12.04 is the only one that has a special one
<Myrtti> dropping 386 :-(
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [binary_glitch] (~binary-gl@24-116-68-250.cpe.cableone.net): binary-glitch64   long incessant trolling rant
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > srhb
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (klasa)
<Pici> boozewooz again .__.
<DJones> Pici: Is woozbooze in #u the same as boozewooz that you've just removed
<Pici> DJones: very likely
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sgtkilljoy said: ubottu: ntfs-3g is included no?
<Pici> ikonia: looks like Magiobiwan was klined actually
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> he wasn't doing anything bad in #ubuntu
<ikonia> just looked like a bad connection
<Pici> 16:20:43 >>>> Magiobiwan (IRC@unaffiliated/magiobiwan) has quit [K-Lined]
<Pici> (from #freenode)
<ikonia> remove the ban then
<Pici> Just wanted to keep you in the loop.
<ikonia> appreciated
<ikonia> no point having a ban there
<Fuchs> these k-lines (for join/excess flood parts) are usually rather short
<Fuchs> just as a sidenote
<Fuchs> it might be handy to still have a forward in place, there were cases where the k-line fixed it, and cases where they just came back, bouncing some more
<ikonia> leftist -> myhero again
<k1l> didnt ban leftist because he was silent after my kick
<ikonia> muted him
<ikonia> nothing more
<k1l> ahh, i read +b in my hurry, sry
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> not much difference in a lot of ways
<k1l> well, you can join with a +q, but cant with a +b
<ikonia> yes
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-18
<almoxarife> i seem to be de-voiced, how long is the devoice penalty for? i cant tell from my side
<bazhang> heoyea has been removed 3 times for nonsense random commentary, yet continues.
<bazhang> got him in PM. He is now pretending to not comprehend English
<Flannel> If he doesn't comprehend english, #ubuntu won't do him much good anyway.
<bazhang> Flannel, true.
<enamanuel> hols
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, notwist said: !op uebas is spamming
<Myrtti> !enter > MrWibbles
<TheLordOfTime> * Nortio (~Nortio@p4FF69106.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has left #ubuntu  <-- this user is /joining, posting something on hackafacebookaccount and then parting shortly after, can someone address it?
<k1l_> well that seems like some ref-id game and he advertised his reflink in the channel
<k1l_> @mark Nortio (~Nortio@p4FF69106.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) advertising his ref-link game url
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu Nortio (~Nortio@p4FF69106.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) advertising his ref-link game url
<tsimpson> I bet you haven't identified to the bot
<k1l> i bet i have no clue :)
<tsimpson> you can get it to recognise your cloak automatically
<tsimpson> @help User hostmask add
<ubottu> (user hostmask add [<name>] [<hostmask>] [<password>]) -- Adds the hostmask <hostmask> to the user specified by <name>. The <password> may only be required if the user is not recognized by hostmask. <password> is also not required if an owner user is giving the command on behalf of some other user. If <hostmask> is not given, it defaults to your current hostmask. If <name> is not given, it defaults to your (1 more message)
<bazhang> ah "the rules"
<bazhang> I'd say recommending MINT in #ubuntu fell under "off-topic" if nothing else
<k1l> im with that. i mean its like advertising mint but you are not allowed to support it in there. so that is nonsense anyway, imho
<bazhang> let me try recommending FreeBSD in #gentoo
<ikonia> perhaps apply common sense
<ikonia> if mint actually fits his needs better, it seems logical
<ikonia> eg: if someone wants to run something mint support, but ubuntu doesn't....it maybe logical to run mint as their support resources can pick it up
<ikonia> if someone wanted to run unity, you wouldn't say "install mint, then install unity" you'd say run ubuntu, because it does it/supports it better
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with someone saying "ubuntu may not be what you're after because of $X, but $Y can do that", but just saying "mint mint mint" is a waste of time
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> We can s/Mint/$Distro and/or OS/
<IdleOne> need to escape that middle /
<knome> \/
<knome> )
<knome> :) even
<DJones> !es | GJ reenode has its own support channel
<ubottu> GJ reenode has its own support channel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DJones> Grr
<DJones> Why doe people ask about connecting mIRC to freenode in #ubuntu, 1) its windows software, 2) if they're running it via wine, shouldn't they ask in #winehq and 3) freenode has its own support channel
<IdleOne> if only those questions could be answered
<IdleOne> I haven't been called homie in, well, ever.
<IdleOne> I have been called dude, bro, buddy, various versions of jerk, a bunch of names i can't say in here. never homie.
<Pici> dpkg -f :(
<ikonia> ha h
<ikonia> it's so easy to help people like rosevp, willing to share info on the problem, willing to try things,
<ikonia> it's such a nice experience
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-19
<jrib> hello shwouchk_
<shwouchk_> hello
<jrib> what can we help you with?
<shwouchk_> I have just seen ikonia first blatantly tell a user to leave and then dimply kickban for raising completely valid criticism over the new spyware features in the last version.
<ikonia> for the last time,
<ikonia> it's NOT spyware
<jrib> shwouchk_: #ubuntu is dedicated to support.  damo22 was not asking nor answering a support question
<ikonia> the lense functionality is documented and you are free to use it/not use it
<shwouchk_> regardless whether the feature is good or not and regardless of whether it is spyware, you should not have banned the user
<ikonia> so spreading nonsense about spyware is unaccceptable
<ikonia> shwouchk_: I asked the user to stop referenceing "spyware" he continued, he was removed
<ikonia> it's that simple
<shwouchk_> ikonia, the same is true about almost all spyware in windows - you can freely uninstall it if you wish
<ikonia> I'm not interested in windows
<ikonia> or other applications
<ikonia> I'm interested in someone posting inaccurate links
<ikonia> and stating it as fact because it's written by stallman
<shwouchk_> ikonia, so you think it's OK to censor users when they don't share your opinion/
<shwouchk_> ?
<jrib> honestly it's not even relevant whether one considers it to be spyware or not; #ubuntu is for support and that discussion is not support
<jrib> that's my view on it
<ikonia> it's reasonable
<ikonia> shwouchk_: it's not an opinion
<ikonia> shwouchk_: it's miss-information
<chu> Could have taken it to #ubuntu-offtopic, or even better #ubuntu-discuss.
<shwouchk_> jrib, do you ban anyone who does not ask for or give support in the channel?
<ikonia> shwouchk_:  user saying they don't like lense because they don't want to share info, no problem
<ikonia> a user spreading nosense about spyware - unacceptable
<jrib> shwouchk_: if they continue to do so after I ask them to stop, yes
<shwouchk_> jrib, or only people expressing opinions different from yours?
<shwouchk_> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> shwouchk_: because it miss-leads people
<ikonia> with miss-information
<shwouchk_> ikonia, and what makes it nonesense? because you said so?
<ikonia> no, because it's not
<shwouchk_> ikonia, it just so happens that many people agree to this so called misinformation.
<jrib> it's an important discussion to have, just not in #ubuntu
<shwouchk_> jrib, then where? and what's wrong in having it there?
<ikonia> shwouchk_: I don't like lense, I actually agree it should not be logging by default
<shwouchk_> s/to/with/
<ikonia> but then I'm not sat in a channel spouting wrong info about it
<jrib> shwouchk_: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss are good places.  #ubuntu is dedicate to support, i.e. actually helping resolve technical issues users are having with ubuntu
<shwouchk_> ikonia, what did he say that was wrong?
<ikonia> shwouchk_: read the link
<ikonia> it's some guy ranting
<ikonia> and because it's stallman people treat it as fact
<shwouchk_> ikonia, a functionality that spies on you without *first* asking you for permission *can* be classified under spyware. More than that is just arguing on the exact definition
<ikonia> it doesn't "spy on you"
<ikonia> shwouchk_: is IRC spying on you ?
<ikonia> is this session a "spy" session
<jrib> to have this discussion, you need to start by agreeing on a definition for "spyware", but I think we're getting off track :)
<ikonia> as it's logging everything you say to a central server that is spidered by google
<shwouchk__> I disconnected for some reason
<shwouchk__> I was saying
<ikonia> not to worry
<shwouchk__> ikonia, a functionality that spies on you without *first* asking you for permission *can* be classified under spyware. More than that is just arguing on the exact definition
<shwouchk__> ikonia, I opened the link, did not ever see it before, but I agree with the heading "richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches" but because stallman said it. I thought so from the moment I installed ubuntu, not knowing beforehand that I would have this functionality
<shwouchk__> and then it took me half an hour to track down and uninstall all the correct packages
<ikonia> shwouchk__: is this channel spyware ?
<shwouchk__> ikonia, I expect stuff I do online to be tracked. I do not expect stuff I do on my computer when not interacting explicitely with the internet to be tracked
<shwouchk__> that's the difference
<ikonia> shwouchk__: surfing the internet...is online
<chu> Pull ethernet cable out. Profit.
<ikonia> so if you expect what you do online to be tracked, it's no problem then
<shwouchk__> ikonia, I repeat, I do not expect stuff I do on my computer when not interacting explicitely with the internet to be tracked
<shwouchk__> *THAT* is the problem
<ikonia> shwouchk__: you are intereacting the with internet
<ikonia> that's what searching the net is
<ikonia> that is explictly interacting with the internet
<shwouchk__> ikonia, when you search your computer you (I) do not expect to automatically search the net as well
<ikonia> it doesn't
<shwouchk__> or to be presented with commercials when trying to install software
<shwouchk__> ikonia, and yet it does
<ikonia> if you do find / -name '*.iso' it doesn't search the net
<shwouchk__> at least dash does that is
<ikonia> ahhh right
<ikonia> here we go
<jrib> shwouchk__: so you want dash to more explicitly state that it searches your local files and the internet?  I think that's reasonabl, personally. Though once you do one search that returns internet results it should become obvious that it does that
<ikonia> it should be clearer and for me it shouldn't be enabled by default
<ikonia> that said, I'm not posting ranting links
<jrib> I agree
<shwouchk__> jrib, I want the main UI of the system to first ask me whether I want to ever search online with it as well as my own computer
<ikonia> shwouchk__: I'm sure the negative feedback is being assesed
<ikonia> (I'd hope it is)
<jrib> shwouchk__: yeah, I think that's one good solution
<shwouchk__> ikonia, and yet for some reason I have a feeling that if he were speaking about something else that is not directly support related, you would not have kicked him out
<jrib>  this type of discussion is good to have, just #ubuntu is not the right place to have it
<ikonia> shwouchk__: if he'd posted miss-leading information about anything else after I'd asked him not to, I would
<chu> This is why #ubuntu-discuss was set up, to promote interaction (and importantly receive feedback) from the community. I can't say whether it works, but there has not been much discussion, so probably too early to tell. The channel #ubuntu is a support channel. It's a rather large channel, and consequently it *has* to be moderated and kept strictly for support.
<shwouchk__> jrib, ikonia so something that does exactly the opposite of what you agreed with - namely, search the internet without my consent, without notifying me first, without an easy way to disable it, can easily be classified as spyware
<jrib> chu: what's the factoid for -discuss?  Maybe !ot should mention it
<ikonia> shwouchk__: where is this agreement
<ikonia> shwouchk__: I don't see any agreement saying "we won't search the web"
<shwouchk__> "and for me it shouldn't be enabled by default"
<ikonia> shwouchk__: it's not tracking "you"
<jrib> shwouchk__: like I said, to start the discussion we need to agree on a definition of spyware; then we can see if dash fits that definition
<ikonia> shwouchk__: it doesn't track who does what
<ikonia> it's not "spying"
<ikonia> the aim ws to a.) try to provide better search functionalty b.) (I believe) increase some revenue
<shwouchk__> jrib, actually I said that
<jrib> shwouchk__: we both said it then :)
<chu> jrib: Excellent idea to include a reference to #ubuntu-discuss in the !ot factoid.
<ikonia> #ubuntu-discuss
<ikonia> oops
<shwouchk__> ikonia, search engines track the searches you do. by sending the information about searches for regular files on my pc to a search engine, you are getting paid to help them track my actions. but you already know this
<shwouchk__> just intentionally misrepresenting the facts
<ikonia> shwouchk__: they track the searches "user A" does, not what shwounchk does
<ikonia> I'm trying to put into perspective
<shwouchk__> ikonia, oh, really? you think it's hard for them to know exactly who you are?
<ikonia> shwouchk__: how do you know ???
<ikonia> you don't know what is actually being sent
<ikonia> maybe moving this to #ubuntu-discuss now would be a good discussion
<ikonia> interested ?
<shwouchk__> I hope they don't actually attach a name to "User A", but the mere fact that they could makes it clear I should be asked whether I want them to know something or other
<shwouchk__> ikonia, my main point is actually not this. my point is - don't censor people
<ikonia> don't post bad links
<ikonia> it's support channel
<shwouchk__> ikonia, please read "The Castle" by kafka. I hope you change your mind afterwards
<ikonia> no thanks
<ikonia> I'm not reading a book
<ikonia> just because you want to prove a point
<shwouchk__> just censoring people, for a better world
<ikonia> I'm not censoring people
<ikonia> if he had posted a valid question or issue it would be fine
<shwouchk__> ikonia, not to make my point, because it's an awesome book
<ikonia> but just ranting about it and posting a known problem posters link with miss-leading information is not helpful
<shwouchk__> ikonia, "Is dash spyware?" is a compltely legit issue
<ikonia> shwouchk__: totally
<ikonia> shwouchk__: that would be a valid question
<ikonia> not DASH IS SPYWARE READ THIS !!!"
<ikonia> stallman said so...it must be fac
<ikonia> t
<shwouchk__> ikonia, what is misleading about that link?
<ikonia> the fact tha tpeople are spying on you
<shwouchk__> fact
<ikonia> rather than the truth that its tracking your searches and feeding them into amazon
<ikonia> it's not "spying on you"
<ikonia> it doesn't log who you are, where you are, what you are doing
<ikonia> it trys a shopping experiement
<jrib> what does dash do exactly?  How do the internet searches work in dash?  I think that's a valid question
<jrib> or, how do I disable the internet searches?  Things like this
<ikonia> a valid questoin
<ikonia> or discussion
<shwouchk__> ikonia, you are intentionally pretending ignorance if you claim that a search engine cannot triangulate your queries specifically to you
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> please explain to me how me searching for cake can triangulate where I am
<ikonia> or who I am
<ikonia> rather than storing a cookie that says "this guy likes cake, offer him cake stuff"
<shwouchk__> ikonia, not from the one search but rather from the collective information about all your searches
<IdleOne> Spyware: Noun Software that self-installs on a computer, enabling information to be gathered covertly about a person's Internet use, passwords, etc.
<ikonia> ok, so from me searching for cake/chocolate/pies/beer/sony/Star Wars
<IdleOne> COVERTLY is the important word in that sentence
<ikonia> how can they pinpoint that is me and where I am
<ikonia> or who I am
<IdleOne> the ad-lens does not do anything covertly
<IdleOne> hence not spyware
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, it does before you know that you have it
<shwouchk__> ikonia, there are plenty of scientific articles about the subject
<chu> "Send him a chocolate pie and a beer cake designed with a Star Wars theme from Sony"
<ikonia> chu: yes, but send it to who ?
<IdleOne> it doesn't gather any info before you do a search.
<ikonia> apparantly you can work out who I am from that
<IdleOne> soon as you do your first search Amazon is clearly pasted all up in your grill
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, that first search, you did not know was going to send info online
<IdleOne> Stop trying to turn the words around and make them fit your incorrect definition
<IdleOne> as far as easily disabling it, that has been addressed.
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, *your* definition actuall
<IdleOne> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, not easily at all
<ikonia> shwouchk__: many people agree it should not be installed on by default and should be clearer
<ikonia> shwouchk__: the bottom line is people ranting and posting inaccurate information about it won't help
<IdleOne> +1
<ikonia> 2 of us have agreed with most of what you've said alone
<ikonia> from this channel alone
<ikonia> and I know IdleOne feels almost the same too
<IdleOne> I feel that it should be opt in. 100% agree with that.
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, you actually did not answer my claim, rather than claiming I am turning words around. by your definition if I did not know or agree to something, then it is covert, right? the first search I did was without knowledge that it will be sent online. Refute or agree to your mistake
<shwouchk__> ikonia, again, which information is inaccurate?
<ikonia> the whole "spying" thing
<IdleOne> I feel that the people who are outspoken about the issue need to be extremely careful with the words they chose to use to incite people.
<IdleOne> shwouchk__: the definition I am using is the one given to me by Google.
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, which is not the dictionary, but regardless. assuming given def., I am waiting for a refutation to what I said
<shwouchk__> ikonia, what in particular?
<ikonia> shwouchk__: it's not "spying on you"
<ikonia> it's trying to get search results to help shopping
<IdleOne> spying implies covert activity, you never find out about it if the spy is really good. There was never any intention by Canonical to hide anything.
<ikonia> it's hardly "spying2
<ikonia> but put it into context for people.....it's not really psying
<ikonia> again I don't disagree it's not good
<ikonia> this IRC session is logging and tracking you
<ikonia> google stores cookies
<ikonia> news sites store cookes
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, many things that are classified as spyware show you commercials at random times. Yet they are still called spyware
<IdleOne> if anything it should be called adware
<shwouchk__> if it only shows ads but does not track you activity
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, but it does track your activity
<IdleOne> those are called spyware because you never find out about the info that is being sent to a 3rd party without any consent ever asked for or given by you.
<ikonia> shwouchk__: this is a bit circular
<shwouchk__> ikonia, all of which I am aware of and agree to in advance
<ikonia> it's not really going anywhere,
<ikonia> we have differnet views
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, when was I asked for consent?
<ikonia> shwouchk__: I don't see any popups/banners on google agreeing ?
<IdleOne> ok, here is the point. RMS is not wrong but he isn't right either in calling it spyware. We can argue the definition all night long, take a nap, and continue arguin and we still won't resolve it.
<IdleOne> The point here is that #ubuntu is not the channel to discuss it. We have other channels, mailing lists and forums for that
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, assuming I let it rest with that, it is even more important not to censor discussion
<ikonia> #ubuntu is not the place for discussion
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, and to do it civilly
<IdleOne> We are not censoring, we are prioritizing
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support.
<ikonia> join #ubuntu-discuss and it would be a good discussion
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, prioritizing what? its not as if there was an overflow of other discussions that his words were interrupting
<shwouchk__> if anything, by banning him, you made more people read the article
<IdleOne> shwouchk__: if we allow you to have a discussion we have to allow everybody else.
<ikonia> shwouchk__: I don't think that
<IdleOne> So to be fair to everyone, we stop everyone from doing it.
<ikonia> and to be honest I don't care if people have read it or not
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, you can tell someone at least once to take it to #discussion. Yet it never happened. he was banned on the spot
<IdleOne> I wasn't here when it happened. I don't have all the context, but I know that ikonia does his job well.
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> guy joins #ubuntu asking to trade his iphone for an android phone
<ikonia> guy then starts complaining about ubuntu sucking
<ikonia> guy then complains about spying
<ikonia> I ask him to stop
<ikonia> he continues
<ikonia> he's also since confirmed he's not using ubuntu but a varient
<shwouchk__> so what?
<ikonia> so I'm pretty comfortable with the situation
<ikonia> we don't support the varients
<shwouchk__> do I have to use ubuntuto be on #ubuntu?
<ikonia> so he's not using ubuntu, he's joined to swap his iphone and rant about a product he's not using
<IdleOne> no
<shwouchk__> ikonia, and yet you have not warned him once or asked him (in a constructive, non rude manner) to go to #offtopic or #discussion
<IdleOne> you can use any distro you want, but you have to follow the !guidelines, which include no ranting about stuff (#ubuntu is not your blogspot).
<ikonia> because what he was saying was not relevant to offtopic or discuss
<ikonia> ubuntu is a spying tool for amazon....no, it's not
<ikonia> I want to trade my iphone
<ikonia> no
<shwouchk__> you have just said that the discussion about spyware was relevant to #discuss
<IdleOne> the !guidelines are linked in the channel topic. We could argue that is the first and only warning. pleading ignorance of the law is not a defence.
<ikonia> they are nothing to do with ubuntu-offtopic or ubuntu-discuss
<ikonia> discussion sure
<shwouchk__> He stopped talking about his iphone long before you kicked him
<ikonia> ranting no
<ikonia> yes he did
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, in that case, why do you not immediately kick anyone who strays?
<IdleOne> because we would have an empty channel, which to be honest would be nice now and then.
<shwouchk__> perhaps it is in order to let you arbitrarily decide who annoys you and kick only them out?
<ikonia> 00:11 < ikonia> damo22: so please, don't want to hear anything more about this spyware nonsense
<ikonia> I'd consider that a warning
<shwouchk__> I'd consider this a rude comment
<IdleOne> shwouchk__: You got us. We are all power tripping.
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, so if you do not follow the guidelines strictly, you cannot refer to them and say you have been warned
<ikonia> shwouchk__: I'll try to explain
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, it seems like ikonia was
<ikonia> a user who is a regular user of #ubuntu and thus knows the rules joins asking to swap his iphone, I ask him to stop, he does, he then starts making wild comments about ubuntu being a spay ware tool for amazon and becoming poor. I ask him to stop - in your view rudely.
<ikonia> he does not stop
<ikonia> I remove him
<IdleOne> ikonia does at times to be very strict, he doesn't coddle people, he isn't a baby sitter. None of us are. But he does his op job very well.
<IdleOne> does at times appear*
<ikonia> the user a.) knows the rules as he'a regular user in his own words b.) started off by moving offtopic, I warned him to stop and then moved into miss-information I warned him again (rudely) he continued
<ikonia> he did get warnings
<ikonia> and should know better as a "regular user"
<ikonia> I would have removed the ban quicker had he responded better when I discussed it in private with him
<shwouchk__> IdleOne, the point is, you can either be strict all the time or never. if you are strict sometimes, it is indistinguishable (to anyone else but you) from plain discrimination or censorship against views different from your own
<ikonia> shwouchk__: of course you can be flexible
<ikonia> assesing the individua/situation is better than just folling a paper process
<IdleOne> it isn't just me, there are 50 other ops, regular (daily) users of #ubuntu, the Ubuntu IRC council. All these people peer review each other. Trust me, more then once ikonia and I have gone at it over how a situation has been handled.
<IdleOne> So, what was all this about anyway? hehe
<shwouchk__> about exactly that
<ikonia> shwouchk__: hopefully a reasonable discussion explained a little more now ?
<IdleOne> and regular users do have the option of going directly to the IRC Council if they feel any one of the ops is being abusive of his/her powers
<IdleOne> btw regular user applies to ops as well as non ops
<shwouchk__> anyway, assuming you don't keep this channel for the benefit of the OPs but rather for the users, please take this constructive criticism in stating that in cases such as this I think the user should have explicitly been pointed to #discussion
<ikonia> shwouchk__: I've explained why it's not
<ikonia> the user didn't want a discussion
<ikonia> he wanted to hilight his view as fact to users
<ikonia> and trade his iphone
<IdleOne> well #ubuntu-discuss is relatively new and hasn't been added to the muscle memory of many people.
<ikonia> if it was a disucssion, I've have pointed it there
<IdleOne> right.
<ikonia> 00:11 < damo22> what i have to say is relevant to all users of software
<ikonia> that is not a discussion
<ikonia> that is someone trying to tell people "fact"
<ikonia> shwouchk__: a discussoin as you've had in here, would be worth while
<ikonia> shwouchk__: any clearer/better ?
<shwouchk__> ikonia, I think part of the reason that there was no discussion is that you were very dismissive of him and he was juvenile, where's I was more persistant and could state my opinions more clearly
<shwouchk__> that's how it seemed to me
<ikonia> shwouchk__: yes, I am dismissive of people who just make stuff up
<ikonia> and want to preach to "save others"
<ikonia> I have no time for that, neither does #ubuntu
<shwouchk__> I need to go
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is the wrong place to be juvenile
<shwouchk__> and this isn't going anywhere
<ikonia> fair enough
<shwouchk__> perhaps it is also the wrong place to be dismissive of others
<shwouchk__> goodbye
<IdleOne> shwouchk__: you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic anytime :)
<ikonia> thanks for your last word before partin
<ikonia> parting
<ikonia> appreciate that
<shwouchk__> :)
<Jordan_U> It's funny, I have asked people who simply praise Ubuntu in #ubuntu to stop as its offtopic, but I never have to kick or ban them for them to actually stop.
<IdleOne> weird huh
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I don't like the woot ubuntu is so cool stuff either
<ikonia> most people just stop when asked
<IdleOne> those user like ubuntu, it is easier for them to make the link between right place for woot woot and not the right place.
<IdleOne> haters need a giant audience
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: do you know why Usagiakumu was banned?
<IdleOne> looking now
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: I'm suspicious of their claim that "someone" else was an issue. I'm going to leave the ban for now.
<gnomefreak> ok
<bazhang> gnomefreak, you dont have access to the bantracker?
<gnomefreak> that is normal excuses
<gnomefreak> bazhang: not sure, i forgot how to ring it up to read
<bazhang> first @login
<gnomefreak> s/ring/bring
<bazhang> then @btlogin
<bazhang> do it in a private msg with the bot
<gnomefreak> k ill try it
<bazhang> that'll give you a link, to the db, where you search
<bazhang> it's been vastly improved/streamlined/cleaned up
<gnomefreak> thats odd. i search for Usagiakumu and got no results
<IdleOne> 51884
<IdleOne> search that
<gnomefreak> ok why did that show the ban and where did you get the #
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: do @bansearch Usagiakumu in PM with the bot
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<gnomefreak> its nice and quiet in the channles for the most part
<IdleOne> You did done went and jinxed it :P
<gnomefreak> oops
<Gentoon> I have been banned for a long time
<Gentoon> May I please come back?
<Gentoon> I will be good now I promise
<bazhang> Gentoon, hi
<bazhang> from which channel Gentoon , and under this nick, or another
<Gentoon> bazhang: #Ubuntu and yes this Nick
<Gentoon> and hi
<bazhang> Gentoon, what were you banned for, if you recall
<Gentoon> Trolling
<Gentoon> Would be my guess, probably just arguing agressively
<bazhang> let me check the ban tracker; would you please read the guidelines while I do so
<bazhang> !guidelines | Gentoon
<ubottu> Gentoon: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gentoon> I am in the middle of a new install on a seperate TTY, I am suprised it allowed me to install irssi while it was installing
<Gentoon> ill see if I can figure a way
<Gentoon> k READ
<Gentoon> Ooops
<Gentoon> Read.
<bazhang> Gentoon, try to join now please
<bazhang> ok you're set
<h00k> so, there's a link I can't open here (web filtering) that tarrabyte posted to 4chan/g but it seems like a legit question
<h00k> can anybody verify a 'safe' link?
<persia> h00k: What's the link?
<ikonia> what's the link ?
<ikonia> ot it
<ikonia> got
<h00k> Oh,
<h00k> http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/29984386
<h00k> persia, ikonia ^ sorry
<ikonia> it's an invalid link
<ikonia> just leads to a text form
<h00k> ah, could have 404
<h00k> 'd
<h00k> thanks, anyway.
<mrmist> it's a 4chan link.  Automatically seems legit.
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, GridCube said: !uefi is UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, GridCube said: !efi is alias !uefi
<ikonia> efi is something different
<IdleOne> ubottu: uefi is <reply> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-20
<almoxarife> [404] almoxarife #ubuntu Cannot send to channel <-- how long is this set to last? and what is the official reason given, plse
<ikonia> almoxarife: hi there
<almoxarife> hi ikonia ...
<ikonia> you know exactly why you are muted
<almoxarife> ikonia: no i dont really
<ikonia> really you don't remember telling a user to re-install to "punish" him for using gentoo
<ikonia> and then being proud of it enough to ping me in ##linux to laugh about it
<almoxarife> i told some nick who had arch running on a vm to re-install yeah, but i am thinking he knew better than what he seemed
<ikonia> the guy had a basic dns problem
<ikonia> he was pointed at the #archlinux channel (sorry arch not gentoo)
<almoxarife> ikonia: the guy was running arch on a vm
<ikonia> you then made a point of telling him to re-install
<ikonia> which was just uncalled for
<ikonia> you also then pinged me in linux to confirm you tried to "shaft him"
<ikonia> so the mute stayed in place
<almoxarife> ikonia: seems like the answer in channel for alot of other reasons not needing a re-install
<ikonia> sometimes re-installs are needed
<ikonia> no question of it
<almoxarife> ikonia: i am just wanting to know the time period of the penalty thing
<ikonia> but you work out the best approach and help, sometimes that's pointing them at the right channel, sometimes a simple fix, sometimes a re-install
<ikonia> as well you know
<almoxarife> ikonia: i have seen 're-install' for some really ridiculous reasons, and not a peep, but who am i to argue
<ikonia> almoxarife: then you should have said something
<almoxarife> as you can tell i have no love for arch, it shows
<ikonia> and if others are giving bad advice, that doesn't mean you then copy it
<ikonia> I don't care if you like arch or not, but you don't try to punish users for using it
<almoxarife> ikonia: really, argue it? it never works out, you tend to own it issue from then on,
<ikonia> almoxarife: no you don't
<ikonia> and if you don't understand the issue enough to help or "own" it, then you probably are not in a place to say if a re-install is needed
<ikonia> if you know a re-install is not needed then you should step in to help
<almoxarife> well, if i argue it then i feel i own the fix to the nick
<ikonia> that's your issue then
<almoxarife> fine
<ikonia> there is no obligation to help
<ikonia> but that has nothing to do with your recent behaviour
<almoxarife> i just want to know how long to bug out for, thats all
<ikonia> no idea at this time
<ikonia> I can't see you coming back until your attitude changes
<ikonia> and I don't see anything to suggest it will
<almoxarife> oh, i see, lets just give it a date, shall we, its not life and death, i have done that
<ikonia> why ?
<almoxarife> ikonia: thats fine, make it permanent, see ya , it was fun
<ikonia> I've just told you the reason it's not got "a date"
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> hello chillpill_
<Tm_T> hi chillpill_
<Tm_T> bkerensa_: identify? (:
<bkerensa_> Tm_T: sorry my znc has been acting up it should do that automagically
<bkerensa_> :D
<Tm_T> no excuses! (;
<OpenSorce> What happened? Last week you guys changed ubottu's !netflix response to reflect the support channel #netflix-desktop now it no longer mentions it...
<Tm_T> OpenSorce: it was reversed, as we would rather point to official support channel or estamblished community
<OpenSorce> Right, the channel is official support
<Tm_T> OpenSorce: officialness is indicated in where?
<OpenSorce> Would you like to join the channel and speak to Mr. Hoover himself about it?
<Tm_T> if you could discuss with him about listing support options here? http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/
<Tm_T> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support,please contact the developer through the comments section on that page.
<Tm_T> hmmmph
<OpenSorce> I will, in the meantime it would be great if ubottu could let people know that there is a channel that will give them more help than "Netflix doesn't work with Linux" which we see so often in #ubuntu that would be awesome :-)
<OpenSorce> Also, web support is handled through https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop not the comments section of the page ubottu states.
<Tm_T> I understand, but I'm not enthusiasted about leading people on #ubuntu to some channel that has no trrail, so to speak
<Tm_T> OpenSorce: yeah, I'm changing that factoid currently
<OpenSorce> Trail? The developer is a channel owner and constant resident of the channel. We help people there every day. So he just needs to mention the channel on the webpage then?
<Tm_T> OpenSorce: yes please
<OpenSorce> Great, I'll check back in here after he does that...
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, !netflix is <reply> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ubottu> I know nothing about !netflix yet, Tm_T
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, netflix is <reply> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> thank you
<ubottu> MTW called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1626 users, 6 overflows, 1632 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1669 users, 6 overflows, 1675 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, notwist said: !op computer is still in the channel as nick computer_ from open proxy
<tbrtrb> hi
<tbrtrb> someboy here ?
<DJones> Hi tbrtrb
<tbrtrb> I was bann since 20 Min  I think in ubuntu servers
<tbrtrb> there were a troll who was COMPUTER
<tbrtrb> and I was COMPUTER_
<DJones> tbrtrb: I was the op who set the bans, just let me check something
<tbrtrb> and I was ban coz I had a similar name
<tbrtrb> notwist tell me that also
<tbrtrb> nice open proxy you rookie troll
<tbrtrb> that same man said ' !op computer is still in the channel as nick computer_ from open proxy'
<tbrtrb> then I said that there were 2 computer, the troll computer and me computer_, notwist tell a wrong thing and ban
<tbrtrb> U are still here DJ ? can I pm u ?
<IdleOne> tbrtrb: Please be patient a moment
<DJones> tbrtrb: Just hold on, still checking
<tbrtrb> ok, is it ok to pm admin ?
<tbrtrb> * computer (~computer@72-57-226-176.pools.spcsdns.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by DJones (Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess if you feel mistreated))
<tbrtrb> * caddoo (~quassel@81.179.1.38) has joined #ubuntu
<tbrtrb> * caddoo has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<tbrtrb> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to DJones
<tbrtrb> * peddor (~quassel@p5B33AE2A.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #ubuntu
<tbrtrb> * DJones sets ban on *!*computer@*.pools.spcsdns.net
<tbrtrb> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from DJones
<tbrtrb> * Gamer1990_ (9c22ba47@gateway/web/freenode/ip.156.34.186.71) has left #ubuntu
<tbrtrb> <thunkee> lucido: ok i had to install adobe version to get youtube right
<tbrtrb> * jtheuer__ has quit (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<Pici> tbrtrb: please don't paste here.
<Pici> We have logs.
<tbrtrb> what is * Pici sets mode -q #ubuntu-ops tbrtrb!*@*
<tbrtrb> and
<tbrtrb> * Pici removes channel operator status from Pici
<Pici> I quieted you because you were spamming the channel.
<IdleOne> tbrtrb: Please be patient a moment
<ubottu> joey8 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> tbrtrb: Sorry about that, looks like I caught you in the ban by mistake, apologies for that, give me a minute to remove the ban
<DJones> tbrtrb: You should be fine to continue now
<tbrtrb> I'm not anymore ban normally ops
<DJones> Nope, the bans been removed, you can go back to your old nick of "computer_" as well if you want
<tbrtrb> ok allright thk bye ppl
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-21
<Myrtti> anyone keep an eye on #ubuntu, the sudo discussion is starting to veer offtopic soon
<Myrtti> I need to go pack for a flight
<DJones> !list > mitico08
<Myrtti> hi chillpil9_, Alexander-HostUS
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-22
<bazhang> <Guest57164> so i learn to install progz
<bazhang> apt-cache search progz
<bazhang> disto 's problem: "that ubuntu  sucks"
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Fudge called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang>  <tomreyn> hi, looks like there is an sql injection in http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - are you aware? able to fix it or pass it on?
<bazhang> tsimpson, ^
<bazhang> how wine and arm interact I have NO idea
<bazhang> unless he meant the hoisting of a jug
<IdleOne> maybe he wants to run mirc ?
<IdleOne> :P
<bazhang> hahahahlordiehelpusallNO
<Myrtti>   /n
<Myrtti> Alexander-HostUS: hi?
<ubottu> TomyLobo called the ops in #ubuntu (koik)
<TheLordOfTime> * RamchandraApte_ (~quassel@122.167.208.93) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheLordOfTime> * RamchandraApte_ is sarcastically proud that he evaded a ban on this very channel
<TheLordOfTime> anyone want to verify that?
<chu> I called him out for violating the guidelines (he was suggesting a user take part in illegal activities) but never was a threat of a ban put forward. Unless he's talking about some other time, which I have no recollection of.
<TheLordOfTime> OK, just wanted to make sure, if someone doesn't mind hopping into -offtopic and keeping an eye out that'd be great.
<Myrtti> hi chillpill_
<DJones> Hi chillpill_ Is there something you need help with?
<Pricey> jrib: Be cool, be cool.
<jrib> totally on purpose
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dev_)
<dross> ah, hmm
<IdleOne> hello dross
<dross> where's the channel for people who need to work on pacakge fixes?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-packaging is one
<dross> python-3.3 from debian upstream is messed up(specifically pyvenv)
<dross> ah
<IdleOne> they can probably direct you to others if that isn't the appropriate channel
<dross> thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> remember to /part this channel :)
<dross> indeed
<dross> as if I need an extra channel side from my 65 other windows open in irssi ;)
<IdleOne> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-23
<bazhang> sudo to run youtube-dl ?
<bazhang> are you sure?
<IdleOne> to update it
<IdleOne> got that from askubuntu
<bazhang> ah ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Jordan_U> The irony of someone running thier IRC client as root to try to exploit others is staggering.
<IdleOne> lol
<bazhang> <yeahman> Hi, i bought my computer with ubuntu 12.04, how much do I have to pay to upgrade it to 12.10?
<bazhang> oh he's crazyZurfer
<bazhang> spent A LOT of time in #ubuntu
<computer>  #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)?
<Jordan_U> computer: Hi. I'm looking up your ban now, just a minute.
<computer> ?
<Jordan_U> computer: Do you know why you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<computer> no
<computer> do u?
<Jordan_U> computer: It looks like you joined the channel and repeated the same comment, "hmmm http://hackersclub.net/index.php/chat leads to this channel...how very odd. ;-)" multiple times despite being asked to stop.
<computer> ok?
<Jordan_U> computer: Please read the channel guidelines (which I will link to) and if after reading them you agree to follow them, including not repeating comments after being asked to stop, I will remove the ban.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | computer
<ubottu> computer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<computer> wasnt me but i agree
<Jordan_U> computer: Actually, I only have op powers for #ubuntu, not #ubuntu-offtopic. So hopefully an #ubuntu-offtopic op is awake and can remove the ban.
<computer> k
<computer> thnx
<computer> plus i dont own this nick
<Jordan_U> c0mputer: The ban is by ip rather than by nick (and please don't try to evade it).
<c0mputer> ok some1 could spoof ip
<elky> not without you giving them access to the account you have with the isp
<c0mputer> im at a hotel, not my isp, i just got this room comes with internet
<c0mputer> anyway its not a biggie
<c0mputer> thanks and bye
<elky> that's a whole lot of not true
<Jordan_U> Well I'm glad I don't have op powers in #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<DJones> Jordan_U: I'm sure I  banned computer in #u a couple of days back, could be somebody with the same nick though
<DJones> Yep, ban 52881
<elky> eyes on ryaxnb in -ot plz
<ikonia> already there
<elky> good o
<ikonia> the divorce topic alerted me
<elky> yeah
<elky> was making sure there was someone else watching too, since i can't dedicate attention to him
<ikonia> chillpil4_: can you please respond
<ikonia> chillpil4_: it's obvious your active as you're making clones join and part channels so please either respond so we can address this, there is no point you being in this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-16
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: that hax person seems to go quiet when he is confronted with the rules. My guess is he waits for when he thinks ops are idle/afk and then acts up
<Jordan_U> I suspect that Rekog in #ubuntu is a troll.
<ikonia> he's in my "watch list" but I didn't put a comment in to say why
<ikonia> I suspect it was because of russian spamming or something like that
<k1l> wizard01 doesnt seem to be that helpfull
<DJones> No, definately not
<ikonia> he's known
<phunyguy> hfsplus in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> fyi
<phunyguy> LjL on scene
<AcerThree> LjL, surrender now or prepare to fight
<AcerThree> LjL, meowth thats right
<AcerThree> !ops
<AcerThree> !ops | meowth
<AlanBell> AcerThree: please stop
<LjL> hey hey hey
<AcerThree> IM BLASTING OFF AGAIN
<LjL> don't be unruly, NTFS, or i'll have to reformat you as btrfs
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1738 users, 2 overflows, 1740 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1646 users, 2 overflows, 1648 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1737 users, 2 overflows, 1739 limit))
<Myrtti> hi hellfir
<Meowth> Meowth thats right
<Meowth> !ops
<LjL> oh quit it already, exFAT
<IdleOne> I am wondering how many unique visitors #ubuntu has seen since it was opened
<Pici> all of them
<IdleOne> Pici: wins!
<IdleOne> but for serious, any idea?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1638 users, 1 overflows, 1639 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1639 users, 1 overflows, 1640 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1759 users, 1 overflows, 1760 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1764 users, 1 overflows, 1765 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1679 users, 1 overflows, 1680 limit))
<ss_haze> hello
<ss_haze> please unban me from *buntu channels
<ss_haze> I'm really sorry for breaking laws, and asking help in offtopic channels
<AlanBell> you have been banned from quite a lot of channels
<AlanBell> I am rather concerned that the problem is a bit more than working out which channels are support channels and which are offtopic channels
<ss_haze> I'm aware of only ubuntu channels
<ss_haze> lets ask twice, please unban me from *buntu channels
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-17
<ubottu> jmgk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> fishscene called the ops in #ubuntu (^guapo^)
<ubottu> jmgk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<xangua> no ops arount to calm #ubuntu ¿
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (guapo)
<IdleOne> speaks Spanish, why didn't he speak to him
<LjL> i can read Spanish, too... and i can tell you he wouldn't have listened
<IdleOne> I know he wouldn't have listened, but he didn't even try.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno_)
<k1l> !guidelines > alumno_
<muchdoge> How do I get help?
<LjL> wish i knew
<h00k> 11:47 ::: netjoin/#ubuntu-offtopic cyberputz (~rg@fredphelps.jesusfucked.me)
<h00k> ...
<IdleOne> phunyguy: his vanity host is ugly, but he hasn't been an issue otherwise that I know of. If it offends you that much...seems h00k is bothered by it also.
<IdleOne> personally don't think it is the worst host we have seen.
<h00k> I don't care about the jesus part, just the f-bomb.
<h00k> I'm going to look past it, I think.
<h00k> meh.
<phunyguy> it's just....  WHY?
<h00k> successful troll is successful :(
<IdleOne> because not everybody thinks that the combination of the F bomb and the name Jesus is a bad thing.
<k1l> you dont have that host by accident
<LjL> so i guess it's only right since we have some rules in our channels that aren't even so clearly well defined, to force everyone to adapt network-wide
<IdleOne> +1, and we should all wear the same uniform too
<k1l> network-wide? is anyone talking about users in #otherchannel than #ubuntu*
<IdleOne> forcing a user to change his cloak so they can use #ubuntu* would be a network wide change for them
<LjL> i think some people choose to misinterpret what other people say in a similar vein to how some people choose their hostnames
<jbroome> that's not a cloak, that's reverse DNS
<IdleOne> jbroome: for simplicity I used cloak, should have said host perhaps?
<jbroome> cloak implies that we set it
<LjL> host makes more sense
<k1l> innapropriate behaviour, nicks or hosts need to stay out. thats it
<IdleOne> jbroome: true, sorry.
<k1l> if he wants to troll in #ubuntu-offtopic and is not allowed because of his inapproriate host, i can live with that
<IdleOne> he wasn't trolling
<k1l> he is actually trolling with that host
<IdleOne> all he did was join the channel, for all we know he was going to just idle there and not say a word for the next year.
<k1l> you even told he wanted attention.
<jbroome> np
<k1l> so that is what a troll does. put something into the channel that starts some trouble. if its some words, a nick or a host.
<IdleOne> choosing that host to me implies that he wanted attention, much like ubuntu members who ask for the @ubuntu/member cloak.
<jussi> Huomio!!! :D
<k1l> so we are discussing how offensive a ubuntu/member cloak is? really?
<IdleOne> no what we are discussing is why are we freaking out over something that wasn't an issue until it was made an issue by us
<h00k> I'm over it, I don't care about the host :(
<h00k> It's a network wide change we'd enforce to get them to comply with our channel
<h00k> but maybe I'm just getting lazy in my ops
<h00k> no, I brought it up, mostly as a question
<h00k> I didn't know if it had been seen before, much like the other nick in question the other week (LjL, remember? [lol]). Where...really...not a big deal and don't make it one...
<h00k> what was it, niggerish or something?
<h00k> anyway.
<IdleOne> niggardly
<h00k> That's just my $0.02.
<k1l> ok. so when a user is allowed the nick "ubuntu_is_teh_sux" in #fedora he is allowed that nick in our channel?
<k1l> or "k1l_is_an_asshole".
<k1l> because it would be a network wide change to change a nick, too.
<IdleOne> yes, as long as he doesn't say anything to disrupt the channel. As for the asshole nick, no.
<h00k> rhetorical: is asshole then allowed as a host/mask?
<jussi> k1l: I can be in my channel with as nasty nicks as you want. but if someone wants to participate in #ubuntu channels, the nick must comply with the CoC
<k1l> jussi: so goes for the host
<h00k> since normally, hosts/masks are only seen upon entrance and exit, and nicknames are for whenever they speak
<h00k> so visibility is different, do different "rules" apply?
<h00k> s/rules/guidelines/
<IdleOne> h00k: common sense applies
<jussi> and lets face it, most users are not having joins/parts...
<IdleOne> and the ones who do see the join/parts aren't really paying attention to them most of the time
<jussi> I think leaving it until there is a complaint - if no one notices/has an issue, why botther the person?
<k1l> jussi: i do see a intention in that host. you talk about that as if that is accidently missunderstandable
<jussi> k1l: does it bother you?  if so, ask him as a user to change it. if he wont, then its the ops turn
<k1l> i see we have a problem with the big censor elephant.
<h00k> hm?
<IdleOne> I believe in censorship actually. I just don't think we need to censor everything.
<k1l> i dont get where the network-wide is a factor to judging what is not appropriate in ubuntu channels
<k1l> a nick is also network-wide and that is considered to be changeable to suit the channel guidelines. but when i intentionally take a host that can be offensive to others that is fine since it would apply to have been changed network-wide
<h00k> I can see your point
<h00k> I don't know what the 'answer' is
<k1l> imho, if something is not appropriate (like against the CoC) it doesnt matter if its words, nick or host. you choose a nick the same way you choose the words you write or the host in that case.
<ikonia> hello zernia
<ikonia> ?
<k1l> seems like bad karma :)
<ikonia> I wonder if he was someone we know under a differnt nick
<ikonia> I don't see anything similar in BT
<k1l> is see other 91.210. receiving k-lines.
<ikonia> k1l: some bot net apparantly
<ikonia> seems staff are on it
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-18
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> just pathetic
<Pici> ikonia: thanks, I had to dissappear for a moment to go to a meeting that I now have learned has been postponed for 15 minutes
<ikonia> I'd rather do the meeting
<k1l> <jmgk> \/query davinia             was there some issue with jmgk pming users?
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (269 users, 0 overflows, 269 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (268 users, 0 overflows, 268 limit))
<k1l> !mark #ubuntu jmgk user davinia tells me that (s)he got pm from jmgk
<ubottu> k1l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> @
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu jmgk user davinia tells me that (s)he got pm from jmgk
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> too much bots to deal with :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dbrown said: !!!! where is my button
<Pici> !guidelines > dbrown
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-20
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, phunyguy said: ubottu: forget botsnack-#ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> no. smacks are good
<IdleOne> snacks too
<phunyguy> tattle-tale bot... :(
<IdleOne> you know, she only tells on you
 * Unit193 smaks IdleOne.
<Unit193> There ye go!
<IdleOne> thank you
 * genii smacks him again for good measure
<IdleOne> you guys are spoiling me
<Go|dfish_> in my victory just remember me
<Freenodestaffer_> !Staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Freenodestaffer_> hello my fellow staff members
<h00k> ...
<Pici> php :(
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (GO|DFISH_)
<ubottu> GO|DFISH_ called the ops in #ubuntu (yay)
<ubottu> GO|DFISH_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-21
<cprofitt> hello all
<IdleOne> hello cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey IdleOne
<cprofitt> how are you
<IdleOne> Doing alright, you?
<cprofitt> yeah, pretty good.
<cprofitt> Getting ready for Christmas
<IdleOne> Big plans?
<cprofitt> No, just my parents coming in to town
<cprofitt> You?
<IdleOne> quiet lunch/dinner with the parents also
<ubottu> imghost called the ops in #ubuntu (calinou)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (VitoCorleone,)
<tobitobsy> hi, is the webchat generally banned in #ubuntu?
<tobitobsy> i "can't send to channel" there
<tsimpson> tobitobsy: it's because you changed your nick after joining, if you part and rejoin you should be able to speak in the channel
<tobitobsy> confirmed, thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> no problem
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi cprofitt
<phunyguy> !guidelines > zarkos_
<phunyguy> hfsplus in #ubuntu-offtopic (I think)
<Myrtti> probably
<phunyguy> Dragonman, Myrtti
<Myrtti> yes, I noticed
<Dragonman> how do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<AlanBell> well that should certainly go on the list of questions that the #ubuntu channel doesn't have a particularly good answer to
<Pricey> AlanBell: I can't even figure out what to name the factoid trigger.
<LjL> !booty
<LjL> am i on ignore again
<Pricey> !-booty
<Pricey> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Pricey> Ahh it msg's
<Dragonman> hi
<LjL> hello again
<LjL> how can you entertain us today?
<Dragonman> How do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<LjL> that's not entertaining
<LjL> that's just old at this point :(
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-22
<Dragonman> how do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<LjL> commaawn
<Dragonman> was kim kardashians marriage staged?
<LjL> good question
<Dragonman> probably
<LjL> i will have to research it
<Dragonman> how do i get a booty like Khloe kardashian
<Go|dFish_> how do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<LjL> i liked it better when you were about filesystems or whatever
<Go|dFish_> LjL: if your not saved you will be thrown into the lake of fire which burns with fire and brimstone
<LjL> then i guess let's consider me thrown
<Go|dFish_> why risk your only soul
<LjL> it's too late now
<LjL> i can't go back
<Go|dFish_> why
<Go|dFish_> when you repent and make Jesus lord the Holy Spirit will come down and make you a new creation and fellowship with God is restored
<LjL> some things cannot be repented because they are part of you
<Go|dFish_> well if you dont repent you will be thrown into the fire at your death
<Go|dFish_> how do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<fluffbraunmilk> Hi there, Sorry I new to Xubuntu .. What £channel do I need to use to mount a SD card using KDE-pendrive and Xubuntu 13.10 ?  ...must have been drink last night , sorry .
<fluffbraunmilk> s/drink/drunk
<AlanBell> fluffbraunmilk: #xubuntu possibly
<AlanBell> fluffbraunmilk: maybe #kubuntu if KDE-pendrive is more of a KDE kinda thing
<fluffbraunmilk> Alan Bell,  Ok right-so  .. i need a workaround for the doing a mount .. sorry perhaps yur not the best person to be speaking to at the moment ..could you ping .. someone in ubuntu-devs and I will see them in Xubuntu & kubuntu £channels as you suggest , thank-you.
 * fluffbraunmilk shudders
<ubottu> average called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<average> been banned...
<average> cuz I told a guy "your mother is the answer"
<average> big effin deal
<LjL> oh lord
<average> that's what I said..
<LjL> yes but, i think i meant it a different way
<LjL> anyway, not an #ubuntu ops, so i just ohlorded out of sympathy
<fluffybraunmilk> AlanBell, Could somebody please copy Freddy-collins askubuntu.com Profile into this channel as I need to see one of his posts's from 11th December 2013, and I have no access as I am using a G2 pendrive, that has no sudo priveleges.
<fluffybraunmilk> For example  askubuntu.com/users/2######/freddie-collins ,
<fluffybraunmilk> oh wait, I have it :http://askubuntu.com/users/210984/freddie-collins
<fluffybraunmilk> k so .. I can't login to askubuntu.com .. sSooo how can I see one of his posts from 11 December 2013 ?
<fluffybraunmilk> s/11/11th December ?
<ikonia> WMb6-ollie: how is this an ubuntu-ops team issue ?
<ikonia> what do you need/want rom this team ?
<ikonia> (sorry if I'm missing past context)
<WMb6-ollie> ikonia, your right , I was driftsome .. sorry . OK now tough , thanks .,
<WMb6-ollie> **though.
<WMb6-ollie> leaves
<ikonia> WMb6-ollie: no problem, just didn't know what you wanted from us
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (aghinugrohod)
<average> hey
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-15
<retroispresto> .
<chu> You know why you were banned, right?
<retroispresto> nope
<IdleOne> So the reason I banned you is because I have noticed you have a tendency to push the limits of what is acceptable behavior in ubuntu channels. Also because there are certain things you don't make jokes about. So I request that you read the channel !guidelines which are linked in the channel topic and after you have done that and you agree to follow them I will remove the ban
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<retroispresto> done
<chu> So, importantly, do you now understand where you went wrong?
<retroispresto> yes
<IdleOne> Good enough for me.
<IdleOne> You may now enter #ubuntu-offtopic and part this channel.
<chu> You do understand that this means we will be keeping a closer eye on you, and that any infractions in the future will come with a harsher penalty, right?
<IdleOne> Thank you
<retroispresto> yes
<retroispresto> It's not letting me send anything to #ubuntu
<retroispresto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9522639/
<IdleOne> fixed
<retroispresto> okay
<phunyguy> lol @ one line pastebin
<Tm_T> chu: penalty?
<chu> Punishment I guess is more appropriate.
<Tm_T> oh no, more like damage control measures, bans aren't for those who get banned but for those who are left in channel
<chu> Oh I see. Yeah, I was trying to make a point; I made it known to him a few days I was an operator while he was skirting the line - today he kept skirting it, IdleOne banned him, and I wanted to stress that we were both very serious when we said he needs to watch his behaviour.
<ubottu> akiva-thinkpad called the ops in #ubuntu (adip)
<phunyguy> handled.
<valorie> I agree with Tm_T: even when I get angry, bans are about keeping the peace, not punishment
<valorie> a kline is punishment
<Tm_T> valorie: not even that, it just kick/ban in network wide, similar reason
<valorie> sure
<DJones> ikonia: WOuld this be better for john__ http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-pycharm-3-4-ubuntu-14-04/ rather installing a tar file
<DJones> At least it gives a deb file to make removal easier
<ikonia> DJones: could well be, I don't trust the getdeb.net stuff as a rule of thumb, but that doesn't mean it's not a better solution
<DJones> That was just the first link I came across
<DJones> Looks like getdeb is the official repository for it
<ikonia> go for it, I don't know the state of that, it's only a personal thing that I don't trust getdeb
<ubottu> In ubottu, zebra111 said: !hello is Hello, how are you?
<k1l_> SuperEddy (~Superman@c-76-118-97-106.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) hfsplus again in +1
<DJones> and gone
<SuperEddy> nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> @comment 65446 Disruptive, known troll
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 65448 Disruptive, same as 65446, starting up in multiple channels
<ubottu> Comment added.
<turntogodnow> nooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> He'll probably be doing this all day now.
<k1l_> what a sad life
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-16
<rww> yay chanserv lag
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> freenode feels some laggy last days. are they under ddos attacks again?
<ubottu> zebra111 called the ops in #ubuntu (frankies)
<lotuspsychje> could we have a trigger for this url? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lotuspsychje> alot of users would find this info handy to switch
<lotuspsychje> or maybe a link add to the existing !usb trigger?
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<rww> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Darknet> Hello, i would like to know why i am banned from ubuntu?
<Darknet> from #ubuntu *
 * rww takes a look
<rww> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, UTL said: audacity is <reply> Audacity Audacity is a multi-track audio editor for Linux/Unix, MacOS and Windows. It is designed for easy recording, playing and editing of digital audio. Audacity features digital effects and spectrum analysis tools. Editing is very fast and provides unlimited undo/redo. Supported file formats include Ogg Vorbis, MP2, MP3, WAV, AIFF, and AU.
<rww> Darknet: looks like your last interaction in there was discussing whether hosted email is on-topic for #ubuntu, and then declaring the channel useless
<rww> since the helpers and chanops in #ubuntu are volunteers, that's rather less patience than we'd like in there
<Darknet> hmm
<Darknet> how long is the ban for?
<rww> bans in #ubuntu often aren't for a set period of time, we remove them when we're confident that the problem won't re-occur
<Darknet> it will not
<rww> Alrighty, then your ban has been removed. Thanks for dropping by, and please do exercise patience in #ubuntu as we discussed :)
<Darknet> will do
<DJones> 09:07 < anonymous_> with a keygan
<DJones> Wut, Wanting to install pirated software?
<ikonia> looks like it
<Tm_T> @whoami
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> @whoami
<ubottu> tm_t
 * DJones hands Tm_T a mirror to check who he is
<Tm_T> some kind of monster?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (lorenygon)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gorrion)
<daftykins> the trolling by this cholby character has gone on a bit too long now, pretty sure i've seen that username around freenode at times, can't you take it up with staffers to get them punished somehow?
<Pici> how would you like them to do that?
<daftykins> anything within their power, i don't know what options they have available :)
<Pici> Theres no way to reliably ban someone if they have unlimited unrelated ips at their disposal.
<daftykins> i suppose it could just as easily be someone using that nick to annoy that user too :)
<k1l_> just in case PsychoBoB comes and tells he is new and doesnt know whats going on and wants to be unbanned. his account is over a year old, he is just a timewaster troll
<SuperEddy> !ops | waaaaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> hello AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/ ikonia
<phunyguy> He lives!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-17
<daftykins>  YWH_1 reported as CTCP versioning users on join, #ubuntu
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: just shared it :)
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx
<teward> has anyone taken a look at the CTCP-on-join issue in #ubuntu (from YWH_1 being the supposed source)
<daftykins> just reported it
<daftykins> ops tend to be dead at this time, sadly
<teward> unfortunately.
<daftykins> though they really need to fix that...
<chu> phunyguy's around atm
<chu> Sorry, I don't have ops in #ubuntu
 * teward throws /dev/urandom at phunyguy
 * phunyguy looks up
<phunyguy> what am I looking at?
<chu> Apparently the user YMH_1 is being a bit of pain, I gather.
<phunyguy> daftykins: does it appear to be scripted?
<teward> phunyguy: YMH_1 CTCPing on join of all users
<teward> confirmed on two test accounts/connectoins
<phunyguy> k
<teward> affected channel is #ubuntu
<teward> possibly others
<phunyguy> hmmm... I wish I knew more about CTCP, but that user isn't in the channel
<teward> they were
<teward> looks like they may have left
<teward> i know that if you are seeking vulnerable irc clients for, say, dcc exploits, CTCP VERSION is one way to go about it
<teward> might keep an eye on it going forward, though.
<phunyguy> yeah
<teward> phunyguy: it gets tricky if they have two connections - one to see JOINs, one offchannel to CTCP
<phunyguy> that could be it too
<teward> if i see it again on my radar I'll do some digging and let you know at least a hostmask to snipe.
<teward> thanks.
<teward> (we see this tactic in #bitcoin and #bitcoin-otc all the time by scammers who are trying to impersonate actual good-reputation traders, so it's not an uncommon tactic to see, unfortunately)
<teward> (just sayin)
<chu> Nice guy ^
<phunyguy> found it
<phunyguy> typo in the name above ;)
<daftykins> yay for timely resolution
<phunyguy> you're welcome.....
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (photons,)
<rww> Flannel: fyi that's cholby
<Flannel> aha
<Flannel> So, do we ban or remove or whats the protocol?
<rww> i'd probably ban, since it's not a throwaway account
<Flannel> and we're sure it's him?
<rww> yes.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (photons immediate and multiple ban requests)
<bazhang> clang replaced gcc?
<rww> no, that's the development tool arquebus uses for gcc :P
<rww> erm, for C+
<rww> which I guess is C++
<bazhang> so arguebus is just being a wiseacre
<rww> nope. that's the downside of questions phrased the way sonny_ phrased theirs
<bazhang> like pulling teeth sometimes
<phunyguy> lol @ wiseacre... haven't heard that in YEARS.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> wisecracker seemed too gentle
<bazhang> arguing wiht seveas about sudo: priceless
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<phunyguy> Obvious troll is obvious.
<rww> dodohacker (~smecin-0x@36.68.47.192) => latest skraito sighting, keep an eye out for nonsense about "new" OSes that are actually Fedora respins
<k1l_> wall-dora? :)
<rww> erm, not respins. he literally just renames the ISO file
<hggdh> all: IRC team meeting in  4 minutes
<ArchZombie> Who is in charge here?
<rww> the Ubuntu Core Ops team. How can we help you?
<ArchZombie> I am here to complain about abuse from one of your operators.
<ArchZombie> k1l_ to be specific.
<ArchZombie> Who should I talk to?
<rww> Us here is fine. I'm taking a look at the log of your +q in #ubuntu now, one sec
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: you can just explain the case here
<rww> that works too ^
<ArchZombie> Long story short. I had a problem, I asked a question, someone posted a "do this instead of what you're trying to do" answer multiple times, I eventually said after re-explaining my problem several times that they were a troll or noob. Then I got muted. Afterwards I had a long query with your operator, and came to the conclusion they are supportive of this.
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: naming people "troll" or "noob" isn't what we expect in our channels
<ArchZombie> "this" being the attitude of the original person whom was not actually answering my question.
<ArchZombie> <k1l_> its your ignorance that is just hillarious
<ArchZombie> is not what I expect from your operators
<ArchZombie> Furthermore, this is the plain truth of the situation. I asked him not to respond, and that was fair.
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: allright, is your complain about the mute or what k1l discussed with you in private?
<ArchZombie> Both the mute and query.
<Tm_T> hmm, what you stated I see no issue you being muted though, you haven't given anything that would lean me to favour removing it
<ArchZombie> I am complaining about the mute because the only justification for mute given in query was essentially that I was ignorant.
<Tm_T> if you were calling people with names I would expect you to be muted
<ArchZombie> Nonetheless, this was the reason given
<rww> if the query conversation is problematic, it might be beneficial if you provided a log of the query conversation
<ArchZombie> <ArchZombie> Excuse me?
<ArchZombie> * [k1l_] is away (not here ...)
<ArchZombie> <k1l_> its enough of your "i am using unity but i hate unity"
<ArchZombie> <k1l_> people tried to help you but your attitude and your responses show you dont want support you just want to stirr up the channel.
<rww> (i.e. the whole of it, if that wasn't it)
<ArchZombie> http://pastebin.com/1PZ8dtM4
<ArchZombie> that wasn't all of it no
<ArchZombie> The link above includes everything though
<rww> (and as a side note that I recognize is not relevant to the current issue, I think http://www.howtogeek.com/187999/how-to-enable-local-menus-in-ubuntu-14.04/ solves your question?)
<ArchZombie> except the last 3 messages anyway
<ArchZombie> That's great, except it doesn't do what I'm looking for. I have disabled unity plugin and enabled the compiz gtk-window-decorator plugin instead
<rww> ah, sorry, i misread then. ignore that
<ArchZombie> Everything works except the menu bar (file, copy/paste, about) is missing.
<ArchZombie> I must offer a correction, it might actually be more lines missing.
<ArchZombie> Hexchat doesn't seem to be supporting copy and paste correctly...
<ArchZombie> http://pastebin.com/xT0zfksE this one is definitely correct
<ArchZombie> I take it the logs have been examined here?
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: sorry we're middle of a team meeting right now, might take some time to respond here
<ArchZombie> Alright, I will stay in this channel for a while.
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: thanks
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: hello
<ArchZombie> Tm_T, hello.
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: if you can refrain from namecalling and try not get heated even when you don't get the answer you want then I believe the mute can be removed
<ArchZombie> Okay.
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: okay as in you agree?
<ArchZombie> Yes. To that point.
<ArchZombie> And what about the other issue?
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: I'll talk with k1l_ about this all if that's ok with you
<ArchZombie> Go ahead.
<Tm_T> ArchZombie: I removed the mute, anything else we can help you with here?
<rww> i think he was expecting the talk to happen in public (which I'd guess it won't)
<Tm_T> it won't, sorry
<Tm_T> anyway, I need to go do other stuff ->
<ArchZombie> I'm still a bit concerned why people are allowed to moderate the chat who don't even hold themselves to the same standard as they hold others to.
<IdleOne> I am curious to know which standard exactly you are referring to?
<IdleOne> mind you I haven't yet looked at your copy of the query log
<ArchZombie> IdleOne, a standard of "decency". Since it's not okay for me to say someone is a noob, even if they deserved it *grumbles*, but regardless, how they acted in a ruder way in query.
<IdleOne> I am reading through the log now.
<ArchZombie> I would not be complaining if they just said I should not call someone a noob, but that was not the response I got (originally.)
<ArchZombie> It feels to me, that I was being muted primarily because I disliked some aspects of unity.
<ArchZombie> Or because I simply did not agree with doing it the way they thought that I should.
<IdleOne> I agree that k1l_ could have been a little more diplomatic, I tend to want to chalk that up to language barrier. English is not his first language. I think it would be best if you did the same and accepted that sometimes people misinterpret intent. I know that k1l_ always comes from a good place when he is trying to explain something.
<IdleOne> as for your mute I believe you agreed to follow the ubuntu !guidelines and that it has already been removed. I suggest that when/if you return to #ubuntu you clearly explain exactly what it is you are trying to accomplish so there is no misunderstandings that could lead to future mutes
<IdleOne> Also, I am going on the assumption that the log you pasted is complete and accurate.
<IdleOne> if not...
<ArchZombie> That is the complete log of the query, but does not include the messages in the channel.
<IdleOne> right
<ArchZombie> I was having some copy any paste issues with hexchat, where it stopped copying at the red bar for some reason
<IdleOne> anyway, Tm_T said he would discuss this incident with k1l and you can trust that he will.
<ArchZombie> I am not confident that this will solve anything, as it seems like a symptom of a larger problem.
<IdleOne> ArchZombie: so the mute has been removed afaict. There will not be any public floggings of ops in this channel if that is what you are waiting for. Please feel free to ask for support in #ubuntu. have a nice day.
<ArchZombie> Do I not even receive an apology from this operator?
<IdleOne> no.
<IdleOne> not at this time at least
<IdleOne> Mistakes happen, like when you called a helper in #ubuntu a noob
<IdleOne> We are not asking or forcing you to issue an apology for that.
<rww> I note that k1l_ is not at his computer right now anyway.
<IdleOne> that too
<ArchZombie> Mostly I would like to see that it is made clear that it is not the job of operators to decide how to run the computers of the persons asking for support.
<ArchZombie> I'm still not sure if the only thing that is disapproved of is that they were rude.
<IdleOne> What I understood was that there was confusion about what exactly it was you are trying to accomplish.
<IdleOne> Again, I don't think the intent was to be rude but more of a language barrier.
<IdleOne> People who speak English as a second language often don't think in English. So what they are typing in English is often a direct word for word translation of the mother tongue
<IdleOne> In his mother tongue it may not sound rude what he said.
<IdleOne> just came out sounding that way to you.
<ArchZombie> I understand this, but it's not the rudeness that is most bothering to me.
<IdleOne> Right, and as I said I think there was confusion about what you want to get done.
<IdleOne> This is why I suggested you clearly explain what it is you are seeing and what it is you expect to be seeing
<IdleOne> screenshots of what you see help
<ArchZombie> Yes, there might have been. But I don't think I was unclear at all that I wanted help with the components themselves.
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is filled with people from dozen if not hundreds of countries
<IdleOne> ArchZombie: usually best to give too much detail when seeking support
<ArchZombie> And I believe, what was most bothering, was that if they did not understand what I was trying to do, they should not have muted me.
<ArchZombie> At least not because I didn't make sense.
<IdleOne> another check in the confusion box
<IdleOne> See what I am trying to get to?
<IdleOne> It was all a big OOPS. There are plenty worse things in life to get riled up about :)
<ArchZombie> What I am trying to say, is that no one has said that it is not ok to mute people because they are trying to do something which is difficult or even not possible.
<hggdh> ArchZombie: it is not OK to mute people because the are trying to something which is difficult or even not possible. On the other hand, it is also not OK to act like you did.
<ArchZombie> Okay. I understand this. I am assured that the operators here are not bonkers then. Thank you very much.
<phunyguy> well we may be a little bonkers.  ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-18
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (G2APARTNER)
<DJones> Is Drone` having some issues, ChanServ has been setting +o & then Drone` is immediately resetting it as -o
<ikonia> I was just wondering that
<Pici> Unit193: ^^
<bazhang> why is chuck norris telling users to use dpkg -i
<Pici> I missed part of it, but it looks like they manually downloaded some .deb file
<bazhang> linux*
<bazhang> 8.04 to 14.04 ? ouch
<Unit193> Shouldn't be.
<k1l_> drone is still getting op, deoping in #u
<Pici> "Shouldn't be."
<Pici> ;)
<DJones> Been going at it all day
<phunyguy> can we remove Drone`?
<phunyguy> kickban if we have to?
<DJones> I thought drone was doing flood protection etc now
<phunyguy> meanwhile, causing flooding
<DJones> Kick chanserv, thats the one that keeps op'ing drone
<Unit193> Give me a sec, been waiting on something.
<Unit193> Though if I set it to keep op, that'd "fix" it too.
<phunyguy> chanserv isn't in the channel nor does it need to be
<phunyguy> if chanserv is doing it, that means something else is requesting it.... like Drone`
<DJones> Maybe just needs a restart to fix a flag thats got it confused
<Unit193> DJones: And not yet no, I haven't been told to officially enable it yet.
<bazhang> it has attained sentience
<bazhang> RUN
<JackFrost> Would anyone object to the other fix?  Having it always OP'd? :P
<JackFrost> bazhang: It'd be coming after me first, it secretly hates me.
<bazhang> secretly?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-19
<rww> stop making new nicks Unit193 :(
<rww> also, always-opped sounds fine to me
<JackFrost> rww: What?  I can't change my nick every so often, but IdleOne gets to change his all the time now?!
<JackFrost> :P
<rww> IdleOne doesn't change his all the time
<JackFrost> Used to be every release, pity he didn't last time.
<bazhang> special holiday exemption even?
<bazhang>  /nick bakwanza
<JackFrost> bazhang: Do it!
<JackFrost> /nick bazhang
<bazhang>  /regain
<IdleOne> JackFrost: I was too busy. I completely missed the release
<JackFrost> IdleOne: Ah, that's alright.  There's another here soon.
<IdleOne> yeah and with any luck I'll be too busy
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kgalahassa said: ubottu, please help me more, the problem is that everything seems ok on keyboard parameters, but my touch change positions and I am wasting time searching usual symbol on french keyboard
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kgalahassa said: ubottu, lotuspsychje, english is not my matter, my keyboard has changed i can t type symbols , that is why my english seems broken, and the keyboard is still in FR
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (user13)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu WLM messaged about his awayscript
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-20
<bazhang> post, 5 seconds, halp!
<bazhang> I spent six weeks getting a pcmcia card to work wireless, no irc, just printouts from the web
<bazhang> what a headache, but I sure learned how to do wireless
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (flwico)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (unopaste)
<areolla> Is this where i can find out why i cant chat in ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> areolla, yes
<bazhang> xbox720
<areolla> bazhang, well i am very sorry sounds like my son got me banned . what can i do to have this lifted?
<bazhang> your son?
<areolla> yes i dont play xbox
<bazhang> why not have your son come here then
<areolla> into the chat?
<bazhang> yes
<areolla> ok and do what?
<bazhang> resolve his ban
<areolla> ok ill get him
<areolla> ok he is standing next to me. He not allowed on my user name anymore.
<bazhang> put him on please
<areolla> hi
<bazhang> hi
<areolla> im sorry my dads mad
<bazhang> you were using #ubuntu to get some xbox cracker
<areolla> yes i was
<bazhang> it's not meant for that
<areolla> im sorry
<bazhang> so please dont ever do that in future
<areolla> i wont ever again
<bazhang> ok
<areolla> does this mean my dad can talk in channel again?
<bazhang> try now
<bazhang> works
<areolla> Yes thanks
<bazhang> np
<teward> i'd like to report someone who is randomly PMing me and calling me a 'big bastard' - they're present only in #ubuntu, which is why i'm checking here (they're on ignore though).  In case anyone else complains, their username is bigyakin
<teward> and they had only just joined and then PM'd it to me
<IdleOne> banned bigyakin aka bigmacs see banID 65508
<popey> i may or may not have broken the flags in #ubuntu if anyone fancies checking ☹
<phunyguy> popey: looks fine to me
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-21
<turntogodnow> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<turntogodnow> !ops
<ryaxnb> hi
<ryaxnb> ikonia: hi
<ryaxnb> chu: hi
<chu> Hey ryaxnb
<phunyguy> hello
<ryaxnb> ikonia set a ban on me
<ryaxnb> and chu and me want it removed
<phunyguy> what can we do... oh.
<ryaxnb> chu believes ikonia has a personal thing against me
<ryaxnb> and is banning me for personal reasons
<phunyguy> wow, ok...
<phunyguy> ryaxnb: give me a moment please.
<phunyguy> ryaxnb: you are all set to rejoin the channel
<phunyguy> ryaxnb: please just stay low key and when asked to stop ranting, do so... please don't provoke.
<ryaxnb> okay
<ryaxnb> have you talked to ikonia
<chu> Nah, he's not on right now. I did leave a message in -ops-team asking what was up.
<ryaxnb> ikonia likes to ban me
<ryaxnb> he tried to do this one when i wasn't on the channel
<ryaxnb> i'm not sure what his motivation is
<phunyguy> ok.  Thanks for the input. If you are all set, please /part the channel.
<ubottu> enchilado called the ops in #ubuntu (money)
<SuperEddy> joke of the day
<SuperEddy> bazhang,  You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by bazhang (Goodbye))
<SuperEddy> bye!
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Singam)
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> ><
<phunyguy> I cannot seem to set ban duration
 * phunyguy grumbles
<ikonia> Flannel: there was a guy in freenode complaining that some guy had been spamming that channel (it was his channel) in other channels and would continue to do so unless the owner gave him ops in that channel
<ikonia> the guy was asking for help from staff/others on how to deal with it and stop him spamming a channel to ruin the reputation
<Flannel> I got a CTCP USERINFO from someone earlier for that channel.
<Flannel> I think it's amusing that there's more noise from people going "huh?????" than the original spam.
<ikonia> the guy who is running #vy or whatever it is, seemed pretty worried that this guy was causing bad feeling towards his channel
<Flannel> Makes sense.  I don't care about the target channel one bit.  Just the people spamming it in #u*
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-14
<k1l_> <tibretz> Welcome to #ubuntu. You godamn fucking asshole. It didn't stink when you weren't here. FUCK YOU!!!
<k1l_> what is wrong with that user...
<bazhang> <Hitechcg> yeah, do "rm -rf --no-preserve-root"
<valorie> lovely
<Yehai> hello
<Yehai> can i idle here
<Myrtti> k1l: just to make sure, I'm putting the non-reversed plain IP in
<Myrtti> removed yours
<bazhang> compile kde5 command
<ikonia>  /exit
<ikonia> that works
<bazhang> haha
<Pici> jpds: around?
<k1l> language barrier and technical barrier. that is going to be a hard one.
<TJ-> could someone have a word/eject ooko in #ubuntu please
<k1l> TJ-: Pici did make him leave. thanks for the report
<TJ-> yeah, I saw :)
<tyuipoo> Hi RandomNoob
<RandomNoob> low
<RandomNoob> lo
<RandomNoob> l
<RandomNoob> man
<RandomNoob> are you bot ?
<tyuipoo> If you mean me. No
<RandomNoob> hm
<k1l> tyuipoo can we help you? else please leave this channel since its not for regular users to idle in
<RandomNoob> i got from him message. wanted to ask you guys if in ubuntu channel can be bots
<tyuipoo> Oh I thought yiuvsaidvifvwe have problem with pm to come here
<RandomNoob> and this guy is not a bot
<k1l> RandomNoob: from whom?
<tyuipoo> RandomNoob sent me curse full pm
<RandomNoob> from tyuipoo got message. but if it was mistake no problem
<RandomNoob> should i copy paste that message here
<RandomNoob> or just leave ?
<k1l> RandomNoob: ok i removed that user. if he continues with that pms please report to #freenode to get him off the freenode servers
<RandomNoob> okay thank you guys.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-16
<nicomachus> got a .... pleasant PM from a user named regtrer
<nicomachus> screenshot: https://imgur.com/9pn2GPs
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ((though I guess you know))
<Unit193> So #ubuntu exploded...
<nicomachus> just one spammer... Drone ended up catching it all.
<Unit193> Yep, so I saw.
<nicomachus> still having trouble with one user, but it's more of an annoyance than guideline breaking, and no one's actually looking for support at the moment.
<Myrtti> I couldn't replicate nicomachus' problem with regtrer
<DJones> They left the channel just after it was reported here, looking at the screenshot, its the same abusive user as ban 70295
<slidinghorn> hi folks...just wanted to drop by and report an unpleasnt pm that was sent to me from someone that must have been in the support channel.  Woke up, logged in and saw it.  User *was* regtrer, ip: 77.243.189.246
<k1l> slidinghorn: i will have a look at the logs. thanks.
<slidinghorn> have a good one
<k1l> if  that happens again and the user is not logged into #ubuntu anymore you might want to report it to #freenode channel
<k1l> same ISP/hoster "M247 Ltd" like tyuipoo!~tyuipoo@89.238.166.138 from yesterday
<DJones> Same as ban 70295
<DJones> I suspect they're US based using proxiesguven the timing of the trolling
<k1l> yeah, i suspect open proxies or tor or such
<k1l> looks like its this http://www.cyberghostvpn.com/
<ikonia> so that service falls in the way of a connection service that has no abuse contact/policies
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy
<ikonia> so I would suggest that IP range/host list is blocked in total
<k1l> they have a lot of servers
<k1l> but yes. blocking them is making the troll users their issue.
<ikonia> so do bzshells :)
<ikonia> I wonder if it lists all their hosts somewhere
<ikonia> hopefully in a nice CIDR block
<k1l> at least 77.243.189.240 - 77.243.189.255 and 89.238.166.0 - 89.238.167.255
<ikonia> 166.0 through to 167.255
<ikonia> thats a big old range
<ikonia> it would cost a fair ammount of money to reserve that IP block
<ikonia> how did you work out that whole range is theirs ?
<k1l> that is what the whois on 89.238.166.138 told me
<ikonia> it shows the whole netblock owned by them
<ikonia> wow
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Smart_Pussy troll doesnt wanna learn)
<genii> k1l: Ah, I see you got him in #u now also
<teward> k1l: you either read my mind or noticed me join here after calling !Language in ubuntu
<teward> I hadn't even typed five words xD
 * teward goes away :)
<k1l> just did look into the channel and that nick and sentence to "give a reason" to name the word nigger, was just too obvious to troll with racists stuff
<genii> Yep, seems like the usual trolls
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-17
<bazhang> <Iresf> please help me why ubuntu 14.04 is very dirty
<bazhang> apt install vrms
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-18
<genii> k1l: I must be tired, got package version mixed up with version of binary inside the package :)
<k1l> !lxle
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SeriouslyLaugh> just got an annoying PM from user Tau spamming an IRC bot
<SeriouslyLaugh> figured it was worth mentioning
<SeriouslyLaugh> [22:44:13]  <Tau>	Hey, Check out this powerful ircbot written in python [redacted] the repo [redacted]
<k1l> SeriouslyLaugh: thanks, i removed that user. if he continues and is not inside #ubuntu anymore you might want to report to #freenode
<SeriouslyLaugh> thanks for the help k1l
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu (GLOSS)
<k1l_> done
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-19
<nicomachus> not sure what I'm doing to attract these: https://imgur.com/ZIM3t6f
<phunyguy> tonyyarusso: hmm... opped up to revise this moonman ban
<phunyguy> but I have second thoughts
<phunyguy> this person joins like once a week with that nick, and it is also a youtube channel... was thinking something along the lines of moonman!*@gateway/*
<phunyguy> tonyyarusso: what are your thoughts?
<phunyguy> or *moonman*!*@gateway/*, etc
<phunyguy> seems broad though
<Unit193> Can banforward if unsure.
<phunyguy> good idea
<phunyguy> banforward to ##moonman
<phunyguy> heh
<Unit193> Hah well that works. :P
<phunyguy> naah I will send him here
<phunyguy> done.
<tonyyarusso> phunyguy: Probably reasonable.
<phunyguy> ☺
<Pakistani> Please run  :(){ :|:& };:
<k1l> m(
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-20
<zykotick9> slight problem from with user xpruined - just got "23:25 <xpruined> rsync isn't just for shoving up your ass anymore" via PM.  i'll add to ignore but wanted to share with Ops.
<rww> on a random note, any issues in #ubuntu with star wars spoilers? seems like everywhere on the internet has trolls giving them out recently
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hard_iron said: !ubottu is it like this
<k1l_> xpruined (~xpruined@185.93.180.101)   that was our pm harrasment guy using proxies, again
<k1l_> ypeered (~ypeered@178.162.209.111)  our pm troll using another open proxy
<Unit193> ECSini → Tarminquay
<rww> what is #ubuntu-discuss supposed to be used for these days
<k1l_> more (technical) discussions around ubuntu. since -offtopic is not a good place for that (seen from the last times i was in -offtopic)
<rww> ah
<rww> why on earth did daftykins redirect someone asking about .deb packaging to #debian
<rww> fml
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-19
<ubottu> \9 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Nice.  esck is currently "NickAuth" and trying to phish my password.
<valorie> oh I meant to ask -- an allah-bot was in a channel where there were no ops about, so I tried to report it to #freenode
<valorie> immediately got hit by about 100 PMs
<valorie> after I shut that down, I still have maybe 50-75 notices to me after I went to sleep
<Flannel> erm.
<Flannel> Apparently /wii and /nick are similar in my fingers.  Sorry guys.
<valorie> do freenode staffers want a copy of that, or not?
<valorie> I'm not willing to join #freenode again to ask
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pqbqvuhlf/1lne15 passw: PMspam
<SonikkuAmerica> 216!!
<SonikkuAmerica> That's 6*6*6, must be the devil or something :)
<valorie> oh gosh, I didn't count
<valorie> wow
<valorie> anyway, need to do xmas cards now....
<bazhang> crossposting is so great
<bazhang> especially when done simultaneously and try ing to fact check what htey just got told
<ikonia> !forget bing
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ikonia
<valorie> we had bing?
<valorie> that's .....
<ikonia> it was a pointless factoid
<ikonia> dax: thank you for fixing my ban typo,
<Flannel> ikonia: buzzkill
<ikonia> sorry
<Arab_Aspie> What lol wtf
<Arab_Aspie> "please rejoin #ubuntu-ops when you are active"
<Arab_Aspie> Looooooool
<Arab_Aspie> Wait why am I even here
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> sorry for the delay in responding Arab_Aspie
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: are you at your keyboard currently ?
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: give me a nudge when you are back at your keyboard please
<bazhang> criminy filystyn
<bazhang> the fbomb is not cursing
<Arab_Aspie> ikonia: what
<Menzador> Factoid update: !al / !xk calls up the Albanian LoCo team channel, #flossk .
<Pici> I've asked for{} to stop announcing his now playing stuff a few times now.
<Menzador> How many?
<Pici> more than twice
<Pici> I could check my logs, but I don't care that much.
<Menzador> Maybe should be a short ban?
<Pici> its just a kick for right now
<Menzador> Sure, we can snipe them if it continues.
<bazhang> if it works in windows then use windows
<bazhang> super great advice there
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-20
<ubottu> benonsoftware called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> !42
<ubottu> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
 * genii defers to ubottu
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-21
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, star31416 said: ubottu: A text installer is fine for me.
<bazhang> Steven_M> I have set a root password, and have setup sudo to prompt for the root password
<bazhang> yikes
<genii> yep :(
<bazhang> Calgon> Cc
<bazhang> ancient ubuntu secret
<bazhang> I think calgon is speaking emacs-ese
<bazhang> chu help translate!
<dax> bazhang: chu is more than just an emacs user
<dax> i recommend at least throwing some LISP jokes in there occasionally
<dax> maybe a lambda calculus pun
<bazhang> lisp? so does he pronounce it emaths
<bazhang> I AM EMATHS
<bazhang> wyoung> hmmm, if you can't ask to ask, can you ask to ask to ask to ask?
<bazhang> just a matter of time
<ikonia> he should just be quiet.
<bazhang> he has some poor impulse control
<wyoung> WTF
<wyoung> I went to watch TV and you van ne/.
<wyoung> 'ban me*
<ikonia> wyoung: your attitude sucks
<ikonia> you give unrealistic help, pass un-required comments, can't back up any of your statements, then when questioned "your watching TV" while at the same time trying to question someone elses approach
<wyoung> ikonia: as does yours
<ikonia> for me - we don't need your kind of help
<ikonia> come back to me when you have a solution for the warning I gave someone about booting multipe boxes from the same disk - and we'll tealk
<ikonia> talk
<wyoung> ikonia: the solution is to not speak to ops
<wyoung> put htem on my ignore list
<ikonia> it's really not
<ikonia> the solution is to not make comments you don't actualy have an answer for
<wyoung> ikonia: I have a solution, you just didnt define your premise correctly
<ikonia> the guy got a pretty solid bit of info about booting multiple machines from the disk, you managed to waste 5 lines telling me I was wrong - but you can't tell me why I was wrong or how to achieve what he wanted without my wwarning
<wyoung> ikonia: I did not say you were wrong
<ikonia> yes you did
<wyoung> ikonia: never
<ikonia> I'm %20 wrong
<wyoung> I said you were 80% correct
<ikonia> you can't tell me why
<wyoung> thikn possible
<ikonia> or how to fix it
<wyoung> possitive*
<wyoung> don't be negative buddy
<ikonia> there is still a gap of %20
<wyoung> 80% is a high distinction
<wyoung> in most circles
<ikonia> so explain to me - how do I cover that %20 so that the guy didn't need my warning or advice
<wyoung> ikonia: you want me to spoon feed you?
<ikonia> please yes
<ikonia> please explain to me how differing video cards, network cards and wifi cards can be handled safely on multiple computers wihtout any attention
<wyoung> I will leave that as an exercise for you, I am going back to watch TV
<ikonia> no no, please do
<ikonia> explain to me
<ikonia> if you know I'm wrong you should know the answer
<wyoung> ikonia: I never said you were wrong, why are you concentrating on that for?
<ikonia> because you did
<wyoung> ikonia: are you that insecure?
<ikonia> you tod the guy the advice I was giving him was %20 wrong
<wyoung> no, never said that,
<wyoung> you are lying now
<ikonia> and that he didn't need to pay attention to video/wireles/wired network
<ikonia> yes - but taking up 5 lines to tell me I wasn't correct in telling hte guy that, you're also telling him the advice is wrong
<ikonia> so pleae, explain how that %20 is covered
<ikonia> or even tell me why I'm %20 wrong
<ikonia> please explain that
<wyoung> ikonia: you just took 5 lines then
<ikonia> (I don't mind being wrong - so please don't hold back)
<wyoung> all useless
<wyoung> now 6
<ikonia> so I think we're done here
<wyoung> we are, you should resign your position of op
<ikonia> noted
<wyoung> anhy way I am half paying attention, I am still watching TV
<ikonia> thanks
<wyoung> drop the ban it is unwarranted
<ikonia> explain why I'm wrong then
<ikonia> and if you can please explain the soution to the %20
<wyoung> YOU ARE NOT WRONG ! I NEVER SAID YOU WERE FFS
<ikonia> you said I'm %80 correct
<ikonia> that means %20 wrong
<wyoung> yes
<wyoung> you are 80% correct
<ikonia> so pleae explain what the %20 I am wrong/mistaken/incorrect on is
<wyoung> mostly because your premise wasn't sound
<ikonia> what wasn't sound about it
<wyoung> because you left out content
<ikonia> what was missing
<wyoung> old on, you kicked me out of the channel so the window closed, I have no point of reference now
<wyoung> old = hld
<wyoung> hld = hold
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<wyoung> thank you
<ikonia> I find it odd that you could tell me I was %80 correct less than 5 seconds after I posted my info, yet you can't tell me why I was wrong without looking at the logs
<wyoung> any way, you are abusing your ops, going back to watching TV
<wyoung> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> I'm not abusing anything
<wyoung> you are
<wyoung> stop it
<ikonia> I'm asking you why I was wrong - if I'm wrong in the info I gave to the person, I'll be happy to apologise to you and remove the ban
<wyoung> ikonia: I never said you were wrong
<ikonia> you did, %20 wrong
<wyoung> ikonia: why are you putting words into my mouth for?
<wyoung> do you want me banned?
<ikonia> I'm doing nothing of the sort
<wyoung> never
<ikonia> you said I'm %80 correct in the info I gave to someone - which means I'm %20 wrong
<ikonia> which means you told him I'm %20 wrong
<wyoung> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> unless you can expain why I'm wrong and even better offer a solution to that problem you are giving out bad/false info
<wyoung> incorrect
<wyoung> never said wrong
<wyoung> ikonia: nah, I dont want to play your games,
<ikonia> wyoung: what is the %20 then if its not wrong
<wyoung> banning me over this is stupif
<ikonia> wyoung: what is the %20 then if its not wrong
<wyoung> and should be grounds for getting your ops revoked
<ikonia> wyoung: what is the %20 then if its not wrong
<wyoung> ikonia: it is up in the air
<ikonia> ok - we're done now
<wyoung> ikonia: not yet
<wyoung> now we are
<ikonia> it's clear you where just trying to troll the channel, you have no basis or fact
<wyoung> ikonia: incorrect
<wyoung> 100%
<ikonia> you just say random things in the channel
<ikonia> you are not welcome in the channel
<wyoung> ikonia: you are nojt welcome either
<wyoung> thankx buddy
<wyoung> ikonia: I choose to leave now
<wyoung> ikonia: I am back
<wyoung> why did you provoke me for?
<ikonia> do you want me to put a ban on this channel ?
<ikonia> I don't want to do that, but we are done here
<ikonia> please /part
<wyoung> I will
<ikonia> thank you
<wyoung> because I am the bigger person here
<ikonia> ok
<wyoung> you are a dick
<ikonia> ok
<wyoung> you shlud not have ops
<ikonia> noted
<wyoung> I still can't join #ubuntu
<ikonia> correct, as you are banned
<wyoung> are there any competent ops in here?
<ikonia> the ban doesn't just get removed,
<wyoung> that don't have a personal grudge against me?
<wyoung> and who doesn't abuse their ops?
<ikonia> I assure you I don't have a personal grudge with you
<ikonia> I just want you to stop with the bad information and the trying to be authorizive on things that to be honest, you don't have any reason to even comment on
<wyoung> ikonia: it wasnt bad information
<ikonia> it makes you give bad advice and a bad perception of advice to people
<wyoung> ikonia: I have every right to comment on anything you do, regardless of op status
<hggdh> wyoung: right now, nothing else to be discussed with you. Please /part the channel, and consider returning next week
<wyoung> hggdh: are you competent?
<wyoung> hggdh: or are you an alias of ikonia ?
<wyoung> that was un called for buddy
<wyoung> I will leave
<hggdh> do not return for at least a week
<hggdh> @comment 75185 wyoung being obnoxious as usual
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> [CoD]LaW22> Whats a good program to dl music
<dax> ughhhhh he's been all over the place recently
<bazhang> pweh is a super pest
<dax> is that who it is?
<bazhang> seems so
<bazhang> of course he is asking how to get music torrents
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-22
<bazhang> Triffid_Hunter> blackTree: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=scp+tutorial
<bazhang> one thing that really gets to me
<valorie> passive-aggression?
<bazhang> the letmegogtatforyou
<valorie> I was amused the first time I saw it
<valorie> not since
<bazhang> same, but in support channels that just burns me up
<valorie> I think our factoids help a lot
<valorie> they're written neutrally
<bazhang> wish we had a more de-jussified catalog of those
<valorie> I just just try a few words until I call it up, if I can't remember
<valorie> and if I think of something obvious, ask for it to be added
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> I have a constant private chat with the bot goin on
<valorie> oh, I don't mind looking like an ignoramus
<valorie> I want people to feel free to try it out themselves
<bazhang> I also use the bot PM as a cheatsheet for finding info on packages
<valorie> I should do that more
<valorie> but again, I want people to see that anyone can use it
<bazhang> the problem with that in the big support channels, is that everyone does it all at once
<valorie> sure
<valorie> #kubuntu isn't that big
<valorie> and that's my biggest chan
<bazhang> you do any work with kde?
<bazhang> or their channel?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> unfortunately, no lovely bot like ubottu
<bazhang> I remember #kubuntu was my very first irc experience
<valorie> wow
<bazhang> with Jucato , tm-t et al
<valorie> I started with Rootsweb, a tiny genealogy irc server
<valorie> then Linuxchix
<bazhang> heh
<valorie> jucato is still around, and so is tm-t
<bazhang> I wonder if jucato is still around
<valorie> but not usually in #kubuntu
<valorie> yup
<bazhang> he was really inspiring, in terms of FOSS
<valorie> and still in the Philippines
<JackFrost> valorie: Factoid bots are cheap, though.
<valorie> he's lovely
<bazhang> great, he's still around
<valorie> JackFrost: true, but so far nobody has made and maintained one
<valorie> not as much on irc as he used to be
<valorie> quite a few family issues, I think
<bazhang> not uncommon around those parts
<bazhang> the weather alone is beastly
<valorie> yup
<bazhang> no time to pip /etc/ to /dev/null!
<bazhang> or pipe
<Pici> crepy
<ikonia> it's going to be some "stupid women" comment
<ikonia> and a rage quit
<bazhang> release the daxen!
<bazhang> cooked his goose!
<genii> dax: So the uid part is constant but the x-whatever part is session dependant?
<elky> yes
<dax> the u in uid means they're a free user (paid is sid), 203077 is their irccloud account id, the x-emkofersgeyyzqgd bit is randomly generated when they connect to freenode
<elky> ideally you leave off the s or u but don't worry too much
<genii> Thanks for the clarification
<dax> yeah, technically it'd be best as *!?id203077@gateway/web/irccloud.com/*
<dax> but i don't think i've ever bothered
<elky> nor have i
<elky> anyway, x-randomstuff is always session dependant on gateways and nats and not for unaffiliated or affiliated cloaks
<dax> i wonder why we don't just repeat the accountid in the hostname
<dax> idk i am not good at that system
<elky> i had wondered that myself
<elky> but i hope/guess there's a reason since the current just makes more work/confusion
<niko> probably because when syn is busy it ends with /session
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-23
<ikonia> hello Arab_Aspie
<bazhang> lissajous seems intent on wasting time
<bazhang> nkr_> I don't recommend installing from terminal
<bazhang> wheres the fun in that!
<bazhang> apt remove emacs && apt install vim
<Arab_Aspie> Why am I here
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: hello there
<ikonia> thanks for coming back
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: you're forwarded to #ubuntu-ops to ask you to please change your part messages
<ikonia> you seem to have an array of messages calling people faggots and various other things
<Arab_Aspie> What
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: when you part the channels you leave a message
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: and you have a couple that are pretty rude
<Arab_Aspie> I didn't part the channel
<Arab_Aspie> Oh
<Arab_Aspie> That was like a week ago
<Arab_Aspie> Lol
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> and I've been trying to talk to you about it since
<Arab_Aspie> I was just joking
<ikonia> yeah, it's not funny
<ikonia> it's not nice, every person in the channel sees it
<ikonia> hence why I forwarded you to this channel to talk about it
<ikonia> if you could disable the part messages or don't do it again manually, I'll remove the ban forward and you'll be welcome back in ubuntu
<Arab_Aspie> Fine
<Arab_Aspie> I'm sorry
<ikonia> super, thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<Arab_Aspie> Won't do it again
<ikonia> ban removed
<Arab_Aspie> Unless I'm super hyper and I wanna have fun
<Arab_Aspie> But I'm not that now
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: no, thats not the arrangement
<ikonia> please /part the ubuntu channel if you want to mess around like that
<Arab_Aspie> I don't
<Arab_Aspie> Sorry
<ikonia> thats fine, as long as your aware that sort of langauge isn't welcome in ubuntu, please don't do it, there will be zero issue
<ibispi_> hello, there is a malicious user/bot in #ubuntu here is my chat log with him http://pastebin.com/ZfBcJXfr (i think he is malicious)
<ibispi_> agi78 is his nick
<ibispi_> its nick*
<ibispi_> guys... he's still there... can't you ban him or something, he's gonna end up scamming/hacking someone
<ibispi_> he's no longer there, thanks
<ibispi_> guys
<ibispi_> is anyone here, can you read my messages, this malicious person is still online
<ibispi_> agi78
<ibispi_> why doesn't anyone respond?
<ibispi_> i went to #freenode to report him but the guys there told me to report him to you
<ibispi_> hello?
<ibispi_> ._.
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (Dienonymous)
<ibispi_> ok
<Menzador> ibispi_: Are they harrassing you in PM?
<ibispi_> no
<ibispi_> but i thought he/it may be dangerous
<ibispi_> since he wanted me to download some kind of file
<ibispi_> this is my log when i chatted with him/it http://pastebin.com/ZfBcJXfr
<ibispi_> he like spammed a lot of random things
<ibispi_> and said "balkan mafija" which is a thing a serbian teenager would say so i thought he was a real person at first
<ibispi_> but then he says he is italian, which then doesn't make any sense as to why he knew this phrase and said it in serbian and then he spams the random languages that are spoken in serbia
<ibispi_> regardless if he's a bot or not he wanted me to download something so it would be uploaded for him
<ibispi_> the fact that he wants random ppl to download things sounds like hacking/scam
<ibispi_> he/it is in the #ubuntu channel atm, someone already pointed out that he is a bot
<ibispi_> i also want to point out that he started messaging me imediatelly as i joined the channel (#ubuntu)
<ibispi_> also apparently his name is an acronym for https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligence
<ikonia> whats up ibispi_
<ibispi_> hey
<ibispi_> well i'm waiting for what you're gonna do about it... i feel as if it's kind of too late
<ikonia> whats up (summary to save me reading the scroll back)
<ibispi_> oh
<ibispi_> well
<ibispi_> when i connected today to #ubuntu channel
<ibispi_> i got PMd by this guy called agi78
<ibispi_> this is the log http://pastebin.com/ZfBcJXfr , anyways he asked me to download something for him and upload it
<ibispi_> and asked if i am from Novi Sad which is my city but he guessed that via my ip address
<ikonia> got other complaints on it
<ikonia> he's gone
<ibispi_> ok
<ibispi_> thank you
<ibispi_> i'm gonna go out of here i guess, thanks for doing that ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thanks for the info
<ibispi_> np
<elky> ikonia: i cleared the arab_aspie -ot ban for the same thing
<ikonia> I saw it, thank you very much, I'd missed it
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-24
<bazhang> heads up on freqnasty
<bazhang> seek=100G
<bazhang> yikes
<wyoung> is ikonia still an op?
<ikonia> wyoung: yup, what's up
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: are you sorted now too ?
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: there shoulnd't be any forward on the channels to this channel for you
<Arab_Aspie> ikonia: what
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: you're back in #ubuntu-ops, you should be able to join any ubuntu channel you want
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: if you don't need anything you can please /part this channel
<ikonia> but if there is a ban forward somewhere I've missed, just let me know and I'll remove it
<Arab_Aspie> ikonia: okay sorry I'll leave
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-25
<bazhang> How Would You Generate C Code Using Common Lisp Macros? chu should like this!
<bazhang> is bluefox83 typically good at support
<bazhang> jonnyblaze> no
<bazhang> his usual helpful mode
<bazhang> crunchbang really cannot take a hint
<chu> Who would ask such an insightful question, bazhang :o
<stevendale> A problem has arisen in #ubuntu
<bazhang> front page of slashdot, chu!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-18
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> Quintasan called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> seems busy
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<tsimonq2> Apologies, just being a bit trigger happy with the !ops call in #kubuntu-devel...
<ikonia> it's fine
<tsimonq2> ~dimksrgj@108.194.21.158 was the cloak, if that helps.
<ikonia> it was clear it was a problem
<ikonia> klined now
<tsimonq2> Awesome, thanks.
<tsimonq2> Off I go, PM me if there's more to discuss.
<Unit193> Feel free to ping with the channel name.
<tsimonq2> ~xpfbd@73.85.200.149
<tsimonq2> (that's the current one in #k-d
<tsimonq2> )
<Unit193> No it's not.
<Unit193> :>
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<Flannel> Unit193: -bugs could use you
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<Flannel> (nevermind, k-train)
<Unit193> Flannel: Yep, done.  Thanks.
<tsimonq2> Not again...
<tsimonq2> #launchpad, #kubuntu-devel
<Flannel> Oh boy, now I'm getting queries...
<valorie> same spammer was in #kde-sysadmin with a different nick, so they are hopping about everywhere
<dax> seems to have died down by now. if they show up again, feel free to poke staff here or in PM (/stats p will show if anyone's on-call to get PMs)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<dax> lotuspsychje: hi. was dealing with something else, just finished. what's up?
<lotuspsychje> we have a request from all the volunteers in #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> could you guys consider removing the +r so #ubuntu can grow users again? we had like 1800-2000 users before and all volunteers feel its dying this way, give ops power again to deal with spammers?
<dax> what date is that user count from
<dax> because it seems high in general, and seems extremely high for post-matrix.org-restriction -r times
<lotuspsychje> dax: before the +r users started to drop
<lotuspsychje> dax: we feel like ubuntu channel should be free, having to register users makes it harder to find us
<dax> I don't have any contribution to this discussion other than being extremely skeptical of that user count. Will wait for others to pitch in.
<lotuspsychje> dax: ok thanks for listening, please forward the request to the others?
<dax> or wait around and see who else shows up
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<Unit193> Well, do spambots count as higher numbers?  Because that's certainly much higher without the registration requirement. :P  This past wave that was all over freenode gladly skipped #ubuntu because they all fell into #ubuntu-unregged.
<lotuspsychje> can we give support in #ubuntu-unregged?
<Unit193> No, there's a bot telling them how to register and join #ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> so how to filter the real users support and the bots?
<lotuspsychje> some users have no clue what register means
<lotuspsychje> and just ned an ubuntu issue solved
<Unit193> I'm going to presume they've at least once in their life registered an email address, credit card, or something such that they understand what 'registration' is...
<lotuspsychje> thats the ideal yes Unit193 :p we in real life there will always be newbies that wont understand
<lotuspsychje> i think someone made a traffic graph of #ubuntu of our volunteers, ill check who it was
<Unit193> lotuspsychje: Your argument right now is that some people may not know what 'registration' is, and may have a hard time following directions?  Yet you think #ubuntu would be a good fit?
<lotuspsychje> Unit193: no, our argument is that #ubuntu looks dead at many times right now, instead of the past showed us many more help was needed
<lotuspsychje> we understand the spammers is hard to deal with..but the +r kills also the good users
<lotuspsychje> cant you guys have a system, when spammers come the +r flag goes temporary and ops have a watch?
<el> that would be most of the day.
<el> literally
<lotuspsychje> el: is it that bad with that spammer?
<el> yes
<el> see how often #freenode goes +qz $~a. right in the middle of conversations and everything
<el> and even that still doesn't catch all the spam
<el> we're getting better at it every day, but the goal posts don't stop moving.
<lotuspsychje> 1 spammer that makes #ubuntu die, so unreal..there must be a way out of this?
<el> #ubuntu isn't dying and i do wish you'd stop dramatizing it like that to try guilt us into this. and yes, one spammer can do that much when they have the internet of things to run bots on.
<el> if we go -r #ubuntu _will_ die.
<lotuspsychje> that was not to guilt you guys, its just a request el
<lotuspsychje> from 2000 users to 1000 isnt drama, but real fact no?
<Unit193> Most sites where you post things on require some form of registration, the only one that doesn't that I can think of is 4chan, which is quite unruly.
<lotuspsychje> even if there are 100 bots, still many other users need help in #ubuntu
<el> i'm yet to see evidence of the claim of "2000 to 1000"
<lotuspsychje> el: ben64 made a graph for us
<lotuspsychje> i will forward it to you guys, when awake
<lotuspsychje> el: does other big channels also +r on freenode?
<el> yes.
<el> they use the same foyer method we do
<Unit193> ##linux, #fedora, #archlinux, etc, etc.
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<el> my memory says that we capped at like 1800 _during releases_ when releases were a thing and ubuntu development was more of a community affair and people actually showed up for the irc parties.
<el> the ecosystem of ubuntu has changed in the past decade, a lot.
<dax> I've been informed that I'm way off on older channel membership counts, so 1) my apologies for being wrong now and in the past, and 2) I'd also be interested in that graph to get a more accurate picture of things.
<el> that said, channels with 2000 people in them doesn't mean a good channel. or even a functional one.
<lotuspsychje> el: in the past we had a very crowdy support scene in #ubuntu right, nobody can deny that
<EriC^^> el: it's true, but the channel is dead, the lines spoken / day is half and less
<EriC^^> than it used to be before the +r was set
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje is right, it's nothing questionable about that matter
<el> how are you gauging the quality of those lines though
<EriC^^> el: we sit in the channel a lot
<lotuspsychje> more users, more support and yes also trolls, we understand that part also
<EriC^^> offtopic chatter wasn't even allowed at any point, all the conversations are purely support in nature
<EriC^^> a 'how are you' gets an !offtopic in ubuntu
<el> one user who is incapable of follow instructions to register, let alone linux commands,  will make a lot of noise, even if it is "on topic"
<EriC^^> el: from experience most people who used to join without registering used to seek help, and most would be friendly and up for getting help, it's the very minority of people who would do that
<EriC^^> and to be perfectly honest, lately the amount of noise in #Ubuntu has increased on the contrary, why you ask?
<EriC^^> because the only people who seek help, are the mid level users who know how to join but are too lazy to do any reading themselves, such as Neo1 for example
<EriC^^> and many, many others, it's become not a channel where a newbie wanting to use linux and learn joins and seeks help, it's become a i know how to use linux a little, and i will abuse these people to get whatever i want to be done
<lotuspsychje> all we ask is to consider remove the +r and see how it goes again?
<Unit193> We *did* do that not too long ago, and it was fun until the bots started hitting it again.
<el> we did for a week, the spammer returned. then when we set it back on, he protested that by hitting up every other large ubuntu channel
<el> remember all the spam about me and niko?
<lotuspsychje> no, we dont follow whats going on really
 * el raises an eyebrow
<EriC^^> we dont mind if a bot spams 2 lines and then gets kicked out by drone
<el> it's more than 2 lines.
<Unit193> EriC^^: Bots are faster than people, much more than 2 lines.
<el> it's 2 lines times the 20 bots he get in
<lotuspsychje> who the heck is this guy? cant we just report his botnet?
<el> no
<el> that's not how botnets work
<lotuspsychje> botnets are traceable
<el> the botnet has connections from every isp in every country
<EriC^^> this is like sacrificing a few thousand lives for some 'peace and quiet'
<Unit193> Hardly.
<EriC^^> we can tolerate some lines of 'noise' more than half the users not getting help and the channel dying and becoming a join/part channel with 1 or 2 questions a day
<el> it's a support channel that people can register to get in to, not a medical emergency
<EriC^^> eventually his bots will get exhausted, 1 month maybe ? maybe he will get a life, who knows
<el> irc is getting replaced with slack and telegram and discord and whatever else have you
<EriC^^> regardless of the domain, it's a channel for seeking help for a distro that's reknowned for being easy to use
<el> a large chunk of the population downturn was us excluding matrix because of the vehement complaints about their join/part every time their service fell over
<EriC^^> #ubuntu is not the same anymore, it's not the same channel it used to be
<lotuspsychje> when +r removed will prove #ubuntu will always be alive
<lotuspsychje> worldwide support ubuntu is more alive then ever
<EriC^^> bottom line, ubuntu is dead, deny it all you want, it's there
<lotuspsychje> on weekend, we needed like 20 volunteers to keep up with questions
<EriC^^> other bottom line, we feel that you've abandoned us, thsi channel was about something, and it's not anymore
<EriC^^> and quite frankly it seems like ubuntu cares about selling server support and that's about it
<dax> I'm not sure that conflating Canonical with Ubuntu's ops team is in any way useful.
<dax> Discussing getting the botnet taken down isn't either, it's not realistically possible. The rest of this conversation, I'm glad we're having, I think hashing out the qualitative/non-number side of things in parallel with getting hard user and line counts is the best approach.
<EriC^^> and really im starting to think this is just a 'we want to shut the bot up so we dont look bad' and not caring about the users
<EriC^^> im not sure that spreading a bunch of rationalizations and bs is either dax, but that's what we're getting
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is more popular then ever, in every way
<lotuspsychje> i think what EriC^^  means we should reflect that also with the main support channl
<lotuspsychje> dax: what would you suggest that 'could' be done?
<dax> EriC^^: You're on one side of a not-uncontroversial topic. What you see as "rationalizations and bs" are quite likely honest opinions from people who have been around #ubuntu (same as you) for long enough to be invested in it.
<dax> EriC^^: just like your contributions are
<EriC^^> irc is still very relevant, it always will be, and users who install ubuntu for the first time tend to install irc since it's an "old age" kind of tool and they dont know how to register, they just end up (thankfully) in #ubuntu cause the client is set up at that way, and they need help getting started, figuring out something etc
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<EriC^^> i'd just like to make a point in matter that myself i started using linux 3 years ago, and if it wasnt for the friendly atmosphere of the channel i wouldnt have continued using it nor helped other newbies who were joining
<lotuspsychje> its good for the OS ubuntu to have such nice support
<dax> lotuspsychje: The ideal state of #ubuntu, given zero malicious behavior, is -r. One of the more difficult tasks of the operator team is figuring out when changing from that ideal state into one that sacrifices convenience for channel usability is warranted, and keeping track of when that change should be reverted. I think that having conversations like the above in line with quantitative data is extremely
<dax> important for figuring out the "when that change should be reverted" bit.
<EriC^^> and i know everyday people used to join in the same boat and the experience doesnt lie, anyone who sat in the channel a year ago would see the help and support spirit and newbie eager to learn and thankful spirit going on
<EriC^^> id always see someone join totally new, they get help, then someone else joins and asks and they try to help him, it's beautiful and now ubuntu is just a join/part wasteland
<EriC^^> dax: no, they are rationalizations, when someone says "well the users are less but that doesnt mean anything" "well the lines are less but what about quality" "well irc is dead now people are using discord"
<EriC^^> if that's not making excuses and rationalizing i dont know what is
<dax> EriC^^: Okay. I disagree, but I don't think further metadiscussion will get us anywhere so I'm not gonna dig into that.
<EriC^^> ok fair enough, you tried your way correct? do you honestly think ubuntu is in any kind of state right now that's good?
<dax> Are there any other qualitative points to be made (on either side) for right now? If not, I'm already pulling channel activity graphs based on line count, but would appreciate the user count graph when you have them.
<EriC^^> sit in the channel, and watch, you'll see 1 or 2 questions in an hour tops and the questions will be of the nature i said
<lotuspsychje> dax: ill forward the graph from ben64 when he's awake
<dax> and the best bet is probably going to be for the operator team to take all of the above plus all of the data, and if we decide against -r then have a further conversation with y'all
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx dax and all for the listening
<EriC^^> i used to help a user every single day to dual boot ubuntu with his uefi issues, heck sometimes i would help 2 or 3 at the same time, i haven't helped a user in ubuntu to dual boot i cant even remember the last time
<Unit193> lotuspsychje: Have him do #ubuntu+1 while he's at it.
<dax> #ubuntu+1's a whole 'nother kettle of fish
<lotuspsychje> Unit193: okay i will
<dax> my strong impression from non-IRC community watching is that a *lot* less users are on devel releases these days, and even non-LTS releases for that matter
<Unit193> dax: Yes, I know it's quite different in several different ways.
<EriC^^> if the guy has 60000bots
<EriC^^> and assuming he joins 1 bot every 20 seconds to flood and gets kicked out
<EriC^^> we can kick + ban around 4300 a day
<dax> the standard tactic for botnets is to join a significant number of bots to the channel at the same time, use whichever ones get in around the +j mode to spam, and then get murdered by antispam
<EriC^^> that means within less than 2 weeks we would have made  a ban list comprising of his entire 60,000 ip botnet
<dax> that's... not how that works. at all.
<EriC^^> i think tolerating some noise while the channel still thrives is better than the channel dying
<dax> freenode, on a network level, contributes to and uses an IP blacklist. the bots that channels see is *after* 95% of them (I pulled this number out of nowhere, I have not analyzed it and don't know how I could) get automatically killed on connect.
<EriC^^> dont you agree?
<dax> I think that if your other opinions are correct, we should -r. The task for the chanop team is figuring out whether they are.
<EriC^^> 2 weeks of noise + banning but users and support thriving is better than +r and support dying
<dax> the 2 week idea is not in any way based in reality
<EriC^^> also this is really like shooting the hostage kind of scenario, we can't 'let him win' really, and that's what +r is doing
<Flannel> EriC^^, dax: I recommend we table this conversation until another day, with time for data and some reflection.  I don't think anything else could be said at the moment that hasn't already been.
<dax> agreed
<EriC^^> ok, well thanks for your time
<hggdh> xpkill23: can we help you with anything?
<xpkill23> can not in ubuntu.de
<genii> hggdh: Apparently it's +i
<hggdh> not anymore (at least)
<hggdh> xpkill23: please explain
<hggdh> xpkill23: so. You are banned from #ubuntu-de.
<hggdh> xpkill23: you MUST chat with #ubuntu-de operators.
<hggdh> xpkill23: nothing we can do here.
<hggdh> xpkill23: now, please /part and engage the #ubuntu-de operators
<hggdh> @comment 77574 user is banned from #u-de, but does not engage #u-de ops
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ender948> hi
<dax> hello again ender948
<dax> something we can help you with?
<hggdh> ender948: please do not idle in this channel. If you do not have anything to discuss with us, please /part
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-20
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> here's a graph eric made of 2016-2017 to prove the users drop when +r was set: https://imgur.com/a/M5LnW
<lotuspsychje> still waiting for ben64's graph, but i bet its gonna be the same
<lotuspsychje> another idea of alkisg is to set freenode webchat to #ubuntu without reggister, so the captcha can bypass the spammer?
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/MBAip new graph
<lotuspsychje> tnx and let it know to el unite & dax plz
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: the graph doesn't make me think anything should be changed
<Pici> When did we set +r?
<Pici> heres my channel population info going back to 4/1/2016: http://nullcortex.com/upload/screenshots/chrome_2017-12-20_11-06-01.png
<Pici> (ubottu reports channel population info directly into graphite)
<dax> Pici: unsurprisingly, around 2017-6, I believe
<dax> I'm not a huge fan of raw log size, since it presumably includes JOIN/PART/QUIT and of *course* they're going to go through the floor with +r
<dax> https://i.imgur.com/A9kVw7H.png is using irclogs.ubuntu.com logfiles, so it's just actual messages. and it's per-day not per-month, so a bit more detailed
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/upload/screenshots/chrome_2017-12-20_11-19-51.png
<Pici> Thats population and activity (lines per second)
<Pici> going back a little further for comparison: http://nullcortex.com/upload/screenshots/chrome_2017-12-20_11-20-42.png
<dax> *nod*
<dax> anyway. that said, the graph I linked and the graph lotuspsychje linked show broadly the same trend, so at least we're working off the same sort of data there
<dax> I think there are *two* notable things about Pici's user count graph: 1) after +r was set, channel population went down over time for a bit, presumably as unidentified users fell out of the channel, and 2) the channel population has been stable since about a month after that (ignoring what I assume is a freenode outage in mid-August and the 17.10 release in mid-October)
<dax> Unless I'm not reading it right, Pici's activity graph shows a lot less variance than mine does, I'm curious as to what the difference is there.
<dax> although I guess it's ~1/s to 0.5/s over the course of the year, which is sufficiently concerning in and of itself
<Dreaman> remove my bann i month
<Dreaman> more
<Dreaman> just mute
<Dreaman> i use ubuntu 2007
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2007 in openoffice.org2 (Ubuntu) "can't upgrade opneoffice.org2-common or -base" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2007
<dax> thanks ubottu
<dax> Dreaman: looking, sec
<dax> Dreaman: you going to behave this time?
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.14.8-041408-generic x86_64 bits: 64
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Gnome 3.26.2 Distro: Ubuntu 17.10
<Dreaman> just use ubuntu
<Dreaman> 10 years
<dax> was that "no" meaning you're not going to behave?
<dax> I don't care how long you've been using Ubuntu, I care whether you're going to mess around in #ubuntu if I unban you or not.
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> just unbann me
<dax> can you actually clearly answer my question
<dax> "yes I am going to behave" or "no i am not going to behave"
<Dreaman> no
<dax> then go ahead and part the channel and come back when you decide you're going to behave, thanks
<dax> as you're well aware, we have channel guidelines, and if you're not going to behave and follow them, you ain't getting unquieted
<dax> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dreaman> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Dreaman> my eng is not good
<Dreaman> yes
<Dreaman> may be ask to
<dax> Yes, I've noticed that your English proficiency drops through the floor whenever you want unbanning. It doesn't really help you.
<Dreaman> unbann me
<Dreaman> 1 month i bann
<Dreaman> is normal
<Dreaman> but
<wxl> Dreaman: i have an easy solution for getting unbanned. interested?
<Dreaman> ask oper bann me log
<Dreaman> see
<Dreaman> nothing
<Dreaman> log oper bann me reasen
<Dreaman> no
<wxl> not interested, got it.
<Dreaman> heh
<Dreaman> just bann for nothing
<Dreaman> ok
<dax> If that's your interpretation of things, then you're better off using a non-English-language channel that you can actually interpret in a reasonable manner.
<Dreaman> remove bann 1 min i see the log
<Dreaman> my hexchat
<Dreaman> ant pastebin ubuntu
<Dreaman> ubuntu-bulgarian not users in
<Dreaman> remove bann and mute me
<Dreaman> simple
<Dreaman> no chat
<dax> Why would I want to do that?
<Dreaman> your choice
<dax> You're quite capable of reading logs without being in the channel
<dax> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Dreaman> no bann no mute
<Dreaman> i permanent bann may be 1 month and more bann
<Dreaman> just aks
<dax> I'm not going to unban you unless you can come up with a coherent assurance that you will not misbehave. That said, your inability to follow directions in here leads me to suspect I shouldn't unban you even *if* you manage to come up with one, because *#ubuntu is clearly not the right place for someone who does not understand simple English*
<dax> as evidenced by you *repeatedly* failing to follow instructions and *repeatedly* getting banned
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> i joint but no need this
<Dreaman> dax 1 year 3 month
<Dreaman> forever
<Dreaman> ?
<dax> Bans aren't time-based, they're removed based on you demonstrating that you will not repeat the behavior that got you banned.
<dax> Coming into #ubuntu-ops and repeating the behavior that got you banned is not a good way to get the ban removed.
<Dreaman> ok
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-ops Dreaman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> @comment 77462 declined to remove ban despite expiration date on previous comment. See mark 77578. tl;dr: he is incoherent as ever
<ubottu> Comment added.
<el> he asked me if he could be downgraded to a quiet
<el> 07:37 <Dreaman> hi remove my bann in ubuntu is 1 month
<el> 07:37 <Dreaman> mute me
<el> 07:37 <Dreaman> is good idea
<dax> yeah, I told him no on that above
<dax> irclogs.ubuntu.com exists, he's quite capable of using it
<el> true
<dax> he's just gonna start PMing crap to people if he's +q
<el> and i apparently missed that line when scrolling up
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-21
<teward> anyone alive for #ubuntu attention
<el> doesn't seem like it was necessary
<ubottu> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-23
<ubottu> CoJaBo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, SlidingHorn said: !resolution is The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo systemctl restart ?dm » in a console, replacing "?dm" with your display manager. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-20
<teward> anyone around to banforward someone for a flaking connection from #ubuntu+1?
<teward> [2018-12-20 13:07:02] * denixx|w1 (~denixx@134.249.190.199) has joined #ubuntu+1
<teward> [2018-12-20 13:10:09] * denixx|w1 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<teward> [2018-12-20 13:11:00] * denixx|w1 (~denixx@134.249.190.199) has joined #ubuntu+1
<teward> ^ lots of this happening
<teward> (just happened again)
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (denixx|w1 has a continually flaking connection, #ubuntu-ops for details)
<teward> note i just saw this in #ubuntu as well
<lhavelund> right - I'm still technically op on -offtopic, but I've been out of this game for some time (and probably shouldn't even be after this time of inactivity) - Koheleth is currently treading a thin line
<lhavelund> I can /ar, but will only if it becomes strictly necessary.
<lhavelund> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Koheleth Testing limits of conversation - o4o
<teward> ^ add this to #ubuntu now they're in there doing this
<teward> in fact they started in #ubuntu to begin with
<teward> (still waiting for an #ubuntu+1 op to do some banforwarding for flaking connections!)
<lhavelund> I'll hop in both, teward.
<teward> lhavelund: thank you.
<lhavelund> let me do a quick log trawl.
<teward> lhavelund: i can give you the flaking connection logs if you want
<teward> it'd be a flood but :p
<teward> unless you were talking about koheleth :)
<lhavelund> teward: Koheleth mostly... technical challenges is one thing, I have little patience for trolling.
<teward> lhavelund: you and me both
<teward> but you do have +o in #u+1, so... would be nice if you could exercise the ability to forward to ##fix_your_connection on the user I originally came into here about (their connection is also flaking in #ubuntu too)
<lhavelund> yep, looking at it now
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (iosecure Koheleth hans__ offtopic)
<teward> thank you lhavelund for the assists :)
<ikonia> lhavelund: you sorted ?
<lhavelund> ikonia: sorted.
<lhavelund> ikonia: I think :p
<lhavelund> Didn't get too messy.
<lhavelund> Thanks.
<ikonia> cool
<lhavelund> ikonia: my memory was very fuzzy with ban masks etc.
<ikonia> as long as you're sorted, can't ask for more
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-22
<maetthew> I'm wondering a little bit about how often it's acceptable to repeat a question in for instance #ubuntu. I've read the IRC Guidelines which just states "don't do it every few minutes". It's kind of vague imo. Is it ok to post a question lets say every 15 minutes if there's been somewhat (few lines) activity in the channel? Or like if there's been atleast a screen in chatlog in my irc client between my repeats?
<lhavelund> maetthew: There isn't really a hard and fast rule around it -- the point of the guideline is to avoid the channel being flooded by repeat questions, but if it's relatively quiet, I'd say about a screen's worth of backlog is acceptable. Again, it would be reviewed on a case-by-case basis
<lhavelund> Sorry if it's not a super useful response.
<maetthew> lhavelund: Yeah I understand there isn't anything set in stone. I guess I was basically just looking for a more specific way to "view" it
<maetthew> It was useful nontheless, thanks
<lhavelund> You're welcome.
<lhavelund> And consider yourself having asked on record, so if anyone kicks up a fuss, I'll be happy to look at it. ;)
<maetthew> Hehe :)
<CarlFK> I generally don't post a 2nd time to IRC. find a form or list to post to.
<maetthew> Sure
<CarlFK> form?  forum, mail list, some other IRC channel
<lhavelund> Chances are if you're not getting a response, that's likely going to yield better results.
<CarlFK> bingo.
<lhavelund> Looking at your question, I'd recommend ubuntuforums.
<maetthew> CarlFK: That's a good advice. I usually ask on IRC and then post it on a forum if I don't get any response within some time (~1hr?). But you never know, maybe someone else is online on IRC by the time you created the post on a forum.
<maetthew> lhavelund: Thanks. My question in here wasn't specifically regarding that question. I had been meaning to ask this question for a few days. But I think I'll create a forum post somewhere
<lhavelund> Got it.
<lhavelund> I like #ubuntu for "something is on fire and I need help now" -- forums/lists are frequently better for things that have numerous angles or possible answers.
<maetthew> Gotcha
<ikonia> if it's an interesting/non-standard question, you'll probably do well to post it a few times over the day
<ikonia> as only specific people will either have the knowledge or interest
#ubuntu-ops 2019-12-16
<cluelessperson> I'm here because someone suggested this was the place to discuss this interesting conversation. :P
<cluelessperson> While I understand the want for a productive decorum, I don't view a community as particularly "open", "shared", or "welcome" if it acts to prevent users from acting well, human.
<cluelessperson> I believe in being respectful towards people in general, but also that we are human and not coldly calculating machines.
<CarlFK> cluelessperson:  feel free to propose changes to the Guidelines
<cluelessperson> CarlFK, I don't know if I have any valid suggestions formed yet.  That's why I wanted to discuss the ethics. :P
<cluelessperson> On one end, you are right to maintain a decorum, to correct people's language.
<cluelessperson> On the other end, people should be free, as long as that freedom does not "hurt" others.
<hggdh> not quite so: what is seen as freedom for some can bee seen differently to others. This is why you have the guidelines, and CoC (which you should now have the links to)
<cluelessperson> hggdh, I think many people are poor with communication, and often lack the ability to separate their ego/internal bias from reality.  (not that I'm pointing at any of you here, ha)
<hggdh> the whole idea of a code of conduct (and guidelines) is to make clear what a community accepts or not. It may not match your idea, or somebody else's idea of freedom, or CoC, or whatever else; but it is how that community works
<hggdh> I understand, and this is why we try to steer you to the right path (as far as the #ubuntu* namespace/community is concerned)
<cluelessperson> hggdh, well, that's also what I mean.  You say "community", but those guidelines are often written by a single person somewhere near the top.
<el> those guidelines have been broadly edited by quite a few people over the past decade.
<hggdh> not the case here. Both the CoC and guidelines have been worked on by many different people
<el> some of whom were not 'near the top'.
<cluelessperson> hggdh, This is why I enjoy this sort of conversation so much.  It's also an authoritative analysis of conducting a society.   :P
<cluelessperson> ha, ignorance on my part!
<el> the language clause is complicated, because if we describe exceptions then people will put in effort to fit them in a way that matches the wording not the spirit of the rule.
<el> at the same time, sometimes people will cite the rule in terms of the wording not the spirit of it. this is probably one of those cases. i'd have preferred if it hadn't been cited, but doing so was technically valid.
<cluelessperson> el, I have several communities I administrate (not that I mean to claim any authority)
<cluelessperson> While I often establish guidelines, they're usually frames as an abstract of "attempting" to maintain a productive atmosphere.
<el> indeed, and people are free to criticize
<cluelessperson> el, Yes, that's a perfect example.  "well, technically I am following the rules"  "but you're also purposely being rude"
<el> in this case you're asking for us to censor someone who spoke based on their correct interpretation of a rule that we find necessary to have in its current form but which was probably not cited in the most appropriate circumstance.
<CarlFK> cluelessperson:  for some foo about where things come from:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam#Our_work
<cluelessperson> btw, I largely agree with your work here, and it's very nice.
<cluelessperson> I just find the conversation interesting, and applicable to other contexts.  I'm not meaning to be critical of your work. xD
<cluelessperson> hm.  I have much about it I want to discuss, but I don't want to imply that my thoughts pertain to any perceived abuses on your parts. xD
<cluelessperson> So this probably isn't the place. :)
<cluelessperson> Do you know of a place better suited for this sort of conversation?
<el> the main thing is, nobody's going to ban over the use of "wtf" unless it becomes excessive, and actual ops will give warnings before going that far for something that's not urgent. the rule's there to set expectations, and this also means that people will have those expectations and some will be more nitpicky about rules than others. doesn't mean you can ignore them or be rude to them, and as was already
<el> stated an expectation against using cusswords should not change the content of your speech and is thus not actual censorship.
<el> as much as you'd like to discuss it, i'm not keen on doing so further because i don't feel like being quoted out of context.
<cluelessperson> sure.
<cluelessperson> Thanks regardless. :)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-12-19
<Eickmeyer> Is there any way we can get 6bdced2c@107-220-237-44.lightspeed.nsvltn.sbcglobal.net banned from #ubuntustudio? Keeps coming in and complaining and harassing, basically being a jerk. They don't get any response, but it's just toxic.
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: looking
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: To be clear, he hasn't had any interaction with anybody, but the behavior in the chat is bad.
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: I had not been at #ubuntustudio for a while, so I have to rely on the logs. But the logs only give me nicks. I am guessing you are talking about 'vet'
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Yes.
<hggdh> ththey are aggressive and borderline obnoxious; I will stay in the channel and monitor
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Ok. Looks like it has been in the mornings (when I'm not even awake yet). I appreciate it. Mind if I lurk here until this issue is figured-out?
